# CONNECTIONS 4 #92



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I love that shawl, haven't seen it before, another one to go on the list. Did you use 3 ply yarn? Yours is such a nice colour


Yes, it is Alpaca, Silk and Linen blend from Gobstopper yarn. She's one of the people that comes to Knit Night regularly.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm reading but my brain isn't processing anything.
I think I missed a birthday somewhere, sorry.
I'm going to be great at work today. We're having a multi-hour meeting about "something to be announced". I hate THOSE meetings.
I'm going to take my iPad back to work and maybe I can find some lessons on how to use it.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So glad you finally got to Knit Night, it must have felt like a lovely treat!! I assume your Counter App counts your rows? Sounds good but I prefer the old fashioned approach!! xxx


I use a much older row counter. I use the tail of the cast on. On each row I move the tail back or forth. So every time the tail is in front is an even number row. An odd colored thinner yarn also works.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Wow, that must have been a sight to see, we only got it on B&W TV!!


Mine's even more old fashioned - pen and paper. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

I'M CCCCCCCCCCCOLD. 

We are back in Wales although not home yet. Flights were fine apart from the first plane being an older design and not so comfortable for sleeping. Got to Amsterdam early despite having to circle around for a while as they could only use one runway because of the weather and straight round to get the plane for Cardiff. We tried to land in Cardiff and at the last minute had to pull out as visibility was near zero. Had a little circle around Cardiff and it was then decided we wouldn't be able to land so were diverted to Bristol and bussed back to Cardiff. That took about one and a half hours. Neither of us by this time were fit to drive so have booked into a hotel near the airport and will go home tomorrow. It's all over now and will have to start saving for next year (and Wonderwool and Blackpool). Must catch up with the rest of my e-mails, might see you later or might be in bed. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Today is our wedding anniversary. 48 yrs, Im not adding a comment. We are going up ds's later for a takeaway. DH is taking DG1 for a driving lesson today.


Happy Anniversary to you both! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey, although it is still quite mild.
> 
> Had a great time with the coven yesterday, we spent two and a half hours having coffee in the garden centre. Spent the afternoon doing some crochet.
> 
> Not sure what I am doing today, but it mght involve yarn somewhere along the line. xx


That sounds like a lovely day! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I forgot to say that we went to see Hidden Numbers yesterday, the film about the black girls that had brilliant minds and were working at Langley to get John Glenn up into space. It was based on a true story and was very well done, worth a watch if you catch on TV! We had lunch before the film and I suggested trying this fancy little place that hasn't been open very long.Can't deny the food was delicious but very, s l o w service and also very expensive, DH's face was a picture when he got the bill. Don't worry, I paid my share!!
> 
> I am out to a friend's house this afternoon but plan to finish of my baby knitting first. Catch you all later, have a good one all!! xxxxxxxxx


I've heard that's a good movie and want to see it at some point. Enjoy your time with your friend this afternoon. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well that was weird. Mrs P just rang me to ask me something and while we were talking, a parcel arrived at her door, which just happened to be her birthday gift from me!! I made her unwrap it while she was on speaker phone, I think she liked it!!


That's great!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It was and so nice to be talking to her while I unwrapped it. It is a beautiful photo frame for photos of my grandchildren. xx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:50 am EST and 4'C (39'F). It's foggy out.
> DD and I made it to Knit Night last night. None of the other regulars showed up, but we had a good time yakking with the ones who were there. The owner was also having a mini lesson on cables for a Knit-a-long that starts this weekend.
> I managed to delete my Counter app from my iPad last night. I need to learn how to use this iPad.


Glad you finally got to have a Knit Night. Sorry about your deleting that app from your iPad. Have a great day today! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Mine's even more old fashioned - pen and paper. xxxx


That's what I use, too! Are you back at home now? Oops, read a little further. Hopefully you'll be to your home safely soon! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> More presents?!! Xxxx


Not this time. We have some stuff we want to sell xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'M CCCCCCCCCCCOLD.
> 
> We are back in Wales although not home yet. Flights were fine apart from the first plane being an older design and not so comfortable for sleeping. Got to Amsterdam early despite having to circle around for a while as they could only use one runway because of the weather and straight round to get the plane for Cardiff. We tried to land in Cardiff and at the last minute had to pull out as visibility was near zero. Had a little circle around Cardiff and it was then decided we wouldn't be able to land so were diverted to Bristol and bussed back to Cardiff. That took about one and a half hours. Neither of us by this time were fit to drive so have booked into a hotel near the airport and will go home tomorrow. It's all over now and will have to start saving for next year (and Wonderwool and Blackpool). Must catch up with the rest of my e-mails, might see you later or might be in bed. xx


Gladuyou are back in the UK. Safe drive home. Sending you lots of warm hugs xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Gladuyou are back in the UK. Safe drive home. Sending you lots of warm hugs xxxxx


Thanks, I think I need lots and lots of hot hugs. DH has gone to bed for a few hours sleep so I'm sat here in our room twiddling my thumbs. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'M CCCCCCCCCCCOLD.
> 
> We are back in Wales although not home yet. Flights were fine apart from the first plane being an older design and not so comfortable for sleeping. Got to Amsterdam early despite having to circle around for a while as they could only use one runway because of the weather and straight round to get the plane for Cardiff. We tried to land in Cardiff and at the last minute had to pull out as visibility was near zero. Had a little circle around Cardiff and it was then decided we wouldn't be able to land so were diverted to Bristol and bussed back to Cardiff. That took about one and a half hours. Neither of us by this time were fit to drive so have booked into a hotel near the airport and will go home tomorrow. It's all over now and will have to start saving for next year (and Wonderwool and Blackpool). Must catch up with the rest of my e-mails, might see you later or might be in bed. xx


Welcome back to British soil dear, sorry we couldn't warm things up a bit for you! Sleep well and we'll catch up tomorrow, glad you're back safe!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Not this time. We have some stuff we want to sell xxx


Not Mr P???!!!! xxxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, I think I need lots and lots of hot hugs. DH has gone to bed for a few hours sleep so I'm sat here in our room twiddling my thumbs. xx


Shame you didn't bring your knitting! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: You'll sleep better tonight xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Welcome back to British soil dear, sorry we couldn't warm things up a bit for you! Sleep well and we'll catch up tomorrow, glad you're back safe!! xxx


I'm still awake, DH woke up and now has gone back to sleep !!!!!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Shame you didn't bring your knitting! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: You'll sleep better tonight xxx


Ooh you can rub it in sometimes. xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome back from your holiday, Barney - Hope the rest of the way to your place is uneventful and that you'll warm up once snuggled in.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh you can rub it in sometimes. xxxx


Hehehe!! You've got your Kindle, maybe have a quiet read - or have you read all the books on there? xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Hehehe!! You've got your Kindle, maybe have a quiet read - or have you read all the books on there? xxxxx


Have got one to finish, not sure about any more. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Of course it counts. Any flowers to brighten up your day count


My daffodils are coming out.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I so agree about small funerals. My elderly cousin died last year & there were only 8 of us, all family, there were no friends. I found it so so sad. I'm glad that you could be there for your friend.


That's the saddest part. We never knew him. We go whenever we are requested, as a mark of respect to any veteran.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Today is our wedding anniversary. 48 yrs, Im not adding a comment. We are going up ds's later for a takeaway. DH is taking DG1 for a driving lesson today.


Happy anniversary Susan and Albert. Nearly Gold!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well that was weird. Mrs P just rang me to ask me something and while we were talking, a parcel arrived at her door, which just happened to be her birthday gift from me!! I made her unwrap it while she was on speaker phone, I think she liked it!!


was she phoning to ask where her present was?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I love, love, love it, thank you so much. Just perfect xxxxxxxxxlove you loads xxxxxxxx


I think she liked it!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'M CCCCCCCCCCCOLD.
> 
> We are back in Wales although not home yet. Flights were fine apart from the first plane being an older design and not so comfortable for sleeping. Got to Amsterdam early despite having to circle around for a while as they could only use one runway because of the weather and straight round to get the plane for Cardiff. We tried to land in Cardiff and at the last minute had to pull out as visibility was near zero. Had a little circle around Cardiff and it was then decided we wouldn't be able to land so were diverted to Bristol and bussed back to Cardiff. That took about one and a half hours. Neither of us by this time were fit to drive so have booked into a hotel near the airport and will go home tomorrow. It's all over now and will have to start saving for next year (and Wonderwool and Blackpool). Must catch up with the rest of my e-mails, might see you later or might be in bed. xx


I hope that bed is warm and cosy.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, I think I need lots and lots of hot hugs. DH has gone to bed for a few hours sleep so I'm sat here in our room twiddling my thumbs. xx


Twiddle everything. It'll warm you up.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'M CCCCCCCCCCCOLD.
> 
> We are back in Wales although not home yet. Flights were fine apart from the first plane being an older design and not so comfortable for sleeping. Got to Amsterdam early despite having to circle around for a while as they could only use one runway because of the weather and straight round to get the plane for Cardiff. We tried to land in Cardiff and at the last minute had to pull out as visibility was near zero. Had a little circle around Cardiff and it was then decided we wouldn't be able to land so were diverted to Bristol and bussed back to Cardiff. That took about one and a half hours. Neither of us by this time were fit to drive so have booked into a hotel near the airport and will go home tomorrow. It's all over now and will have to start saving for next year (and Wonderwool and Blackpool). Must catch up with the rest of my e-mails, might see you later or might be in bed. xx


Oh no! Not a good way to end your holiday.but your over night stay in the hotel sounds like a good idea


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Not Mr P???!!!! xxxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


I did try ????????x


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

DH and I went out for lunch and ended up joining the National Trust.looking forward to using it as the weather warms up.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> DH and I went out for lunch and ended up joining the National Trust.looking forward to using it as the weather warms up.


Lovely photos! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Lovely photos! :sm02: xxxooo


Thanks ????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> DH and I went out for lunch and ended up joining the National Trust.looking forward to using it as the weather warms up.


So gla you joined the NT. You will love it. Lovely photos xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> DH and I went out for lunch and ended up joining the National Trust.looking forward to using it as the weather warms up.


Nymans? It looks lovely and I see some more interesting pictures there,!!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

It's 7.30 and we're off to bed, see you sometime tomorrow. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> My daffodils are coming out.


Mine are also. I was surprised at how much the tulips and daffodils grew since I raked off the leaves a few days ago. We are at 67 degrees right now. Absolutely fantastic weather. Snow predicted for Friday. :sm07:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's 7.30 and we're off to bed, see you sometime tomorrow. xx


Sweet dreams.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's 7.30 and we're off to bed, see you sometime tomorrow. xx


Safe travels getting back home. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I remember standing in our backyard in Florida to watch one of the first space shuttles take off.


You used to live in Florida?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So glad you finally got to Knit Night, it must have felt like a lovely treat!! I assume your Counter App counts your rows? Sounds good but I prefer the old fashioned approach!! xxx


I like this one it is my go to row counter


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

We had a late lunch out today and the weather was fantastic at 74F but I think we will be paying for this warm weather in the next few days!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

lifeline said:


> DH and I went out for lunch and ended up joining the National Trust.looking forward to using it as the weather warms up.


Beautiful pictures..thank you...I needed a perk.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> was she phoning to ask where her present was?


Perfect timing.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Good evening from cold starry night on Vancouver Island. Nice to be back after a little break from the drudgery of snow. The logging road past me is a mess. There are folk living out past us who haven't been able to come into town because of it, glad I don't live out there!
Happy Belated Birthday Pam and Grandma Susan, hugs for you both. 
A gorgeous day here on the lake, one minute walk from my house. The water's freezing and both dogs thought it was ok to swim. Happy Anniversary Gr. Susan... we don't always remember ours until were driving down the road somewhere weeks later! ???? Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing well. xoxo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Mine's even more old fashioned - pen and paper. xxxx


Made me laugh....I needed a laugh...I've had a day!!!! Went to the doctor and my heart was so out of rhythm he sent me to emergency room. They tried intravenous meds which didn't work so had to shock the heart into rhythm. I'm home and will see the doctor Friday if I can get an appointment. They were very nice and I got thru it but I feel like I'm in a nightmare, friend came to take son and me home and another will take me to get my car tomorrow, nurse told security it's there so they will watch it. I'm coughing but can't take meds to stop it ...not sure if what I was taking helped but now not sure if it works with the new med. wish the cough would stop I'm worried the cough may hurt the heart rhythm. Drinking water and camomile tea. Glad I'm home for the pets. I thought they might not do the shock til tomorrow and I would have chickened out. I think that is why they did it there and then.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good evening from cold starry night on Vancouver Island. Nice to be back after a little break from the drudgery of snow. The logging road past me is a mess. There are folk living out past us who haven't been able to come into town because of it, glad I don't live out there!
> Happy Belated Birthday Pam and Grandma Susan, hugs for you both.
> A gorgeous day here on the lake, one minute walk from my house. The water's freezing and both dogs thought it was ok to swim. Happy Anniversary Gr. Susan... we don't always remember ours until were driving down the road somewhere weeks later! ???? Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing well. xoxo


Beautiful area..thanks for the pictures. Biggest ruts I've ever seen. Glad you mentioned Pam's birthday. Wishing her a happy birthday and congratulations to Grandma Susan for her anniversary.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


That's a nice gift. You will enjoy it so much.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jollypolly said:


> Made me laugh....I needed a laugh...I've had a day!!!! Went to the doctor and my heart was so out of rhythm he sent me to emergency room. They tried intravenous meds which didn't work so had to shock the heart into rhythm. I'm home and will see the doctor Friday if I can get an appointment. They were very nice and I got thru it but I feel like I'm in a nightmare, friend came to take son and me home and another will take me to get my car tomorrow, nurse told security it's there so they will watch it. I'm coughing but can't take meds to stop it ...not sure if what I was taking helped but now not sure if it works with the new med. wish the cough would stop I'm worried the cough may hurt the heart rhythm. Drinking water and camomile tea. Glad I'm home for the pets. I thought they might not do the shock til tomorrow and I would have chickened out. I think that is why they did it there and then.


Hugs for you Polly, you'll probably be tired for a few days... rest up and know you are in good hands! Can you try some honey and lemon for the cough or maybe the dreaded Buckley's concoction... xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jollypolly said:


> Beautiful area..thanks for the pictures. Biggest ruts I've ever seen. Glad you mentioned Pam's birthday. Wishing her a happy birthday and congratulations to Grandma Susan for her anniversary.


I saw a low bed full of huge culverts go through today... I'd say they have a big problem! It get's worse though because all that mud comes out here....then dust. I have my puffer's ready!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Beautiful pictures..thank you...I needed a perk.


You are welcome, did you see my crocuses the other day?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Made me laugh....I needed a laugh...I've had a day!!!! Went to the doctor and my heart was so out of rhythm he sent me to emergency room. They tried intravenous meds which didn't work so had to shock the heart into rhythm. I'm home and will see the doctor Friday if I can get an appointment. They were very nice and I got thru it but I feel like I'm in a nightmare, friend came to take son and me home and another will take me to get my car tomorrow, nurse told security it's there so they will watch it. I'm coughing but can't take meds to stop it ...not sure if what I was taking helped but now not sure if it works with the new med. wish the cough would stop I'm worried the cough may hurt the heart rhythm. Drinking water and camomile tea. Glad I'm home for the pets. I thought they might not do the shock til tomorrow and I would have chickened out. I think that is why they did it there and then.


Try and take it easy, which is easy for me to say, but the more relaxed you are your body will work easier to get better xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good evening from cold starry night on Vancouver Island. Nice to be back after a little break from the drudgery of snow. The logging road past me is a mess. There are folk living out past us who haven't been able to come into town because of it, glad I don't live out there!
> Happy Belated Birthday Pam and Grandma Susan, hugs for you both.
> A gorgeous day here on the lake, one minute walk from my house. The water's freezing and both dogs thought it was ok to swim. Happy Anniversary Gr. Susan... we don't always remember ours until were driving down the road somewhere weeks later! ???? Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing well. xoxo


As always, beautiful pictures. That first picture of the lake... the lake is so still


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Islander said:


> Hugs for you Polly, you'll probably be tired for a few days... rest up and know you are in good hands! Can you try some honey and lemon for the cough or maybe the dreaded Buckley's concoction... xoxo


Ok, off to Google Buckley's concoction..


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> As always, beautiful pictures. That first picture of the lake... the lake is so still


I totally agree, so beautiful, but oooooh that mud xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Mine are also. I was surprised at how much the tulips and daffodils grew since I raked off the leaves a few days ago. We are at 67 degrees right now. Absolutely fantastic weather. Snow predicted for Friday. :sm07:


Four seasons in one day?!! That's pretty warm, we only have about 11'C but it is very very windy here. Just had my hair cut, not a good day to keep it looking nice! I am going out with Jill shortly, down to a local town that has a market today, if any of the stallholders have turned up, I wouldn't when it's so blustery!!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I like this one it is my go to row counter


Haha, yes, I have one of those too that I treasure and do use a lot!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good evening from cold starry night on Vancouver Island. Nice to be back after a little break from the drudgery of snow. The logging road past me is a mess. There are folk living out past us who haven't been able to come into town because of it, glad I don't live out there!
> Happy Belated Birthday Pam and Grandma Susan, hugs for you both.
> A gorgeous day here on the lake, one minute walk from my house. The water's freezing and both dogs thought it was ok to swim. Happy Anniversary Gr. Susan... we don't always remember ours until were driving down the road somewhere weeks later! ???? Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing well. xoxo


Hi Trish, nice to see you!! Love the pictures, I'm collecting them to make birthday cards!! Maybe not the one of the log road though, that IS amess!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Made me laugh....I needed a laugh...I've had a day!!!! Went to the doctor and my heart was so out of rhythm he sent me to emergency room. They tried intravenous meds which didn't work so had to shock the heart into rhythm. I'm home and will see the doctor Friday if I can get an appointment. They were very nice and I got thru it but I feel like I'm in a nightmare, friend came to take son and me home and another will take me to get my car tomorrow, nurse told security it's there so they will watch it. I'm coughing but can't take meds to stop it ...not sure if what I was taking helped but now not sure if it works with the new med. wish the cough would stop I'm worried the cough may hurt the heart rhythm. Drinking water and camomile tea. Glad I'm home for the pets. I thought they might not do the shock til tomorrow and I would have chickened out. I think that is why they did it there and then.


You will get through this Polly, I'm sure of it and don't worry about the coughing, doctor told me to have a good, big cough if I had palpitations because it is likely to settle the rhythm! Sending you comforting hugs dear xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Its a beautiful spring morning. Barny I hope you are safe and sound after your journey.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I've put a second lot of washing into the machine on account of the lovely weather, first lot is dry :sm09:


I have been doing our washing in the afternoon, then hanging it outside once the sun has begun to set, then bring it all in the next evening; unless there is rain forecast, then I will hopefully get it in before the rain begins! We are now beginning to get cooler weather, and I am also starting have days where I feel quite cool, and have the entire day without any "Rainforest Effect" ...... as the result of a very healthy Herbal tea; but I will also be trialling Hormonal Therapy, to see if that gives me continuous relief; and if it does I will stay on that for a while.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, I did, it was fine except for any knee-bending, which I avoided!! Boy, did it sting in the shower but at least I know it's very clean now! Good job I had my thick Zumba treggings on or it might have been worse!! xxx


Sorry you had that fall, but glad you had your Zumba pants on, they must be nice and strong. I hope your knee is beginning to feel better by now! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> I bet she felt bad. That is when she could stop laughing. Reminds me of the time Mr. Wonderful and I were canoeing. We tipped over right in front of our neighbors pier. She laughed until she was crying. When she quieted down I reminded her Mt. Wonderful could not swim. She was in the row boat in a second to pull him back to shore while I handled the canoe.


WOW ..... that could have ended disastrously, if she hadn't stopped laughing! ????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a very stormySurrey. Gale force winds but it is dry and bright with occasional glimpses of the sun. I will NOT be going out today.

Got to get some laundry done and tidy up a bit.

I have been working on a latern shape granny square to use of some of my stash. I am pleased with the way it is looking. I'll post some pictures later. x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have been doing our washing in the afternoon, then hanging it outside once the sun has begun to set, then bring it all in the next evening; unless there is rain forecast, then I will hopefully get it in before the rain begins! We are now beginning to get cooler weather, and I am also starting have days where I feel quite cool, and have the entire day without any "Rainforest Effect" ...... as the result of a very healthy Herbal tea; but I will also be trialling Hormonal Therapy, to see if that gives me continuous relief; and if it does I will stay on that for a while.


Glad it's cooling down a bit for you. x


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> A little bit of spring I found in the garden yesterday...


They are very pretty ..... my plants are still recovering from the excessive heat we had a week, or so ago. I am hoping to see some improvement after we return from our trip to W.A. We are heading off on March 1st, and will be away for 3 weeks, unless we get sick of travelling, or we decided to travel for longer! ????????????????????


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:34 am EST and 9'C (48'F) and foggy again. The temperature is going into the double digits today so I'm taking my knitting and hoping I can get into the park at lunch time.
I got my knitting counter back again. I used to use paper, but I kept losing the papers. The iPad is harder to lose.
I have a blocking question. The purple scarf that I blocked over a week ago, that I nicely folded and placed in my knitting bag so I could take to Knit Night, the long edge is all ruffled now.??? :sm07: What do I have to do to it so it doesn't ruffle.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Made me laugh....I needed a laugh...I've had a day!!!! Went to the doctor and my heart was so out of rhythm he sent me to emergency room. They tried intravenous meds which didn't work so had to shock the heart into rhythm. I'm home and will see the doctor Friday if I can get an appointment. They were very nice and I got thru it but I feel like I'm in a nightmare, friend came to take son and me home and another will take me to get my car tomorrow, nurse told security it's there so they will watch it. I'm coughing but can't take meds to stop it ...not sure if what I was taking helped but now not sure if it works with the new med. wish the cough would stop I'm worried the cough may hurt the heart rhythm. Drinking water and camomile tea. Glad I'm home for the pets. I thought they might not do the shock til tomorrow and I would have chickened out. I think that is why they did it there and then.


Glad to hear the cardioversion worked to put your heart in normal rhythm. Meds and caffeine can cause rapid heart rate. Try to think of the positive things. Good heart is in rhythm, you are home, and coughing is the bodies way to keep the yuck broke up and remove it from the body. Rest, hydrate, and think calming soothing thoughts.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> They are very pretty ..... my plants are still recovering from the excessive heat we had a week, or so ago. I am hoping to see some improvement after we return from our trip to W.A. We are heading off on March 1st, and will be away for 3 weeks, unless we get sick of travelling, or we decided to travel for longer! ????????????????????


I'd like a trip like that, just go with the flow, no particular plans, just a direction.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very stormySurrey. Gale force winds but it is dry and bright with occasional glimpses of the sun. I will NOT be going out today.
> 
> Got to get some laundry done and tidy up a bit.
> 
> I have been working on a latern shape granny square to use of some of my stash. I am pleased with the way it is looking. I'll post some pictures later. x


I'll be waiting for the pictures.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We had a late lunch out today and the weather was fantastic at 74F but I think we will be paying for this warm weather in the next few days!


That's what I hear - storms supposed to be coming through. I headed to Galveston tomorrow so will get some sunshine there, I hope. There are 3 sisters-in-law, their daughters plus me and my older sister and daughters getting together for a girls' weekend. My niece will have her twins with her - they're about 3 months now - so we'll be getting some baby snuggles in too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Beautiful pictures..thank you...I needed a perk.


I've always been curious about the National Trust - is it a subscription deal where you pay one annual fee and then get to visit as many of the historic places as you want? We have annual subscriptions like that for our botanic gardens and it will soon be time to head over there a couple of times per month just to walk around and see what's changed.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> WOW ..... that could have ended disastrously, if she hadn't stopped laughing! ????????


It certainly could have been a disastrous. I was debating on whether to save him or the canoe. Actually he was hanging onto the canoe and I was
s l ow l y heading to shore.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have been doing our washing in the afternoon, then hanging it outside once the sun has begun to set, then bring it all in the next evening; unless there is rain forecast, then I will hopefully get it in before the rain begins! We are now beginning to get cooler weather, and I am also starting have days where I feel quite cool, and have the entire day without any "Rainforest Effect" ...... as the result of a very healthy Herbal tea; but I will also be trialling Hormonal Therapy, to see if that gives me continuous relief; and if it does I will stay on that for a while.


Good luck with that, and I hope your coolness continues.
I don't hang clothing out anymore. Too many bird mishaps. I hang mine in the basement beside the furnace and most things are dry in a couple of hours.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good evening from cold starry night on Vancouver Island. Nice to be back after a little break from the drudgery of snow. The logging road past me is a mess. There are folk living out past us who haven't been able to come into town because of it, glad I don't live out there!
> Happy Belated Birthday Pam and Grandma Susan, hugs for you both.
> A gorgeous day here on the lake, one minute walk from my house. The water's freezing and both dogs thought it was ok to swim. Happy Anniversary Gr. Susan... we don't always remember ours until were driving down the road somewhere weeks later! ???? Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing well. xoxo


It sure looks beautiful, but rugged where you are. Thanks for sharing the photos - it sure would be hard to get anywhere on that road.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very stormySurrey. Gale force winds but it is dry and bright with occasional glimpses of the sun. I will NOT be going out today.
> 
> Got to get some laundry done and tidy up a bit.
> 
> I have been working on a latern shape granny square to use of some of my stash. I am pleased with the way it is looking. I'll post some pictures later. x


Morning. I will be waiting to see what a latern shaped square looks like. I love the way you can make such beautiful crochet shapes.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> They are very pretty ..... my plants are still recovering from the excessive heat we had a week, or so ago. I am hoping to see some improvement after we return from our trip to W.A. We are heading off on March 1st, and will be away for 3 weeks, unless we get sick of travelling, or we decided to travel for longer! ????????????????????


Safe travels.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Ok, off to Google Buckley's concoction..


http://www.buckleys.ca/products/adult_mixture_cc

It's a traditional Canadian cough syrup with "oil of pine needles" and Canadian Balsam trees as it's ingredients. It's slogan is "It tastes bad but it works". I was sure that it has really strong menthol in it too. The taste is enough to scare any cold away. :sm01:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning - I'm up before the sun, but the weather is supposed to take a downturn today. We've had such beautiful weather that I don't mind. It's a day of running around for me including getting my hair cut and permed. It's so stick straight and limp that the perm helps give some body and oomph. It will smell for a day or so, but then I'll be happy. I've let it wait too long, but then I always do. For some reason, the three hours in the beauty salon are not enjoyable for me.

We got our things to the tax man yesterday and will go back for the results and submission next week - so that will be done for this year. Sure do wonder how the tax laws will change - I hope it brings our rate down, but probably not.

Love to all and hope you have a great day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:34 am EST and 9'C (48'F) and foggy again. The temperature is going into the double digits today so I'm taking my knitting and hoping I can get into the park at lunch time.
> I got my knitting counter back again. I used to use paper, but I kept losing the papers. The iPad is harder to lose.
> I have a blocking question. The purple scarf that I blocked over a week ago, that I nicely folded and placed in my knitting bag so I could take to Knit Night, the long edge is all ruffled now.??? :sm07: What do I have to do to it so it doesn't ruffle.


Morning. Knitting in the park sounds idyllic. We had temps near 70 yesterday. I was out on the deck soaking up the rays.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> You are welcome, did you see my crocuses the other day?


They were beautiful. I wish I had crocuses. I only have some sickly grape hyacinths and they come up so late that they don't do well.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning - I'm up before the sun, but the weather is supposed to take a downturn today. We've had such beautiful weather that I don't mind. It's a day of running around for me including getting my hair cut and permed. It's so stick straight and limp that the perm helps give some body and oomph. It will smell for a day or so, but then I'll be happy. I've let it wait too long, but then I always do. For some reason, the three hours in the beauty salon are not enjoyable for me.
> 
> We got our things to the tax man yesterday and will go back for the results and submission next week - so that will be done for this year. Sure do wonder how the tax laws will change - I hope it brings our rate down, but probably not.
> 
> Love to all and hope you have a great day.


One certainty is that taxes will always rise.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Made me laugh....I needed a laugh...I've had a day!!!! Went to the doctor and my heart was so out of rhythm he sent me to emergency room. They tried intravenous meds which didn't work so had to shock the heart into rhythm. I'm home and will see the doctor Friday if I can get an appointment. They were very nice and I got thru it but I feel like I'm in a nightmare, friend came to take son and me home and another will take me to get my car tomorrow, nurse told security it's there so they will watch it. I'm coughing but can't take meds to stop it ...not sure if what I was taking helped but now not sure if it works with the new med. wish the cough would stop I'm worried the cough may hurt the heart rhythm. Drinking water and camomile tea. Glad I'm home for the pets. I thought they might not do the shock til tomorrow and I would have chickened out. I think that is why they did it there and then.


Try to sit outside today when the dog goes out. The day is going to be lovely. I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good evening from cold starry night on Vancouver Island. Nice to be back after a little break from the drudgery of snow. The logging road past me is a mess. There are folk living out past us who haven't been able to come into town because of it, glad I don't live out there!
> Happy Belated Birthday Pam and Grandma Susan, hugs for you both.
> A gorgeous day here on the lake, one minute walk from my house. The water's freezing and both dogs thought it was ok to swim. Happy Anniversary Gr. Susan... we don't always remember ours until were driving down the road somewhere weeks later! ???? Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing well. xoxo


I see green on the hills. :sm01: 
The road at our old house used to look like that in the spring. They used to cut down cedars in the woods nearby and throw them across the road for traction. In the summer you get a "corduroy" road from all the lumps of the trees.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

The subway downtown Toronto has stopped because someone drove their car into the subway tunnel and all the way to the first subway station. Now they are trying to figure out how to get the car out without damaging the subway signals. This is not the first time, but this is the farthest that any car has driven.
I need to get out on the road. 
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've always been curious about the National Trust - is it a subscription deal where you pay one annual fee and then get to visit as many of the historic places as you want? We have annual subscriptions like that for our botanic gardens and it will soon be time to head over there a couple of times per month just to walk around and see what's changed.


The National Trust take on properties and preserve them for the nation. You can visit all the properties and grounds by paying an entry fee or you can join the National Trust for a yearly fee and then get into the properties/grounds 'free'. There are plenty of places to visit through out the UK.

https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> http://www.buckleys.ca/products/adult_mixture_cc
> 
> It's a traditional Canadian cough syrup with "oil of pine needles" and Canadian Balsam trees as it's ingredients. It's slogan is "It tastes bad but it works". I was sure that it has really strong menthol in it too. The taste is enough to scare any cold away. :sm01:


Thanks, that's pretty much what I found out :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks, that's pretty much what I found out :sm24:


We have one in the UK. Allens Pine and Honey syrup.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's my lantern granny squares. ..


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

lifeline said:


> The National Trust take on properties and preserve them for the nation. You can visit all the properties and grounds by paying an entry fee or you can join the National Trust for a yearly fee and then get into the properties/grounds 'free'. There are plenty of places to visit through out the UK.
> 
> https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk


Thanks...some of our museums team up to provide those kinds of passes. Sure are some interesting things to see.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my lantern granny squares. ..


Oh, so pretty. Yes indeed lantern shaped.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my lantern granny squares. ..


Very pretty.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my lantern granny squares. ..


Nice :sm24: Where did you get your blocking square? Or did Mr P make it?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Nice :sm24: Where did you get your blocking square? Or did Mr P make it?


Mr P made the blocking square. And the pegs are old dpns sawn in half. Works brilliantly. cost nothing. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

My you have all been busy chatting this morning. Think I have caught up now and probably forgotten half of what I read.
Love that shape Purple, almost makes me wish I could crochet. Would love to come with you Judi I love WA. I'm sure there's more I wanted to comment on but brain isn't at all with it yet.
At long last we are home to the terrific wind with rain and hail. We slept 12 hours last night had breakfast, did a bit of shopping and arrive home about 12.30. Our new shower-room looks nice and tidy and has now got some heat in there. Have come home to about 2 inches of dust everywhere where the workmen have been but it can wait until I have more energy. Most things have been put away and all the post dealt with. Off to Manchester on Sunday for my pre-op on Monday then into hospital on the 15th March. This was all supposed to happen last year but thanks to DH's stroke have had to wait until now. Well off I go to catch up with the rest of my e-mails, I expect we will be in bed early again tonight, still don't feel as though I've caught up on my sleep. Back later. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P made the blocking square. And the pegs are old dpns sawn in half. Works brilliantly. cost nothing. xx


Brilliant, I am going to put Mr lifeline on the case


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> My you have all been busy chatting this morning. Think I have caught up now and probably forgotten half of what I read.
> Love that shape Purple, almost makes me wish I could crochet. Would love to come with you Judi I love WA. I'm sure there's more I wanted to comment on but brain isn't at all with it yet.
> At long last we are home to the terrific wind with rain and hail. We slept 12 hours last night had breakfast, did a bit of shopping and arrive home about 12.30. Our new shower-room looks nice and tidy and has now got some heat in there. Have come home to about 2 inches of dust everywhere where the workmen have been but it can wait until I have more energy. Most things have been put away and all the post dealt with. Off to Manchester on Sunday for my pre-op on Monday then into hospital on the 15th March. This was all supposed to happen last year but thanks to DH's stroke have had to wait until now. Well off I go to catch up with the rest of my e-mails, I expect we will be in bed early again tonight, still don't feel as though I've caught up on my sleep. Back later. xx


Wow, you have been busy.you will eventually get back to UK body clock time as you know


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Trish, nice to see you!! Love the pictures, I'm collecting them to make birthday cards!! Maybe not the one of the log road though, that IS amess!! xxxx


I know some off-roaders who would appreciate that on a birthday card.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You will get through this Polly, I'm sure of it and don't worry about the coughing, doctor told me to have a good, big cough if I had palpitations because it is likely to settle the rhythm! Sending you comforting hugs dear xxxx


I agree Polly; you will get through this and though we are watching from afar we are with you in spirit.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its a beautiful spring morning. Barny I hope you are safe and sound after your journey.


It's a gorgeous day here as well, though the wind was blowy earlier.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my lantern granny squares. ..


that's a lovely design. I might try it. It looks really classy when linked together, and will use up lots of little bits in a stash.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> My you have all been busy chatting this morning. Think I have caught up now and probably forgotten half of what I read.
> Love that shape Purple, almost makes me wish I could crochet. Would love to come with you Judi I love WA. I'm sure there's more I wanted to comment on but brain isn't at all with it yet.
> At long last we are home to the terrific wind with rain and hail. We slept 12 hours last night had breakfast, did a bit of shopping and arrive home about 12.30. Our new shower-room looks nice and tidy and has now got some heat in there. Have come home to about 2 inches of dust everywhere where the workmen have been but it can wait until I have more energy. Most things have been put away and all the post dealt with. Off to Manchester on Sunday for my pre-op on Monday then into hospital on the 15th March. This was all supposed to happen last year but thanks to DH's stroke have had to wait until now. Well off I go to catch up with the rest of my e-mails, I expect we will be in bed early again tonight, still don't feel as though I've caught up on my sleep. Back later. xx


Glad you are home safe and sound.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good evening from cold starry night on Vancouver Island. Nice to be back after a little break from the drudgery of snow. The logging road past me is a mess. There are folk living out past us who haven't been able to come into town because of it, glad I don't live out there!
> Happy Belated Birthday Pam and Grandma Susan, hugs for you both.
> A gorgeous day here on the lake, one minute walk from my house. The water's freezing and both dogs thought it was ok to swim. Happy Anniversary Gr. Susan... we don't always remember ours until were driving down the road somewhere weeks later! ???? Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing well. xoxo


gorgeous pictures and yes that is a mess!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have been doing our washing in the afternoon, then hanging it outside once the sun has begun to set, then bring it all in the next evening; unless there is rain forecast, then I will hopefully get it in before the rain begins! We are now beginning to get cooler weather, and I am also starting have days where I feel quite cool, and have the entire day without any "Rainforest Effect" ...... as the result of a very healthy Herbal tea; but I will also be trialling Hormonal Therapy, to see if that gives me continuous relief; and if it does I will stay on that for a while.


What is the herbal tea that you are finding so helpful? I was on HRT for 5 years until they decided I'd had enough, I really missed it!! xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'd like a trip like that, just go with the flow, no particular plans, just a direction.


I would to I have never been away for 7 days straight much less 3 weeks I wouldn't know how to act!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Sorry you had that fall, but glad you had your Zumba pants on, they must be nice and strong. I hope your knee is beginning to feel better by now! ????????????


It's fine thanks Judi, I keep forgetting it's there - until I get in the shower!!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's what I hear - storms supposed to be coming through. I headed to Galveston tomorrow so will get some sunshine there, I hope. There are 3 sisters-in-law, their daughters plus me and my older sister and daughters getting together for a girls' weekend. My niece will have her twins with her - they're about 3 months now - so we'll be getting some baby snuggles in too.


That sounds like a lot of fun! Enjoy and travel safely! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my lantern granny squares. ..


Those are so pretty!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The subway downtown Toronto has stopped because someone drove their car into the subway tunnel and all the way to the first subway station. Now they are trying to figure out how to get the car out without damaging the subway signals. This is not the first time, but this is the farthest that any car has driven.
> I need to get out on the road.
> Everyone have a great day.


I wonder why they would drive into the subway tunnel? Maybe alcohol was involved!! :sm16: :sm22: :sm14:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my lantern granny squares. ..


Oh I like those, nicely different to the originals!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> My you have all been busy chatting this morning. Think I have caught up now and probably forgotten half of what I read.
> Love that shape Purple, almost makes me wish I could crochet. Would love to come with you Judi I love WA. I'm sure there's more I wanted to comment on but brain isn't at all with it yet.
> At long last we are home to the terrific wind with rain and hail. We slept 12 hours last night had breakfast, did a bit of shopping and arrive home about 12.30. Our new shower-room looks nice and tidy and has now got some heat in there. Have come home to about 2 inches of dust everywhere where the workmen have been but it can wait until I have more energy. Most things have been put away and all the post dealt with. Off to Manchester on Sunday for my pre-op on Monday then into hospital on the 15th March. This was all supposed to happen last year but thanks to DH's stroke have had to wait until now. Well off I go to catch up with the rest of my e-mails, I expect we will be in bed early again tonight, still don't feel as though I've caught up on my sleep. Back later. xx


Glad to know that you are safely back in windy Wales, welcome home!! I expect it will take a while to catch up with your life but you'll get there! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> My you have all been busy chatting this morning. Think I have caught up now and probably forgotten half of what I read.
> Love that shape Purple, almost makes me wish I could crochet. Would love to come with you Judi I love WA. I'm sure there's more I wanted to comment on but brain isn't at all with it yet.
> At long last we are home to the terrific wind with rain and hail. We slept 12 hours last night had breakfast, did a bit of shopping and arrive home about 12.30. Our new shower-room looks nice and tidy and has now got some heat in there. Have come home to about 2 inches of dust everywhere where the workmen have been but it can wait until I have more energy. Most things have been put away and all the post dealt with. Off to Manchester on Sunday for my pre-op on Monday then into hospital on the 15th March. This was all supposed to happen last year but thanks to DH's stroke have had to wait until now. Well off I go to catch up with the rest of my e-mails, I expect we will be in bed early again tonight, still don't feel as though I've caught up on my sleep. Back later. xx


So glad you are safely home. Just do the essentials, the rest can wait. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Brilliant, I am going to put Mr lifeline on the case


Good for you .... and him xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening girls. We seem to have missed Doris!!!!! We had a little wind and a few spots of rain but nothing much at all. 12 miles down the coast at Whitby the sea was rough and seemingly Sunderland was rough too. We are in a little cove. 

Little bird came home early today about 4.30ish. Ive just looked at her now and she seems to be a bit restless.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. We seem to have missed Doris!!!!! We had a little wind and a few spots of rain but nothing much at all. 12 miles down the coast at Whitby the sea was rough and seemingly Sunderland was rough too. We are in a little cove.
> 
> Little bird came home early today about 4.30ish. Ive just looked at her now and she seems to be a bit restless.


Maybe there will be eggs in the morning...

We've had dreadful wind all day!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:



> Maybe there will be eggs in the morning...
> 
> We've had dreadful wind all day!


My DS alwas has dreadful wind....ever since he was born..... :sm12: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. We seem to have missed Doris!!!!! We had a little wind and a few spots of rain but nothing much at all. 12 miles down the coast at Whitby the sea was rough and seemingly Sunderland was rough too. We are in a little cove.
> 
> Little bird came home early today about 4.30ish. Ive just looked at her now and she seems to be a bit restless.


Glad you didn't have the wind dear, it was blowing hooley here!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> My DS alwas has dreadful wind....ever since he was born..... :sm12: :sm16:


Well you know what Rabbie Burns said, Where'er you be, let your wind gang free! http://www.funtrivia.com/askft/Question85178.html xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. We seem to have missed Doris!!!!! We had a little wind and a few spots of rain but nothing much at all. 12 miles down the coast at Whitby the sea was rough and seemingly Sunderland was rough too. We are in a little cove.
> 
> Little bird came home early today about 4.30ish. Ive just looked at her now and she seems to be a bit restless.


At first I thought you meant the birds name was Doris. :sm12: Maybe she does not like the wind or perhaps she had a spat with Romeo.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good evening from cold starry night on Vancouver Island. Nice to be back after a little break from the drudgery of snow. The logging road past me is a mess. There are folk living out past us who haven't been able to come into town because of it, glad I don't live out there!
> Happy Belated Birthday Pam and Grandma Susan, hugs for you both.
> A gorgeous day here on the lake, one minute walk from my house. The water's freezing and both dogs thought it was ok to swim. Happy Anniversary Gr. Susan... we don't always remember ours until were driving down the road somewhere weeks later! ???? Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing well. xoxo


The photos are wonderful. You're right - that road is an absolute mess. Thank you for the birthday greetings! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Beautiful area..thanks for the pictures. Biggest ruts I've ever seen. Glad you mentioned Pam's birthday. Wishing her a happy birthday and congratulations to Grandma Susan for her anniversary.


Thank you, Polly. I really hope you get all these health issues sorted out soon. Not fun to have to worry about all of that. Sending you many warm and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's what I hear - storms supposed to be coming through. I headed to Galveston tomorrow so will get some sunshine there, I hope. There are 3 sisters-in-law, their daughters plus me and my older sister and daughters getting together for a girls' weekend. My niece will have her twins with her - they're about 3 months now - so we'll be getting some baby snuggles in too.


Have a great trip! It sounds like a lot of fun. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my lantern granny squares. ..


Those are wonderful! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Brilliant, I am going to put Mr lifeline on the case


I may have to get Mr. Ric on the case, too. What a clever idea! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> Glad you are home safe and sound.


Me, too, Barny. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Evening all, you have all been busy. As people have said it's been really windy here. There's a tree across the railway line so a nghtmare for commuters to get home, including my SIL, so singing for us tonight. There's also a street lamp down in our road, happy days.see you soon.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> My DS alwas has dreadful wind....ever since he was born..... :sm12: :sm16:


TMI :sm16: :sm17: :sm23:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Jeez I'm gone for a day or two and everybody has a birthday and anniversary !!!! 
???? ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? 

I'm so sorry I missed them , so happy belated birthday Pam and Purple ..and happy late anniversary GSusan and Albert. 
I love you all


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Welcome home Barny, glad you're back safe and sound!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Islander said:


> I saw a low bed full of huge culverts go through today... I'd say they have a big problem! It get's worse though because all that mud comes out here....then dust. I have my puffer's ready!


Gorgeous pics! Love the swing!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Happy birthday Purple I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> Jeez I'm gone for a day or two and everybody has a birthday and anniversary !!!!
> ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? ????
> 
> I'm so sorry I missed them , so happy belated birthday Pam and Purple ..and happy late anniversary GSusan and Albert.
> I love you all


Thank you, Angela! :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Purple!!!!! I hope you have a fabulous day! xxxooo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> I may have to get Mr. Ric on the case, too. What a clever idea! xxxooo


Mrs. P you really should put a patent on your DH's creative ideas! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

linkan said:


> Gorgeous pics! Love the swing!


 :sm02: xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

binkbrice said:


> Those are so pretty!


Ditto...yes Mrs. P the lantern squares are exquisite!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> My you have all been busy chatting this morning. Think I have caught up now and probably forgotten half of what I read.
> Love that shape Purple, almost makes me wish I could crochet. Would love to come with you Judi I love WA. I'm sure there's more I wanted to comment on but brain isn't at all with it yet.
> At long last we are home to the terrific wind with rain and hail. We slept 12 hours last night had breakfast, did a bit of shopping and arrive home about 12.30. Our new shower-room looks nice and tidy and has now got some heat in there. Have come home to about 2 inches of dust everywhere where the workmen have been but it can wait until I have more energy. Most things have been put away and all the post dealt with. Off to Manchester on Sunday for my pre-op on Monday then into hospital on the 15th March. This was all supposed to happen last year but thanks to DH's stroke have had to wait until now. Well off I go to catch up with the rest of my e-mails, I expect we will be in bed early again tonight, still don't feel as though I've caught up on my sleep. Back later. xx


Welcome home Barny..xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

SaxonLady said:


> I know some off-roaders who would appreciate that on a birthday card.


The ATV'ers have been flocking out here recently, I'm sure they are attracted to it like pigs to mud! 
???? ???? ????


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

binkbrice said:


> gorgeous pictures and yes that is a mess!


Yes, it wouldn't be fair to have all this beauty would it! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

lifeline said:


> You are welcome, did you see my crocuses the other day?


No.. but I went and found them. Beautiful! Mine are sparse yet. 
I like the idea of the string on the edge of your blocked scarf, I presume it gives a nicer blocked finish! 
Good to know, thanks for sharing Rebecca. xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's what I hear - storms supposed to be coming through. I headed to Galveston tomorrow so will get some sunshine there, I hope. There are 3 sisters-in-law, their daughters plus me and my older sister and daughters getting together for a girls' weekend. My niece will have her twins with her - they're about 3 months now - so we'll be getting some baby snuggles in too.


Have a great girls weekend, that should be fun! xox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey Jinx, we did have an anniversary didn't we... we've been around the block now! xox


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

A very happy birthday Purple. Hope you have a good day x


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Islander said:


> No.. but I went and found them. Beautiful! Mine are sparse yet.
> I like the idea of the string on the edge of your blocked scarf, I presume it gives a nicer blocked finish!
> Good to know, thanks for sharing Rebecca. xoxo


Are you referring to my vineyard scarf? Those are the blocking wires which have shown up an interesting colour. But glad you like it


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

A bright sunny morning here, hoorah!
Thank you for all the beautiful flower photos, I think my bulbs have been eaten.
Also

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR PURPLE.

Have a wonderful, well deserved great day. Love & hugs xx
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

*HAPPY VERY SPECIAL 70TH BIRTHDAY, MRS P!! XXXXXXXX*


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a beatifully sunny Surrey, the wind has dropped and it's a perfect spring day. I am sitting here in bed having a cup of coffee anc opening birthday cards. Thank you all for your ecards and birthday wishes. I am still six and a half.

Today we are going out to lunch with my DD and her family and the other grandparents, so nice that my gks are on half term this week.

Thank you all for your love, friendship and support over the years. I love you all xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

First of all Happy Birthday Purple, I see June has rubbed in the big 70. Have a great day. xx
Good morning everyone from a sunny Wales, glad I managed to bring it home with us, shame I couldn't bring the heat as well. Things are slowly getting back to normal, had 8 hours sleep last night and am beginning to feel a bit more normal, well as normal as I ever am. Don't you soon get back into the same old routine? Got his lordship's breakfast, put the rubbish out, got the logs in and got dinner ready. And where is DH in all this you might ask. He had to be somewhere by 10 this morning so had breakfast and disappeared, leaving me to do everything. Had to laugh to myself though, his precious car wouldn't start even though it had been tucked up in the garage all the time we were away. My little car started first time at the airport even though it had been stuck outside for nearly six weeks. Anyway will catch up later, have a good day one and all. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> *HAPPY VERY SPECIAL 70TH BIRTHDAY, MRS P!! XXXXXXXX*


It'll be your big one soon. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Happy special birthday to someone special called purple!. Have a fantastic day, 

Good morning girls. It looks like /doris has passed us by here. Apart from a touch of wind and a bit rain we got off very well. Dont know what we are doing today.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Happy special birthday to someone special called purple!. Have a fantastic day,
> 
> Good morning girls. It looks like /doris has passed us by here. Apart from a touch of wind and a bit rain we got off very well. Dont know what we are doing today.


Thank you for the lovely flowers, they have just arrive. xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Birthday Greetings to a Purple lady who adds joy, love and friendship to many peoples lives.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Birthday Greetings to a Purple lady who adds joy, love and friendship to many peoples lives.


Good morning Jinx and thank you xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening all, you have all been busy. As people have said it's been really windy here. There's a tree across the railway line so a nghtmare for commuters to get home, including my SIL, so singing for us tonight. There's also a street lamp down in our road, happy days.see you soon.


Jill and I got stuck in Dartford, no trains running at all for a while, tree down on the line at Charlton, another one at Albany Park. Eventually got home on a train to Woolwich, which got stuck for 20 minutes outside Abbey Wood. We then got a bus all the way home!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It'll be your big one soon. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Oh, I have a few years to wait yet, but maybe not as many as you!! xxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Jill and I got stuck in Dartford, no trains running at all for a while, tree down on the line at Charlton, another one at Albany Park. Eventually got home on a train to Woolwich, which got stuck for 20 minutes outside Abbey Wood. We then got a bus all the way home!! xx


So glad you finally made it home safely. At least you were with your friend to help pass the time.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, I have a few years to wait yet, but maybe not as many as you!! xxxxx


BUt you'll never catch me up. Postman's just brought yoour lovely card, thank you xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> BUt you'll never catch me up. Postman's just brought yoour lovely card, thank you xx


You're most welcome, did you recognise the picture? xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You're most welcome, did you recognise the picture? xxxxx


Rebeccas crocus and you and me at Lisas xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Rebeccas crocus and you and me at Lisas xx


Corr-ect!!! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:44 am EST and 5'C (41'F)and raining. It was 18'C yesterday and it will snow on Sunday. This is WEIRD weather.

I'm knitting a sleeve for a sweater out of Lion Brand Scarfie. It's a cheaper acrylic/wool blend available from Walmart, and I'm liking it. Mostly because I'm not finishing one of my other projects that is too short, or another project where I have to unpick the first couple of rows because I did them wrong. And I'm thinking I should be doing socks, but the yarn that I have doesn't have nylon in it so I need to get some other yarn. 

The sleeve is nice.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Jill and I got stuck in Dartford, no trains running at all for a while, tree down on the line at Charlton, another one at Albany Park. Eventually got home on a train to Woolwich, which got stuck for 20 minutes outside Abbey Wood. We then got a bus all the way home!! xx


It's good that you could keep each other company while you were trying to get home. I take it all the trees were down from that mighty wind that was blowing the day before.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Jinx and thank you xx


Your avatar is missing a couple lines,
It's your birthday, you should be treated like a cat, they're all royalty.

Hope you are treated like royalty all day, dear Josephine.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> First of all Happy Birthday Purple, I see June has rubbed in the big 70. Have a great day. xx
> Good morning everyone from a sunny Wales, glad I managed to bring it home with us, shame I couldn't bring the heat as well. Things are slowly getting back to normal, had 8 hours sleep last night and am beginning to feel a bit more normal, well as normal as I ever am. Don't you soon get back into the same old routine? Got his lordship's breakfast, put the rubbish out, got the logs in and got dinner ready. And where is DH in all this you might ask. He had to be somewhere by 10 this morning so had breakfast and disappeared, leaving me to do everything. Had to laugh to myself though, his precious car wouldn't start even though it had been tucked up in the garage all the time we were away. My little car started first time at the airport even though it had been stuck outside for nearly six weeks. Anyway will catch up later, have a good day one and all. xx


Yay for your little car.
Try not to do everything today. Keep a little of the holiday vipe going.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> No.. but I went and found them. Beautiful! Mine are sparse yet.
> I like the idea of the string on the edge of your blocked scarf, I presume it gives a nicer blocked finish!
> Good to know, thanks for sharing Rebecca. xoxo


Beautiful.
My snow is gone now until the weekend. No flowers here except in pots.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to run now. The stray cats have all been fed.
Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's good that you could keep each other company while you were trying to get home. I take it all the trees were down from that mighty wind that was blowing the day before.


That's right and we were quite happy sitting in the warm train, chatting!! Xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:44 am EST and 5'C (41'F)and raining. It was 18'C yesterday and it will snow on Sunday. This is WEIRD weather.
> 
> I'm knitting a sleeve for a sweater out of Lion Brand Scarfie. It's a cheaper acrylic/wool blend available from Walmart, and I'm liking it. Mostly because I'm not finishing one of my other projects that is too short, or another project where I have to unpick the first couple of rows because I did them wrong. And I'm thinking I should be doing socks, but the yarn that I have doesn't have nylon in it so I need to get some other yarn.
> 
> The sleeve is nice.


Morning. I can relate to the weather. Wednesday it was 73, yesterday it was 37. Today it is hailing, raining, and snowing. Have fun with your sleeve.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Jill and I got stuck in Dartford, no trains running at all for a while, tree down on the line at Charlton, another one at Albany Park. Eventually got home on a train to Woolwich, which got stuck for 20 minutes outside Abbey Wood. We then got a bus all the way home!! xx


Oh dear sorry! We always seem to get a tree down on our line. We have an TV areial looking as though it's about to fall, right where I park in in a disable bay, I've moved.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:44 am EST and 5'C (41'F)and raining. It was 18'C yesterday and it will snow on Sunday. This is WEIRD weather.
> 
> I'm knitting a sleeve for a sweater out of Lion Brand Scarfie. It's a cheaper acrylic/wool blend available from Walmart, and I'm liking it. Mostly because I'm not finishing one of my other projects that is too short, or another project where I have to unpick the first couple of rows because I did them wrong. And I'm thinking I should be doing socks, but the yarn that I have doesn't have nylon in it so I need to get some other yarn.
> 
> The sleeve is nice.


Enjoy whatever you knit! I'm finally using some alpaca yarn I bought ages ago. Searched for pattern for ages. Idoing a sleeve & have to increase to 96 stitches which sounds far too many as the yarn is Aran weight


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. I can relate to the weather. Wednesday it was 73, yesterday it was 37. Today it is hailing, raining, and snowing. Have fun with your sleeve.


Oh my goodness, that's some temperature shift, sunsuit one day, fake fur the next!!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Enjoy whatever you knit! I'm finally using some alpaca yarn I bought ages ago. Searched for pattern for ages. Idoing a sleeve & have to increase to 96 stitches which sounds far too many as the yarn is Aran weight


What are you knitting hun? xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a beatifully sunny Surrey, the wind has dropped and it's a perfect spring day. I am sitting here in bed having a cup of coffee anc opening birthday cards. Thank you all for your ecards and birthday wishes. I am still six and a half.
> 
> Today we are going out to lunch with my DD and her family and the other grandparents, so nice that my gks are on half term this week.
> 
> Thank you all for your love, friendship and support over the years. I love you all xxx


That sounds like a lovely way to spend your birthday! Again, I wish you a very happy birthday!!! Love you back!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Jill and I got stuck in Dartford, no trains running at all for a while, tree down on the line at Charlton, another one at Albany Park. Eventually got home on a train to Woolwich, which got stuck for 20 minutes outside Abbey Wood. We then got a bus all the way home!! xx


Wow, that turned into quite an outing! Glad you finally made it home. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just back from a wonderful family lunch....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Corr-ect!!! xxx


Aw that is so sweet!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from a wonderful family lunch....


My Dd was drooling over the lobster! She had lobster on Wednesday when we went to lunch.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Maybe there will be eggs in the morning...
> 
> We've had dreadful wind all day!


Taken on their own, without the previous message, those two lines look quite amusing!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from a wonderful family lunch....


That all looks wonderful and the hooks are fabulous, clever man!! Glad you've had a good day dear! xxxxx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Purple. Behave or have fun, the choice is yours!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It has been a beautiful day, lots of sunshine and warmth - just as it should be on our Purple's special birthday! Happy birthday lovely lady. Thanks for being a very special friend.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from a wonderful family lunch....


Love the look of that lobster. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Love the look of that lobster. xx


Absolutely!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I hope youve had a very happy day purple.

We went food shopping today. We'd be rich if we didmt eat. Im piling the weight on... little bird came home by herself at 5 10ish. The nights are getting shorter.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from a wonderful family lunch....


Yum!!! And what a wonderful gift! xxxooo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> *HAPPY VERY SPECIAL 70TH BIRTHDAY, MRS P!! XXXXXXXX*


Don't cha know 70 is the new 50!!!!! ???? ???????????????????????????? ????


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

grandma susan said:


> I hope youve had a very happy day purple.
> 
> We went food shopping today. We'd be rich if we didmt eat. Im piling the weight on... little bird came home by herself at 5 10ish. The nights are getting shorter.


At this time of our lives food is one of life's pleasures... don't feel guilty! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

LondonChris said:


> Enjoy whatever you knit! I'm finally using some alpaca yarn I bought ages ago. Searched for pattern for ages. Idoing a sleeve & have to increase to 96 stitches which sounds far too many as the yarn is Aran weight


I bet it's so nice and soft Chris! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> Beautiful.
> My snow is gone now until the weekend. No flowers here except in pots.


Ours is back, about an inch so far... I'm staying in the house and pretending it's not there. :sm16:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from a wonderful family lunch....


I want your presents and your birthday lunch Mrs. P...good thing I wasn't in the room!!! ????


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

lifeline said:


> Are you referring to my vineyard scarf? Those are the blocking wires which have shown up an interesting colour. But glad you like it


I was, it didn't look like a wire! I sure like this pattern, is Mosaic knitting a technique for carrying 2 colours? Has anyone done this type of knitting? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/laurelie


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Islander said:


> I was, it didn't look like a wire! I sure like this pattern, is Mosaic knitting a technique for carrying 2 colours? Has anyone done this type of knitting? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/laurelie


I like to do mosaic knitting. It is so easy to make a design. No worrying about floats. You knit with one yarn and slip stitches. Then you knit with the other color. The slipped stitches are of the opposite color and make the design.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I hope youve had a very happy day purple.
> 
> We went food shopping today. We'd be rich if we didmt eat. Im piling the weight on... little bird came home by herself at 5 10ish. The nights are getting shorter.


We would be too shopping is just getting ridiculous and now I have to loose weight because I have been told I have fatty liver disease.....so no hepatitis and the doctors words the girls are good! :sm06:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> I was, it didn't look like a wire! I sure like this pattern, is Mosaic knitting a technique for carrying 2 colours? Has anyone done this type of knitting? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/laurelie


I did that last year as part of a Knit Along on Ravelry and it really wasn't very hard to do.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Happy birthday again you wonderful amazing talented beautiful lady ! 
What a wonderful idea those hooks are awesome. 
The lunch looks amazing too !!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Happy birthday again you wonderful amazing talented beautiful lady !
> What a wonderful idea those hooks are awesome.
> The lunch looks amazing too !!


Thanks Angela, the whole day has been awsome xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from a wonderful family lunch....


A lovely day.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Taken on their own, without the previous message, those two lines look quite amusing!


Here to amuse and entertain :sm23:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Islander said:


> I was, it didn't look like a wire! I sure like this pattern, is Mosaic knitting a technique for carrying 2 colours? Has anyone done this type of knitting? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/laurelie


I'm looking at having a go at mosaic knitting. It doesn't look as complicated as knitting with two colours in a row. I think Jinx has put a good explanation too


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I bought this for Michael today how many people want to bet it scares me to death every time I get in the car especially at night!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a wet and windy Wales, the sunshine didn't last long. Not a lot planned for today as we are off to Manchester tomorrow, I still don't seem to have caught up with my sleep yet although had another 9 hours last night. Hope you all have a good day, see you later. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> I was, it didn't look like a wire! I sure like this pattern, is Mosaic knitting a technique for carrying 2 colours? Has anyone done this type of knitting? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/laurelie


Wow, that's a real show-stopper, Trish, I love it!! Not sure about the mosaic technique but it would have to look good from both sides so maybe double knitting? I haven't done that, just intarsia so far!xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I like to do mosaic knitting. It is so easy to make a design. No worrying about floats. You knit with one yarn and slip stitches. Then you knit with the other color. The slipped stitches are of the opposite color and make the design.


It's on my 'to learn' list!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We would be too shopping is just getting ridiculous and now I have to loose weight because I have been told I have fatty liver disease.....so no hepatitis and the doctors words the girls are good! :sm06:


Good to hear the girls are fine and no hepatitis but sorry to hear the other news! I know you can do it though and I know Linky will be supporting you and advising, good luck dear!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I bought this for Michael today how many people want to bet it scares me to death every time I get in the car especially at night!


It is pretty scary, you may have to throw a blanket over it when Michael isn't in it!! I bet he loves it though!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Wales, the sunshine didn't last long. Not a lot planned for today as we are off to Manchester tomorrow, I still don't seem to have caught up with my sleep yet although had another 9 hours last night. Hope you all have a good day, see you later. xx


It's probably a different sort of sleep to what you have been used to for the last few weeks, just give in to it!! Will be thinking of you tomorrow, both on the journey and for the being there!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Went out last evening to a reunion of the girls I used to work with at Specsavers, an optician store. Sadly only seven of us turned up out of 28 that were invited but they were all ladies I wanted to see. Had a good evening and have agreed we will do it again in the summer!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Have just finished this for the preemie baby, haven't heard how he's getting on. They are all baby blue but look white! Going to the post office to send them on when it stops raining! Couldn't get then to show right way up, sorry!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls, its very windy here today. Ive got nothing planned.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I bought this for Michael today how many people want to bet it scares me to death every time I get in the car especially at night!


Cool, but definitely scarey. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wow, that's a real show-stopper, Trish, I love it!! Not sure about the mosaic technique but it would have to look good from both sides so maybe double knitting? I haven't done that, just intarsia so far!xx


I haven't tackled much knitting with more than one colour at a time.x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's on my 'to learn' list!


When you've learnt you can teach me. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good to hear the girls are fine and no hepatitis but sorry to hear the other news! I know you can do it though and I know Linky will be supporting you and advising, good luck dear!! xxx


What she said. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have just finished this for the preemie baby, haven't heard how he's getting on. They are all baby blue but look white! Going to the post office to send them on when it stops raining! Couldn't get then to show right way up, sorry!!


They are very sweet. xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> What are you knitting hun? xx


I'm making a jacket for myself, makes a change from twiddlemuffs, just given in 12 of those! Also 12 little chicks made for the cafe, my needles are 'smoking!'


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from a wonderful family lunch....


That all looks very yummy! The crochet hooks look amazing. So pleased you had a good birthday.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and windy Surrey. I didn't wake up until 10.45, with all the excitement yesterday I wascompletely worn out, but it was such fun.

Not much planned today although Mr P wants to gt some sort of sound system for the tv (not that he is going deaf!!!) to enhance the sound. If it keeps him happy that's fine with me.

Have been using my lovely new crochet hooks yesterday evening, they sit so nicely in the hand and are a joy to work with.

Happy week end everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barny sending you lots of love and hugs for tomorrow and Monday. xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Islander said:


> I was, it didn't look like a wire! I sure like this pattern, is Mosaic knitting a technique for carrying 2 colours? Has anyone done this type of knitting? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/laurelie


I got that sent to me too Trish, it looks great. I looked up mosaic knitting on the internet & it looks quite easy, but not sure about a scarf, I might try the mitts that go with this scarf first. Have you made any of this designer's patterns?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jinx said:


> I like to do mosaic knitting. It is so easy to make a design. No worrying about floats. You knit with one yarn and slip stitches. Then you knit with the other color. The slipped stitches are of the opposite color and make the design.


Thanks Jinx, I'm gong to have at go at this.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> I bought this for Michael today how many people want to bet it scares me to death every time I get in the car especially at night!


My boys would love that, I'm sure it would freak me out though. Good luck


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning from a grey London. Football is on today so we have to stay in or move the car, I think we will be moving it. I bought myself a new wheelchair the other day, have finally admitted I need one sometimes. I want to get out & try it now.
Hope you all have a good day. Hugs to you all x


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Went out last evening to a reunion of the girls I used to work with at Specsavers, an optician store. Sadly only seven of us turned up out of 28 that were invited but they were all ladies I wanted to see. Had a good evening and have agreed we will do it again in the summer!!


Seven is a nice size group for visiting and chatting. Glad you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have just finished this for the preemie baby, haven't heard how he's getting on. They are all baby blue but look white! Going to the post office to send them on when it stops raining! Couldn't get then to show right way up, sorry!!


Nice work. I believe they will truly appreciate your thoughtfulness.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I haven't tackled much knitting with more than one colour at a time.x


Now is the time to try. Mosaic is definitely the easiest two color knitting. If I can do it, anyone can.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and windy Surrey. I didn't wake up until 10.45, with all the excitement yesterday I wascompletely worn out, but it was such fun.
> 
> Not much planned today although Mr P wants to gt some sort of sound system for the tv (not that he is going deaf!!!) to enhance the sound. If it keeps him happy that's fine with me.
> 
> ...


The older you get the more sleep you need. :sm23: I was wondering how the hooks worked. Glad they work as great as they look.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thanks Jinx, I'm gong to have at go at this.


I know you can do it. Any hangups just give a shout out. :sm01:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jinx said:


> I know you can do it. Any hangups just give a shout out. :sm01:


Thank you, I'll do that! I ve just bought a pattern need to find some yarn now!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and windy Surrey. I didn't wake up until 10.45, with all the excitement yesterday I wascompletely worn out, but it was such fun.
> 
> Not much planned today although Mr P wants to gt some sort of sound system for the tv (not that he is going deaf!!!) to enhance the sound. If it keeps him happy that's fine with me.
> 
> ...


So glad your new hooks worked, it would have been a terrible shame if they merely _looked_ good!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning from a grey London. Football is on today so we have to stay in or move the car, I think we will be moving it. I bought myself a new wheelchair the other day, have finally admitted I need one sometimes. I want to get out & try it now.
> Hope you all have a good day. Hugs to you all x


Is it motorized? There would be no stopping you then!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Nice work. I believe they will truly appreciate your thoughtfulness.


Thank you, I hope so! I've had enough of 'baby blue' now!! x


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm looking at having a go at mosaic knitting. It doesn't look as complicated as knitting with two colours in a row. I think Jinx has put a good explanation too


That's great. It seems a bit intimidating until you begin to do it and then it's pretty easy to get into the flow of it. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good to hear the girls are fine and no hepatitis but sorry to hear the other news! I know you can do it though and I know Linky will be supporting you and advising, good luck dear!! xxx


Ditto from me on all this, Lisa. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's probably a different sort of sleep to what you have been used to for the last few weeks, just give in to it!! Will be thinking of you tomorrow, both on the journey and for the being there!! xxx


Me, too, Barny! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Went out last evening to a reunion of the girls I used to work with at Specsavers, an optician store. Sadly only seven of us turned up out of 28 that were invited but they were all ladies I wanted to see. Had a good evening and have agreed we will do it again in the summer!!


That sounds like fun. Too bad more didn't show up, but at least you got to see the ones you wanted to. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have just finished this for the preemie baby, haven't heard how he's getting on. They are all baby blue but look white! Going to the post office to send them on when it stops raining! Couldn't get then to show right way up, sorry!!


They look great. I hope the little guy is doing well. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning, lovely ladies. It's a chilly 32F this morning, but clear so will have a great walk. Have a lot of house straightening and cleaning to do this weekend as the appraiser is coming (sent by the Transit people to begin the process of them purchasing our property). Not like we don't have enough going on already, but while Mr. Ric and I were our way home from getting a bite to eat yesterday the seal on one of the back brakes on our car decided to go out. So now he has to drop everything and fix that! If it's not one thing, it's another. We can't figure out why all this crazy, weird stuff keeps happening to us.

I hope you all are having a lovely day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello from a dull dreary place. No plans today, waiting for a phone call so just seeing how it goes. Have a good day all.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:39 am EST and 0'C (32'f). It was over 10'C (50'F) all weekend and yesterday, which was Family Day. People were walking around without winter coats and wearing shorts. (OK, I think the shorts may have been a little extreme, but it was nice to ditch the winter coat and just wear a light jacket)
> 
> Mum and I started Family Day by going to her favourite breakfast place. We had lovely omelettes and home fries. Then last evening, my BIL treated us to an italian dinner at a restaurant in Bowmanville. Their house is finished renovations and they are starting to stage it for sale. They've started looking for a new home and are shocked at the housing prices right now. Housing prices have doubled just to the west of me, which is the area where they are looking. They are trying to find a house closer to where my sister works, but it doesn't look like they will be able to afford moving closer to Toronto, even it their house is worth more too now.
> 
> On the knitting front, I got my Ice Fairy Wing http://www.ravelry.com/projects/nitz8catz/silverwing finished, and my tribute to the "ice fairy" seemed to have worked as DD and I will finally be able to go to Knit Night tonight.


That is beautiful Nitzi, and a good way to share things also. I think I might have to begin using Ravelry properly!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> They look great. I hope the little guy is doing well. xxxooo


As far as I know he is doing fine but am popping over to Sam's shortly so look out for an update later! It is world book day on Thursday and Sam is going as Miss Peregrine from Miss Peregrine's School for Peculiar Children!! This apparently involves her having a pocket watch and a smoking pipe, both of which I have managed to procure and I shall be delivering them this afternoon!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning, lovely ladies. It's a chilly 32F this morning, but clear so will have a great walk. Have a lot of house straightening and cleaning to do this weekend as the appraiser is coming (sent by the Transit people to begin the process of them purchasing our property). Not like we don't have enough going on already, but while Mr. Ric and I were our way home from getting a bite to eat yesterday the seal on one of the back brakes on our car decided to go out. So now he has to drop everything and fix that! If it's not one thing, it's another. We can't figure out why all this crazy, weird stuff keeps happening to us.
> 
> I hope you all are having a lovely day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


I'm am positive that all this stuff means that something wonderful is just around the corner for you!! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Now is the time to try. Mosaic is definitely the easiest two color knitting. If I can do it, anyone can.


June has just sent me the pattern from Chris, so I might arrive on your doorstep anytime now!! xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> He surprised me. The shirt needed ironing badly. I was going to search out my iron. He said not to bother, the hotel will have an iron and he irons the shirts the day he wears them because they only get crushed in his duffle bag. I was amazed he knew how to iron.


Anyone in any of the armed forces know how to iron; they are all taught how to look after themselves, and are responsible for the cleanliness, and neatness, of their sleeping area, their clothing (including uniforms and civvy clothing)! That is what happens in the Aussie Armed Forces anyway. When my brother was in the Airforce, many years ago, he had to keep his personal area (or room) clean, his bed made and his personal items very neat (including inside of any cupboards). When he was discharged, due to medical issues and disabilities, he was able to keep all of the skills he learnt, and they are still very useful to him; even though he needs outside assistance now.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We would be too shopping is just getting ridiculous and now I have to loose weight because I have been told I have fatty liver disease.....so no hepatitis and the doctors words the girls are good! :sm06:


No hepatitis is good. Losing weight is good, but not easy.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I bought this for Michael today how many people want to bet it scares me to death every time I get in the car especially at night!


As long as it doesn't frighten him!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Went out last evening to a reunion of the girls I used to work with at Specsavers, an optician store. Sadly only seven of us turned up out of 28 that were invited but they were all ladies I wanted to see. Had a good evening and have agreed we will do it again in the summer!!


Remember the Old Brooklands saying Small crowds but the right crowds.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I haven't tackled much knitting with more than one colour at a time.x


Many years ago I did it all. My brother designed a St George and the dragon, with 12 different colours on one row. He wanted it on a Jumper, which I knitted. I don't think he ever wore it.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Many years ago I did it all. My brother designed a St George and the dragon, with 12 different colours on one row. He wanted it on a Jumper, which I knitted. I don't think he ever wore it.


After all that work I would have throttled him with it for not wearing it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

martina said:


> After all that work I would have throttled him with it for not wearing it.


But I enjoyed the challenge.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> June has just sent me the pattern from Chris, so I might arrive on your doorstep anytime now!! xx


Come on over. You know for sure I will be home if it is dark outside.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> June has just sent me the pattern from Chris, so I might arrive on your doorstep anytime now!! xx


What is the name of the pattern/link.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> What is the name of the pattern/link.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/laurelie


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm am positive that all this stuff means that something wonderful is just around the corner for you!! xxxxx


We can only hope!!! xxxooo :sm02:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Weve been out and had a cup of tea at the garden centre. Spring is definitely coming. I saw a woman I used to work with and thought she looked old!!! (I look so young (NOT)). I waited til she went up to the counter to e served and made a hasty retreat.....We never saw eye to eye when she worked with me. 

little bird hasnt come home yet. its 4.40pm.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It is pretty scary, you may have to throw a blanket over it when Michael isn't in it!! I bet he loves it though!! xx


Yes he does, I know I am going to jump every time I see it!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have just finished this for the preemie baby, haven't heard how he's getting on. They are all baby blue but look white! Going to the post office to send them on when it stops raining! Couldn't get then to show right way up, sorry!!


Those are so cute!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Weve been out and had a cup of tea at the garden centre. Spring is definitely coming. I saw a woman I used to work with and thought she looked old!!! (I look so young (NOT)). I waited til she went up to the counter to e served and made a hasty retreat.....We never saw eye to eye when she worked with me.
> 
> little bird hasnt come home yet. its 4.40pm.


We had 77F yesterday, today it is 36F and snowing :sm06:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Today is my niece's birthday she is 28 wow where has the time gone!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Little bird came home at 5.05. her friend came after her but he went straight away. Shes been stretching her wings a lot tonight. shes just a ball of fluff.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/laurelie


I like the look of that and I see it has written instructions as well as a chart. Please if there's a copy going round could I have one? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Little bird came home at 5.05. her friend came after her but he went straight away. Shes been stretching her wings a lot tonight. shes just a ball of fluff.


Perhaps he's waiting until there's some furniture in there, at least a cosy bed. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I like the look of that and I see it has written instructions as well as a chart. Please if there's a copy going round could I have one? xxxx


No, that would be against copyright regulations! :sm12: :sm16: :sm17: xxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No, that would be against copyright regulations! :sm12: :sm16: :sm17: xxxxx


It is okay to share part of the pattern just not the entire thing. Is there a chart for the mosaic. :sm16:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> It is okay to share part of the pattern just not the entire thing. Is there a chart for the mosaic. :sm16:


Check your pms! xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Is it motorized? There would be no stopping you then!! xxx


No but I can push myself around in it, so I can't be abondoned like I was at the garden center by my SIL, probably on purpose! It's also red, the boys love it!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> No but I can push myself around in it, so I can't be abondoned like I was at the garden center by my SIL, probably on purpose! It's also red, the boys love it!


Ooh, very racy! That'll be good that you can get yourself around if you need to, give you back some independence, good for you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Thought the sight of my gorgeous Kiwi grandson might put a smile on your faces! It was captioned "Look Mum, crawling, standing up and climbing all in one week!!"


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thought the sight of my gorgeous Kiwi grandson might put a smile on your faces! It was captioned "Look Mum, crawling, standing up and climbing all in one week!!"


He is adorable!!!! What a cute pictue and enough to put a flutter in your heart seeing him at the top of a door. :sm02: xxxoo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thought the sight of my gorgeous Kiwi grandson might put a smile on your faces! It was captioned "Look Mum, crawling, standing up and climbing all in one week!!"


Gorgeous, he looks so like Charlotte x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just got this photo from France..


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Thought the sight of my gorgeous Kiwi grandson might put a smile on your faces! It was captioned "Look Mum, crawling, standing up and climbing all in one week!!"


He's a tall lad isn't he? xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Just got this photo from France..


It looks as though it's 'let's take a photo of the grands day'. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It looks as though it's 'let's take a photo of the grands day'. xx


Especially the overseas ones x


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Especially the overseas ones x


They're probably having better weather than us to get out and take photos. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just got this photo from France..


It's a great photo. They are growing so fast. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Thought the sight of my gorgeous Kiwi grandson might put a smile on your faces! It was captioned "Look Mum, crawling, standing up and climbing all in one week!!"


He's so cute! Gorgeous photo of a gorgeous boy! Bet you can't wait to get your hands on him?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning, lovely ladies. It's a chilly 32F this morning, but clear so will have a great walk. Have a lot of house straightening and cleaning to do this weekend as the appraiser is coming (sent by the Transit people to begin the process of them purchasing our property). Not like we don't have enough going on already, but while Mr. Ric and I were our way home from getting a bite to eat yesterday the seal on one of the back brakes on our car decided to go out. So now he has to drop everything and fix that! If it's not one thing, it's another. We can't figure out why all this crazy, weird stuff keeps happening to us.
> 
> I hope you all are having a lovely day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


I am sorry you are going through all this, hope it's not too long before it's all sorted out & you are settled in a wonderful new home.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> June has just sent me the pattern from Chris, so I might arrive on your doorstep anytime now!! xx


You will all end up in prison with me, we'll do a KAL!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> As far as I know he is doing fine but am popping over to Sam's shortly so look out for an update later! It is world book day on Thursday and Sam is going as Miss Peregrine from Miss Peregrine's School for Peculiar Children!! This apparently involves her having a pocket watch and a smoking pipe, both of which I have managed to procure and I shall be delivering them this afternoon!! xxx


We have been sorting out costumes for Oscar, he's going as a dinosaur/pirate, his favourite book. Tomorrow he is going to an 1980s kids disco, him & his mum have their leg warmers ready.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Shhhhh do t tell everyone!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Just got this photo from France..


They are so cute, great picture.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Little bird came home at 5.05. her friend came after her but he went straight away. Shes been stretching her wings a lot tonight. shes just a ball of fluff.


It must be love, love, ❤ love ❤


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Check your pms! xx


 :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: I do not see anything. :sm13:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thought the sight of my gorgeous Kiwi grandson might put a smile on your faces! It was captioned "Look Mum, crawling, standing up and climbing all in one week!!"


Sweet happy looking fellow.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just got this photo from France..


Lovely children having fun outdoors in the mild weather. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I am sorry you are going through all this, hope it's not too long before it's all sorted out & you are settled in a wonderful new home.


Thank you, Chris. It will be several months before it's all final, but we'll cope. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You will all end up in prison with me, we'll do a KAL!


That would be fun!!!! :sm02:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That would be fun!!!! :sm02:


That would be the only way I would want to be in prison......not that I particularly want to be in prison...... :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That would be the only way I would want to be in prison......not that I particularly want to be in prison...... :sm16:


Ditto!! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

lifeline said:


> You are welcome, did you see my crocuses the other day?


Missed them but I will go back to find them. Crocus are a flower of hope. When I feel like winter won't end crocus says "hang in there ...I know winter will end."we had a windy rainstorm and it blew our mailbox over. Son will try to fix it but I think the post is rotten and ground still frozen. Might rig one on a metal post and tape it to the newspaper box til the ground thaws. I'm trying to keep my cough from wrecking my heart. It's been best evening yet.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Islander said:


> I saw a low bed full of huge culverts go through today... I'd say they have a big problem! It get's worse though because all that mud comes out here....then dust. I have my puffer's ready!


I'm not sure what a puffer is. My friend has a driveway a mile long. He just built his home and now the gravel road he laid has gotten soggy. I suggested putting wood over the mud but he says the road is too long. Have you any ideas on this delema?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Islander said:


> Hugs for you Polly, you'll probably be tired for a few days... rest up and know you are in good hands! Can you try some honey and lemon for the cough or maybe the dreaded Buckley's concoction... xoxo


Cough much better but usually bad once I try to sleep. What is Buckley's concoction? Doctor won't let me use over the counter meds due to them affecting my heart rate. I feel like a bomb waiting to go off. I hope time will give me less anxiety.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Many years ago I did it all. My brother designed a St George and the dragon, with 12 different colours on one row. He wanted it on a Jumper, which I knitted. I don't think he ever wore it.





martina said:


> After all that work I would have throttled him with it for not wearing it.


I think I would have done that also, Martina! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> But I enjoyed the challenge.


The challenges are great, but I still would have been a bit upset that he didn't wear it! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/laurelie


That is very nice, but I don't think I will make one ...... I don't know what I will make, when I have finished the kids jumpers. ???????? I am thinking of beginning some more toys, I haven't made any of them for a long time!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm not sure what a puffer is. My friend has a driveway a mile long. He just built his home and now the gravel road he laid has gotten soggy. I suggested putting wood over the mud but he says the road is too long. Have you any ideas on this delema?


I think she means an inhaler?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ...and from me dear, you hang in there!! Mrs P and I both have our 49th this year, big one next year but it will pass unnoticed in this house! :sm16: :sm22: :sm14: xxxxx


At the end of this year, DH and I will be celebrating our 29th aniversary ....... hahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Yes, it is Alpaca, Silk and Linen blend from Gobstopper yarn. She's one of the people that comes to Knit Night regularly.


Wow you are fortunate to have a yarn spinner in your group, makes it easy to order, and buy more yarn.????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> DH and I went out for lunch and ended up joining the National Trust.looking forward to using it as the weather warms up.


Beautiful photos


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'd like a trip like that, just go with the flow, no particular plans, just a direction.


It is easy to do here, partly because of our small population in a large country. We can almost always book our accommodation, just before we stop for the night. Really the only time we run into problems, is when there are severely adverse weather conditions; like Cyclones, extreme heat or extreme flooding - when great expanses of my country, is inaccessible because of the conditions. People have died, simply because they travelled in the regions which were affected by the adverse conditions, and didn't have the skills, knowledge or supplies, to be able to keep themselves alive and safe, until help arrived!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good luck with that, and I hope your coolness continues.
> I don't hang clothing out anymore. Too many bird mishaps. I hang mine in the basement beside the furnace and most things are dry in a couple of hours.


We have many birds around, but they don't seem to fly over my washing, unless it had been far too hot to be outside, then they probably thought it was there for them to aim at; but it is a very rare happening though! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Safe travels.


Thank you. xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my lantern granny squares. ..


That already looks beautiful;; it will be phenomenal when you have finished the item, regardless of what it wants to be when it is fully grown! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> My you have all been busy chatting this morning. Think I have caught up now and probably forgotten half of what I read.
> Love that shape Purple, almost makes me wish I could crochet. Would love to come with you Judi I love WA. I'm sure there's more I wanted to comment on but brain isn't at all with it yet.
> At long last we are home to the terrific wind with rain and hail. We slept 12 hours last night had breakfast, did a bit of shopping and arrive home about 12.30. Our new shower-room looks nice and tidy and has now got some heat in there. Have come home to about 2 inches of dust everywhere where the workmen have been but it can wait until I have more energy. Most things have been put away and all the post dealt with. Off to Manchester on Sunday for my pre-op on Monday then into hospital on the 15th March. This was all supposed to happen last year but thanks to DH's stroke have had to wait until now. Well off I go to catch up with the rest of my e-mails, I expect we will be in bed early again tonight, still don't feel as though I've caught up on my sleep. Back later. xx


I am really looking forward to this trip for 2 reasons; 1- we haven't really had any kind of holiday together for a bout 5, or 6 years when we took a trip along The Great Ocean Road, in Victoria; and we were supposed to be away for a fortnight, but we had seen all that we wanted to see, and we were missing our very young grandchildren ........ so we were only away for a week; and 2) the last time we went across to the West, we got married in October 1988, and we waited til dh had his work break for a fortnight over Christmas, and went over there with my 2 girls with us, and had a few days to ourselves, and my girls stayed with their Aunty ..... while we had a honeymoon of about 3 days. So this will be the first time, in a very long time, and we don't HAVE to have a set time to get home by, but I don't think we will extend the trip because we are putting our fur babies in boarding kennels for the time we are away, and I am hoping that they are quite relaxed while they are there, and don't fret too much! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What is the herbal tea that you are finding so helpful? I was on HRT for 5 years until they decided I'd had enough, I really missed it!! xxx


It is called "Women's Balance", and it stopped my "Rainforest" symptoms quite quickly, and the bonus is that it also tastes quite nice also!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello...... This is Jynx with a "Y", better known as Dreamweaver. I know you all thought I fell off the earth... just off the computer AGAIN. I think my issue is finally resolved.... I had to ask for my password on here, it has been so long, and then I couldn't find you all. 

FIRST, my true and sincere apologies for not keeping in touch. It was just so wonderful to see some of you when we were in London. Wish it could have been much longer.... and thank you all for making the effort to meet up. 

You know that old saying, "If you want to give God a good laugh, make plans"... That is kind of what has happened around here I'll try to give you a brief rundown on what has happened since November and then just not mention bad stuff again and try to get back in the flow of things. I won't even TRY to atch up, but can alrady see I need to call Jeanette and find out about Pam's move and a few other big issues. 

OK... Here goes.

As we were flying home from London, we kept getting odd Facebook messages from some theater friends. There is a fairly prominent family here in Dallas that are good friends with my girls and their families. My SIL worked for the man, a lawyer, at one time and acted for his wife who owns a theater company here in Dallas. I had taught their 16 yr. old to knit one Christmas Eve at a family gathering and the kids used to spend overnights. Well, Grace committed suicide, age 16, by gun. Some of you know that my darling GD, Livey, lost her boyfriend to suicide this past Aug. running from her home after they had broken up and jumping off a highway bridge. My DD and SIL went to the wake and funeral but did not tell Livey. (Something I was not too thrilled about.) Within days, the father, Brian, also died. The family says he couldn't stand the loss..... and it was a broken heart and that is surely true but it came in the form of a drug overdose in his car parked in front of his office. He was so well known and did so many commercials etc. It was all over the news and I called SIL immediately and told him to FIND Livey and TELL her before she saw it on the news. They did.... and another round of funerals. (Although I did not know the girl, another young 16 distant relative of SIL also lost her life that week to a boyfriend killing her.) So much tragedy. So many young lost too soon. It was devestating.

We had just had such a wonderful family trip, kind of a healing time and then this horrific blow. Needless to say, it was really hard to come up with the energy and spirit to do all the holiday things but I thought it was extremely important. After all, Christmas is going to come whether you are ready or not and we really NEEDED Christmas. It was hard to cram all the decorating and shopping in to such a short time and with such heavy hearts, but we did...... It was extra difficult because Gerry's classic car was supposed to be repaired while we were in Europe.... but NO...... I had to order a new engine and we were down to sharing the car for almost 2 months...... Not fun. I also tried to spend a little extra "girl" time with Livey to kind of gauge how she was really doing. Rachel also came home from Ireland the 21st. After the holidays, she had to be relocated to Austin... Volleyball tournaments started and we have been traveling most week-ends. 

My computer has been in the store more than at home and I finally took it to an outside source and HE fixed it, I hope for good. Should have been back on in January but we just all kind of collapsed and needed some time to heal, regroup and try to get back to normal. 

Had my annual mammogrfam, bone density and CT scan on the 31st and still making the rounds to the various doctors that have to review that. One says I'm good to go, another has me on Prednisone for hacking cough and wheezing and I see the surgeon Monday to see if I managed to reopen a spot in tummy because there seems to be a little pocket again. I'm afraid he is going to say I lifted too many suitcases on trip! As long as there is no infection, I can handle a little discomfort... I just want to be done with the white coats for another year and not have to keep dealing with insurance overcharges and such.

Oh, forgot to mention that Feb. was Gerry's birthday, our anniversary, Valentine's and, on the 15th, daughter Jessica's 50th birthday. WHEW!!! We are about celebrated out. 
, a
Just to add to the excitement, we were at a VB tournament very close to the house about 3 weeks ago. Gerry had taken a Tramadol(pain/ because we knew we would be standing a lot. Well.... he hadn't eaten, went to get a candy bar and only made it to the bench near wall. He sent a player over to get Mark and me. Fortunately, Livey's best friend's Dad is a doctor and he came too. Gerry had a siezure! (Apparently a side effect of that drug that he doesn't take every day like he is supposed to) He was coming around and I made them cancel the ambulance because I knew they would want to take him to the hospital closest and I won't go there anymore... so we drove him to another hospital.... great service... did not even give them my ins. card... seen by 9 professionals.... several tests... and 5 hours later and $8,000 bill to ins..... we were back home.  I sent the kids home after the first 3 hours to see the rest of the games. (Almost went back to tourny for last game but knew the kids would kill us.....) I want him to go see the arthritis Dr. that prescribed that med. and talk with him but I might as well talk to a wall. He will in his own good time. 

Meanwhile, the weather is 88 one day and cold the next.... It is off season at the nursery so he is home a lot and under foot. I can't/won't get a darned thing done when he is playing in garage, etc. (He is currently making a very complicated oriental tea table as a gift for Jess.)

We have two close friends who are extremely ill. One lives alone... not that it matters anymore. We did contact his daughter in NY and she is here now. I know he is terminal and will never leave the hospital... It is a matter of weeks, but we are trying to be there for all as often as possible. Gerry says we have to start hanging out with younger people........ I think we will start fibbing about OUR age.... (He took a silly test. He just turned 74, but the test says his body is 77. Needless to say, I am wanting us to get moving a little more and I, for one, am going to drop a few pounds!)

In looking at the pictures from our trip, I decided that there really was no reason to work that hard to grow hair out and look that bad so I have just cut it ALL off.... It is so short, I won't need another cut for 6 months. It isn't really an improvement looks wise but it sure is easy.....

So the tail ends. I have been making excuses, waiting for all to be good and organized and all that before getting back on here. LIFE LESSON LEARNED. That is NEVER going to happen so here I am, back again, warts and all. Time to just jump in and get wet. I am going to try and catch up on all the PM's that people left and try to figure out this site again. It has changed so much since I was on 2+ years ago. Can't wait to catch up and hear all the wonderful things going on with all of you. I know I will be seeing a couple of you in person.... and the rest are always are in my heart. Have missed this soft, safe haven of wacky, wonderful women.

Last tale.... Got a butt all from brother and there was so much noise and confusion, I called him back. This was just after Christmas. You all know that G and I NEVER left mom alone, even for a week-end. Well, brother and wife went to Atlanta for the holidays, leaving mom with no family and not letting any of us know about it as far as I know. It was her first Christmas in new place. He got a call from cleaning lady.... a pipe broke in utility room and flooded main floor of house.... wood, carpet, etc. That means he rushed home to deal with that and that means that he was there to get the call that mom had fallen getting up from dining room table and needed to go to hospital to be checked out. They were staying in hotel..... Haven't talked to him since. Sure all is well... Just sayin'..... Karma is a B***. (I know, I know... I am being nasty... but sort of feel he got what he deserved.) It is almost three in the morning and I best get some sleep and the electric blanket is calling my name. I'm cat sitting for neighbors and Jess is coming over to pick up some late birthday presents that just came in mail. Need to get up early and clear a path. 

I have missed you all. Hope to get filled in and up to speed quickly, but I am going to limit computer time to make room for a little work around here...... Take care.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I would to I have never been away for 7 days straight much less 3 weeks I wouldn't know how to act!


I have once, but that was for a work placement, in association with my studies. ????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am really looking forward to this trip for 2 reasons; 1- we haven't really had any kind of holiday together for a bout 5, or 6 years when we took a trip along The Great Ocean Road, in Victoria; and we were supposed to be away for a fortnight, but we had seen all that we wanted to see, and we were missing our very young grandchildren ........ so we were only away for a week; and 2) the last time we went across to the West, we got married in October 1988, and we waited til dh had his work break for a fortnight over Christmas, and went over there with my 2 girls with us, and had a few days to ourselves, and my girls stayed with their Aunty ..... while we had a honeymoon of about 3 days. So this will be the first time, in a very long time, and we don't HAVE to have a set time to get home by, but I don't think we will extend the trip because we are putting our fur babies in boarding kennels for the time we are away, and I am hoping that they are quite relaxed while they are there, and don't fret too much! ????????????


DARN.... I've lost the knack of replying.... but so excited to see you are going to have a well earned adventure. Would love to do some more traveling and we have the time.... I think Rachel (GD) will be making a trip to your area. It turns out that she made really good friends among the Australians while she was in Dublin and is anxious to visit. I know Jessica (DD) loved her trip there when she was doing some training for her employer.

Can't wait to see pictures and hear all about it.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hello...... This is Jynx with a "Y", better known as Dreamweaver. I know you all thought I fell off the earth... just off the computer AGAIN. I think my issue is finally resolved.... I had to ask for my password on here, it has been so long, and then I couldn't find you all.
> 
> FIRST, my true and sincere apologies for not keeping in touch. It was just so wonderful to see some of you when we were in London. Wish it could have been much longer.... and thank you all for making the effort to meet up.
> 
> ...


Hello Jynx, welcolm back! It is so good to see you here again. A lot has happened, but that is life; is it not? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DARN.... I've lost the knack of replying.... but so excited to see you are going to have a well earned adventure. Would love to do some more traveling and we have the time.... I think Rachel (GD) will be making a trip to your area. It turns out that she made really good friends among the Australians while she was in Dublin and is anxious to visit. I know Jessica (DD) loved her trip there when she was doing some training for her employer.
> 
> Can't wait to see pictures and hear all about it.


If she visits my area, it would be great to see her (as long as she doesn't judge my house????????). I think the majority of people visiting Australia, go to the Eastern states, or the capital cities; so I will leave the invitation for the unlikely chance that some of her friends, from Irish classes, might have come from S.A. The same goes for your daughter also. No stress though! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a damp dull Wales, been busy getting a meal done for when we come home tomorrow and there's enough to freeze another meal. Don't ask, June. Off to Manchester after lunch so might not be able to get on again until tomorrow evening as I think you have to pay for wifi where we're staying. I'm too tight to do that. I could really do without more travelling at the moment but that's life. Will probably call in before we go, have a peaceful Sunday. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

OK, I have answered some posts, and posted some things, and I am now going to close out, so that I can do some knitting, and perhaps finish the twin's jumpers, before we leave for our trip.

To those who have had birthdays and/or anniversaries that I have missed .... Pam & Purple for the birthdays .... I hope you had a wonderful day, with wonderful people; and anniversary ... Susan - I hope you and Albert had a wonderful day, doing what you enjoyed doing!

To any who have been ill, I hope you begin to feel a whole lot better, very quickly ..... Jolly, this is for you also ... remember to try to relax, and divert your mind with something more pleasant, when you become worried about anything. We are all here for each other, and they are a wonderful help. 

Good night all, I might be back later, if I finish the final sleeve, for the second jumper; I hope everyone has a wonderful day, especially those who are working (or is everyone experiencing Sunday now - I lose track sometimes). I will now close out of the programme, and do a bit more catchup tomorrow! xoxoxo ????????????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Cough much better but usually bad once I try to sleep. What is Buckley's concoction? Doctor won't let me use over the counter meds due to them affecting my heart rate. I feel like a bomb waiting to go off. I hope time will give me less anxiety.


Glad the cough is getting better for you. Hoping you will continue to improve. Keep thinking spring is coming, spring is coming soon.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Im going to have a lazy day today.

Can you remember Ive told you aout our woodpeckers? We have a male and femail. Every morning one of them sits on our roof and bray hell out of our steel cowl. This morning beats all records. It sounds like a pneaumatic drill. I fell back asleep when it had finished 7.10am and dreamed I was throttling it!!! The noise is getting earlier, thank to the lighter mornings. !

little bird id no bother.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thought the sight of my gorgeous Kiwi grandson might put a smile on your faces! It was captioned "Look Mum, crawling, standing up and climbing all in one week!!"


hes lovely londy


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just got this photo from France..


some more lovely photos. they are growing so fast.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp dull Wales, been busy getting a meal done for when we come home tomorrow and there's enough to freeze another meal. Don't ask, June. Off to Manchester after lunch so might not be able to get on again until tomorrow evening as I think you have to pay for wifi where we're staying. I'm too tight to do that. I could really do without more travelling at the moment but that's life. Will probably call in before we go, have a peaceful Sunday. xx


Thinking of you on your travels and for tomorrow. Love and hugs. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Jynx, lovely to see you. You have been through the mill and back. Hope life now settles down to a calmer pace and we see you here more often. Love to Gerry and the family. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a greyish Surrey, but it is getting brighter and who knows the sun may come out. Lots of rain last night and Bentley hardly went out, so last night he wanted to play at 4am. We were not amused!

Have done about 18 lantern squares now and I might have a go at joining some to see what they look like. It is a great stash buster but I think I might have to get a bit more yarn.

Going to have a lazy Sunday as I have a busyish week coming up.

Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hello...... This is Jynx with a "Y", better known as Dreamweaver. I know you all thought I fell off the earth... just off the computer AGAIN. I think my issue is finally resolved.... I had to ask for my password on here, it has been so long, and then I couldn't find you all.
> 
> FIRST, my true and sincere apologies for not keeping in touch. It was just so wonderful to see some of you when we were in London. Wish it could have been much longer.... and thank you all for making the effort to meet up.
> 
> ...


welcome back home to us Jynx...xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Im going to have a lazy day today.
> 
> Can you remember Ive told you aout our woodpeckers? We have a male and femail. Every morning one of them sits on our roof and bray hell out of our steel cowl. This morning beats all records. It sounds like a pneaumatic drill. I fell back asleep when it had finished 7.10am and dreamed I was throttling it!!! The noise is getting earlier, thank to the lighter mornings. !
> 
> little bird id no bother.


Morning. I dream of knitting and you dream of throttling birds. I think hubby would do more than dream about throttling it. Has little bird made any kind of nest in the house?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. I dream of knitting and you dream of throttling birds. I think hubby would do more than dream about throttling it. Has little bird made any kind of nest in the house?


No she hasnt, /im hoping she does though. Id love to follow her progress. I can hold her in labour....!!!!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a greyish Surrey, but it is getting brighter and who knows the sun may come out. Lots of rain last night and Bentley hardly went out, so last night he wanted to play at 4am. We were not amused!
> 
> Have done about 18 lantern squares now and I might have a go at joining some to see what they look like. It is a great stash buster but I think I might have to get a bit more yarn.
> 
> ...


Morning. Keeping Sunday as a day of rest so you have the energy to go full speed ahead for the coming week sounds like a good idea. Waiting to see pictures as the lantern squares become a larger project.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> No she hasnt, /im hoping she does though. Id love to follow her progress. I can hold her in labour....!!!!!


Wouldn't we all be surprised if she is a he?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hello...... This is Jynx with a "Y", better known as Dreamweaver. I know you all thought I fell off the earth... just off the computer AGAIN. I think my issue is finally resolved.... I had to ask for my password on here, it has been so long, and then I couldn't find you all.
> 
> FIRST, my true and sincere apologies for not keeping in touch. It was just so wonderful to see some of you when we were in London. Wish it could have been much longer.... and thank you all for making the effort to meet up.
> 
> ...


Morning. This is Jinx with an i. :sm02: You have always been a great asset to Paradise. I am glad to see you back and I know many other people will be happy to have you here with us.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> He is adorable!!!! What a cute pictue and enough to put a flutter in your heart seeing him at the top of a door. :sm02: xxxoo


I'm assuming that daddy was providing the support but who knows?!! :sm09: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just got this photo from France..


How cute and so grown up now!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> He's a tall lad isn't he? xxxx :sm23:


Not really, it's a very small door, boom tish! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> He's so cute! Gorgeous photo of a gorgeous boy! Bet you can't wait to get your hands on him?


That's right! The grown ups can push off and do their own thing and I'll just cuddle the kids!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You will all end up in prison with me, we'll do a KAL!


Sorry Chris, you caught me out, hope you didn't mind!! :sm12: Actually I am thinking of starting this fairly soon so it would be a really good KAL project!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> We have been sorting out costumes for Oscar, he's going as a dinosaur/pirate, his favourite book. Tomorrow he is going to an 1980s kids disco, him & his mum have their leg warmers ready.


That sounds like great fun! I have been to the BHF charity shop to find a beige or brown tie for Jake who is being Arnold Rimmer from Red Dwarf for book day!! I got one!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: I do not see anything. :sm13:


Sorry that was for Barny, check then NOW!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Missed them but I will go back to find them. Crocus are a flower of hope. When I feel like winter won't end crocus says "hang in there ...I know winter will end."we had a windy rainstorm and it blew our mailbox over. Son will try to fix it but I think the post is rotten and ground still frozen. Might rig one on a metal post and tape it to the newspaper box til the ground thaws. I'm trying to keep my cough from wrecking my heart. It's been best evening yet.


Glad to hear you're getting there by degrees!! I agree with you about the crocuses, they just appear out of nowhere and the first that I see always put a smile on my frozen face!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It is called "Women's Balance", and it stopped my "Rainforest" symptoms quite quickly, and the bonus is that it also tastes quite nice also!


Haven't seen that over here but I will look out for it. Although it is still winter here and we have a window slightly open in the bedroom, I wake up 4 or 5 times in the night to fling the covers off so I cam empathise!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hello...... This is Jynx with a "Y", better known as Dreamweaver. I know you all thought I fell off the earth... just off the computer AGAIN. I think my issue is finally resolved.... I had to ask for my password on here, it has been so long, and then I couldn't find you all.
> 
> FIRST, my true and sincere apologies for not keeping in touch. It was just so wonderful to see some of you when we were in London. Wish it could have been much longer.... and thank you all for making the effort to meet up.
> 
> ...


So good to see you back here Jynx, I can only hope for a more peaceful and stress-free time for you an Gerry!! Drop by when you can, you are one of our originals and we do miss your wit and wisdom!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp dull Wales, been busy getting a meal done for when we come home tomorrow and there's enough to freeze another meal. Don't ask, June. Off to Manchester after lunch so might not be able to get on again until tomorrow evening as I think you have to pay for wifi where we're staying. I'm too tight to do that. I could really do without more travelling at the moment but that's life. Will probably call in before we go, have a peaceful Sunday. xx


We're with you all the way dear! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> OK, I have answered some posts, and posted some things, and I am now going to close out, so that I can do some knitting, and perhaps finish the twin's jumpers, before we leave for our trip.
> 
> To those who have had birthdays and/or anniversaries that I have missed .... Pam & Purple for the birthdays .... I hope you had a wonderful day, with wonderful people; and anniversary ... Susan - I hope you and Albert had a wonderful day, doing what you enjoyed doing!
> 
> ...


Not quite sure when you're leaving for your trip but I hope you have a wonderful safe, happy and stress-free trip and make lots of memories!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> I am really looking forward to this trip for 2 reasons; 1- we haven't really had any kind of holiday together for a bout 5, or 6 years when we took a trip along The Great Ocean Road, in Victoria; and we were supposed to be away for a fortnight, but we had seen all that we wanted to see, and we were missing our very young grandchildren ........ so we were only away for a week; and 2) the last time we went across to the West, we got married in October 1988, and we waited til dh had his work break for a fortnight over Christmas, and went over there with my 2 girls with us, and had a few days to ourselves, and my girls stayed with their Aunty ..... while we had a honeymoon of about 3 days. So this will be the first time, in a very long time, and we don't HAVE to have a set time to get home by, but I don't think we will extend the trip because we are putting our fur babies in boarding kennels for the time we are away, and I am hoping that they are quite relaxed while they are there, and don't fret too much! ????????????


Sounds like you deserve some time on your own. I'm sure all your babies will be fine. We had a 3 week holiday going through England to Scotland, I was secretly dreading all that time just us but we had a wonderful time.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Sorry Chris, you caught me out, hope you didn't mind!! :sm12: Actually I am thinking of starting this fairly soon so it would be a really good KAL project!! xxxx


Let me know & I will start mine. It would be an easy knit at the beginning to take away with me next week. I am going to dive into my stash later or I might HAVE to buy some more yarn!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Let me know & I will start mine. It would be an easy knit at the beginning to take away with me next week. I am going to dive into my stash later or I might HAVE to buy some more yarn!


Is it for 4 ply? I don't have much of that but I fancy it in maybe turquoise and white, although I also like the plum and white. Decision, decisions!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hello...... This is Jynx with a "Y", better known as Dreamweaver. I know you all thought I fell off the earth... just off the computer AGAIN. I think my issue is finally resolved.... I had to ask for my password on here, it has been so long, and then I couldn't find you all.
> 
> FIRST, my true and sincere apologies for not keeping in touch. It was just so wonderful to see some of you when we were in London. Wish it could have been much longer.... and thank you all for making the effort to meet up.
> 
> ...


Hi , it's good to see you on here again, I've missed you. Sounds as though you have had so much to contend with, I hope that life is easier this year. It was great to meet up with you, G, your daughter & beautiful GD. My daughter & I really enjoyed our lunch with you all, plus all in English girls that were there to. Now I have met you your posts are even more enjoyable to read. Please look after yourself. Look forward to hearing from you again soon. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Is it for 4 ply? I don't have much of that but I fancy it in maybe turquoise and white, although I also like the plum and white. Decision, decisions!!!


It says 4 ply. I made one in 4 ply recently, don't think I put it on here, I'll do that. It was in a dark cream & blue, I really like it. I would like to make this one in another blue & a light colour. Who knows what I'm going to find!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello Jynx, welcolm back! It is so good to see you here again. A lot has happened, but that is life; is it not? xoxoxo


And welcome back from me, too, Jynx! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thinking of you on your travels and for tomorrow. Love and hugs. xx


Me, too, Barny. xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Good afternoon ladies. Hope everyone is alright. Jynx it's good to see you, sorry you have had a rough time since your visit to Europe.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That sounds like great fun! I have been to the BHF charity shop to find a beige or brown tie for Jake who is being Arnold Rimmer from Red Dwarf for book day!! I got one!! xx


Result xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> It says 4 ply. I made one in 4 ply recently, don't think I put it on here, I'll do that. It was in a dark cream & blue, I really like it. I would like to make this one in another blue & a light colour. Who knows what I'm going to find!


That does sound like a nice combination Chris, maybe teal or petrol blue? Ooh the possibilities are endless!! xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Is it for 4 ply? I don't have much of that but I fancy it in maybe turquoise and white, although I also like the plum and white. Decision, decisions!!!


We might have to buy some on Thursday xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That does sound like a nice combination Chris, maybe teal or petrol blue? Ooh the possibilities are endless!! xx


Or purple and lilac :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm16: :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

The WI KnitWIts are here tomorrow I'll see if any of them have tried this pattern. x


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Some of you may remember lil bit. The little girl I use to babysit? 

Her mom was kidnapped for sex trafficking! She was dating a new guy and went to new Orleans with him. ..had two shots of tequila and woke up in Texas. She was a cop too. She just recently quit the police force because she was engaged to another officer but they broke up.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Dh's dad is having a heart cath done probably this Tuesday. I'll let y'all know more when they call me.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I haven't caught up but I had to touch base, my friends brother is on his way to get her in Texas so I'm assuming at the moment she is okay.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> Wouldn't we all be surprised if she is a he?


She looks too intelligent for a male :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Some of you may remember lil bit. The little girl I use to babysit?
> 
> Her mom was kidnapped for sex trafficking! She was dating a new guy and went to new Orleans with him. ..had two shots of tequila and woke up in Texas. She was a cop too. She just recently quit the police force because she was engaged to another officer but they broke up.


Ooh, nasty!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Dh's dad is having a heart cath done probably this Tuesday. I'll let y'all know more when they call me.


I hope he gets through it with minimum discomfort and that he will feel the benefit very soon!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I haven't caught up but I had to touch base, my friends brother is on his way to get her in Texas so I'm assuming at the moment she is okay.


Keep us in the loop, poor girl!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> She looks too intelligent for a male :sm23:


Hehehe!!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just got this photo from France..


Beautiful picture. Love how happy children are. Makes us happy seeing their joy. Beautiful children.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Especially the overseas ones x


So where is Bentley? I enjoy his photos too.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I am sorry you are going through all this, hope it's not too long before it's all sorted out & you are settled in a wonderful new home.


It's usually a sequence of trouble here too. Just ride it like a roller coaster i say when I have an optimistic moment. Mom would say "it gets bad it gets better." Sounds like your fellow can fix cars. That is a blessing, here we go to get someone to fix one thing and they add on more. We had to sell our home to the state for a road or they would take it by a law called eminent domain. They tore down a nice neighborhood with a few not sold and they never built the road. Three generations lived in the four block area and close friends near by. All scattered to the winds and a few older people died I feel due to the stress and dislocation. Important to not let it get to you. Shocking my heart sure shocked me???? But I'm hanging in there like you.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> It must be love, love, ❤ love ❤


Who doesn't love a date?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You will get through this Polly, I'm sure of it and don't worry about the coughing, doctor told me to have a good, big cough if I had palpitations because it is likely to settle the rhythm! Sending you comforting hugs dear xxxx


Thank you for the courage you give me. I'm hangling in there. Just worried the cough will throw it out of rhythm. I'm better...able to go out in the car. Son got the grocery and things we needed while I drove the market scooter. They are a blessing. He is too. My friend's brother is named John and there was an obituary for his relative named John which seeing his name jolted me to think it might be him. Wasn't thank goodness. Here is a spooky...my other friend told me she was going to call her friend who she contacts once a year. Last week she had been thinking of her. Last week I read she had died. Isn't that weird. Guess it's best not to wait a year if you care about someone. I hadn't heard from aunt since Christmas so I called and uncle said she had been in hospital 3 days beginning of Jan and two weeks rehab. She doesn't remember it. Made me sad. I think he should have let me know but I guess I should have called him sooner. They never call me. But I call anyway.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ...and from me dear, you hang in there!! Mrs P and I both have our 49th this year, big one next year but it will pass unnoticed in this house! :sm16: :sm22: :sm14: xxxxx


I like what my friend is doing for her birthday. She is hosting her own party but in place of gift for her she asks a food donation for shelter dogs and cats. I'm also bringing her a gift she can serve, save, or feed animals...wine. She does much for the shelter..she is nicer than I am. If I go near a shelter I want one or all of them to go home with me and I think of them forever...I really mean forever. 49 years should be celebrated big time.drop a small hint like" what are we doing on our anniversary. How about______." Hang a banner over the mantle" HAPPY ANNIVERSARY" about a month before. You deserve a celebration.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I went to the over 60's and won.......$11, box of cadbury mini rolls and a pkt of Rington chocolate biscuits......mmmmmmmmmmm. The staff are here today and my window cleaner.


You did quite well! I was saying mmmmm too.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> Glad to hear the cardioversion worked to put your heart in normal rhythm. Meds and caffeine can cause rapid heart rate. Try to think of the positive things. Good heart is in rhythm, you are home, and coughing is the bodies way to keep the yuck broke up and remove it from the body. Rest, hydrate, and think calming soothing thoughts.


I think just as you said but I'm still concerned it happened so quickly. Like one minute no heart trouble next minute big heart problem. I'm not a caffeine drinker, no coffee tea or soda with caffeine. I do think the McDonald iced coffee I get has caffeine because I forgot to ask for decaf. I can change that. It's all getting better just working on fear of it happening again and want off of blood thinner. The other day out of the blue my sweet calm cat put his claws into my hand. With blood thinner that could be big problem, or car accident or fall. My neighbor is still afraid to walk outside since she fell.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

For Polly..


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> For Polly..


What a smug sassy sweet look that beautiful cat is giving us.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thought the sight of my gorgeous Kiwi grandson might put a smile on your faces! It was captioned "Look Mum, crawling, standing up and climbing all in one week!!"


Fantastic picture. How tall is he?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Haven't seen that over here but I will look out for it. Although it is still winter here and we have a window slightly open in the bedroom, I wake up 4 or 5 times in the night to fling the covers off so I cam empathise!! xxx


Don't know what all the fuss is about absolutely nothing happened to me. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just got this photo from France..


They look like twins, with the same delightfully screwed-up face smile. Gorgeous!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You will all end up in prison with me, we'll do a KAL!


I'll break you all out.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> The challenges are great, but I still would have been a bit upset that he didn't wear it! ????????????


I was, but I've got over it after about fifty years!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> I'll break you all out.


Why not just come and join us? xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Sorry Chris, you caught me out, hope you didn't mind!! :sm12: Actually I am thinking of starting this fairly soon so it would be a really good KAL project!! xxxx


Not sure whether I have enough 4 ply might have to wait until I get near a wool shop, probably not until Friday. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hello...... This is Jynx with a "Y", better known as Dreamweaver. I know you all thought I fell off the earth... just off the computer AGAIN. I think my issue is finally resolved.... I had to ask for my password on here, it has been so long, and then I couldn't find you all.
> 
> I have missed you all. Hope to get filled in and up to speed quickly, but I am going to limit computer time to make room for a little work around here...... Take care.


Jynx. I love you warts and all (not that I saw any, but I'd believe anything you say). Do stay onboard. We miss you so much when you're away and we worry about the reason.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hello...... This is Jynx with a "Y", better known as Dreamweaver. I know you all thought I fell off the earth... just off the computer AGAIN. I think my issue is finally resolved.... I had to ask for my password on here, it has been so long, and then I couldn't find you all.
> 
> FIRST, my true and sincere apologies for not keeping in touch. It was just so wonderful to see some of you when we were in London. Wish it could have been much longer.... and thank you all for making the effort to meet up.
> 
> ...


Hello Jynx so good to see you so sorry for all the losses so tragic indeed!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Some of you may remember lil bit. The little girl I use to babysit?
> 
> Her mom was kidnapped for sex trafficking! She was dating a new guy and went to new Orleans with him. ..had two shots of tequila and woke up in Texas. She was a cop too. She just recently quit the police force because she was engaged to another officer but they broke up.


what has happened to lil bit?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> For Polly..


and the rest of us are sharing nicely. He is so 'cat'.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Why not just come and join us? xx :sm09:


Much better to break you all out and enjoy your company in freedom. I couldn't just leave you there without me.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> It's usually a sequence of trouble here too. Just ride it like a roller coaster i say when I have an optimistic moment. Mom would say "it gets bad it gets better." Sounds like your fellow can fix cars. That is a blessing, here we go to get someone to fix one thing and they add on more. We had to sell our home to the state for a road or they would take it by a law called eminent domain. They tore down a nice neighborhood with a few not sold and they never built the road. Three generations lived in the four block area and close friends near by. All scattered to the winds and a few older people died I feel due to the stress and dislocation. Important to not let it get to you. Shocking my heart sure shocked me???? But I'm hanging in there like you.


That's a sad story, Polly, I would have been furious to have been forcibly relocated for no road to appear, isn't it shock what City Hall gets away with?!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That sounds like great fun! I have been to the BHF charity shop to find a beige or brown tie for Jake who is being Arnold Rimmer from Red Dwarf for book day!! I got one!! xx


Me and DH love Red Dwarf we one all of them on DVDs!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Thank you for the courage you give me. I'm hangling in there. Just worried the cough will throw it out of rhythm. I'm better...able to go out in the car. Son got the grocery and things we needed while I drove the market scooter. They are a blessing. He is too. My friend's brother is named John and there was an obituary for his relative named John which seeing his name jolted me to think it might be him. Wasn't thank goodness. Here is a spooky...my other friend told me she was going to call her friend who she contacts once a year. Last week she had been thinking of her. Last week I read she had died. Isn't that weird. Guess it's best not to wait a year if you care about someone. I hadn't heard from aunt since Christmas so I called and uncle said she had been in hospital 3 days beginning of Jan and two weeks rehab. She doesn't remember it. Made me sad. I think he should have let me know but I guess I should have called him sooner. They never call me. But I call anyway.


I so agree with you, it's so easy to put off contacting old friends until another day, only to find it's too late. It won't bother the departed but makes us feel really bad!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I like what my friend is doing for her birthday. She is hosting her own party but in place of gift for her she asks a food donation for shelter dogs and cats. I'm also bringing her a gift she can serve, save, or feed animals...wine. She does much for the shelter..she is nicer than I am. If I go near a shelter I want one or all of them to go home with me and I think of them forever...I really mean forever. 49 years should be celebrated big time.drop a small hint like" what are we doing on our anniversary. How about______." Hang a banner over the mantle" HAPPY ANNIVERSARY" about a month before. You deserve a celebration.


I deserve a medal!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I think just as you said but I'm still concerned it happened so quickly. Like one minute no heart trouble next minute big heart problem. I'm not a caffeine drinker, no coffee tea or soda with caffeine. I do think the McDonald iced coffee I get has caffeine because I forgot to ask for decaf. I can change that. It's all getting better just working on fear of it happening again and want off of blood thinner. The other day out of the blue my sweet calm cat put his claws into my hand. With blood thinner that could be big problem, or car accident or fall. My neighbor is still afraid to walk outside since she fell.


As I have said, I am also on blood thinners and had a fall and grazed my knee last Monday but it honestly didn't bleed any more than before the meds! Also, beware of any coffee from McD's, as I understand it, they don't serve ANY decaf coffee, give it a Google!!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> For Polly..


Oooh, of only he could talk, that look says a lot!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Fantastic picture. How tall is he?


The average height for an 8 month old but, as I said, it must be a very short door!!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Some of you may remember lil bit. The little girl I use to babysit?
> 
> Her mom was kidnapped for sex trafficking! She was dating a new guy and went to new Orleans with him. ..had two shots of tequila and woke up in Texas. She was a cop too. She just recently quit the police force because she was engaged to another officer but they broke up.


I didn't know she was a cop!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bentley has been chasing leaves in the garden and is now completely worn out.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure whether I have enough 4 ply might have to wait until I get near a wool shop, probably not until Friday. xxxx


Think I have found some linen and silk 4 ply l bought in the USA and some other linen l bought in France. It will be an international mosaic shawl.

a bit more purple and lilac than the photo shows.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley has been chasing leaves in the garden and is now completely worn out.....


Ah bless, perhaps you will have a night's sleep tonight without playtime. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Littlde bird was home at 5.10pm....No friend with her tonight. Shes unsettled again but it IS very windy for her. I just got to thinking...I hope no one is watching me on a hidden camera, they might not like what they see. 

Barny I hope you are fine.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> For Polly..


Hello beautiful (from little bird).you cant catch me..


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Littlde bird was home at 5.10pm....No friend with her tonight. Shes unsettled again but it IS very windy for her. I just got to thinking...I hope no one is watching me on a hidden camera, they might not like what they see.
> 
> Barny I hope you are fine.


Well we've arrived safely in Manchester and had some food now just hanging around until bedtime, well until Tia Maria time anyway. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley has been chasing leaves in the garden and is now completely worn out.....


He'll be hungry in 5 minutes!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Think I have found some linen and silk 4 ply l bought in the USA and some other linen l bought in France. It will be an international mosaic shawl.
> 
> a bit more purple and lilac than the photo shows.


Nice colour combination!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> He'll be hungry in 5 minutes!!! xxx


I know????xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just heard from DS in France. He has been elected to his village's council. The first time ever they've had a non French person on it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Nice colour combination!!


Thank you. Now to try and understand the pattern. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just heard from DS in France. He has been elected to his village's council. The first time ever they've had a non French person on it.


Wow, impressive, good for him!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. Now to try and understand the pattern. Xx


Piece of cake!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Piece of cake!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


Does that mean you have given up and are eating now. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Piece of cake!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


Maybe for you. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just heard from DS in France. He has been elected to his village's council. The first time ever they've had a non French person on it.


well done /ds


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Piece of cake!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


Yes please, especially chocolate cake :sm24:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Does that mean you have given up and are eating now. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


I thought she was asking who wanted cake...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Maybe for you. Xx


Have you given up eating cake? It isn't Lent until next week...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> well done /ds


Yes, well done :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Think I have found some linen and silk 4 ply l bought in the USA and some other linen l bought in France. It will be an international mosaic shawl.
> 
> a bit more purple and lilac than the photo shows.


Lovely yarn. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just heard from DS in France. He has been elected to his village's council. The first time ever they've had a non French person on it.


Well done your DS. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Have you given up eating cake? It isn't Lent until next week...


Are you on the wine? I meant the pattern was a piece of cake for June but not for me. I am just about to cast on. Xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Yes please, especially chocolate cake :sm24:


Oooh yeah, don't mind if I do!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oooh yeah, don't mind if I do!!


Well, I made a start, 5 times in fact, but l have now done 30 rows. Off to bed now x


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well, I made a start, 5 times in fact, but l have now done 30 rows. Off to bed now x


Great p, you guys are fast knitters!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well, I made a start, 5 times in fact, but l have now done 30 rows. Off to bed now x


Well done!!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Are you on the wine? I meant the pattern was a piece of cake for June but not for me. I am just about to cast on. Xxxxx


Just teasing... :sm09:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well, I made a start, 5 times in fact, but l have now done 30 rows. Off to bed now x


Yay :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> If she visits my area, it would be great to see her (as long as she doesn't judge my house????????). I think the majority of people visiting Australia, go to the Eastern states, or the capital cities; so I will leave the invitation for the unlikely chance that some of her friends, from Irish classes, might have come from S.A. The same goes for your daughter also. No stress though! xoxoxo


I will have to ask her where her mates live. Her mom and sister were visiting her in Austin this week-end. (She has seen my house..... enough said!)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Im going to have a lazy day today.
> 
> Can you remember Ive told you aout our woodpeckers? We have a male and femail. Every morning one of them sits on our roof and bray hell out of our steel cowl. This morning beats all records. It sounds like a pneaumatic drill. I fell back asleep when it had finished 7.10am and dreamed I was throttling it!!! The noise is getting earlier, thank to the lighter mornings. !
> 
> little bird id no bother.


I'll have to send the herd of squirrels that go clomping over my roof to scare them off! They really do sound like a herd of elephants.

We have an opposite problem. There WAS a skunk and family living under pool decking. That has been solved but we have found a huge hole under foundation. We have a deer camera set up to see who is living "in the basement"...... but no luck so far. We can't fill it up until we know it is empty. Need to set a trap. We live in the suburbs... quite cosmopolitan. Yet, we have skunks, racoons, opposums, bobcats and coyotes. (Domestic horses, donkey, 2 cows and sheep on my walk as well.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a greyish Surrey, but it is getting brighter and who knows the sun may come out. Lots of rain last night and Bentley hardly went out, so last night he wanted to play at 4am. We were not amused!
> 
> Have done about 18 lantern squares now and I might have a go at joining some to see what they look like. It is a great stash buster but I think I might have to get a bit more yarn.
> 
> ...


It is cold, grey and damp here as well. (and, yes... I plan to be on regularly. I ,iss evveryone.) We settled in with throws and watched hockey, the car races and then the Oscars. Jess did not make it over as planned. She managed to get food poisoning and is missing the Oscar party for the first time in ten years.

Wish Bentley could come play with the new young cats I'm watching next door. I didn't go over until late afternoon. Oops.... They managed to open a cabinet, knock down all the medicine bottles, unravel all the paper toweling, eat all the treats in the container on counter and lock them selves in an upstairs bedroom. Have no idea how long they were in that room. We had a little play time but the shy one did not like being picked up so I know have two lovely hash marks across forearm... Guess I'll have to go over more often! They are 7 months or younger and have just been rescued from shelter so not really trained to house yet. I do think I will try to bring them to my house, but that will take some doing. It's going to be a long week.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So good to see you back here Jynx, I can only hope for a more peaceful and stress-free time for you an Gerry!! Drop by when you can, you are one of our originals and we do miss your wit and wisdom!! xxxxx


Not so sure about the wisdom..... but I'm back anyhow.... Wish I remembered how to get around on here.... and I must see if I can download pictures from phone to here to share.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Glad to hear you're getting there by degrees!! I agree with you about the crocuses, they just appear out of nowhere and the first that I see always put a smile on my frozen face!! xxx


Our arboretum has a wonderful display with acres and acres of Spring flowers and the tulips are up all over. It is really too early so i hope it doesn't hurt them when we get the next cold snap. I am wondering if our Bluebonnets will be early. We have a Wildflower Festival (and music event) that is quite famous... I think it is in May. Hope there are some flowers left for it. My iris are still napping.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Is it for 4 ply? I don't have much of that but I fancy it in maybe turquoise and white, although I also like the plum and white. Decision, decisions!!!


What yummy project are you two planning? Just came across my UNFINISHED Zimmerman adult jacket. It is all done but finishing sleeves. Now if I can just find the darned pattern and figure out where I am. I do love all the yarns and only stopped because I had misplaced one.

I need to come up with a baby project..... as my sometimes hairdresser is expecting her first... a boy... with a grey nursery. Boring, but sure I can find something.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi , it's good to see you on here again, I've missed you. Sounds as though you have had so much to contend with, I hope that life is easier this year. It was great to meet up with you, G, your daughter & beautiful GD. My daughter & I really enjoyed our lunch with you all, plus all in English girls that were there to. Now I have met you your posts are even more enjoyable to read. Please look after yourself. Look forward to hearing from you again soon. Xx


And I loved meeting you.... Wish we had more time to spend and that we could have had musical chairs to visit with each person more. It was so nice of you both to make lunch.

Your trip sounds lovely. We had wanted to go to Scotland as well but Rachel had already been a few times and we just didn't stay long enough... I may just have to come alone and spend more time. (Of course me trying to figure out getting around would be a real joke... I'm lucky to know my left from my right.)

I did buy just a little yarn at our lunch. Must figure out what to make with that.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And welcome back from me, too, Jynx! xxxooo


Thanks Pam..... and do tell me about the move. When, where, etc. I hope not too far. I know you have the rent house and Mr. Ric's plane and such to deal with as well. The good news is it lets you do a little culling.

I think about you and feel guilty... as I am not quite back into a daily walk and know you are out there being good. I'm getting there though, The weather isn't consistent yet so I plan to go to fitness center and pool walk and hit the sauna on the yucky days. It is so close.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

linkan said:


> Some of you may remember lil bit. The little girl I use to babysit?
> 
> Her mom was kidnapped for sex trafficking! She was dating a new guy and went to new Orleans with him. ..had two shots of tequila and woke up in Texas. She was a cop too. She just recently quit the police force because she was engaged to another officer but they broke up.


That is horrible. There have been huge protests and rescue organizations here in Dallas and New Orleans whenever there are big conventions and such in town. The bars have even started posting a "code" in the bathrooms so that a girl can order a particular drink or say a particular thing to a worker to indicate that they need help getting away from date. I do hope she is OK. Cop or no cop, I don't think I would go anywhere with anyone unless a lot of people knew where I was going to be. I'm even leary about the Uber drivers..... (Is she still in TX? Need a place to stay until she can get home? I'm here.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

linkan said:


> I haven't caught up but I had to touch base, my friends brother is on his way to get her in Texas so I'm assuming at the moment she is okay.


Good news... and will be sending good vibes for the heart cath. Amazing what they can fix so easily these days. Still not fun to go through all the tests.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Thank you for the courage you give me. I'm hangling in there. Just worried the cough will throw it out of rhythm. I'm better...able to go out in the car. Son got the grocery and things we needed while I drove the market scooter. They are a blessing. He is too. My friend's brother is named John and there was an obituary for his relative named John which seeing his name jolted me to think it might be him. Wasn't thank goodness. Here is a spooky...my other friend told me she was going to call her friend who she contacts once a year. Last week she had been thinking of her. Last week I read she had died. Isn't that weird. Guess it's best not to wait a year if you care about someone. I hadn't heard from aunt since Christmas so I called and uncle said she had been in hospital 3 days beginning of Jan and two weeks rehab. She doesn't remember it. Made me sad. I think he should have let me know but I guess I should have called him sooner. They never call me. But I call anyway.


Polly, I've been gone too long. Did you have to move again? Surely not. Hate that you have that cough. If it is particularly bad at night, try sleeping propped up. I actually slept in the recliner a couple of nights and it was a big help... At least I got some real rest. The cough does do some good things, but going on too long at a time is really draining.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> For Polly..


Bentley looks so like one of the cats next door, Stevie Nix. The little black on is Marley. Pretty, pretty and darned smug. Guess I know who is ruling the roost.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Why not just come and join us? xx :sm09:


I'm in as long as we can bribe the jailer to bring wine with the bread.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Jynx. I love you warts and all (not that I saw any, but I'd believe anything you say). Do stay onboard. We miss you so much when you're away and we worry about the reason.


 And I am still reliving all the great hugs. Things were a little difficult when we first got back and that was unfortunate but I think I'm ready to reclaim at least part of my life! Laziness couldn't have anything to do with my slow start... No.....

Did think about you Christmas Eve and hope that your traditional birthday celebration with your brothers was wonderful. After we left you all, we did go to a small Christmas Market and then over to Hyde Park but that crowd was just too big for G and I at the end of a long day.

I told the family I didn't want to do anything for my birthday to let them all off the hook but Gerry fixed a lovely lobster dinner for the two of us. It was a nice way to start the season.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello Jynx so good to see you so sorry for all the losses so tragic indeed!


Good to see you.... and hope you are feeling well. Last I saw, you were not feeling wonderful. The one good thing that came from all the tragedy was that it made us all realize tomorrow is not promised and to pick up the phone, get on the computer, whatever, and reconnect with those you love.... That is what I am doing. Love you all.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> As I have said, I am also on blood thinners and had a fall and grazed my knee last Monday but it honestly didn't bleed any more than before the meds! Also, beware of any coffee from McD's, as I understand it, they don't serve ANY decaf coffee, give it a Google!!! xx


 Gerry is on blood thinners. He does tend to bleed more when he gets cut, but no big deal, not really serious. And he doesn't avoid caffeine and probably should. I don't worry about it but would with surgeries. He does stop the aspirin before any procedures and I willl ask about the BP stuff before he has any real surgery. What I hate is the big red bruises that pop up with very little incidence. I have a spot on my hand where they went through a vein. It must have a tiny, tiny leak. If I bump that hand, I get an ugly red "age" spot. (All I take is a baby aspirin at night.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Think I have found some linen and silk 4 ply l bought in the USA and some other linen l bought in France. It will be an international mosaic shawl.
> 
> a bit more purple and lilac than the photo shows.


Linen and silk... The stitches and pattern will really pop. Love the lilac.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just heard from DS in France. He has been elected to his village's council. The first time ever they've had a non French person on it.


Congrats to him..... and well done. (Could he pop over here and take over some of our government? I think we need a fresh perspective as well....... In my humble opinion, we need help!)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I thought she was asking who wanted cake...


Well, if you are passing it out, I'll have a piece.

So good to see you. Would you believe I am still using your DPN.... Just can't make myself finish that black scarf. I'm wanting to do something lacey or colorful right now....

Just got an e-mail from the Kinectix (?) gear place and they now have colored metals for the jewelry.

Hope the school year is going well. Can't believe just over 3 months to go before summer break here.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Goodnight ladies.... Need to be reasonable so I can get a few things done before going to doc tomorrow and it is 2:33 AM already. I really have days and nights turned around. Just love my quiet time when G goes to bed and the TV is off...... See you tomorrow.

And Grandma Susan, just what is it you are doing? Is that a monitor watching little bird in your Avatar? Wondering how your darling boys are doing too..... (Belated anniversary wishes. Our 53rd (52nd?) was Feb. 8th. Gerry just says we were born married!)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Linen and silk... The stitches and pattern will really pop. Love the lilac.


Thanks Jynx, it's a dream to work with.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a very wet Surrey. Bentley has been oout for about 5 minutes and come in like a drowned rat.

Busy day today KnitWIts here this morning, then off to town to do some shopping and pick up my new glasses and then back to take Bentley to the vets for his annual check up.

After that I think a glass of wine and knitting will be in order.

Happy Monday to you all. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. ts raining. Im at S and B today. Marg isnt going because shes in torremalinus???? SP


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Goodnight ladies.... Need to be reasonable so I can get a few things done before going to doc tomorrow and it is 2:33 AM already. I really have days and nights turned around. Just love my quiet time when G goes to bed and the TV is off...... See you tomorrow.
> 
> And Grandma Susan, just what is it you are doing? Is that a monitor watching little bird in your Avatar? Wondering how your darling boys are doing too..... (Belated anniversary wishes. Our 53rd (52nd?) was Feb. 8th. Gerry just says we were born married!)


We have a camera in the birdhouse.

My boys seem to be doing ok. Its hard to tell...!!! haha, GS1 is at university and learning to drive aswell. GS2 is at college and typical teenager with no patience but lots of cuddles still. They are 18 and 16 now. They are nearly 6ft and look down on me. They are still my life.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bentley is settled for the day...


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey. Bentley has been oout for about 5 minutes and come in like a drowned rat.
> 
> Busy day today KnitWIts here this morning, then off to town to do some shopping and pick up my new glasses and then back to take Bentley to the vets for his annual check up.
> 
> ...


Morning. Good thing you rested up yesterday. You will need your energy to do all that chasing around this a.m. Hope Bentley loves going out and about to be prodded and poked.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> I haven't caught up but I had to touch base, my friends brother is on his way to get her in Texas so I'm assuming at the moment she is okay.


Exciting life you lead! Hope goes ok with your friend. Also good luck to your dad.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. ts raining. Im at S and B today. Marg isnt going because shes in torremalinus???? SP


Morning. I thought Torremalinus sounded like something painful and awful. Mr. Google says it is a lovely resort town. I get a real education sharing with all of you. I hope you enjoy S and B today.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I'll break you all out.


Thank you but if I'm enjoying the peace, I'll stay! A bit of peace at the moment sounds good.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning everyone. Our forecast is for sunny and bright. Sunrise is a few hours away and I hope the forecast is correct. I am off to knitting group this morning. I envy some of the ladies in my group. They work on complicated patterns while we chat. Last week I made Grandmas favorite dishcloth as that pattern is a no brainer. I must have no brain as I ended up with a huge cloth as I forget to start decreasing when I should have. I wonder what today will bring.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Think I have found some linen and silk 4 ply l bought in the USA and some other linen l bought in France. It will be an international mosaic shawl.
> 
> a bit more purple and lilac than the photo shows.


Very nice, I love those colours too. I'm using cream & denim blue. I tried knitting mosaic with some scraps last night, it seemed quite easy but you do have to concentrate.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Just heard from DS in France. He has been elected to his village's council. The first time ever they've had a non French person on it.


Well done DS, he must be very proud, that's an honour isn't it?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Are you on the wine? I meant the pattern was a piece of cake for June but not for me. I am just about to cast on. Xxxxx


You'll have that finished before I get round to mine, I really must finish the shawl I'm making at the moment. Good luck with the pattern.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'll have to send the herd of squirrels that go clomping over my roof to scare them off! They really do sound like a herd of elephants.
> 
> We have an opposite problem. There WAS a skunk and family living under pool decking. That has been solved but we have found a huge hole under foundation. We have a deer camera set up to see who is living "in the basement"...... but no luck so far. We can't fill it up until we know it is empty. Need to set a trap. We live in the suburbs... quite cosmopolitan. Yet, we have skunks, racoons, opposums, bobcats and coyotes. (Domestic horses, donkey, 2 cows and sheep on my walk as well.)


We have a fox!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> What yummy project are you two planning? Just came across my UNFINISHED Zimmerman adult jacket. It is all done but finishing sleeves. Now if I can just find the darned pattern and figure out where I am. I do love all the yarns and only stopped because I had misplaced one.
> 
> I need to come up with a baby project..... as my sometimes hairdresser is expecting her first... a boy... with a grey nursery. Boring, but sure I can find something.


I made a cute cardigan for a baby boy, it was grey with quite a bit of white, it was well received.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all, it's like April here, sunshine & showers. I'm going to see Claire this afternoon, we are going to have a knit & natter time, just us. I dont see enough of her, especially on our own. She is very involved with our local church, she is responsible for children's activities, also a toddler group with special needs. Plus her work & not forgetting being mum. She says she takes after me when I was younger & fitter, I was always involved in things.
Hope you all enjoy your day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:10 am EST and 3'C (37'F). We had a strange weekend with thunderstorms one day and snow the next day. The snow only lasted a few hours and we are back to almost green in the backyard. The bunny is hopping around eating any new shoots.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> We have a fox!


We used to have a fox. He was beautiful. We used to scare each other when he was up on the porch eating the cat food and I came to the window. He'd run away quickly. I also saw him climbing out of the dumpster behind the McDonalds restaurant near us.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Very nice, I love those colours too. I'm using cream & denim blue. I tried knitting mosaic with some scraps last night, it seemed quite easy but you do have to concentrate.


Maybe I should join the mosaic bandwagon. What pattern is everyone using?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning everyone. Our forecast is for sunny and bright. Sunrise is a few hours away and I hope the forecast is correct. I am off to knitting group this morning. I envy some of the ladies in my group. They work on complicated patterns while we chat. Last week I made Grandmas favorite dishcloth as that pattern is a no brainer. I must have no brain as I ended up with a huge cloth as I forget to start decreasing when I should have. I wonder what today will bring.


Keep going, it can be a lapghan.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well, I made a start, 5 times in fact, but l have now done 30 rows. Off to bed now x


Well done! I am about halfway through another sweater like my recent purple one but I can see I am going to have to put that to one side so I can catch up with you!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'll have to send the herd of squirrels that go clomping over my roof to scare them off! They really do sound like a herd of elephants.
> 
> We have an opposite problem. There WAS a skunk and family living under pool decking. That has been solved but we have found a huge hole under foundation. We have a deer camera set up to see who is living "in the basement"...... but no luck so far. We can't fill it up until we know it is empty. Need to set a trap. We live in the suburbs... quite cosmopolitan. Yet, we have skunks, racoons, opposums, bobcats and coyotes. (Domestic horses, donkey, 2 cows and sheep on my walk as well.)


Wow, sounds like you live in a zoo, very nice except for the skunk, I guess!! Beats Susan's birdie in the bird box!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It is cold, grey and damp here as well. (and, yes... I plan to be on regularly. I ,iss evveryone.) We settled in with throws and watched hockey, the car races and then the Oscars. Jess did not make it over as planned. She managed to get food poisoning and is missing the Oscar party for the first time in ten years.
> 
> Wish Bentley could come play with the new young cats I'm watching next door. I didn't go over until late afternoon. Oops.... They managed to open a cabinet, knock down all the medicine bottles, unravel all the paper toweling, eat all the treats in the container on counter and lock them selves in an upstairs bedroom. Have no idea how long they were in that room. We had a little play time but the shy one did not like being picked up so I know have two lovely hash marks across forearm... Guess I'll have to go over more often! They are 7 months or younger and have just been rescued from shelter so not really trained to house yet. I do think I will try to bring them to my house, but that will take some doing. It's going to be a long week.


That will be exhausting and sorry the little kitty 'got' you!! They managed to get into quite a bit of mischief, didn't they!!! Good luck with that!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Our arboretum has a wonderful display with acres and acres of Spring flowers and the tulips are up all over. It is really too early so i hope it doesn't hurt them when we get the next cold snap. I am wondering if our Bluebonnets will be early. We have a Wildflower Festival (and music event) that is quite famous... I think it is in May. Hope there are some flowers left for it. My iris are still napping.


We have had very heavy rain overnight and most of the morning and it has knocked my narcissi and crocuses flat, hope the opo up again when they dry out!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> What yummy project are you two planning? Just came across my UNFINISHED Zimmerman adult jacket. It is all done but finishing sleeves. Now if I can just find the darned pattern and figure out where I am. I do love all the yarns and only stopped because I had misplaced one.
> 
> I need to come up with a baby project..... as my sometimes hairdresser is expecting her first... a boy... with a grey nursery. Boring, but sure I can find something.


Maybe a nice easy blanket? I like the idea of grey, did you see Rookies pictues of the little cottage that was all pale grey? I thought it was gorgeous!!

This is what we are plotting........


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning everyone. Our forecast is for sunny and bright. Sunrise is a few hours away and I hope the forecast is correct. I am off to knitting group this morning. I envy some of the ladies in my group. They work on complicated patterns while we chat. Last week I made Grandmas favorite dishcloth as that pattern is a no brainer. I must have no brain as I ended up with a huge cloth as I forget to start decreasing when I should have. I wonder what today will bring.


Lapghan?!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, it's like April here, sunshine & showers. I'm going to see Claire this afternoon, we are going to have a knit & natter time, just us. I dont see enough of her, especially on our own. She is very involved with our local church, she is responsible for children's activities, also a toddler group with special needs. Plus her work & not forgetting being mum. She says she takes after me when I was younger & fitter, I was always involved in things.
> Hope you all enjoy your day.


Have a nice afternoon with Claire and tell her we said HI!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Maybe I should join the mosaic bandwagon. What pattern is everyone using?


This is the shawl that Trish posted, I bet she didn't realize we'd all want to do it but we like a challenge, don't we?!!! :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Keep going, it can be a lapghan.


Haha, I said that but much later!!
:sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wow, sounds like you live in a zoo, very nice except for the skunk, I guess!! Beats Susan's birdie in the bird box!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Is a bird in the box worth two in the bush?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We have had very heavy rain overnight and most of the morning and it has knocked my narcissi and crocuses flat, hope the opo up again when they dry out!!


I hope the opo up again as we wait for there beauty all year and it would be a shame to have them flatten in their prime.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We used to have a fox. He was beautiful. We used to scare each other when he was up on the porch eating the cat food and I came to the window. He'd run away quickly. I also saw him climbing out of the dumpster behind the McDonalds restaurant near us.


We had a vixen and her kitts living in the neighbors shed. She had 13 kitts. For several weeks we watched them romp and folic on our birdie cam.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lapghan?!!


Great minds think alike. The finished size is about 9 inches. Hubby loves that it is mansized, not that he uses a dishcloth. :sm01: My daughters husband requested red cloths as he did not like the purple ones I made her. Then requested a larger sized scrubby. He should like my oversized red mistake.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks Pam..... and do tell me about the move. When, where, etc. I hope not too far. I know you have the rent house and Mr. Ric's plane and such to deal with as well. The good news is it lets you do a little culling.
> 
> I think about you and feel guilty... as I am not quite back into a daily walk and know you are out there being good. I'm getting there though, The weather isn't consistent yet so I plan to go to fitness center and pool walk and hit the sauna on the yucky days. It is so close.


We don't have the answers to where or when yet. Our local transit organization is putting a light rail line along the freeway which is at the end of our street (we live on a cul-de-sac). Along with the light rail line, they are putting a station stop here as well. Our street is in the right of way for the 500-car parking structure that is going in along with the station. So, they are going to buy us out. The appraisal is this morning and the whole process of an offer, counteroffer, etc., etc., will take several months. We do plan to move out of the Seattle area, probably to another state (we do have property on an airstrip in a small community in the mountains of southern New Mexico and that's a possibility but not the only one). So much up in the air. We just found out a couple of weeks ago that the rental house roof has been leaking and needs to be replaced. We have a couple of vehicles that Mr. Ric is trying to get fixed in between all his many other projects (including his airplane needing it's annual inspection). The poor man is dealing with so much stress which stresses me out. Anyway spent the weekend getting the house as ready as time allows for the appraisal by the Sound Transit hired appraiser. The transit organization will reimburse us if we want to get our own appraisal done (after they give us an offer letter in about a month). They will also pay up to $7,500 for us to hire an attorney to help us out with all this. It's going to be a long several months, but I'm sure they are going to fly by. Lots of decisions to make, too. So, that's the highlights of my life in a nutshell regarding some of the craziness of my life these days. This too shall pass! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Polly, I've been gone too long. Did you have to move again? Surely not. Hate that you have that cough. If it is particularly bad at night, try sleeping propped up. I actually slept in the recliner a couple of nights and it was a big help... At least I got some real rest. The cough does do some good things, but going on too long at a time is really draining.


Mr. Ric slept in the reclining for a few nights during the worst of his crud and it helped a lot for him to get some sleep (and me, too). xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley is settled for the day...


What a great photo! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Maybe a nice easy blanket? I like the idea of grey, did you see Rookies pictues of the little cottage that was all pale grey? I thought it was gorgeous!!
> 
> This is what we are plotting........


I think I'm going to join you all, too, as I have the yarn for it and this will be a good project to use it on. I won't be able to begin until later in the week as I'm leaving to go to Olympia for a visit with my sister and my parents. Will be be back home Wednesday a.m., so may have time to get it started then. It's such a beautiful pattern! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Is a bird in the box worth two in the bush?


Hehehe! :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> We had a vixen and her kitts living in the neighbors shed. She had 13 kitts. For several weeks we watched them romp and folic on our birdie cam.


That must have been awesome!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We don't have the answers to where or when yet. Our local transit organization is putting a light rail line along the freeway which is at the end of our street (we live on a cul-de-sac). Along with the light rail line, they are putting a station stop here as well. Our street is in the right of way for the 500-car parking structure that is going in along with the station. So, they are going to buy us out. The appraisal is this morning and the whole process of an offer, counteroffer, etc., etc., will take several months. We do plan to move out of the Seattle area, probably to another state (we do have property on an airstrip in a small community in the mountains of southern New Mexico and that's a possibility but not the only one). So much up in the air. We just found out a couple of weeks ago that the rental house roof has been leaking and needs to be replaced. We have a couple of vehicles that Mr. Ric is trying to get fixed in between all his many other projects (including his airplane needing it's annual inspection). The poor man is dealing with so much stress which stresses me out. Anyway spent the weekend getting the house as ready as time allows for the appraisal by the Sound Transit hired appraiser. The transit organization will reimburse us if we want to get our own appraisal done (after they give us an offer letter in about a month). They will also pay up to $7,500 for us to hire an attorney to help us out with all this. It's going to be a long several months, but I'm sure they are going to fly by. Lots of decisions to make, too. So, that's the highlights of my life in a nutshell regarding some of the craziness of my life these days. This too shall pass! xxxooo


Yes, it will Pam and I want you to tell yourself tha "Everything is going to be all right"! In a year's time, I hope to hear that you and Mr Ric have never been happier or more relaxed!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I think I'm going to join you all, too, as I have the yarn for it and this will be a good project to use it on. I won't be able to begin until later in the week as I'm leaving to go to Olympia for a visit with my sister and my parents. Will be be back home Wednesday a.m., so may have time to get it started then. It's such a beautiful pattern! xxxooo


Haha, Josephine and I are going to Olympia on Thursday!! http://olympia.london/whatson/spring-knitting-stitching-show


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, it will Pam and I want you to tell yourself tha "Everything is going to be all right"! In a year's time, I hope to hear that you and Mr Ric have never been happier or more relaxed!! xxxx


Thank you, Londy! I hope that, too. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Haha, Josephine and I are going to Olympia on Thursday!! http://olympia.london/whatson/spring-knitting-stitching-show


Wish I was going to that one with you two!!!! xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Haha, Josephine and I are going to Olympia on Thursday!! http://olympia.london/whatson/spring-knitting-stitching-show


Oh, maybe you will run into each other. :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley has been chasing leaves in the garden and is now completely worn out.....


Those leaves sure can move!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just heard from DS in France. He has been elected to his village's council. The first time ever they've had a non French person on it.


That's trust.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> And I am still reliving all the great hugs. Things were a little difficult when we first got back and that was unfortunate but I think I'm ready to reclaim at least part of my life! Laziness couldn't have anything to do with my slow start... No.....
> 
> Did think about you Christmas Eve and hope that your traditional birthday celebration with your brothers was wonderful. After we left you all, we did go to a small Christmas Market and then over to Hyde Park but that crowd was just too big for G and I at the end of a long day.
> 
> I told the family I didn't want to do anything for my birthday to let them all off the hook but Gerry fixed a lovely lobster dinner for the two of us. It was a nice way to start the season.


Lobster dinner sounds like a lovely birthday meal. My birthday and Christmas was as good as ever. Also good to know you thought of me in all your problems. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thank you but if I'm enjoying the peace, I'll stay! A bit of peace at the moment sounds good.


Then I'll take you somewhere peaceful where you won't be woken at some ungodly hours to march round the yard.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning everyone. Our forecast is for sunny and bright. Sunrise is a few hours away and I hope the forecast is correct. I am off to knitting group this morning. I envy some of the ladies in my group. They work on complicated patterns while we chat. Last week I made Grandmas favorite dishcloth as that pattern is a no brainer. I must have no brain as I ended up with a huge cloth as I forget to start decreasing when I should have. I wonder what today will bring.


You are such fun. I'm afraid I would have laughed (with you)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-452762-38.html

I posted some photos from our Galveston Mardi Gras time. Google Galveston Mardi Gras for more info; we did the family-friendly afternoon parades. I'm sure the night-time version was much rowdier and drunker. You can expand the emblem historical market for more info on the house.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> We have a fox!


So do we. Two seagulls by day and a fox by night.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I made a cute cardigan for a baby boy, it was grey with quite a bit of white, it was well received.


Very fashionable colours ATM.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Maybe a nice easy blanket? I like the idea of grey, did you see Rookies pictues of the little cottage that was all pale grey? I thought it was gorgeous!!
> 
> This is what we are plotting........


I would enjoy knitting that. Very relaxing. But I would never wear it. I would have to change the garter stitch, which I don't like the look of.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Is a bird in the box worth two in the bush?


This one is worth many more than that.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley is settled for the day...


Will he move over so I can join him? xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Haha, Josephine and I are going to Olympia on Thursday!! http://olympia.london/whatson/spring-knitting-stitching-show


I'd be there with you but I need to sit every so often, and seating was not much catered for. I'm trying not to keep buying wool as well! Almost impossible.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Will he move over so I can join him? xx


It's illegal to move a cat. Well, it should be.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreary and wet here today. Three days running that I've not been for a proper walk. Naughty girl.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> Oh, maybe you will run into each other. :sm16: :sm16:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> It's illegal to move a cat. Well, it should be.


I don't want to actually move him just to make a little space for me next to him. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Wish I was going to that one with you two!!!! xxxooo


You could make a 'slight' detour xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Busy morning with KnitWIts, then a quick dash into town to get my new glasses. Back home put a chicken casserole in the oven and now off to the vets with Bentley. Back later xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> what has happened to lil bit?


Lil bit lil miss .. her mother was abducted for sex trafficking and she woke up fighting with a fence and three men.... in Texas. She was in new Orleans at Mardi Gras with one of the guys from deadliest catch. He got her a shot of tequila and disappeared. That's the last she remembers before walking up fighting and trying to run. She is safe now. She is a police officer still. She just doesn't work at the same station anymore. I just got the updates a little bit ago.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Helloooooooooo JYNX ! 
That's alot of alot of alot of stuff lady. Glad to see you here again though. 
????????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Dreary and wet here today. Three days running that I've not been for a proper walk. Naughty girl.


Better naughty than getting soaked. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You could make a 'slight' detour xxxx


There you go! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> Lil bit lil miss .. her mother was abducted for sex trafficking and she woke up fighting with a fence and three men.... in Texas. She was in new Orleans at Mardi Gras with one of the guys from deadliest catch. He got her a shot of tequila and disappeared. That's the last she remembers before walking up fighting and trying to run. She is safe now. She is a police officer still. She just doesn't work at the same station anymore. I just got the updates a little bit ago.


That's a scary story. So glad she's going to be ok. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Haha, Josephine and I are going to Olympia on Thursday!! http://olympia.london/whatson/spring-knitting-stitching-show


Wow I would so love to go to that festival me and Linky have not been for a couple of years now and I really miss them!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, if you are passing it out, I'll have a piece.
> 
> So good to see you. Would you believe I am still using your DPN.... Just can't make myself finish that black scarf. I'm wanting to do something lacey or colorful right now....
> 
> ...


So glad the dpn has been so useful
We've just had a week half term break and counting the five weeks until the 3 week Easter break :sm09:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Better naughty than getting soaked. xx


That's what I thought.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Haha, Josephine and I are going to Olympia on Thursday!! http://olympia.london/whatson/spring-knitting-stitching-show


Wish I could go too! Fiddle with some super yarn please!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning everyone. Our forecast is for sunny and bright. Sunrise is a few hours away and I hope the forecast is correct. I am off to knitting group this morning. I envy some of the ladies in my group. They work on complicated patterns while we chat. Last week I made Grandmas favorite dishcloth as that pattern is a no brainer. I must have no brain as I ended up with a huge cloth as I forget to start decreasing when I should have. I wonder what today will bring.


You made me laugh out loud, thanks... :sm09:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Yes, it will Pam and I want you to tell yourself tha "Everything is going to be all right"! In a year's time, I hope to hear that you and Mr Ric have never been happier or more relaxed!! xxxx


I agree!! .


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Then I'll take you somewhere peaceful where you won't be woken at some ungodly hours to march round the yard.


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm24: : thank you my friend!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-452762-38.html
> 
> I posted some photos from our Galveston Mardi Gras time. Google Galveston Mardi Gras for more info; we did the family-friendly afternoon parades. I'm sure the night-time version was much rowdier and drunker. You can expand the emblem historical market for more info on the house.


Great photos, that house is beautiful. It looks as though you were all having a great time.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Lil bit lil miss .. her mother was abducted for sex trafficking and she woke up fighting with a fence and three men.... in Texas. She was in new Orleans at Mardi Gras with one of the guys from deadliest catch. He got her a shot of tequila and disappeared. That's the last she remembers before walking up fighting and trying to run. She is safe now. She is a police officer still. She just doesn't work at the same station anymore. I just got the updates a little bit ago.


I hope they are trying to find him now, this is exactly what I keep telling Shawna that she needs to be more cautious about guys, what is the deadliest catch by the way.....I looked it up that's what I thought it was, they are going to be missing somebody....It's a good thing she had her training to rely on.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Home from my Claire's, we had a great afternoon knitting & nattering. She has made me a scarf, the first thing she has ever made just for me, it's very special. It's a very nice petral blue.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Great photos, that house is beautiful. It looks as though you were all having a great time.


We did.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Well I'm home safe and sound, fed, watered and eventually got the log burner going, it was in a stroppy mood. All a waste of time really as I'd done all the questions back in June, so had my blood pressure and weight done and gave an armful of blood then came home. Got a fortnight off now then back up to Manchester. 
Hope Bentley's medical went OK and everyone had a good day. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, Ive been to S and B today and had a nice afternoon. Iris and Kathleen came and we chatted away. Iris tell us the same stories over and over bless her.

Little bird ad some fun tonight. She came home early at 4.20pm. And not alone!!!! Her friend came to bring her home again, then visited about 30 times, we watched them for nearly an hour.He never goes in but just teases from the hole. She was full of mischeif tonight. When he flew away she would stretch her wings and her beak was moving and when he came to the dor, she didnt want to know him again. We think the way she stands up and stretches her wings it may be a mating ritual! I cant remember ever spreading mine when I was a lass!! DH took some photos from the TV and I'll see if I can put them on line, later.

DS has passed his Scuba diving exam yesterday. Hes sent me a photo but it could be anybody...Mammys proud! I'll see ifIcan send it through later too, probably tomorrow.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> So glad the dpn has been so useful
> We've just had a week half term break and counting the five weeks until the 3 week Easter break :sm09:


It will be here before you know it!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Wish I could go too! Fiddle with some super yarn please!!


I shall pet it with both hands, one for you and one for me!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Home from my Claire's, we had a great afternoon knitting & nattering. She has made me a scarf, the first thing she has ever made just for me, it's very special. It's a very nice petral blue.


Very nice, well done Claire!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Good evening June.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> We have a fox!


Is he paying board and lodgings?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I'm home safe and sound, fed, watered and eventually got the log burner going, it was in a stroppy mood. All a waste of time really as I'd done all the questions back in June, so had my blood pressure and weight done and gave an armful of blood then came home. Got a fortnight off now then back up to Manchester.
> Hope Bentley's medical went OK and everyone had a good day. xx


I had really hoped to get out in the garden for half an hour today, so many weeds to pull but it has rained and hail stoned on and off for most of the day! However, I have got a few jobs done indoors and cooked a scrummy dinner, barbeque marinated chicken, roast potatoes, broccoli, cauliflower and carrots. I have also made a start on the Laurelie shawl, just the easy garter stitch bit so far!!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, Ive been to S and B today and had a nice afternoon. Iris and Kathleen came and we chatted away. Iris tell us the same stories over and over bless her.
> 
> Little bird ad some fun tonight. She came home early at 4.20pm. And not alone!!!! Her friend came to bring her home again, then visited about 30 times, we watched them for nearly an hour.He never goes in but just teases from the hole. She was full of mischeif tonight. When he flew away she would stretch her wings and her beak was moving and when he came to the dor, she didnt want to know him again. We think the way she stands up and stretches her wings it may be a mating ritual! I cant remember ever spreading mine when I was a lass!! DH took some photos from the TV and I'll see if I can put them on line, later.
> 
> DS has passed his Scuba diving exam yesterday. Hes sent me a photo but it could be anybody...Mammys proud! I'll see ifIcan send it through later too, probably tomorrow.


This looks as though it could be serious. xx :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Good evening June.


'Ello darlin'!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Right, I'm off to have some dinner. DH has been shopping, so I'll see what he found.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, Ive been to S and B today and had a nice afternoon. Iris and Kathleen came and we chatted away. Iris tell us the same stories over and over bless her.
> 
> Little bird ad some fun tonight. She came home early at 4.20pm. And not alone!!!! Her friend came to bring her home again, then visited about 30 times, we watched them for nearly an hour.He never goes in but just teases from the hole. She was full of mischeif tonight. When he flew away she would stretch her wings and her beak was moving and when he came to the dor, she didnt want to know him again. We think the way she stands up and stretches her wings it may be a mating ritual! I cant remember ever spreading mine when I was a lass!! DH took some photos from the TV and I'll see if I can put them on line, later.
> 
> DS has passed his Scuba diving exam yesterday. Hes sent me a photo but it could be anybody...Mammys proud! I'll see ifIcan send it through later too, probably tomorrow.


Thanks so much for the lovely description of what's going on the the bird house, it really is fascinating to read and can't wait to hear what happens next!!

Well done Mr S, I have similar photos of my DS and DIL in Scuba gear, you can't even tell which is which!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Right, I'm off to have some dinner. DH has been shopping, so I'll see what he found.


Something tasty, hopefully, enjoy your dinner love!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I had really hoped to get out in the garden for half an hour today, so many weeds to pull but it has rained and hail stoned on and off for most of the day! However, I have got a few jobs done indoors and cooked a scrummy dinner, barbeque marinated chicken, roast potatoes, broccoli, cauliflower and carrots. I have also made a start on the Laurelie shawl, just the easy garter stitch bit so far!!! xxx


We had rain and even some sleet on the way home, so not a pleasant journey but did call into Morrison's as we were passing and hopefully done enough shopping not to have to go again until next week. Dinner sounds yummy apart from the cauliflower and broccoli ( yuck). Did get some braising steak and kidneys so will be getting a stew ready for Wednesday.
Had a look at my 4 ply and only got baby colours so might not be able to start the shawl yet anyway got a baby cardigan to finish first. Not sure I like the garter stitch part of it, I wonder if it could be changed, what do you think? xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We had rain and even some sleet on the way home, so not a pleasant journey but did call into Morrison's as we were passing and hopefully done enough shopping not to have to go again until next week. Dinner sounds yummy apart from the cauliflower and broccoli ( yuck). Did get some braising steak and kidneys so will be getting a stew ready for Wednesday.
> Had a look at my 4 ply and only got baby colours so might not be able to start the shawl yet anyway got a baby cardigan to finish first. Not sure I like the garter stitch part of it, I wonder if it could be changed, what do you think? xxxx


I would think so, it's only the increases at one end that aren't straight knitting so I guess you could use whatever pattern you like, maybe even something to echo the mosaic and lace pattern? xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

We got our timing wrong!!!!! Looked out about an hour and a half ago and we had a lovely starry night. Looked out just now and everywhere is white. Yes it's snowing, not a lot but it has covered everything, and to think a week ago we were basking in the high 80's F. Welcome home, luckily we did a pile of shopping on the way home today so don't need to go out if we don't want to. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We got our timing wrong!!!!! Looked out about an hour and a half ago and we had a lovely starry night. Looked out just now and everywhere is white. Yes it's snowing, not a lot but it has covered everything, and to think a week ago we were basking in the high 80's F. Welcome home, luckily we did a pile of shopping on the way home today so don't need to go out if we don't want to. xx


We had about 2-3 inches of snow this morning! It's gone now. I'm on my way to see my family. I want spring!! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> We had about 2-3 inches of snow this morning! It's gone now. I'm on my way to see my family. I want spring!! :sm01: xxxooo


Spring seems to be coming in some places, we saw quite a few daffodils on our trip home today but ours have got a long way to go yet. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.galvestonhistory.org/attractions/architectural-heritage/bishops-palace

Another place in Galveston, TX that we toured - it's only about a block from where we were. The Catholic Church kitty-korner from the Bishop's Palace is equally beautiful, but we didn't get a chance to go through it. I'll want to go to Mass there next year if I'm lucky enough to repeat the adventure again.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm back. My internet cut out mid-post.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.galvestonhistory.org/attractions/architectural-heritage/bishops-palace
> 
> Another place in Galveston, TX that we toured - it's only about a block from where we were. The Catholic Church kitty-korner from the Bishop's Palace is equally beautiful, but we didn't get a chance to go through it. I'll want to go to Mass there next year if I'm lucky enough to repeat the adventure again.


They don't build buildings like they used to.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Spring seems to be coming in some places, we saw quite a few daffodils on our trip home today but ours have got a long way to go yet. xx


No flowers here yet, but the trees are budding and getting ready to flower. I have a new allergy medicine, since my old one was making me sleepy, and it was dangerous to drive like that. (And I was nodding off at work, but no one noticed there.) :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We had about 2-3 inches of snow this morning! It's gone now. I'm on my way to see my family. I want spring!! :sm01: xxxooo


Are you looking at houses for sale in Olympia while you are there visiting your family.
Enjoy our visit.
We're still having the weird roller-coaster weather here. So long as we don't get any ice storms I will be happy to wait for Spring.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We got our timing wrong!!!!! Looked out about an hour and a half ago and we had a lovely starry night. Looked out just now and everywhere is white. Yes it's snowing, not a lot but it has covered everything, and to think a week ago we were basking in the high 80's F. Welcome home, luckily we did a pile of shopping on the way home today so don't need to go out if we don't want to. xx


I hope it disappears quickly for you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I would think so, it's only the increases at one end that aren't straight knitting so I guess you could use whatever pattern you like, maybe even something to echo the mosaic and lace pattern? xxxxx


Maybe seed stitch? Moss stitch? Double-moss stitch? Diamond brocade stitch?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Right, I'm off to have some dinner. DH has been shopping, so I'll see what he found.


Surprise tea?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I had really hoped to get out in the garden for half an hour today, so many weeds to pull but it has rained and hail stoned on and off for most of the day! However, I have got a few jobs done indoors and cooked a scrummy dinner, barbeque marinated chicken, roast potatoes, broccoli, cauliflower and carrots. I have also made a start on the Laurelie shawl, just the easy garter stitch bit so far!!! xxx


I had beef heart with fried mushrooms and onions and potatoes. It had been covered in a beer sauce so it was quite tasty.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, Ive been to S and B today and had a nice afternoon. Iris and Kathleen came and we chatted away. Iris tell us the same stories over and over bless her.
> 
> Little bird ad some fun tonight. She came home early at 4.20pm. And not alone!!!! Her friend came to bring her home again, then visited about 30 times, we watched them for nearly an hour.He never goes in but just teases from the hole. She was full of mischeif tonight. When he flew away she would stretch her wings and her beak was moving and when he came to the dor, she didnt want to know him again. We think the way she stands up and stretches her wings it may be a mating ritual! I cant remember ever spreading mine when I was a lass!! DH took some photos from the TV and I'll see if I can put them on line, later.
> 
> DS has passed his Scuba diving exam yesterday. Hes sent me a photo but it could be anybody...Mammys proud! I'll see ifIcan send it through later too, probably tomorrow.


I'm sure you straightened your skirt and made sure it was sitting just right.:sm01:

Good for your DS.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Home from my Claire's, we had a great afternoon knitting & nattering. She has made me a scarf, the first thing she has ever made just for me, it's very special. It's a very nice petral blue.


That's one to treasure.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Busy morning with KnitWIts, then a quick dash into town to get my new glasses. Back home put a chicken casserole in the oven and now off to the vets with Bentley. Back later xx


I hope Bentley was nice to the vet.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-452762-38.html
> 
> I posted some photos from our Galveston Mardi Gras time. Google Galveston Mardi Gras for more info; we did the family-friendly afternoon parades. I'm sure the night-time version was much rowdier and drunker. You can expand the emblem historical market for more info on the house.


Nice picture.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We don't have the answers to where or when yet. Our local transit organization is putting a light rail line along the freeway which is at the end of our street (we live on a cul-de-sac). Along with the light rail line, they are putting a station stop here as well. Our street is in the right of way for the 500-car parking structure that is going in along with the station. So, they are going to buy us out. The appraisal is this morning and the whole process of an offer, counteroffer, etc., etc., will take several months. We do plan to move out of the Seattle area, probably to another state (we do have property on an airstrip in a small community in the mountains of southern New Mexico and that's a possibility but not the only one). So much up in the air. We just found out a couple of weeks ago that the rental house roof has been leaking and needs to be replaced. We have a couple of vehicles that Mr. Ric is trying to get fixed in between all his many other projects (including his airplane needing it's annual inspection). The poor man is dealing with so much stress which stresses me out. Anyway spent the weekend getting the house as ready as time allows for the appraisal by the Sound Transit hired appraiser. The transit organization will reimburse us if we want to get our own appraisal done (after they give us an offer letter in about a month). They will also pay up to $7,500 for us to hire an attorney to help us out with all this. It's going to be a long several months, but I'm sure they are going to fly by. Lots of decisions to make, too. So, that's the highlights of my life in a nutshell regarding some of the craziness of my life these days. This too shall pass! xxxooo


I hope all went well.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> We had a vixen and her kitts living in the neighbors shed. She had 13 kitts. For several weeks we watched them romp and folic on our birdie cam.


That's a lot of kitts.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is the shawl that Trish posted, I bet she didn't realize we'd all want to do it but we like a challenge, don't we?!!! :sm24:


I'm in.
Project started in Ravelry. Just have to wind one of my skeins.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/nitz8catz/laurelie


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Maybe a nice easy blanket? I like the idea of grey, did you see Rookies pictues of the little cottage that was all pale grey? I thought it was gorgeous!!
> 
> This is what we are plotting........


Shades of grey would be nice. I have a sunshine yellow and a deep green that is almost black. That should be enough contrast. I haven't done mosaic before.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

And I'm back where I started.
Everyone have a good night now.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope Bentley was nice to the vet.


I hope the vet was nice to Bentley. :sm02:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I'm home safe and sound, fed, watered and eventually got the log burner going, it was in a stroppy mood. All a waste of time really as I'd done all the questions back in June, so had my blood pressure and weight done and gave an armful of blood then came home. Got a fortnight off now then back up to Manchester.
> Hope Bentley's medical went OK and everyone had a good day. xx


Pleased you are home again & warm. It seems such a long way for you to travel.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, Ive been to S and B today and had a nice afternoon. Iris and Kathleen came and we chatted away. Iris tell us the same stories over and over bless her.
> 
> Little bird ad some fun tonight. She came home early at 4.20pm. And not alone!!!! Her friend came to bring her home again, then visited about 30 times, we watched them for nearly an hour.He never goes in but just teases from the hole. She was full of mischeif tonight. When he flew away she would stretch her wings and her beak was moving and when he came to the dor, she didnt want to know him again. We think the way she stands up and stretches her wings it may be a mating ritual! I cant remember ever spreading mine when I was a lass!! DH took some photos from the TV and I'll see if I can put them on line, later.
> 
> DS has passed his Scuba diving exam yesterday. Hes sent me a photo but it could be anybody...Mammys proud! I'll see ifIcan send it through later too, probably tomorrow.


Such fun you are having with your little bird! Well done on your DS's latest achievement, of course you are proud, you should be, he is your baby.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I shall pet it with both hands, one for you and one for me!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xx


Thank you so much, my friend.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Is he paying board and lodgings?


No, he wanders around the neighbourhood. A few years ago we had one pin our neighbour's garden & they had a few babies. While we were away on holiday the babies used to play on our patio, with the neighbour's watching, we missed it.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> We had rain and even some sleet on the way home, so not a pleasant journey but did call into Morrison's as we were passing and hopefully done enough shopping not to have to go again until next week. Dinner sounds yummy apart from the cauliflower and broccoli ( yuck). Did get some braising steak and kidneys so will be getting a stew ready for Wednesday.
> Had a look at my 4 ply and only got baby colours so might not be able to start the shawl yet anyway got a baby cardigan to finish first. Not sure I like the garter stitch part of it, I wonder if it could be changed, what do you think? xxxx


Perhaps moss stitch?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Well it's 1.30am & im wide awake. I've knitted for ages, now got sore finger!! It's the way I hold my work. I think I'll go to bed & read a book, at least it will be warm in bed with my human hot water bottle! See you in the morning. Xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I shall pet it with both hands, one for you and one for me!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xx


Y'all might need to grow some extra arms to do all that petting for each of us because I want to feel some yummy yarn too!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Not quite sure when you're leaving for your trip but I hope you have a wonderful safe, happy and stress-free trip and make lots of memories!! xxxx


OK, today is Feb 28th, and we are leaving in the morning, March 1st, and will be cruising for 3 weeks, unless we get a particular call from the Boarding Kennels, then we will return earlier.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Some of you may remember lil bit. The little girl I use to babysit?
> 
> Her mom was kidnapped for sex trafficking! She was dating a new guy and went to new Orleans with him. ..had two shots of tequila and woke up in Texas. She was a cop too. She just recently quit the police force because she was engaged to another officer but they broke up.


Has she got back home? I just recently watched a film about two 18yo's who went to Russia for their Spring Break, and we're kidnapped for the sex trade. It was based on a true story, fortunately the mother wouldn't do what the Russian Police told her, and both girls were rescued, and I think that kidnap ring was broken up, and most involved were captured.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Are you looking at houses for sale in Olympia while you are there visiting your family.
> Enjoy our visit.
> We're still having the weird roller-coaster weather here. So long as we don't get any ice storms I will be happy to wait for Spring.


No, not looking here. Mr. Ric is thinking about southwest of Boise, Idaho. We need to have decent enough weather to get over there to look around a bit.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope all went well.


Thank you. It went ok. Won't hear anything ore for about six weeks.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We have a camera in the birdhouse.
> 
> My boys seem to be doing ok. Its hard to tell...!!! haha, GS1 is at university and learning to drive aswell. GS2 is at college and typical teenager with no patience but lots of cuddles still. They are 18 and 16 now. They are nearly 6ft and look down on me. They are still my life.


Figured a camera was the deal..... (BTW---- whatever that word is that Marg has..... hope it isn't catching... sounds scary....) I know what you mean about the boys. My girls are 16 and 20 now and both really close to 6 feet. With DD at 5'10 and SIL at 6'5" we just tell people we are going to the Land of the Giants when we visit.... Sure is hard to keep up with those long legs. , Gave Livey my car for her 16th birthday so she is mobile and hostile! Glad to have Rachel back from Ireland but she is in Austin, 4 hours away, so we really don't get to see her much. I can't believe that they will really fly the coop in the next couple of years. I think my kids will move when they become empty nesters as well. Don't know where the time has gone, but I want it back.... re your GS1 driving, After seeing the roads in Ireland and even in London, don't think I would be doing much driving! Lordy, they are narrow and crowded. We did rent a car in France but we were in wine country so no big deal.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. I thought Torremalinus sounded like something painful and awful. Mr. Google says it is a lovely resort town. I get a real education sharing with all of you. I hope you enjoy S and B today.


Glad you cleared that up for me!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> We have a fox!


When mom was in Arkansas, she lived in a wooded area high on a bluff overlooking the river. There was a fox that came every day so mom would buy whole chickens to cut up and then throw the scraps over the rail. When the fox had babies, she actually brought them to the front of the house a bit back from the big porch as if to show them off! They are just gorgeous.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, it's like April here, sunshine & showers. I'm going to see Claire this afternoon, we are going to have a knit & natter time, just us. I dont see enough of her, especially on our own. She is very involved with our local church, she is responsible for children's activities, also a toddler group with special needs. Plus her work & not forgetting being mum. She says she takes after me when I was younger & fitter, I was always involved in things.
> Hope you all enjoy your day.


The baby outfit sounds sweet. I'm thinking I may do a blanket and an elephant toy. Also know they are big basketball fans so maybe a pair of sneaker booties and a hat in the team colors.

How nice you and Clair get to spend some time together with her schedule. We all get together for birthdays and such, but to just have "alone time" with the girls is almost impossible with their schedules. I really wish we could set a date for lunch or something once a month. Jessica did treat all us girls to a lovely night out at a special restaurant last summer. I think it was the first time we did something for no real reason and without the boys and it was so special. If I could get them all in once place at the same time....... kind of like rounding up a litter of kittens!

Tell Claire "Hello" for me. (Back in the day, that was my college study.... teaching physically handicapped children. That was before the special needs title came to be...)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Maybe I should join the mosaic bandwagon. What pattern is everyone using?


Ah, so that is the current fad. Is that like entrelac? I have a couple books and have done a couple samples but no project. How is your mom and your DD? Are you still working every waking hour?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is the shawl that Trish posted, I bet she didn't realize we'd all want to do it but we like a challenge, don't we?!!! :sm24:


NICE! I'm printing that out. Not what I was thinking at all, but I like the 3 different sections and it looks a nice size. I did not see Jeanette's post and I couldn't get her on the phone yesterday but will ask her about it when I call tomorrow. She did post a cute elephant on Facebook but the pattern was not really there when I went to the sight. I know it won't be hard to find a cute toy pattern though.... not my favorite knit project, but thought it would be cute.

Yes, it does sound like we are in the country.... but we really are not at all.... There are some nice greenbelts though and I guess we are just crowding out the animals that were hiding.... Still haven't gotten a picture of our "guest" under the foundation...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jinx said:


> We had a vixen and her kitts living in the neighbors shed. She had 13 kitts. For several weeks we watched them romp and folic on our birdie cam.


13! She really was a vixen!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We don't have the answers to where or when yet. Our local transit organization is putting a light rail line along the freeway which is at the end of our street (we live on a cul-de-sac). Along with the light rail line, they are putting a station stop here as well. Our street is in the right of way for the 500-car parking structure that is going in along with the station. So, they are going to buy us out. The appraisal is this morning and the whole process of an offer, counteroffer, etc., etc., will take several months. We do plan to move out of the Seattle area, probably to another state (we do have property on an airstrip in a small community in the mountains of southern New Mexico and that's a possibility but not the only one). So much up in the air. We just found out a couple of weeks ago that the rental house roof has been leaking and needs to be replaced. We have a couple of vehicles that Mr. Ric is trying to get fixed in between all his many other projects (including his airplane needing it's annual inspection). The poor man is dealing with so much stress which stresses me out. Anyway spent the weekend getting the house as ready as time allows for the appraisal by the Sound Transit hired appraiser. The transit organization will reimburse us if we want to get our own appraisal done (after they give us an offer letter in about a month). They will also pay up to $7,500 for us to hire an attorney to help us out with all this. It's going to be a long several months, but I'm sure they are going to fly by. Lots of decisions to make, too. So, that's the highlights of my life in a nutshell regarding some of the craziness of my life these days. This too shall pass! xxxooo


Good Grief! What a mess.... We have State Farm building a huge complex a mile or so down the road.Also townhouses, restaurants, stores, hotel... quite a deal, and it has made all the property around here go like hotcakes and the main road a lot busier... but it is not right in our yard. Hope you get a really good appraisal.

My sense of direction is nonexistent.... completely..... but if you end up in New Mexico, two of the BEST yarn stores in the whole world are there. (In Taos) We have some friends that live on top of a mountain on the way there and they travel all over the world so they are looking to have friends stay at their place while they are gone. WE are on the list! Hope it works out. Hatch chile, Hot air balloon festival, Christmas chile ordered on our food.... and a friend who grew up in the pueblos so we can visit the real deal (not the secret rituals though). I love the town, not a fan of the scrub landscape...

Your family is going to miss you when you go out of state, Hopefully, it will be flying distance for your plane. I feel for the car situation. The next time something goes wrong with G's El Camino, I'm going to torch it! And the roof on the rent house.... when it rains, it pours. We all had to have roofs replaced here last Spring because of a bad hail storm. This winter people all around us had frozen pipes and water damage. I've learned to open cabinets and insulate and all that good stuff but this house used to flood due to the pool decking slanting into the patio and the neighbor having a retaining wall that made the side of the house flood and I called it the Aquarian house. I became an expert at drying out carpet from the bottom up. Water is so intrusive and travels such mysterious routes. Hate it.

Thanks for the update.. You really have your hands full and a real new adventure in store.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Haha, Josephine and I are going to Olympia on Thursday!! http://olympia.london/whatson/spring-knitting-stitching-show


 That looks like scrumptious fun. I'm jealous. Jeanette has Vogue Live in Chicago and tou have that. I don't think there is a thing happening in Dallas for the knitting community this season. Lots of quilt, flower and music festivals though.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

linkan said:


> Lil bit lil miss .. her mother was abducted for sex trafficking and she woke up fighting with a fence and three men.... in Texas. She was in new Orleans at Mardi Gras with one of the guys from deadliest catch. He got her a shot of tequila and disappeared. That's the last she remembers before walking up fighting and trying to run. She is safe now. She is a police officer still. She just doesn't work at the same station anymore. I just got the updates a little bit ago.


Where on earth did she meet someone from Deadliest Catch? So glad she is safely on way home. What an ordeal.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

linkan said:


> Helloooooooooo JYNX !
> That's alot of alot of alot of stuff lady. Glad to see you here again though.
> ????????????


Hello to YOU... and yes, it has been one thing after another...... but I'm still standing! (Well, mostly sitting... time to get rear in gear.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Home from my Claire's, we had a great afternoon knitting & nattering. She has made me a scarf, the first thing she has ever made just for me, it's very special. It's a very nice petral blue.


How lovely. I like to make things for other people who also make things because they do know what goes into it. That is a wonderful color for you too.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I'm home safe and sound, fed, watered and eventually got the log burner going, it was in a stroppy mood. All a waste of time really as I'd done all the questions back in June, so had my blood pressure and weight done and gave an armful of blood then came home. Got a fortnight off now then back up to Manchester.
> Hope Bentley's medical went OK and everyone had a good day. xx


Sometimes those visits are so frustrating and seem such a waste. Gerry had a colonoscopy a couple weeks back. The doctor actually had him come in for a less than five minute office call to tell him the same thing he did right after the procedure and had the nerve to send a bill.... (which I am not paying and told the insurance company they shouldn't either.) Guess I won't be seeing that Dr. Hope all is just routine and well next visit for you.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We got our timing wrong!!!!! Looked out about an hour and a half ago and we had a lovely starry night. Looked out just now and everywhere is white. Yes it's snowing, not a lot but it has covered everything, and to think a week ago we were basking in the high 80's F. Welcome home, luckily we did a pile of shopping on the way home today so don't need to go out if we don't want to. xx


We haven't had snow yet, but we keep having huge fluctuations. It was 88 a couple of days ago and in the 50's today. Glad you made that stop. Gerry had deliveries from early morning until 7:30 tonight. He said he could hear my stomach rumbling from miles away so stopped at Raising Canes for out favorite fried chicken strips and dipping sauce.... Just the kind of diet food I need... but it was good. Stay warm...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.galvestonhistory.org/attractions/architectural-heritage/bishops-palace
> 
> Another place in Galveston, TX that we toured - it's only about a block from where we were. The Catholic Church kitty-korner from the Bishop's Palace is equally beautiful, but we didn't get a chance to go through it. I'll want to go to Mass there next year if I'm lucky enough to repeat the adventure again.


The Bishop's Palace is quite something. There is quite a bit of historical architecture in Galveston... We have seen very little. Another road trip. Have been thinking about a trip to Corpus Christi.... since I did live there as a tot when Dad was in the Navy. I hear they have done quite a bit of sprucing up.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Shades of grey would be nice. I have a sunshine yellow and a deep green that is almost black. That should be enough contrast. I haven't done mosaic before.


Neither have I. Guess I need to go shopping in the stash and see what looks good. (Though I should be finishing up a few projects.... but that would be just too sensible.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> OK, today is Feb 28th, and we are leaving in the morning, March 1st, and will be cruising for 3 weeks, unless we get a particular call from the Boarding Kennels, then we will return earlier.


Have a wonderful and relaxing time. We want to hear all about it. I know you hate leaving the fur babies, but remember that it is a little mini=spa for them too.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

3 AM and I need to get to bed. I do want to leave you with my tale of the day. Put down your cups so no snorting or spitting! Lost the entire day because I didn't want to get into a messy project with having a 3 PM Dr. visit. Got all cleaned up, did hair, looking presentable. Hopped in the car and got half way to hospital and started thinking it was odd they had not called with a reminder or a reschedule because he so often gets hung up in surgery. Well....... pulled out phone to check calendar. Visit is MARCH 1... not MONDAY.... I really do need a keeper. You can all stop laughing now....

Came home and went to spend time with the cats next door. We went out in back yard. The sassy one started out jumping in the compost bin. Then she decided to sit on top of the rain barrel. It does have a screen top, but not very secure. She is not dainty and I could just see her falling through and not being able to get out. She also decided knitting needles were interesting. The little back one is shy but very observant. After locking themselves in the bedroom the other day, they could not run down the stairs fast enough to see me today. Now if I could just get the alarm to stop beeping. It is driving me crazy. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> 3 AM and I need to get to bed. I do want to leave you with my tale of the day. Put down your cups so no snorting or spitting! Lost the entire day because I didn't want to get into a messy project with having a 3 PM Dr. visit. Got all cleaned up, did hair, looking presentable. Hopped in the car and got half way to hospital and started thinking it was odd they had not called with a reminder or a reschedule because he so often gets hung up in surgery. Well....... pulled out phone to check calendar. Visit is MARCH 1... not MONDAY.... I really do need a keeper. You can all stop laughing now....
> 
> Came home and went to spend time with the cats next door. We went out in back yard. The sassy one started out jumping in the compost bin. Then she decided to sit on top of the rain barrel. It does have a screen top, but not very secure. She is not dainty and I could just see her falling through and not being able to get out. She also decided knitting needles were interesting. The little back one is shy but very observant. After locking themselves in the bedroom the other day, they could not run down the stairs fast enough to see me today. Now if I could just get the alarm to stop beeping. It is driving me crazy. See you all tomorrow.


Sleep well. So lovely having you back with us. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. 

Well we all survived the visit to the vets. It was absolutely pouring with rain when we went out and Bentley was not impressed. Got to the vets and the waiting room was full of dogs of all shapes and sizes and a very opinionated woman with a loud voice, luckily she didn't stay long. The vet was lovely with Bentley, gave him a thorough checking over, he was not impressed at having his temperature taken!! She checked his weight and he has lost a bit of weight so she was pleased with that. She thinks he is a gorgeous cat and in the peak of health. Came out and the sky was clear and no rain. 

Once we got home Bentley was a bit jumpy, had some food and went and hid in the bedroom. It started raining again so he was not in the mood to go out. He finally made a quick dash round the garden before bedtime.

Of course being so lazy all day (I forgot to say that in the morning he bagged one of the chairs and joined the KnitWIts) come bedtime he was in to mood to play. He did eveentually settle down on the bed and this morning is still there with his face in the sun.

I didn't do any knitting last night but sorted out the things I will need to run a workshop next Monday on brooch making.

Off to the garden centre later and then maybe I'll knit. I must say I rather like the idea of doing moss stitch rather than garter on the shawl. I'll have another look at it before I decide, the only thing is the moss stitch won't drape so well being bulkier. Decisions, decisions! Have a great day everyone xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Maybe a nice easy blanket? I like the idea of grey, did you see Rookies pictues of the little cottage that was all pale grey? I thought it was gorgeous!!
> 
> This is what we are plotting........


I think I have some yarn, that I can make this project with, I won't be starting this on my travels, but once I am home again, I will be able to sort out what I will be using. I might need to use my yarn double, as it is 2 ply (lace weight), and I think fingerings weight is 4 ply ... is that correct?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We don't have the answers to where or when yet. Our local transit organization is putting a light rail line along the freeway which is at the end of our street (we live on a cul-de-sac). Along with the light rail line, they are putting a station stop here as well. Our street is in the right of way for the 500-car parking structure that is going in along with the station. So, they are going to buy us out. The appraisal is this morning and the whole process of an offer, counteroffer, etc., etc., will take several months. We do plan to move out of the Seattle area, probably to another state (we do have property on an airstrip in a small community in the mountains of southern New Mexico and that's a possibility but not the only one). So much up in the air. We just found out a couple of weeks ago that the rental house roof has been leaking and needs to be replaced. We have a couple of vehicles that Mr. Ric is trying to get fixed in between all his many other projects (including his airplane needing it's annual inspection). The poor man is dealing with so much stress which stresses me out. Anyway spent the weekend getting the house as ready as time allows for the appraisal by the Sound Transit hired appraiser. The transit organization will reimburse us if we want to get our own appraisal done (after they give us an offer letter in about a month). They will also pay up to $7,500 for us to hire an attorney to help us out with all this. It's going to be a long several months, but I'm sure they are going to fly by. Lots of decisions to make, too. So, that's the highlights of my life in a nutshell regarding some of the craziness of my life these days. This too shall pass! xxxooo


And when it is all over, you will need an extremely relaxing holiday ...... I hope it becomes less stressful sooner, rather than later! xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls from sunny NE UK. Over 60's today. The flipping woodpecker was drilling at 6.45 this morning!! Say no more!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> OK, today is Feb 28th, and we are leaving in the morning, March 1st, and will be cruising for 3 weeks, unless we get a particular call from the Boarding Kennels, then we will return earlier.


have a fantastic time.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I think I'm going to join you all, too, as I have the yarn for it and this will be a good project to use it on. I won't be able to begin until later in the week as I'm leaving to go to Olympia for a visit with my sister and my parents. Will be be back home Wednesday a.m., so may have time to get it started then. It's such a beautiful pattern! xxxooo


I will be starting about 3 weeks after you begin, so I will be able to read everyone else's comments, so please leave comments, because I might just need them! ????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope it disappears quickly for you.


We didn't have any more during the night and now it's lightly raining so the snow is slowly going. Hopefully that will be it for this year. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Maybe seed stitch? Moss stitch? Double-moss stitch? Diamond brocade stitch?


I'll have to look the third one up, don't know that one. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Pleased you are home again & warm. It seems such a long way for you to travel.


It is a long way, it all started when we lived in the Lake District with a botched operation so got a different consultant, one of the best I found out later, who happened to be in Manchester and have stuck with him ever since. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> OK, today is Feb 28th, and we are leaving in the morning, March 1st, and will be cruising for 3 weeks, unless we get a particular call from the Boarding Kennels, then we will return earlier.


Have a great time, enjoy WA for me. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We got our timing wrong!!!!! Looked out about an hour and a half ago and we had a lovely starry night. Looked out just now and everywhere is white. Yes it's snowing, not a lot but it has covered everything, and to think a week ago we were basking in the high 80's F. Welcome home, luckily we did a pile of shopping on the way home today so don't need to go out if we don't want to. xx


Not even for a snowball fight?!! Quite right, stay in the warm and knit!!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Not even for a snowball fight?!! Quite right, stay in the warm and knit!!! xxx


Not really enough for a snowball fight about an inch and a half and slowly disappearing today. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We had about 2-3 inches of snow this morning! It's gone now. I'm on my way to see my family. I want spring!! :sm01: xxxooo


We have Spring here at the moment, although at 6'C still quite chilly. Could be Winter again in the next half hour, who knows?!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.galvestonhistory.org/attractions/architectural-heritage/bishops-palace
> 
> Another place in Galveston, TX that we toured - it's only about a block from where we were. The Catholic Church kitty-korner from the Bishop's Palace is equally beautiful, but we didn't get a chance to go through it. I'll want to go to Mass there next year if I'm lucky enough to repeat the adventure again.


What a beautiful building!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm back. My internet cut out mid-post.


I wondered where you went, you don't usually go that abruptly!!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I had beef heart with fried mushrooms and onions and potatoes. It had been covered in a beer sauce so it was quite tasty.


I've never had beef heart although I love stuffed braised lamb's heart. Sadly DH doesn't eat any offal and I can't be bothered to cook it for myself!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think I have some yarn, that I can make this project with, I won't be starting this on my travels, but once I am home again, I will be able to sort out what I will be using. I might need to use my yarn double, as it is 2 ply (lace weight), and I think fingerings weight is 4 ply ... is that correct?


Yes it's 4 ply. Have a lovely holiday. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I would enjoy knitting that. Very relaxing. But I would never wear it. I would have to change the garter stitch, which I don't like the look of.


I don't either, but I do like moss stitch, so I will possibly substitute to that stitch.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm in.
> Project started in Ravelry. Just have to wind one of my skeins.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/nitz8catz/laurelie


Yay!! I've done 54 rows so far!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm going to try a swatch of moss stitch before I pull the other out. x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Shades of grey would be nice. I have a sunshine yellow and a deep green that is almost black. That should be enough contrast. I haven't done mosaic before.


I am using white left over baby yarn and a hand painted yarn that came from somewhere on our last N America trip, it is purpley blue and turquoise!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Y'all might need to grow some extra arms to do all that petting for each of us because I want to feel some yummy yarn too!


I shall make like an octopus!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> OK, today is Feb 28th, and we are leaving in the morning, March 1st, and will be cruising for 3 weeks, unless we get a particular call from the Boarding Kennels, then we will return earlier.


Fingers crossed that your pups will be contented while you are away so you can enjoy your trip. Be safe and happy!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> No, not looking here. Mr. Ric is thinking about southwest of Boise, Idaho. We need to have decent enough weather to get over there to look around a bit.


You have an awfully big country to choose from!! I wouldn't know where to start, will you fly when you start seriously looking? xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

My spring flowers...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That looks like scrumptious fun. I'm jealous. Jeanette has Vogue Live in Chicago and tou have that. I don't think there is a thing happening in Dallas for the knitting community this season. Lots of quilt, flower and music festivals though.


You could consider starting your own knitting festival, could be a nice little moneymaker and you would have tons of yarn within arms reach!!! xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Lil bit lil miss .. her mother was abducted for sex trafficking and she woke up fighting with a fence and three men.... in Texas. She was in new Orleans at Mardi Gras with one of the guys from deadliest catch. He got her a shot of tequila and disappeared. That's the last she remembers before walking up fighting and trying to run. She is safe now. She is a police officer still. She just doesn't work at the same station anymore. I just got the updates a little bit ago.


I am so glad that she is safe now! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Just a quick catch up, our rain has now turned to snow. Get the knitting out. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> 3 AM and I need to get to bed. I do want to leave you with my tale of the day. Put down your cups so no snorting or spitting! Lost the entire day because I didn't want to get into a messy project with having a 3 PM Dr. visit. Got all cleaned up, did hair, looking presentable. Hopped in the car and got half way to hospital and started thinking it was odd they had not called with a reminder or a reschedule because he so often gets hung up in surgery. Well....... pulled out phone to check calendar. Visit is MARCH 1... not MONDAY.... I really do need a keeper. You can all stop laughing now....
> 
> Came home and went to spend time with the cats next door. We went out in back yard. The sassy one started out jumping in the compost bin. Then she decided to sit on top of the rain barrel. It does have a screen top, but not very secure. She is not dainty and I could just see her falling through and not being able to get out. She also decided knitting needles were interesting. The little back one is shy but very observant. After locking themselves in the bedroom the other day, they could not run down the stairs fast enough to see me today. Now if I could just get the alarm to stop beeping. It is driving me crazy. See you all tomorrow.


Oh dear, how frustrating to get yourself all ready and waste a day for nothing but don't beat yourself up, I've done exactly the same thing, although usually, I'm a few days _late_!! Sounds like lots of fun with the kitties, I can see they will be paying you lots of visits when they are old enough to be let out!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think I have some yarn, that I can make this project with, I won't be starting this on my travels, but once I am home again, I will be able to sort out what I will be using. I might need to use my yarn double, as it is 2 ply (lace weight), and I think fingerings weight is 4 ply ... is that correct?


Yes that's right.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My spring flowers...


What a beautiful picture!! xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I have done some catchup, but I am going to watch some tv now. Depending on Internet access, I might be able to get on here while we are away. If not, I will have plenty to catch up with. Have a great day everyone. xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have done some catchup, but I am going to watch some tv now. Depending on Internet access, I might be able to get on here while we are away. If not, I will have plenty to catch up with. Have a great day everyone. xoxoxo


Please bob in if and when we can, we want to hear all about your adventures as they happen!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:11 am EST and 1'C (34'F). Today we get spring and summer, rain showers and thunderstorms. Tomorrow, we get winter again.
I tried that Laurelie last night. I was doing well until I forgot to count one of the rows and ended up starting a row on the wrong side. When I tried to take it out I found out I had done the same thing further down. So frogged and I will start it again. Didn't think the garter part would be a problem. Might be the dark green/almost black yarn colour. ???


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What a beautiful picture!! xxx


Thank you xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have done some catchup, but I am going to watch some tv now. Depending on Internet access, I might be able to get on here while we are away. If not, I will have plenty to catch up with. Have a great day everyone. xoxoxo





London Girl said:


> Please bob in if and when we can, we want to hear all about your adventures as they happen!!! xxxx


And pictures when you can. You're going to a part of your country that none of us will probably ever get to visit.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:11 am EST and 1'C (34'F). Today we get spring and summer, rain showers and thunderstorms. Tomorrow, we get winter again.
> I tried that Laurelie last night. I was doing well until I forgot to count one of the rows and ended up starting a row on the wrong side. When I tried to take it out I found out I had done the same thing further down. So frogged and I will start it again. Didn't think the garter part would be a problem. Might be the dark green/almost black yarn colour. ???


You are not alone. Took me several attempts to get started. Xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My spring flowers...


I like the furry flower. Can you send seeds? :sm11: 
I've got a little African violet now. I'm trying not to overwater it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yay!! I've done 54 rows so far!!


Good for you. I need to catch up. I want to be close to the mosaic part when you do it. Then you can give me tips. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I've never had beef heart although I love stuffed braised lamb's heart. Sadly DH doesn't eat any offal and I can't be bothered to cook it for myself!


I'm not fond of kidney and liver, but the heart is fairly easy to do. Boil it all day then fry in bacon fat because the heart usually doesn't have much fat in it.
Chicken hearts are our favourites too. Just braise them in wine, and butter with garlic cloves and onions. Fast and yummy. (And cheap)
Mum loves liver, but she usually overcooks it until it resembles leather. Can you see why I never learned to like liver?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I wondered where you went, you don't usually go that abruptly!!! xx


If we have thunderstorms I may be offline again. I really need to get a surge protector. The router downstairs has one now and it has made SUCH a difference, but the wireless switch doesn't have any protection and I've had to replace that switch at least 3 times.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not really enough for a snowball fight about an inch and a half and slowly disappearing today. xxxx


So you can't make a snowman and watch him melt? :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'll have to look the third one up, don't know that one. xx


It's a Barbara Walker one, I think.
http://www.knittingmagic.biz/knitnut/diamond-brocade.html
It should, kinda, match the shapes of the mosaic and lace.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls from sunny NE UK. Over 60's today. The flipping woodpecker was drilling at 6.45 this morning!! Say no more!


Can you put a layer of rubber over the flashing, That should confuse the woodpecker.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey.
> 
> Well we all survived the visit to the vets. It was absolutely pouring with rain when we went out and Bentley was not impressed. Got to the vets and the waiting room was full of dogs of all shapes and sizes and a very opinionated woman with a loud voice, luckily she didn't stay long. The vet was lovely with Bentley, gave him a thorough checking over, he was not impressed at having his temperature taken!! She checked his weight and he has lost a bit of weight so she was pleased with that. She thinks he is a gorgeous cat and in the peak of health. Came out and the sky was clear and no rain.
> 
> ...


Try the moss stitch with the larger needle.
Glad Bentley had a fairly good vet visit. All that running outside is making him a svelte kitty. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sleep well. So lovely having you back with us. xx


I agree.
I'm glad to have you back here Dreamweaver.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> 3 AM and I need to get to bed. I do want to leave you with my tale of the day. Put down your cups so no snorting or spitting! Lost the entire day because I didn't want to get into a messy project with having a 3 PM Dr. visit. Got all cleaned up, did hair, looking presentable. Hopped in the car and got half way to hospital and started thinking it was odd they had not called with a reminder or a reschedule because he so often gets hung up in surgery. Well....... pulled out phone to check calendar. Visit is MARCH 1... not MONDAY.... I really do need a keeper. You can all stop laughing now....
> 
> Came home and went to spend time with the cats next door. We went out in back yard. The sassy one started out jumping in the compost bin. Then she decided to sit on top of the rain barrel. It does have a screen top, but not very secure. She is not dainty and I could just see her falling through and not being able to get out. She also decided knitting needles were interesting. The little back one is shy but very observant. After locking themselves in the bedroom the other day, they could not run down the stairs fast enough to see me today. Now if I could just get the alarm to stop beeping. It is driving me crazy. See you all tomorrow.


I have alarms on my phone now. My excuse is that I have too many things on my mind and my mind can only hold so much. I'm sticking with this excuse.
Now I just need to put grocery lists on my phone. I went to the grocery store and bought everything except the item that I was supposed to pick up. :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Neither have I. Guess I need to go shopping in the stash and see what looks good. (Though I should be finishing up a few projects.... but that would be just too sensible.)


Those projects will still be there afterwards. That's what I'm saying. 
It's nice to knit a project with others. Even online.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to run now.
The TV is saying that part of the highway that I have to drive over is down to one lane due to any accident. My alternate road is under construction, so either way will be slow.
Everyone have a great day.l
And tonight is Knit Night, whoo hoo.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> So you can't make a snowman and watch him melt? :sm17:


Unfortunately no although I don't think I want to go out in it anyway, my thermostat hasn't adjusted to UK weather. It can't really decide what to do, I think we are on the snowline so it is alternating between snow and rain. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's a Barbara Walker one, I think.
> http://www.knittingmagic.biz/knitnut/diamond-brocade.html
> It should, kinda, match the shapes of the mosaic and lace.


That looks nice xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Try the moss stitch with the larger needle.
> Glad Bentley had a fairly good vet visit. All that running outside is making him a svelte kitty. :sm01:


Just got out my bigger needles to give it a go. Bentley is now asleep on the bed! xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> And when it is all over, you will need an extremely relaxing holiday ...... I hope it becomes less stressful sooner, rather than later! xoxoxo


Thank you and I agree about having a lovely long holiday when this is over (or maybe while it's going on). :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You have an awfully big country to choose from!! I wouldn't know where to start, will you fly when you start seriously looking? xxx


Not sure about the flying part in our little plane but probably in a commercial plane to save time getting there and getting a rental car once there so we can look around. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My spring flowers...


Great photo! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Sleep well. So lovely having you back with us. xx


I so agree, we have missed you, it's more special as I have met you. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you and I agree about having a lovely long holiday when this is over (or maybe while it's going on). :sm02: xxxooo


Now that sounds like a good idea xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I have now gone to plan B as l have just realized l do not have enough yardage of the pyrple silk and linen to make the shawl. Dived into my stash and now found some merino that l bought when l was in Toronto with June, Pam and Mav. There's 435 metres so that should be ok. It's 4ply but l will try moss stitch on 3.75 mm and use 4mm for the larger size.

it's a slightly reddier than the previous one but still should go ok with the lilac.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Please bob in if and when we can, we want to hear all about your adventures as they happen!!! xxxx


Sorry that should have read 'when _you_ can'!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:11 am EST and 1'C (34'F). Today we get spring and summer, rain showers and thunderstorms. Tomorrow, we get winter again.
> I tried that Laurelie last night. I was doing well until I forgot to count one of the rows and ended up starting a row on the wrong side. When I tried to take it out I found out I had done the same thing further down. So frogged and I will start it again. Didn't think the garter part would be a problem. Might be the dark green/almost black yarn colour. ???


The straight side is on the left when you are knitting the right side - as opposed to the wrong side!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good for you. I need to catch up. I want to be close to the mosaic part when you do it. Then you can give me tips. :sm24:


I'm the one that is going to need all the tips!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Now onto plan C! The merino didn't look right, so now doing the lilac first and will look for a purple on Thursday.

Bentley has decided he likes the fire..


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm not fond of kidney and liver, but the heart is fairly easy to do. Boil it all day then fry in bacon fat because the heart usually doesn't have much fat in it.
> Chicken hearts are our favourites too. Just braise them in wine, and butter with garlic cloves and onions. Fast and yummy. (And cheap)
> Mum loves liver, but she usually overcooks it until it resembles leather. Can you see why I never learned to like liver?


I love liver and bacon but only like it very lightly fried so that it is really tender!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's a Barbara Walker one, I think.
> http://www.knittingmagic.biz/knitnut/diamond-brocade.html
> It should, kinda, match the shapes of the mosaic and lace.


I like that but would it curl up as it is mostly stocking stitch?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have alarms on my phone now. My excuse is that I have too many things on my mind and my mind can only hold so much. I'm sticking with this excuse.
> Now I just need to put grocery lists on my phone. I went to the grocery store and bought everything except the item that I was supposed to pick up. :sm16:


I just did that, walked into the Pound Shop for three things. They didn't have one of them so I just came out again and got on the bus, duh!! My excuse is old age, what's yours Nitz?!! :sm17: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Not sure about the flying part in our little plane but probably in a commercial plane to save time getting there and getting a rental car once there so we can look around. xxxooo


Good idea, as stress free as possible! :sm24: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Now onto plan C! The merino didn't look right, so now doing the lilac first and will look for a purple on Thursday.
> 
> Bentley has decided he likes the fire..


I'd be sitting right there next to him if I was there, we've just come in and it's really cold in here. I'd light a fire but we haven't got a fireplace! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Surprise tea?


It always is. He bought cream doughnuts, custard tarts and a packet of scones (fresh); bananas, plums, clementines, tomatoes and washing powder. I gave up, made him a cheese sandwich, ate a cream doughnut and did an online jigsaw. Amazingly good eating habits!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope Bentley was nice to the vet.


Only if the vet was nice to him.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sleep well. So lovely having you back with us. xx


It really is, and making us laugh again.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey.
> 
> Well we all survived the visit to the vets. It was absolutely pouring with rain when we went out and Bentley was not impressed. Got to the vets and the waiting room was full of dogs of all shapes and sizes and a very opinionated woman with a loud voice, luckily she didn't stay long. The vet was lovely with Bentley, gave him a thorough checking over, he was not impressed at having his temperature taken!! She checked his weight and he has lost a bit of weight so she was pleased with that. She thinks he is a gorgeous cat and in the peak of health. Came out and the sky was clear and no rain.
> 
> ...


double moss stitch? Or will that b e as bad?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'll have to look the third one up, don't know that one. xx


Pretty. How about Purl Stitch Fabric stitch?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We have Spring here at the moment, although at 6'C still quite chilly. Could be Winter again in the next half hour, who knows?!!!


Blue, blue sky here. When I got in my car at 12.30 p.m. it said 15'c.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> The straight side is on the left when you are knitting the right side - as opposed to the wrong side!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Clear as mud. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Now onto plan C! The merino didn't look right, so now doing the lilac first and will look for a purple on Thursday.
> 
> Bentley has decided he likes the fire..


Sensible cat. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My spring flowers...


The tabby plant is growing well. Such a welcoming picture. I want to be there with you and a coffee.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, how frustrating to get yourself all ready and waste a day for nothing but don't beat yourself up, I've done exactly the same thing, although usually, I'm a few days _late_!! Sounds like lots of fun with the kitties, I can see they will be paying you lots of visits when they are old enough to be let out!! xx


I went all the way to London once a week early. I felt so stupid, but it's easily done.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> It always is. He bought cream doughnuts, custard tarts and a packet of scones (fresh); bananas, plums, clementines, tomatoes and washing powder. I gave up, made him a cheese sandwich, ate a cream doughnut and did an online jigsaw. Amazingly good eating habits!!


Was there supposed to be a cooked meal amongst that lot? xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:11 am EST and 1'C (34'F). Today we get spring and summer, rain showers and thunderstorms. Tomorrow, we get winter again.
> I tried that Laurelie last night. I was doing well until I forgot to count one of the rows and ended up starting a row on the wrong side. When I tried to take it out I found out I had done the same thing further down. So frogged and I will start it again. Didn't think the garter part would be a problem. Might be the dark green/almost black yarn colour. ???


That IS a horrible colour to knit with. I know, as I had to knit two cardigans for the twins, then they weren't allowed to wear them to school.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I love liver and bacon but only like it very lightly fried so that it is really tender!


I love it, but cannot eat it anymore because it is the worst thing for gout.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Was there supposed to be a cooked meal amongst that lot? xx


He went shopping to get something for dinner as we had not got anything out of the freezer. Cream doughnut fresh from the baker, can't be TOO many calories!?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I love liver and bacon but only like it very lightly fried so that it is really tender!


That's one of my favourites, have you ever had it at the Eltham Grill, it's yummy!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> My spring flowers...


Beautiful!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I havent caught up yet, just telling you all that I won $25..... at over 60's today. And 2 people gave me a packet of biscuits. They just want to be kind. 

Little birds friend came calling about 4.30 but she didnt come home until 5.10 ish again. Shes fast asleep now. 

Ive had words with the woman who sits with marg and me and I think I gobsmacked her!!!!!!. Its been an event thats been coming for a few month. She is so RUDE....brays on the table when we are talking and when we look she starts talking about something completely different. Today she did it. knock knock knock so I said rather abruptly do you mind ? we are talking. !!!! Shesnot spoke to me since, oh there is a God after all......


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Now that sounds like a good idea xx


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good idea, as stress free as possible! :sm24: xxxxx


I agree!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'd be sitting right there next to him if I was there, we've just come in and it's really cold in here. I'd light a fire but we haven't got a fireplace! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Me, too. What a great photo of him. Good decision about your yarn for the shawl. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> He went shopping to get something for dinner as we had not got anything out of the freezer. Cream doughnut fresh from the baker, can't be TOO many calories!?


My DH eggs, bacon & bread every time he goes shopping. I have to write a list then he gets exactly that. He never buys any treats, especially cream doughnut, however he did buy a few jam doughnuts & my DD & GS came up & ate them. I really shouldn't moan about him as he goes off without a moan.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I havent caught up yet, just telling you all that I won $25..... at over 60's today. And 2 people gave me a packet of biscuits. They just want to be kind.
> 
> Little birds friend came calling about 4.30 but she didnt come home until 5.10 ish again. Shes fast asleep now.
> 
> Ive had words with the woman who sits with marg and me and I think I gobsmacked her!!!!!!. Its been an event thats been coming for a few month. She is so RUDE....brays on the table when we are talking and when we look she starts talking about something completely different. Today she did it. knock knock knock so I said rather abruptly do you mind ? we are talking. !!!! Shesnot spoke to me since, oh there is a God after all......


Well done on your winnings and for telling the rude woman to let you talk and not interrupt. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That's one of my favourites, have you ever had it at the Eltham Grill, it's yummy!!


No but we could give it a try one day!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I havent caught up yet, just telling you all that I won $25..... at over 60's today. And 2 people gave me a packet of biscuits. They just want to be kind.
> 
> Little birds friend came calling about 4.30 but she didnt come home until 5.10 ish again. Shes fast asleep now.
> 
> Ive had words with the woman who sits with marg and me and I think I gobsmacked her!!!!!!. Its been an event thats been coming for a few month. She is so RUDE....brays on the table when we are talking and when we look she starts talking about something completely different. Today she did it. knock knock knock so I said rather abruptly do you mind ? we are talking. !!!! Shesnot spoke to me since, oh there is a God after all......


Well done Susan, both on the winnings and sorting out the gobby old bird!!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My DH eggs, bacon & bread every time he goes shopping. I have to write a list then he gets exactly that. He never buys any treats, especially cream doughnut, however he did buy a few jam doughnuts & my DD & GS came up & ate them. I really shouldn't moan about him as he goes off without a moan.


At least that makes a meal, of sorts.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Evening, I went to my club this morning & took DH along. One of the elderly ladies need her walking sticks sorting out, she used to be my girls nursery teacher so MrB knows her. He then stayed & helped a few of the men to sort out some things. It was so good to see him talking & laughing as he has been so depressed. He even stayed to lunch, especially as they were making pancakes. 
I haven't started my shawl yet, evening though I had the first pattern! I shall listen to your comments with interest. Don't tell DH but I have ordered a couple of balls, I need them! Going to do denim blue & cream. Talk to you soon.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> At least that makes a meal, of sorts.


Yes it's breakfast that he loves. Mind you I could eat bacon & eggs anytime.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Yes it's breakfast that he loves. Mind you I could eat bacon & eggs anytime.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

little bird and friend


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> I havent caught up yet, just telling you all that I won $25..... at over 60's today. And 2 people gave me a packet of biscuits. They just want to be kind.
> 
> Little birds friend came calling about 4.30 but she didnt come home until 5.10 ish again. Shes fast asleep now.
> 
> Ive had words with the woman who sits with marg and me and I think I gobsmacked her!!!!!!. Its been an event thats been coming for a few month. She is so RUDE....brays on the table when we are talking and when we look she starts talking about something completely different. Today she did it. knock knock knock so I said rather abruptly do you mind ? we are talking. !!!! Shesnot spoke to me since, oh there is a God after all......


Well done, multi results. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im not getting to grips with this photo sending yet.....is there no sense from me?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im not getting to grips with this photo sending yet.....is there no sense from me?


little bird and friend


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> little bird and friend


little bird with friend


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> little bird with friend


again


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

again


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

i give up.......


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> i give up.......


again


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

hello


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hello


nite nite


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Can you see little bird at the bottom of the box and her friend looking in thro the hole at her? what a lot of bother Ive had...


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> nite nite


Hurray, do you remember what you did? So cute. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hurray, do you remember what you did? So cute. xx


nope!,


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Can you see little bird at the bottom of the box and her friend looking in thro the hole at her? what a lot of bother Ive had...


Lovely photo xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening, I went to my club this morning & took DH along. One of the elderly ladies need her walking sticks sorting out, she used to be my girls nursery teacher so MrB knows her. He then stayed & helped a few of the men to sort out some things. It was so good to see him talking & laughing as he has been so depressed. He even stayed to lunch, especially as they were making pancakes.
> I haven't started my shawl yet, evening though I had the first pattern! I shall listen to your comments with interest. Don't tell DH but I have ordered a couple of balls, I need them! Going to do denim blue & cream. Talk to you soon.


Your colours sound lovely :sm24:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Can you see little bird at the bottom of the box and her friend looking in thro the hole at her? what a lot of bother Ive had...


I certainly can, great picture :sm24:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Yes it's breakfast that he loves. Mind you I could eat bacon & eggs anytime.


Me too...well the bacon, lettuce and tomato sandwiches...me and eggs don't get along even though I really like them :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> nite nite


persistence pays off so cute...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well I finally got in my email and I know I tried that password the other day but couldn't get in to it only to find over a 1,000 emails waiting for me 2 1\2 hours later I have tamed them for now, I miss my ipad for this reason alone!

Judi I hope you have a wonderful trip can't wait to hear how it is going and maybe see some pictures!!

I really need to go and make dinner now.

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey.
> 
> Well we all survived the visit to the vets. It was absolutely pouring with rain when we went out and Bentley was not impressed. Got to the vets and the waiting room was full of dogs of all shapes and sizes and a very opinionated woman with a loud voice, luckily she didn't stay long. The vet was lovely with Bentley, gave him a thorough checking over, he was not impressed at having his temperature taken!! She checked his weight and he has lost a bit of weight so she was pleased with that. She thinks he is a gorgeous cat and in the peak of health. Came out and the sky was clear and no rain.
> 
> ...


Glad Bentley passed with flying colors. Maybe he could share his weight loss secret with me! Possibly chasing leaves? I do think they should have two entrances at that vet... one for cats and one for dogs..... kind of like my old pediatrician who had a sick entrance and a well entrance.

Brooch making.... you've got that down pat and I have mine sitting on the table next to me always.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'll have to look the third one up, don't know that one. xx


I don't know that one either.... and didn't get up to look for yarn. I"m trying to make myself finish a UFO...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It is a long way, it all started when we lived in the Lake District with a botched operation so got a different consultant, one of the best I found out later, who happened to be in Manchester and have stuck with him ever since. xx


Any distance is worth it for a GOOD Dr. I could have skipped the last 4 surgeries if the first guy hadn't made a mess!!!!! I've finally found a GREAT surgeon. He is even older than me so will probably retire when I need him most!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I've never had beef heart although I love stuffed braised lamb's heart. Sadly DH doesn't eat any offal and I can't be bothered to cook it for myself!


I think I'm with DH. I do like liver and onions if they are not cooked to shoe leather!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I am using white left over baby yarn and a hand painted yarn that came from somewhere on our last N America trip, it is purpley blue and turquoise!!


I like that and was thinking about using a painted type yarn for part of it. The one I really want to use is twisted with white and has many blues but I am afraid the pattern won't show. Swatch? (Please forgive that vulgarity.)


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I think I'm with DH. I do like liver and onions if they are not cooked to shoe leather!


I'm with you both also mom used to make liver and onions when I was a kid I loved the smell but hated the taste still do!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I like that and was thinking about using a painted type yarn for part of it. The one I really want to use is twisted with white and has many blues but I am afraid the pattern won't show. Swatch? (Please forgive that vulgarity.)


We might forgive that this once!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You could consider starting your own knitting festival, could be a nice little moneymaker and you would have tons of yarn within arms reach!!! xxx


If you ask a certain gentleman, he will say I have one upstairs. (He is a good sport about it though and did make sure we got to San Antonio in time for me to check out a yarn store there. They were doing the pink pussy cat hats that are being worn at demonstrations here.... The store has shrunk so in size... but still some goodies.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My spring flowers...


Pretty. My winter cyclamen are shot already. Sure hope some of the perennials decide to show up...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Good night Jynx! I am going to bed, it is so good to see you back here!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:11 am EST and 1'C (34'F). Today we get spring and summer, rain showers and thunderstorms. Tomorrow, we get winter again.
> I tried that Laurelie last night. I was doing well until I forgot to count one of the rows and ended up starting a row on the wrong side. When I tried to take it out I found out I had done the same thing further down. So frogged and I will start it again. Didn't think the garter part would be a problem. Might be the dark green/almost black yarn colour. ???


Could be the color. I'm working on a black cable scarf and really need daylight to tell what I'm doing. It's not the garter itself bu the rows. I'm waiting for everyone to experiment with different stitches to save me the bother. Then I will start.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm not fond of kidney and liver, but the heart is fairly easy to do. Boil it all day then fry in bacon fat because the heart usually doesn't have much fat in it.
> Chicken hearts are our favourites too. Just braise them in wine, and butter with garlic cloves and onions. Fast and yummy. (And cheap)
> Mum loves liver, but she usually overcooks it until it resembles leather. Can you see why I never learned to like liver?


I have a great pate' recipe with bacon grease. The trick with liver is to use calve's liver and just saute. Some soak in milk. My grandmother's did it like your mom. YUCK.... Of course, bacon and onions on the side is a must and hash browns.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's a Barbara Walker one, I think.
> http://www.knittingmagic.biz/knitnut/diamond-brocade.html
> It should, kinda, match the shapes of the mosaic and lace.


Printing that out. Very pretty. If I don't use it here, it would make a great baby blanket.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I agree.
> I'm glad to have you back here Dreamweaver.


And I am so glad to be back among friends....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have alarms on my phone now. My excuse is that I have too many things on my mind and my mind can only hold so much. I'm sticking with this excuse.
> Now I just need to put grocery lists on my phone. I went to the grocery store and bought everything except the item that I was supposed to pick up. :sm16:


I do to.... About that.... There is some very loud thing that happens about once a week early in the morning. I swear I didn't set it and can't find it to get it off!!!! I am the queen of lists.... and still, like you, never get it all home. This is usually discovered right as we pull in the drive.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Those projects will still be there afterwards. That's what I'm saying.
> It's nice to knit a project with others. Even online.


SOLD!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I have now gone to plan B as l have just realized hl do not have enough yardage of the pyrple silk and linen to make the shawl. Dived into my stash and now found some merino that l bought when l was in Toronto with June, Pam and Mav. There's 435 metres so that should be ok. It's 4ply but l will try moss stitch on 3.75 mm and use 4mm for the larger size.
> 
> it's a slightly reddier than the previous one but still should go ok with the lilac.


That should look nice... a warm and a cool. Does that mean you ave to start all over?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you and I agree about having a lovely long holiday when this is over (or maybe while it's going on). :sm02: xxxooo


 If you need to run away for awhile...... the door is always open.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Now onto plan C! The merino didn't look right, so now doing the lilac first and will look for a purple on Thursday.
> 
> Bentley has decided he likes the fire..


Of course That rain chills the bones..... Plan C.... As long as you are buying, I think a little sheen would go nicely with the lilac. It looks so smooth.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It always is. He bought cream doughnuts, custard tarts and a packet of scones (fresh); bananas, plums, clementines, tomatoes and washing powder. I gave up, made him a cheese sandwich, ate a cream doughnut and did an online jigsaw. Amazingly good eating habits!!


We once had friends over. Gerry made chocolate eclairs from scratch and fried tobacco onions (really skinny deep fried) It would have been easier to sell the house than clean the kitchen! Mind you, we did feed the children some real food, probably hot dogs...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It really is, and making us laugh again.


 Thank you, just humor me and tell me you are laughing WITH me.... My children laugh at me quite enough.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I like that but would it curl up as it is mostly stocking stitch?


I need to look at the pattern again. Jeanette had suggested an I-cord edge for a long linen vest I'm working on and that might solve the edge if it is straight instead of curvy.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I went all the way to London once a week early. I felt so stupid, but it's easily done.


You weren't early... just the advance scout team...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I havent caught up yet, just telling you all that I won $25..... at over 60's today. And 2 people gave me a packet of biscuits. They just want to be kind.
> 
> Little birds friend came calling about 4.30 but she didnt come home until 5.10 ish again. Shes fast asleep now.
> 
> Ive had words with the woman who sits with marg and me and I think I gobsmacked her!!!!!!. Its been an event thats been coming for a few month. She is so RUDE....brays on the table when we are talking and when we look she starts talking about something completely different. Today she did it. knock knock knock so I said rather abruptly do you mind ? we are talking. !!!! Shesnot spoke to me since, oh there is a God after all......


Do you EVER not win..... Sounds like yarn money to me. Good for you on putting the knocker in her place. (I personally think it was a delayed reaction to the woodpecker waking you up so rudely!)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening, I went to my club this morning & took DH along. One of the elderly ladies need her walking sticks sorting out, she used to be my girls nursery teacher so MrB knows her. He then stayed & helped a few of the men to sort out some things. It was so good to see him talking & laughing as he has been so depressed. He even stayed to lunch, especially as they were making pancakes.
> I haven't started my shawl yet, evening though I had the first pattern! I shall listen to your comments with interest. Don't tell DH but I have ordered a couple of balls, I need them! Going to do denim blue & cream. Talk to you soon.


D
Glad to hear DH got out for a bit. It's not easy, but doing for someone else is a good way to help lift a depression. It makes you stop thinking about the problems for a bit...... As to the bacon and eggs. We love to have breakfast for dinner and he sometimes throws on a stack of pancakes and/or hash browns as well. He is such a good cook but can't seem to master my sunny side up eggs so I now have him call me to do my own. If you can't dip the yoke, why bother eating? That is my favorite part

Love the denim and cream.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im not getting to grips with this photo sending yet.....is there no sense from me?


Well, when you figure it out, tell me. I can take great pictures on phone and I-pad but can't get them on laptop. Have no idea where the cord is for laptop to camera. To think I used to do it every day. I guess that "Use it or lose it" is true!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> nite nite


Sweet.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I finally got in my email and I know I tried that password the other day but couldn't get in to it only to find over a 1,000 emails waiting for me 2 1\2 hours later I have tamed them for now, I miss my ipad for this reason alone!
> 
> Judi I hope you have a wonderful trip can't wait to hear how it is going and maybe see some pictures!!
> 
> ...


I'm down to a measly 200 but I have to delete them off 3 things since none of my electronics are linked.... Such a pain. I also cannot get folders renamed. DH, on the other hand, never gets e-mails. He lives incognito.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Good night Jynx! I am going to bed, it is so good to see you back here!


Sweet dreams.... Good to see you too. Are you feeling well? I sure hope so. You've had a couple rough patches.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I so agree, we have missed you, it's more special as I have met you. X


And I you, So nice to have a real face to go with the words. (Guess I hit Preview last timeI wrote this... I have forgotten all I knew about getting around on here and then some!)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

IT is not even 12:30 but I just may try to go to sleep. Tomorrow will be just like the Groundhog's Day movie. I'll wake up and do yesterday all over again.... but this time really see the Dr.)


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Happy (not ) birthday to Pam's DS.

And happy st David's day to Barney.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

A very early morning March greeting to everyone. March is here and spring is in the air in my little corner of the world. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Any distance is worth it for a GOOD Dr. I could have skipped the last 4 surgeries if the first guy hadn't made a mess!!!!! I've finally found a GREAT surgeon. He is even older than me so will probably retire when I need him most!!!


At least mine is younger than me but that doesn't mean he might not retire early. The only trouble is he is so busy as he is chief general surgeon as well as in his own speciality so getting an appointment can be a problem although I do have his secretary's phone number. He has recently been made a professor which probably means more work for him but I'm sticking like glue to him. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> I'm with you both also mom used to make liver and onions when I was a kid I loved the smell but hated the taste still do!


Mine would overcooked everything so we had to chew long and hard on her liver but I still like it especially when I can cut it easily. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> Happy (not ) birthday to Pam's DS.
> 
> And happy st David's day to Barney.


Thank you and a happy St. David's day to anyone else who might have welsh connections. We got engaged 48 years ago today. I like to pick days that DH might have a chance of remembering. We were married on the anniversary of D-day, another memorable date. It doesn't always work. Have decided today is a knitting day, I haven't seemed to have stopped since we came home so stew is in the oven and that's it for the day. Hope you all have a good one too. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a bright and frost free Surrey and a very happy St. Davids Day to you all.

Re started my shawl again last night and this time I've done 90 rows. I ended up sticking to the pattern and doing garter stitch as the moss stitch just made it too stiff. The yarn is a French dk which is somewhere between our 4 ply and DK so the shawl will probably come out a bit bigger than the pattern, but I won't mind that. Have found a different contrast yarn, but not sure I have enough of it. Will take it with me tomorrow and see if I can get some more.

Mr P is picking up the gks from school today on his own as I have Singing tonight and would not be back in time. That means I get the house to myself for a couple of hours.

Going into town to do a bit of shopping and then some laundry and get my bag ready for tomorrow before Singing tonight. Better have an earlish night as I'll be up early tomorrow.

Have a happy day everyone xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I like that and was thinking about using a painted type yarn for part of it. The one I really want to use is twisted with white and has many blues but I am afraid the pattern won't show. Swatch? (Please forgive that vulgarity.)


Swatches are good xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Pretty. My winter cyclamen are shot already. Sure hope some of the perennials decide to show up...


I have a load of cyclamen and my porch is full of them. Lots of daffs, crocus and snowdrops in the garden. x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Of course That rain chills the bones..... Plan C.... As long as you are buying, I think a little sheen would go nicely with the lilac. It looks so smooth.


The lilac is a linen mix and lovely to work with. x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I need to look at the pattern again. Jeanette had suggested an I-cord edge for a long linen vest I'm working on and that might solve the edge if it is straight instead of curvy.


Not sure if I like the garter stitch edge so I will probably crochet an edge. x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening, I went to my club this morning & took DH along. One of the elderly ladies need her walking sticks sorting out, she used to be my girls nursery teacher so MrB knows her. He then stayed & helped a few of the men to sort out some things. It was so good to see him talking & laughing as he has been so depressed. He even stayed to lunch, especially as they were making pancakes.
> I haven't started my shawl yet, evening though I had the first pattern! I shall listen to your comments with interest. Don't tell DH but I have ordered a couple of balls, I need them! Going to do denim blue & cream. Talk to you soon.


Sounds like Mr B should become a regular there, he definitely needs something to keep him busy!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> nite nite


Yay, you did it!!! Isn't that tweet?! He's a handsome fellah!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds like Mr B should become a regular there, he definitely needs something to keep him busy!! xxx


I think we should all send our husbands there x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I like that and was thinking about using a painted type yarn for part of it. The one I really want to use is twisted with white and has many blues but I am afraid the pattern won't show. Swatch? (Please forgive that vulgarity.)


You'll finish up in the attic using that sort of language!! On the other hand, it might be the answer.....!!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yay, you did it!!! Isn't that tweet?! He's a handsome fellah!! xxx


I agree quite lovely, I made Bentley shut his eyes while I looked at it. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You'll finish up in the attic using that sort of language!! On the other hand, it might be the answer.....!!! xxx


Morning Gorgeous, looking forward to having some 'pomegranite' juice tomorrow. xx Off to get something to nibble on to go with it.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have a great pate' recipe with bacon grease. The trick with liver is to use calve's liver and just saute. Some soak in milk. My grandmother's did it like your mom. YUCK.... Of course, bacon and onions on the side is a must and hash browns.


Yes, I used to soak it in milk, it reduces the strong flavour. Then I would drain it and coat in flour and fry - or, as you say, just lightly sauté, yum!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Of course That rain chills the bones..... Plan C.... As long as you are buying, I think a little sheen would go nicely with the lilac. It looks so smooth.


I shall be supervising and advising - sticking my nose in, in other words!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm down to a measly 200 but I have to delete them off 3 things since none of my electronics are linked.... Such a pain. I also cannot get folders renamed. DH, on the other hand, never gets e-mails. He lives incognito.


My DH doesn't get emails either but that's mostly because he won't have an email account - he just uses mine!!! :sm16: :sm14:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> A very early morning March greeting to everyone. March is here and spring is in the air in my little corner of the world. Hope everyone has a great day.


Good morning to you jinx and as my mum and grandma used to say, 'happy month'!!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Mine would overcooked everything so we had to chew long and hard on her liver but I still like it especially when I can cut it easily. xx :sm09:


So....we both like liver then.....?!!! :sm09: xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and frost free Surrey and a very happy St. Davids Day to you all.
> 
> Re started my shawl again last night and this time I've done 90 rows. I ended up sticking to the pattern and doing garter stitch as the moss stitch just made it too stiff. The yarn is a French dk which is somewhere between our 4 ply and DK so the shawl will probably come out a bit bigger than the pattern, but I won't mind that. Have found a different contrast yarn, but not sure I have enough of it. Will take it with me tomorrow and see if I can get some more.
> 
> ...


Morning. Hope you have a great day as you scurry about to and fro.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you and a happy St. David's day to anyone else who might have welsh connections. We got engaged 48 years ago today. I like to pick days that DH might have a chance of remembering. We were married on the anniversary of D-day, another memorable date. It doesn't always work. Have decided today is a knitting day, I haven't seemed to have stopped since we came home so stew is in the oven and that's it for the day. Hope you all have a good one too. xx


Enjoy your day Barny and a happy St Davids's Day to you too!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Gorgeous, looking forward to having some 'pomegranite' juice tomorrow. xx Off to get something to nibble on to go with it.


Yes indeed, going to get myself organised later - that'll be a first!!! xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> D
> Glad to hear DH got out for a bit. It's not easy, but doing for someone else is a good way to help lift a depression. It makes you stop thinking about the problems for a bit...... As to the bacon and eggs. We love to have breakfast for dinner and he sometimes throws on a stack of pancakes and/or hash browns as well. He is such a good cook but can't seem to master my sunny side up eggs so I now have him call me to do my own. If you can't dip the yoke, why bother eating? That is my favorite part
> 
> Love the denim and cream.


When me and eggs used to get along that was how I liked them


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sweet dreams.... Good to see you too. Are you feeling well? I sure hope so. You've had a couple rough patches.


Right now I have some itchy have thing going on that is driving me crazy I think I might be allergic to the lipitor the doctor put me on, I can't sleep for the itchy arms and legs


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

We are under a tornado warning right now


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> A very early morning March greeting to everyone. March is here and spring is in the air in my little corner of the world. Hope everyone has a great day.


Our March is roaring in we are having some very heavy storms right now I have only slept for 4 hrs uuggghh


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> nite nite


Yeh, you did it! Have you given your little bird a name?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> So....we both like liver then.....?!!! :sm09: xxx


Hopefully in April we will find other things we both like to eat. xxxx :sm16: :sm18:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Enjoy your day Barny and a happy St Davids's Day to you too!!! xxx


Aw thanks, love the flag but no leeks on it !!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thank you, just humor me and tell me you are laughing WITH me.... My children laugh at me quite enough.


My SILs find me the funniest person, they laugh at everything I do! I've told them they will have to look after me when I'm not 'with it' they say I'm already like that. I love those boys,,,,sometimes????????????


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Not sure if I like the garter stitch edge so I will probably crochet an edge. x


I know it's late for your scarf but on my last one I did this.....
Slip the first stitch with the yarn at the front

This gave a lovely edge, I'll try & get a photo

I was hoping my yarn would arrive this morning but no luck, why when I order from GB delivery is so long, but when I order from Turkey it's 2 days?? Good luck with your knitting


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Sounds like Mr B should become a regular there, he definitely needs something to keep him busy!! xxx


I'm hoping, he seemed much more cheerful last night. There are such characters there that we had a good laugh about the antics. I must share one, I got a lady knitting & her knitting is beautiful. She has just made a sort of vest with narrow straps, with no pattern. It's Has Purple & silver sparkly yarn. The main thing is it's so tiny & short, but she is a very, very busty lady, the mind boggles at what it's going to look like on! Another lady there goes to her church & she's dreading her wearing it one Sunday morning. She showed my Bill her work & says that the jumper won't cover much. I've gone but if any of you had been there you would have laughed with us. PS. I'm really fond of this lady.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I think we should all send our husbands there x


MrP would have enjoyed what they were doing, involved lots of nuts & bolts!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:19 am EST and 9'C (52'F). There were thunderstorms last night and very strong rain continues this morning. The wind is supposed to become gusty after noon. What season is this???
Knit Night was a full house last night, but they were all new to me with the exception of one person. Most of them are friends of the owner. It seems the old regulars aren't coming any more. We had a lot of laughs and I got a lot of knitting done on a panel for a sweater. It was all garter stitch, how could I go wrong.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I'm hoping, he seemed much more cheerful last night. There are such characters there that we had a good laugh about the antics. I must share one, I got a lady knitting & her knitting is beautiful. She has just made a sort of vest with narrow straps, with no pattern. It's Has Purple & silver sparkly yarn. The main thing is it's so tiny & short, but she is a very, very busty lady, the mind boggles at what it's going to look like on! Another lady there goes to her church & she's dreading her wearing it one Sunday morning. She showed my Bill her work & says that the jumper won't cover much. I've gone but if any of you had been there you would have laughed with us. PS. I'm really fond of this lady.


It sounds almost like a bustier.
Do you think Mr B will be coming with you more often?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Caught up! Happy St David's Day. Happy March everyone,I' m so glad it's here at last I really hate February, even though so many of you have birthdays then. It's so good looking at my front garden it's full of daffodils. Not much planned for today except ironing, I need to get clothes ready for our trip next week. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> It sounds almost like a bustier.


It looks like one too!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Caught up! Happy St David's Day. Happy March everyone,I' m so glad it's here at last I really hate February, even though so many of you have birthdays then. It's so good looking at my front garden it's full of daffodils. Not much planned for today except ironing, I need to get clothes ready for our trip next week. Have a good day everyone.


Have "fun" ironing. Just daydream of your trip.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I know it's late for your scarf but on my last one I did this.....
> Slip the first stitch with the yarn at the front
> 
> This gave a lovely edge, I'll try & get a photo
> ...


The garter panel that I am doing for a sweater, I'm just slipping the first stitch without the yarn in front and it is still making a nice edge. I'll have to pick up along this edge so I'm happy.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We are under a tornado warning right now


I hope it passed you by quickly. We had thunder booming last night and heavy rain, but we're not getting the wind until later today.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I shall be supervising and advising - sticking my nose in, in other words!!!


Can't do it without you x


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Right now I have some itchy have thing going on that is driving me crazy I think I might be allergic to the lipitor the doctor put me on, I can't sleep for the itchy arms and legs


Welcome to my world. My skin gets so itchy that I scratch off patches, mostly on my feet and hands, while I'm sleeping. I need to wear boots and gloves to bed. I still haven't figured out what I'm reacting to. It doesn't seem to be consistent.
Coconut oil helps. When it's really bad, I use some cortisone cream, but it doesn't last as long as the coconut oil.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes indeed, going to get myself organised later - that'll be a first!!! xxx


DON'T FORGET YOUR TICKET! Just saying xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I know it's late for your scarf but on my last one I did this.....
> Slip the first stitch with the yarn at the front
> 
> This gave a lovely edge, I'll try & get a photo
> ...


K
That's a good idea, but some of the first stitches were knit through front and back. I suppose l should have sl 1 first. Duh!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The lilac is a linen mix and lovely to work with. x


That lilac sounds lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I have a load of cyclamen and my porch is full of them. Lots of daffs, crocus and snowdrops in the garden. x


Envious :sm22: I do have trees that a ready to pop out their leaves, two months too soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Swatches are good xx


Ha! Swatch, what's a swatch. :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and frost free Surrey and a very happy St. Davids Day to you all.
> 
> Re started my shawl again last night and this time I've done 90 rows. I ended up sticking to the pattern and doing garter stitch as the moss stitch just made it too stiff. The yarn is a French dk which is somewhere between our 4 ply and DK so the shawl will probably come out a bit bigger than the pattern, but I won't mind that. Have found a different contrast yarn, but not sure I have enough of it. Will take it with me tomorrow and see if I can get some more.
> 
> ...


You could always use two contrast yarns. One for the mosaic sections and a different one for the lace pattern. I've seen that on a few of the projects on Ravelry.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> IT is not even 12:30 but I just may try to go to sleep. Tomorrow will be just like the Groundhog's Day movie. I'll wake up and do yesterday all over again.... but this time really see the Dr.)


 :sm01: Hope all goes well and you really see the Dr.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We once had friends over. Gerry made chocolate eclairs from scratch and fried tobacco onions (really skinny deep fried) It would have been easier to sell the house than clean the kitchen! Mind you, we did feed the children some real food, probably hot dogs...


Wow, Gerry is an ambitious cook.
DD also creates a disaster in the kitchen and leaves me to clean the mess, but the food is great, so it kind of makes up for it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Wow, Gerry is an ambitious cook.
> DD also creates a disaster in the kitchen and leaves me to clean the mess, but the food is great, so it kind of makes up for it.


He's a great cook!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have a great pate' recipe with bacon grease. The trick with liver is to use calve's liver and just saute. Some soak in milk. My grandmother's did it like your mom. YUCK.... Of course, bacon and onions on the side is a must and hash browns.


I love pate'.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope it passed you by quickly. We had thunder booming last night and heavy rain, but we're not getting the wind until later today.


I feel some ripping coming on and going to plan D!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Welcome to my world. My skin gets so itchy that I scratch off patches, mostly on my feet and hands, while I'm sleeping. I need to wear boots and gloves to bed. I still haven't figured out what I'm reacting to. It doesn't seem to be consistent.
> Coconut oil helps. When it's really bad, I use some cortisone cream, but it doesn't last as long as the coconut oil.


I have the same problem although mine is linked to my fm. I use an aqueous cream and take an anti histamine when it is really bad. X


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Could be the color. I'm working on a black cable scarf and really need daylight to tell what I'm doing. It's not the garter itself bu the rows. I'm waiting for everyone to experiment with different stitches to save me the bother. Then I will start.


I knit a little on it in my car at lunch. I found out, it's not the colour, it's the knitter. Knitting an unfamiliar pattern at night in front of the TV is not a good way to start this project. I've got a few repeats done now without switching the right and wrong sides, so I'm good.
I'm thinking what I've got done so far is a little stiff. Will keep going and see if I feel the same after another few repeats. I may have to go up a needle size. If I can find the needle.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You could always use two contrast yarns. One for the mosaic sections and a different one for the lace pattern. I've seen that on a few of the projects on Ravelry.


I think l will have to as l can't find a contrast colour to the linen in the same make. X


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to run now. I was a half hour late yesterday with the accident on the highway and I suspect that the heavy rain is going to make slow going on the highway today.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a text from Susan to say her DH has had a heart attack. Will keep you informed when l hear more.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a text from Susan to say her DH has had a heart attack. Will keep you informed when l hear more.


Thanks for the info. Will keep them in my thoughts


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> He's a great cook!


I wish mine was but he does wash up after me, obviously they are not capable of doing both. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a text from Susan to say her DH has had a heart attack. Will keep you informed when l hear more.


Hope it's not too serious. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> If you need to run away for awhile...... the door is always open.


Thanks for the offer! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Happy (not ) birthday to Pam's DS.
> 
> And happy st David's day to Barney.


Thank you. I'll let him know. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks for the info. Will keep them in my thoughts


Ditto from me. Will defintely keep them in my thoughts and prayers. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a text from Susan to say her DH has had a heart attack. Will keep you informed when l hear more.


Saying prayers.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thank you, just humor me and tell me you are laughing WITH me.... My children laugh at me quite enough.


Laughing with of course. Goes without saying.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I gave now ripped the shawl again. Slipping first stitch in each row and knitting last one so am doing the increases and decreases inside the first and last stitch. Hope it works.

No more from Susan yet.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, I used to soak it in milk, it reduces the strong flavour. Then I would drain it and coat in flour and fry - or, as you say, just lightly sauté, yum!! xx


I may be odd. My mother always cooked hers in the oven in milk, with onions, and I loved the milk that went solid (presumably curdled)


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> MrP would have enjoyed what they were doing, involved lots of nuts & bolts!


So would Alan!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Welcome to my world. My skin gets so itchy that I scratch off patches, mostly on my feet and hands, while I'm sleeping. I need to wear boots and gloves to bed. I still haven't figured out what I'm reacting to. It doesn't seem to be consistent.
> Coconut oil helps. When it's really bad, I use some cortisone cream, but it doesn't last as long as the coconut oil.


coconut oil would remove my skin.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a text from Susan to say her DH has had a heart attack. Will keep you informed when l hear more.


 I do hope it's only a minor one. Poor Susan; she must be worried sick. Thinking of you both Susan.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hopefully in April we will find other things we both like to eat. xxxx :sm16: :sm18:


 :sm24: Here's your leak picture!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:19 am EST and 9'C (52'F). There were thunderstorms last night and very strong rain continues this morning. The wind is supposed to become gusty after noon. What season is this???
> Knit Night was a full house last night, but they were all new to me with the exception of one person. Most of them are friends of the owner. It seems the old regulars aren't coming any more. We had a lot of laughs and I got a lot of knitting done on a panel for a sweater. It was all garter stitch, how could I go wrong.


Glad the Knit Nights are still popular, sounds like a pleasant evening!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> DON'T FORGET YOUR TICKET! Just saying xxx


So glad you mentioned that, I haven't printed it yet!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So glad you mentioned that, I haven't printed it yet!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


What are you like. X


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> What are you like. X


Like someone who needs a mummy! Still haven't printed it yet!! xx :sm16: :sm12: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Please keep Susan and Albert in your prayers and thought, there are complications. Susan is going to stay at her son's tonight.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> :sm24: Here's your leak picture!! xxxxx


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Please keep Susan and Albert in your prayers and thought, there are complications. Susan is going to stay at her son's tonight.


Sorry to hear this; will continue prayers.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sending good thoughts for a favorable outcome. Glad she has family support.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a text from Susan to say her DH has had a heart attack. Will keep you informed when l hear more.


Please let us know, special thoughts for them both.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Please keep Susan and Albert in your prayers and thought, there are complications. Susan is going to stay at her son's tonight.


Oh, dear! Yes, definitely keeping them both in my thoughts and prayers. Thank you so much for keeping us posted. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Welcome to my world. My skin gets so itchy that I scratch off patches, mostly on my feet and hands, while I'm sleeping. I need to wear boots and gloves to bed. I still haven't figured out what I'm reacting to. It doesn't seem to be consistent.
> Coconut oil helps. When it's really bad, I use some cortisone cream, but it doesn't last as long as the coconut oil.


I'm allergic to coconut so that would make it worse :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

This was the sky at around 6:30 tonight


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Please keep Susan and Albert in your prayers and thought, there are complications. Susan is going to stay at her son's tonight.


They are in my prayers! Thank you for the update.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> At least mine is younger than me but that doesn't mean he might not retire early. The only trouble is he is so busy as he is chief general surgeon as well as in his own speciality so getting an appointment can be a problem although I do have his secretary's phone number. He has recently been made a professor which probably means more work for him but I'm sticking like glue to him. xx


Same here.... He just moved into an even bigger practice, added two new associates, takes one week a month off and often ends up operating all night so appointments get pushed back. I had to wait a month for this one and was sure I would get a call to reschedule... but no.... Actually saw him, was not rushed, taken seriously and got a hug! Glad you found someone. It is such a relief to feel you can TRUST your Dr.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The lilac is a linen mix and lovely to work with. x


Linen just gets better with time. I took a finishing class for weaving. We actually froze the fabric and then beat it with a hammer! 90 rows is quite the start. I've come up with a color scheme.... pretty sure I don't have the yarn I want! Darn, another shopping trip. ' Have fun tomorrow.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You'll finish up in the attic using that sort of language!! On the other hand, it might be the answer.....!!! xxx


I've heard about the attic..... I have this picture in my mind of Coleen Moore's magnificent doll house There was a room in the attic for the crazy old aunt. PLEASE don't throw me in that briar patch. I won't survive! (Hate swatches.... a necessary evil if size is important. )

BTW... stopped at the Bernina shop on the way home from Dr. The little spring clip for bottom of throat plate is a whole $3.00 but some lady bought entire stock and they are now on back order. I've order 4. I think I can take one off the embroidery throat plate as a temp. fix. Quilt show is this week-end.  I originally bought mine at that event several years ago. The new machines are pretty tempting, but so pricey. Sure was fun looking and they will have a show special... Maybe I should stay home!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I shall be supervising and advising - sticking my nose in, in other words!!!


All weighty decisions need to be pondered with counsel... You have been dubbed "Counselor in Waiting" and it is a serious responsibility.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> My DH doesn't get emails either but that's mostly because he won't have an email account - he just uses mine!!! :sm16: :sm14:


Gerry has one.... but he shares it with no one and only does on-line orders with my card so that I get all his junk as well!!!!! He has told the grands he does not Text, tweet or watch Twilight movies..... They must actual SPEAK to him. (Doesn't help his phone is through the nursery and just a flip phone that is really hard to text with....... We should get him a new one but then he would have to keep up with two....)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Right now I have some itchy have thing going on that is driving me crazy I think I might be allergic to the lipitor the doctor put me on, I can't sleep for the itchy arms and legs


That is a good possibility. My Dad couldn't take the Lipitor and was switched to the Crestor. I do generic Simvastatin. I have a patch on one leg that gets to itching pretty good and G has a good lotion. I'll look for name in morning. Meanwhile, I would call Dr.. I can't take Busparin and when they had prescribed it, I scratched myself bloody. No fun. I feel for you....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Our March is roaring in we are having some very heavy storms right now I have only slept for 4 hrs uuggghh


We were supposed to get them, but the cap broke so it was a lovely day. I know Chicago was in the path last night but I didn't see any bad reports. It is supposed to get very cold tonight. Can't believe I go from shorts to an electric blanket....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My SILs find me the funniest person, they laugh at everything I do! I've told them they will have to look after me when I'm not 'with it' they say I'm already like that. I love those boys,,,,sometimes????????????


My SIL was raised in the South. "Yes, Mam" all the time . Very respectful of elders. I think he was actually a little afraid of me for years. Well, 30 years have changed that! He is a treasure.... We sometimes even get our heads together to plot against DD when she is in full "helicopter" mode. His parent's are gone so I have inherited him and all his siblings. I think my old age is in good hands,but they do laugh!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Caught up! Happy St David's Day. Happy March everyone,I' m so glad it's here at last I really hate February, even though so many of you have birthdays then. It's so good looking at my front garden it's full of daffodils. Not much planned for today except ironing, I need to get clothes ready for our trip next week. Have a good day everyone.


That's on my list for tomorrow... though the stack has gotten so high I am considering a large donation to Goodwill..... I never really minded ironing but my DH will not wear anything that goes over the head and changes shirts 2-3 times a day. They are all ironed shirts. After my lung surgery, I decided I had wasted enough time ironing his shirts (50 years) so they now come right out of the dryer with a hard shake and get hung. I keep a couple really nice ones ironed for when I have to be seen with him!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> :sm01: Hope all goes well and you really see the Dr.


I did. DH said he would drive me so I could knit on the way. We stopped at the sewing store, ran by the park, ate out, home to take care of neighbor's cats and then realized both of us forgot to pick up my 72 cent prescription at the drugstore right down the road. Even with a keeper, I'm a disaster.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> He's a great cook!


Yes, his cooking is great. His planning a balanced meal might leave a little something to be desired! You know the fad is to have an "open concept" where the kitchen is always visible. For us, reviving the old Southern kitchen in a separate building would probably be best. BTW, I meant to ask how the kitchen remodel was going.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I love pate'.


One year, DD had made this particular one for New Year's Eve at our house. Gerry and I ate the entire left over bowl for dinner the next night. I guess we go by the rule "if a little is good, a lot is better." I think it is in the Silver Palate Cookbook. I'll look for it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I feel some ripping coming on and going to plan D!


Love that you are being so thoughtful and saving us all the trouble!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I knit a little on it in my car at lunch. I found out, it's not the colour, it's the knitter. Knitting an unfamiliar pattern at night in front of the TV is not a good way to start this project. I've got a few repeats done now without switching the right and wrong sides, so I'm good.
> I'm thinking what I've got done so far is a little stiff. Will keep going and see if I feel the same after another few repeats. I may have to go up a needle size. If I can find the needle.


The cable scarf I am doing is reversible so I have put a pin marker on the front side.... It is the only way I can make sure the cable work is done on the right row. I hear you on the TV. To make matters worse, DH doesn't like the overhead light on and I haven't brought my floor lamp back in since the holidays. Between the distractions and the lighting, I'm on the computer more and on the needles less!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a text from Susan to say her DH has had a heart attack. Will keep you informed when l hear more.


Oh No! I hope that the hospital actually keeps him and treat immediately. I never did get over them sending Susan home to wait when she had the stroke. Healing vibes and prayers on the way.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I did. DH said he would drive me so I could knit on the way. We stopped at the sewing store, ran by the park, ate out, home to take care of neighbor's cats and then realized both of us forgot to pick up my 72 cent prescription at the drugstore right down the road. Even with a keeper, I'm a disaster.


4 out of 5 things were done. Not bad. I use to write my notes on a paper plate when I was 30 because I lost the notes. DH is nice to help you. You don't sound like a disaster to me just a person who does a lot. They write books about people who do too much. I know because I am one of the people who have a list a mile long. Now I divide half an envelope into 4 places write 3 things most important and one I will enjoy and consider myself a success if I do them all. If not the next time I do it again.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I wish mine was but he does wash up after me, obviously they are not capable of doing both. xx


G does not believe it is possible to multi-task. It's a guy thing. Back in the Dark Ages, when I cooked, I washed as I went and never had to clean the kitchen.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you. I'll let him know. :sm01: xxxooo


Sounds like someone is in denial? Remind him of the alternative. Counting is a good thing..


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've heard about the attic..... I have this picture in my mind of Coleen Moore's magnificent doll house There was a room in the attic for the crazy old aunt. PLEASE don't throw me in that briar patch. I won't survive! (Hate swatches.... a necessary evil if size is important. )
> 
> BTW... stopped at the Bernina shop on the way home from Dr. The little spring clip for bottom of throat plate is a whole $3.00 but some lady bought entire stock and they are now on back order. I've order 4. I think I can take one off the embroidery throat plate as a temp. fix. Quilt show is this week-end. I originally bought mine at that event several years ago. The new machines are pretty tempting, but so pricey. Sure was fun looking and they will have a show special... Maybe I should stay home!


In a few years the new models will be old models and cheaper. This is what I tell myself to keep,from buying one now.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I gave now ripped the shawl again. Slipping first stitch in each row and knitting last one so am doing the increases and decreases inside the first and last stitch. Hope it works.
> 
> No more from Susan yet.


That is how mom always did her edges. On pieces that needed seaming, it made it so much easier.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm hoping all will be well for Susan and Albert. My prayers are coming.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Same here.... He just moved into an even bigger practice, added two new associates, takes one week a month off and often ends up operating all night so appointments get pushed back. I had to wait a month for this one and was sure I would get a call to reschedule... but no.... Actually saw him, was not rushed, taken seriously and got a hug! Glad you found someone. It is such a relief to feel you can TRUST your Dr.


Wonderful!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> So would Alan!


Gerry too.... Mr. Gearhead. My dad was an engineer. He delighted in putting things together. Always left over parts!!! That gave me pause when he was going to build an airplane from scratch.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I've been uncomfortable all night with soar shoulder bone and neck. Not sure why but hoping it has nothing to do with the heart problem. I'm using a heating pad to help I hope. Since they shocked my heart I don't know what is normal what isn't.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Please keep Susan and Albert in your prayers and thought, there are complications. Susan is going to stay at her son's tonight.


I am so glad her son is not traveling this week. Will be anxiously awaiting news, good news. More prayers for comfort, strength and good medical.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> This was the sky at around 6:30 tonight


WOW


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, his cooking is great. His planning a balanced meal might leave a little something to be desired! You know the fad is to have an "open concept" where the kitchen is always visible. For us, reviving the old Southern kitchen in a separate building would probably be best. BTW, I meant to ask how the kitchen remodel was going.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Glad the Knit Nights are still popular, sounds like a pleasant evening!!


I haven't been to my knitting group or any because I tried to avoid the virus or flu going around but i caught it anyway. Cough and mucus stopping. Heart seems to be in rhythm now. I,did find 3 more skeins of the yarn I need. Not the same dye lot but I might use them for the back so the difference not too noticeable like if they were side by side. I'm so sad to know Albert had a heart attack. I know Susan must be worried. Praying all goes well for he is recovery and she can breath easier.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> 4 out of 5 things were done. Not bad. I use to write my notes on a paper plate when I was 30 because I lost the notes. DH is nice to help you. You don't sound like a disaster to me just a person who does a lot. They write books about people who do too much. I know because I am one of the people who have a list a mile long. Now I divide half an envelope into 4 places write 3 things most important and one I will enjoy and consider myself a success if I do them all. If not the next time I do it again.


I always had a steno notebook in my bag with a list for the day. It started with "Get Up" That way, I could be assured of one check mark! If I didn't get it all done, I rewrote the list!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning from my snow covered little corner of the world. 70f -21c degrees one week and a couple of inches of snow the next. I have tried hard to convince myself to join in on the shawl project everyone is doing. I am into simple, easy, and quick projects and would enjoy the camaraderie but not the actual knitting.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I like.... Looks like a pantry cabinet next to stove and nice drawers by sink. I so want an island/cart in middle of mine. Not G. Getting close to construction?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Similar to my kitchen but the stove is where the sink is and a dishwasher is next to the sink by the pantry. I didn't get roll out shelves for the pantry and can't find anything in the back of the shelves. I have a radiator a bit in front of the pantry and so the door won't open fully so roll out wouldn't work. I put the microwave in the corner diagonally tho they suggest hanging it over the stove. I thought I'd spill hot everything taking it out if it was high. The cabinet next to the sink has a two bin garbage. I use one for recycle bottles and one for trash. Nice next to the sink so I can scrape dish yuk just to my left And put the dishes into the dishwasher to my right. My kitchen is small.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I just saw the clock.... Guess I'd best get to bed before the sun comes up. Some of you are already getting up...... See you all tomorrow. Hope to wake to good news on Albert.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I always had a steno notebook in my bag with a list for the day. It started with "Get Up" That way, I could be assured of one check mark! If I didn't get it all done, I rewrote the list!


You're as bad as I am. I have a long list that occasionally gets updated online, and I have a mouse mat that has 52 sheets; one for each week with 7 columns. At the top each day I put birthdays, meetings etc and half way down I list the five most important things to do from my list. I rarely do them all so some get moved on to the next day. I've cleared one big one today so far.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello everyone. Firstly to Susan ... so sorry to hear of Albert heart attack, I hope his treatment was started early enough that the damage will be minimal. xoxoxo
I have posted some photos of our trip acoss the Nullabour today, on my Google+ site, for anyone who would like to see what that region looks like - it is very similar to the region I live in, just the plants are a little different.

For those who are interested, do a search on Google+ for Ellice Orenshaw, or [email protected], and the photos, some are Panoramic, and there might also be a video or two, available.
I won't be catching up tonight, because we had a 14 hour drive today, from Ceduna, SA; to Norseman, WA; and we are a bit tired ... DH is already asleep (with his glasses still on).
I hope to be on again tomorrow, once we stop for the day, and after some exploring, and possibly some more photos. Have a great day everyone.
Susan ... my heart, and thoughts are with you, in your time of pain and sadness! ????????????????


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:21 am EST and -10'C (14'F). It snowed last night. It was in the double digits yesterday.
So sorry to hear about Albert. NHS do your stuff. 
Susan, I'm glad you spent the night with your son and his family. Even if you didn't get a lot of sleep, you're surrounded by love. I just want to give you a hug.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone. Firstly to Susan ... so sorry to hear of Albert heart attack, I hope his treatment was started early enough that the damage will be minimal. xoxoxo
> I have posted some photos of our trip acoss the Nullabour today, on my Google+ site, for anyone who would like to see what that region looks like - it is very similar to the region I live in, just the plants are a little different.
> 
> For those who are interested, do a search on Google+ for Ellice Orenshaw, or [email protected], and the photos, some are Panoramic, and there might also be a video or two, available.
> ...


That sounds like one of our drives. Will you be getting into a region that's different from your's soon? I'll look for your pictures.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You're as bad as I am. I have a long list that occasionally gets updated online, and I have a mouse mat that has 52 sheets; one for each week with 7 columns. At the top each day I put birthdays, meetings etc and half way down I list the five most important things to do from my list. I rarely do them all so some get moved on to the next day. I've cleared one big one today so far.


There's a "Things to do" list on my phone. I need to actually use it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Similar to my kitchen but the stove is where the sink is and a dishwasher is next to the sink by the pantry. I didn't get roll out shelves for the pantry and can't find anything in the back of the shelves. I have a radiator a bit in front of the pantry and so the door won't open fully so roll out wouldn't work. I put the microwave in the corner diagonally tho they suggest hanging it over the stove. I thought I'd spill hot everything taking it out if it was high. The cabinet next to the sink has a two bin garbage. I use one for recycle bottles and one for trash. Nice next to the sink so I can scrape dish yuk just to my left And put the dishes into the dishwasher to my right. My kitchen is small.


I don't like the microwave over the stove either. I make big trays of lasagna in our microwave and they get heavy. It would hurt to lift those in and out. It would be ok to have the microwave over the stove if I just used it for reheating.
I put in one of those cabinets with the 2 bins. Mum had me take it out, because "garbage is supposed to go under the sink". With the new big double sink, we could only put in a little garbage pail that has to be emptied everyday. And the recycling is in a big container at the end of the cupboards that is right behind my chair, so I bump into it when I back my chair up.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I like.... Looks like a pantry cabinet next to stove and nice drawers by sink. I so want an island/cart in middle of mine. Not G. Getting close to construction?


We have an island that we made from 2 of the cupboards that we took off the wall. We screwed them together back to back and put industrial casters underneath. We put some of the same countertop on top. I wish now that we had put a wood cutting board on top. So we have an island that can be moved out of the way if we need more room.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I always had a steno notebook in my bag with a list for the day. It started with "Get Up" That way, I could be assured of one check mark! If I didn't get it all done, I rewrote the list!


I like that. An accomplishment every day. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've been uncomfortable all night with soar shoulder bone and neck. Not sure why but hoping it has nothing to do with the heart problem. I'm using a heating pad to help I hope. Since they shocked my heart I don't know what is normal what isn't.


I hope you're feeling better soon Polly.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Gerry too.... Mr. Gearhead. My dad was an engineer. He delighted in putting things together. Always left over parts!!! That gave me pause when he was going to build an airplane from scratch.


My brother and the boy next door took apart our rototiller when they were 10. They laid all the parts out in the driveway as they took them out. They put it all back together and only had 3 screws left over. It worked wonderfully for years after that. He's an engineer now. The other boy ended up as an electrician.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> In a few years the new models will be old models and cheaper. This is what I tell myself to keep,from buying one now.


I try not to buy things until my old one is broken beyond repair, or no one WILL repair something that old. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> G does not believe it is possible to multi-task. It's a guy thing. Back in the Dark Ages, when I cooked, I washed as I went and never had to clean the kitchen.


I annoy my daughter when I start straightening out the kitchen while she is still creating the meal. If I didn't, I'd have a pile to clean up when my tummy was full and uncomfortable. Weekends are nice, as I have the kitchen all to myself for both the cooking and cleaning. I never make anything fancy. I prefer one pot or one casserole dish wonders. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> One year, DD had made this particular one for New Year's Eve at our house. Gerry and I ate the entire left over bowl for dinner the next night. I guess we go by the rule "if a little is good, a lot is better." I think it is in the Silver Palate Cookbook. I'll look for it.


Yum, pate' and crackers for dinner. I could do that. Would have to throw in some carrots and celery sticks so it's more "balanced" :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, his cooking is great. His planning a balanced meal might leave a little something to be desired! You know the fad is to have an "open concept" where the kitchen is always visible. For us, reviving the old Southern kitchen in a separate building would probably be best. BTW, I meant to ask how the kitchen remodel was going.


When I was a kid, the old farmhouses had kitchen's in the basement. I understand that in this house. The sun comes in the patio doors just when supper is being made. And we have too many mosquitos to cook outside all summer long, although I've tried.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Oops look at the time. I need to go now.
Everyone have a great day.
I'll be thinking of Susan and Albert.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good afternoon from the knitting and sewing show at Olympia! All is well, haven't bought much yet but just wanted you to know that there is no change with Albert. He was without oxygen for 20 minutes so that could cause problems, I guess. Love from me and her!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sounds like someone is in denial? Remind him of the alternative. Counting is a good thing..


Not denial. His birthday is leap year day, so he had a non-birthday this year. :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from the knitting and sewing show at Olympia! All is well, haven't bought much yet but just wanted you to know that there is no change with Albert. He was without oxygen for 20 minutes so that could cause problems, I guess. Love from me and her!! Xxxx


Glad you are enjoying yourselves and thank you so much for the update on Albert. That is worrisome about the lack of oxygen for 20 minutes. Keeping them in my thoughts and prayers. Love you both back. xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from the knitting and sewing show at Olympia! All is well, haven't bought much yet but just wanted you to know that there is no change with Albert. He was without oxygen for 20 minutes so that could cause problems, I guess. Love from me and her!! Xxxx


Thanks for the update. 20 minutes is a long time. Praying for the best outcome possible.
As for you, behave yourself so we do not have to be ashamed of you. Then again, just do not get caught.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from the knitting and sewing show at Olympia! All is well, haven't bought much yet but just wanted you to know that there is no change with Albert. He was without oxygen for 20 minutes so that could cause problems, I guess. Love from me and her!! Xxxx


Please give her my love! 
I'll be praying for him and her both.

FIL is out of surgery and doing well. Expect to go home within the hour.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I like.... Looks like a pantry cabinet next to stove and nice drawers by sink. I so want an island/cart in middle of mine. Not G. Getting close to construction?


http://www.houzz.com/photos/4985782/Small-Kitchen-Renovation-traditional-kitchen-toronto

Kind of what it will look like when done. No pole though. Work starts next week if all the permits come through.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Similar to my kitchen but the stove is where the sink is and a dishwasher is next to the sink by the pantry. I didn't get roll out shelves for the pantry and can't find anything in the back of the shelves. I have a radiator a bit in front of the pantry and so the door won't open fully so roll out wouldn't work. I put the microwave in the corner diagonally tho they suggest hanging it over the stove. I thought I'd spill hot everything taking it out if it was high. The cabinet next to the sink has a two bin garbage. I use one for recycle bottles and one for trash. Nice next to the sink so I can scrape dish yuk just to my left And put the dishes into the dishwasher to my right. My kitchen is small.


Dishwasher is currently on right of sink, but dishes are in the cabinet on the dishwasher's right so she has to reach over the dishwasher. Plus shes's left-handed so DW on left makes sense. Currently, Pantry & Refrig are behind walls in area where island will be--so taking out those 2 1/2 walls on dining room and living room areas really opens up the first floor.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I don't like the microwave over the stove either. I make big trays of lasagna in our microwave and they get heavy. It would hurt to lift those in and out. It would be ok to have the microwave over the stove if I just used it for reheating.
> I put in one of those cabinets with the 2 bins. Mum had me take it out, because "garbage is supposed to go under the sink". With the new big double sink, we could only put in a little garbage pail that has to be emptied everyday. And the recycling is in a big container at the end of the cupboards that is right behind my chair, so I bump into it when I back my chair up.


I love the double sink. I wanted a tall faucet with a removable spray and steady water stream. Glad I got it tho I was being talked out of it. I've accumulated bags and things I should throw out under the sink. Son went thru cabinets over the counter and found 4 boxes of chocolates I must have bought for gifts and forgot. Also out of date spices and teas. I told him throwing away salt was bad luck but he says I'm wrong. I know about throwing over shoulder if it spills. Im so superstitious.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Gerry too.... Mr. Gearhead. My dad was an engineer. He delighted in putting things together. Always left over parts!!! That gave me pause when he was going to build an airplane from scratch.


Hub only consulted the plans for assembly after things were amiss. I told him once that the sheet said to do it different but he kept going and finally had to disassemble when the last piece wouldn't go because others were in the way. I was good and didn't say 'I told you so.' He did have a talent for doing most without directions just once Ina while had a problem. It was nice having his help which I don't have now. Good your guy is handy.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dishwasher is currently on right of sink, but dishes are in the cabinet on the dishwasher's right so she has to reach over the dishwasher. Plus shes's left-handed so DW on left makes sense. Currently, Pantry & Refrig are behind walls in area where island will be--so taking out those 2 1/2 walls on dining room and living room areas really opens up the first floor.


An island is really nice. I don't have one but would love one. The house has a small room to the right of the kitchen with door and a wall with a 4 foot opening so the rooms seem more open. I have my dining room table and a couple of servers there. Nothing is right tho I've been here 3 years. Still emptying mom's house and with the heart problem I'm taking it slow now.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.houzz.com/photos/4985782/Small-Kitchen-Renovation-traditional-kitchen-toronto
> 
> Kind of what it will look like when done. No pole though. Work starts next week if all the permits come through.


It's lovely. Getting a new kitchen is like Christmas. yippee!! This house had an old farmer kitchen. The only nice thing was a small window behind the sink which is nice because it looks into the back yard and I have a small AffricanViolet there. There was a dead bat in the lower old cabinet and seeing that was aweful. The new one is a joy and will be for you also.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> It's lovely. Getting a new kitchen is like Christmas. yippee!! This house had an old farmer kitchen. The only nice thing was a small window behind the sink which is nice because it looks into the back yard and I have a small AffricanViolet there. There was a dead bat in the lower old cabinet and seeing that was aweful. The new one is a joy and will be for you also.


oops...sorry for the double post. Not sure how I did it.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you're feeling better soon Polly.


Thank you for good wishes. It was better this morning. Yesterday temperature outside was almost 60..this morning it snowed briefly and is 40. I'm not meeting friends for dinner tho I'd like to. I sneezed and nose seems runny. Don't want to pass it to them.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I don't like the microwave over the stove either. I make big trays of lasagna in our microwave and they get heavy. It would hurt to lift those in and out. It would be ok to have the microwave over the stove if I just used it for reheating.
> I put in one of those cabinets with the 2 bins. Mum had me take it out, because "garbage is supposed to go under the sink". With the new big double sink, we could only put in a little garbage pail that has to be emptied everyday. And the recycling is in a big container at the end of the cupboards that is right behind my chair, so I bump into it when I back my chair up.


Big trays of lasagna sounds yummy. I watch Rachael Ray on tv and she has this double oven. And a six burner cook top on her counter. She can cook which I can't so there is the difference. But it is lovely. I like the microwave in the corner diagonally because it is handy and a use for the corner.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> There's a "Things to do" list on my phone. I need to actually use it.


Son says I have it too. He will find it for me sometime. Right now I'm pencil and paper.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've heard about the attic..... I have this picture in my mind of Coleen Moore's magnificent doll house There was a room in the attic for the crazy old aunt. PLEASE don't throw me in that briar patch. I won't survive! (Hate swatches.... a necessary evil if size is important. )
> 
> BTW... stopped at the Bernina shop on the way home from Dr. The little spring clip for bottom of throat plate is a whole $3.00 but some lady bought entire stock and they are now on back order. I've order 4. I think I can take one off the embroidery throat plate as a temp. fix. Quilt show is this week-end. I originally bought mine at that event several years ago. The new machines are pretty tempting, but so pricey. Sure was fun looking and they will have a show special... Maybe I should stay home!


I agree, some nice machines with bigger embroidery frames but I don't need it, just like looking at them!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> All weighty decisions need to be pondered with counsel... You have been dubbed "Counselor in Waiting" and it is a serious responsibility.


I don't think I let anyone down!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone. Firstly to Susan ... so sorry to hear of Albert heart attack, I hope his treatment was started early enough that the damage will be minimal. xoxoxo
> I have posted some photos of our trip acoss the Nullabour today, on my Google+ site, for anyone who would like to see what that region looks like - it is very similar to the region I live in, just the plants are a little different.
> 
> For those who are interested, do a search on Google+ for Ellice Orenshaw, or [email protected], and the photos, some are Panoramic, and there might also be a video or two, available.
> ...


Fourteen hours, wow, that is some massive country you live in, fourteen hours from here would take you straight off the end into the North Sea! Stay safe dear!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We have an island that we made from 2 of the cupboards that we took off the wall. We screwed them together back to back and put industrial casters underneath. We put some of the same countertop on top. I wish now that we had put a wood cutting board on top. So we have an island that can be moved out of the way if we need more room.


That sounds like a great idea!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Home now from a lovely day among lots of lovely yarn, fabric and Mrs P!! I bought some temporary adhesive spray for use when I am embroidering on my machine, some stick-on decals for card making (10 sheets for £1, woo-hoo!!) and some mis-shape chocolates for DH, I only ate two on the way home!! I'm a bit exhausted now but must go and make some dinner. I'm not actually very hungry as Mrs P kept feeding me!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I don't think I let anyone down!!


Not at all an plenty of 'fruit' juice too. We had a 3 course lunch. It was yummy. I didn't buy much, just some dirty gold coloured cheap wool, some charms for more brooches, and a set of knitpro cables.

Thanks June for a lovely day. Hope now and Mr P is back from a check up at the hospital and the specialist doesn't want to see him again, so we are going to have a chinese take awAY.

Sorry I didn't get on this morning, but I managed to drop my mobile phone and now the screen has gone a funny shade of green!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You're as bad as I am. I have a long list that occasionally gets updated online, and I have a mouse mat that has 52 sheets; one for each week with 7 columns. At the top each day I put birthdays, meetings etc and half way down I list the five most important things to do from my list. I rarely do them all so some get moved on to the next day. I've cleared one big one today so far.


Yes, but you actually have "important" things to do with all your groups. Mine is a bit like a kid's "chore" list and it doesn't look like I;ll earn my allowance any time soon!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've been uncomfortable all night with soar shoulder bone and neck. Not sure why but hoping it has nothing to do with the heart problem. I'm using a heating pad to help I hope. Since they shocked my heart I don't know what is normal what isn't.


Maybe you are sleeping in a different position to compensate for the cough?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone. Firstly to Susan ... so sorry to hear of Albert heart attack, I hope his treatment was started early enough that the damage will be minimal. xoxoxo
> I have posted some photos of our trip acoss the Nullabour today, on my Google+ site, for anyone who would like to see what that region looks like - it is very similar to the region I live in, just the plants are a little different.
> 
> For those who are interested, do a search on Google+ for Ellice Orenshaw, or [email protected], and the photos, some are Panoramic, and there might also be a video or two, available.
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Will definitely check that out,,


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We have an island that we made from 2 of the cupboards that we took off the wall. We screwed them together back to back and put industrial casters underneath. We put some of the same countertop on top. I wish now that we had put a wood cutting board on top. So we have an island that can be moved out of the way if we need more room.


We did that with the entire set of kitchen cabinets I bought for my workroom, It also has hnged wings on each side and make a HUGE cutting table. The kitchen is not huge and square. I think something in the middle would add storage and keep from dripping from sink to counter that has big opening into LR. The floor is always a mess and he is so messy. I may just buy one and roll it out of the way. Then again, I don't want to give him any ideas that I mught actually cook.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I like that. An accomplishment every day. :sm01:


 I need positive reinforcement... pathetic.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Please give her my love!
> I'll be praying for him and her both.
> 
> FIL is out of surgery and doing well. Expect to go home within the hour.


Glad the surgery went well. xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I try not to buy things until my old one is broken beyond repair, or no one WILL repair something that old. :sm17:


 Me too and I did learn that I can make an appointment to have a tech look at the connection inside for my embroidery machine. I like my machine but they have changed enough that computer is now on board instead of connected to separate computer so the company does not support as well. I've got too much invested in software to start over.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Home now from a lovely day among lots of lovely yarn, fabric and Mrs P!! I bought some temporary adhesive spray for use when I am embroidering on my machine, some stick-on decals for card making (10 sheets for £1, woo-hoo!!) and some mis-shape chocolates for DH, I only ate two on the way home!! I'm a bit exhausted now but must go and make some dinner. I'm not actually very hungry as Mrs P kept feeding me!! xxxx


The food was to soak up the alcohol. x


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I annoy my daughter when I start straightening out the kitchen while she is still creating the meal. If I didn't, I'd have a pile to clean up when my tummy was full and uncomfortable. Weekends are nice, as I have the kitchen all to myself for both the cooking and cleaning. I never make anything fancy. I prefer one pot or one casserole dish wonders. :sm24:


Yeah, I hate waking up to a mess bu tget too settled to hop up after dinner. IT was never an issue when the kids were home but we have gotten lazy and eat in out chairs watching TV... (We eat late)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from the knitting and sewing show at Olympia! All is well, haven't bought much yet but just wanted you to know that there is no change with Albert. He was without oxygen for 20 minutes so that could cause problems, I guess. Love from me and her!! Xxxx


Thanks for the update. Not the news I was hoping for. One of the reasons fast response is so important.

HOpe you two are having a great day. Don't fall behind on that retail therapy.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Not at all an plenty of 'fruit' juice too. We had a 3 course lunch. It was yummy. I didn't buy much, just some dirty gold coloured cheap wool, some charms for more brooches, and a set of knitpro cables.
> 
> Thanks June for a lovely day. Hope now and Mr P is back from a check up at the hospital and the specialist doesn't want to see him again, so we are going to have a chinese take awAY.
> 
> Sorry I didn't get on this morning, but I managed to drop my mobile phone and now the screen has gone a funny shade of green!


Sounds as though you both had a good day. Great that MrP has been discharged, quite right to have a takeaway.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Not denial. His birthday is leap year day, so he had a non-birthday this year. :sm02:


Aha,... so he is like Peter Pan. Eternally young.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> The food was to soak up the alcohol. x


Naturally ????????????????????????????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I don't like the microwave over the stove either. I make big trays of lasagna in our microwave and they get heavy. It would hurt to lift those in and out. It would be ok to have the microwave over the stove if I just used it for reheating.
> I put in one of those cabinets with the 2 bins. Mum had me take it out, because "garbage is supposed to go under the sink". With the new big double sink, we could only put in a little garbage pail that has to be emptied everyday. And the recycling is in a big container at the end of the cupboards that is right behind my chair, so I bump into it when I back my chair up.


We have so little counter and I don't want it above cooktop so we punched a hole into DR and built a big storage cabinet that also hides the back side.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

linkan said:


> Please give her my love!
> I'll be praying for him and her both.
> 
> FIL is out of surgery and doing well. Expect to go home within the hour.


Glad to hear it went well.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Been thinking of Susan & Albert all day, hope we get better news soon.

I'e been to my job today, really had a nice time. Knitting this afternoon was very enjoyable. Did lots to the Aran cardigan I'm making for ME, then unpicked it when I got home. I have my yarn for my shawl but might not start until I go away next week. Off to Rock Choir tonight, not been for a couple of weeks as my DD had such a bad throat. She is still suffering but we are going for the night get out anyway.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.houzz.com/photos/4985782/Small-Kitchen-Renovation-traditional-kitchen-toronto
> 
> Kind of what it will look like when done. No pole though. Work starts next week if all the permits come through.


Nice bright clean look. No pole is much nicer. Countertops? I would like to change to quartz but don't think my kitchen is nice enough to warrant upgrade.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Home now from a lovely day among lots of lovely yarn, fabric and Mrs P!! I bought some temporary adhesive spray for use when I am embroidering on my machine, some stick-on decals for card making (10 sheets for £1, woo-hoo!!) and some mis-shape chocolates for DH, I only ate two on the way home!! I'm a bit exhausted now but must go and make some dinner. I'm not actually very hungry as Mrs P kept feeding me!! xxxx


Sounds like a lovely day! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dishwasher is currently on right of sink, but dishes are in the cabinet on the dishwasher's right so she has to reach over the dishwasher. Plus shes's left-handed so DW on left makes sense. Currently, Pantry & Refrig are behind walls in area where island will be--so taking out those 2 1/2 walls on dining room and living room areas really opens up the first floor.


In this all left-handed house, we have that issue but no space on left. There is a corner cabinet there with revolving shelves.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I need positive reinforcement... pathetic.


You are a wonderful, talented lady who has accomplished so much in her life that the laurels should stand proud above her forehead. There, is that positive enough reinforcement?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Hub only consulted the plans for assembly after things were amiss. I told him once that the sheet said to do it different but he kept going and finally had to disassemble when the last piece wouldn't go because others were in the way. I was good and didn't say 'I told you so.' He did have a talent for doing most without directions just once Ina while had a problem. It was nice having his help which I don't have now. Good your guy is handy.


Most of the time, it is great. When he goes off on his own and "surprises" me with things I really don't need or would have like to tweek a bit, not so much.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I agree, some nice machines with bigger embroidery frames but I don't need it, just like looking at them!


Me too. I have plenty of room for embroidery.... but do like the much larger area for wrangling quilts. My cabinet is rather custom with a hydrolic lift so the new ones wouldn't fit. Another reason not to be tempted. Plus, I hand quilt my large quilts.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Home now from a lovely day among lots of lovely yarn, fabric and Mrs P!! I bought some temporary adhesive spray for use when I am embroidering on my machine, some stick-on decals for card making (10 sheets for £1, woo-hoo!!) and some mis-shape chocolates for DH, I only ate two on the way home!! I'm a bit exhausted now but must go and make some dinner. I'm not actually very hungry as Mrs P kept feeding me!! xxxx


Love my basting spray and use it to help mount cross stitch as well. (I usually have a a thin layer of cotton bat between board and cloth.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Not at all an plenty of 'fruit' juice too. We had a 3 course lunch. It was yummy. I didn't buy much, just some dirty gold coloured cheap wool, some charms for more brooches, and a set of knitpro cables.
> 
> Thanks June for a lovely day. Hope now and Mr P is back from a check up at the hospital and the specialist doesn't want to see him again, so we are going to have a chinese take awAY.
> 
> Sorry I didn't get on this morning, but I managed to drop my mobile phone and now the screen has gone a funny shade of green!


Glad Mr. P has an all clear. (I had to buy a new phone when in hospital in order to reach G. They didn't have a case available so I ordered one. Dropped phone out of pocket first day home and have a growing corner crack. Case arrived next day. Guess I should deal with that someday)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You are a wonderful, talented lady who has accomplished so much in her life that the laurels should stand proud above her forehead. There, is that positive enough reinforcement?


You silver-tongued devil you...... I'll take it, even if you are a bit prone to hallucinations, (BTW, currently after lunch and I still can't chekc the "get dressed".


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You silver-tongued devil you...... I'll take it, even if you are a bit prone to hallucinations, (BTW, currently after lunch and I still can't chekc the "get dressed".


OK, wonderful, talented, accomplished slut!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Been thinking of Susan & Albert all day, hope we get better news soon.
> 
> I'e been to my job today, really had a nice time. Knitting this afternoon was very enjoyable. Did lots to the Aran cardigan I'm making for ME, then unpicked it when I got home. I have my yarn for my shawl but might not start until I go away next week. Off to Rock Choir tonight, not been for a couple of weeks as my DD had such a bad throat. She is still suffering but we are going for the night get out anyway.


Ditto. Not only did I tink 8 rows, I had to break yarn to get untangled from seat belt!

(For sore throat, I float a tiny bit of lemon juice on top of a spoon of honey. closes irritation and then soothes,)


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> OK, wonderful, talented, accomplished slut!


Don't we all do that occasionally, especially when it's cold. A dressing gown can be so cosy.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> OK, wonderful, talented, accomplished slut!


 :sm16: :sm16: Gerry gave me portable pepper spray and some heavy gardening gloves for anniv. His note on card was something to the effect that it was notable that we still needed "protection" after so long. Glad the grands weren't around for that one. The laughing would have been deafening,,,,


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Not at all an plenty of 'fruit' juice too. We had a 3 course lunch. It was yummy. I didn't buy much, just some dirty gold coloured cheap wool, some charms for more brooches, and a set of knitpro cables.
> 
> Thanks June for a lovely day. Hope now and Mr P is back from a check up at the hospital and the specialist doesn't want to see him again, so we are going to have a chinese take awAY.
> 
> Sorry I didn't get on this morning, but I managed to drop my mobile phone and now the screen has gone a funny shade of green!


I can imagine June knew where to find the juice of the grapes. ;^) Hoping Mr. P is fit as a fiddle. Yikes a broken screen on your phone is ot a good thing.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Latest from Susan "Slight improvement and better response, fingers crossed, a long way to go!" Keep praying everybody!! xxxxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Don't we all do that occasionally, especially when it's cold. A dressing gown can be so cosy.


Even when I do get dressed, sort of a 1/2 effort. Sweats, yoga pants, fleece pants. My family refers to them all as my "uniforms". Today's issue is finding out if there is a visit to a friend in the hospital. If so, I might actually put a bend in my hair....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Latest from Susan "Slight improvement and better response, fingers crossed, a long way to go!" Keep praying everybody!! xxxxx


That is the report I was looking for. Response is a big deal with that much oxygen deprivation.... Certainly a step in the right direction though and we know from Susan just how much a good rehab program can do...... I'm cautiously optimistic and will keep praying for help and guidance for all. Fight, Albert! Fight! (Now to dress and make a hospital visit without such a worried look on face.)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Latest from Susan "Slight improvement and better response, fingers crossed, a long way to go!" Keep praying everybody!! xxxxx


Keeping absolutely everything crossed. And l have the whole family in my thoughts x


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Nice bright clean look. No pole is much nicer. Countertops? I would like to change to quartz but don't think my kitchen is nice enough to warrant upgrade.


Yes, quartz. She's going between dark or light countertop so I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm16: :sm16: Gerry gave me portable pepper spray and some heavy gardening gloves for anniv. His note on card was something to the effect that it was notable that we still needed "protection" after so long. Glad the grands weren't around for that one. The laughing would have been deafening,,,,


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Latest from Susan "Slight improvement and better response, fingers crossed, a long way to go!" Keep praying everybody!! xxxxx


Thanks for letting us know, thinking of them all, everything crossed.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Latest from Susan "Slight improvement and better response, fingers crossed, a long way to go!" Keep praying everybody!! xxxxx


Thank you for the update. Still saying prayers. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the update keeping them in my prayers!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well I went to the Apple Store today ready to pay $299 and the guy that helped me actually listened to me and said it was a safety issue and I got a new iPad for free! Yay! And it pulled my information I lost somethings but not much as the last time I updated apparently was in October.

Then I went to Best Buy to get DS an iPad and guess how much they are.....$299 for a 32gb as opossed to $299 for a 16GB That they will only guarantee for 90 days yeah they are ripping the public off....people should shop around they can get more memory and longer warranty with a new one....that being said for 399 you could get a 128GB so DS got one and so did I more patterns, patterns and backing up lesson learned :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I went to the Apple Store today ready to pay $299 and the guy that helped me actually listened to me and said it was a safety issue and I got a new iPad for free! Yay! And it pulled my information I lost somethings but not much as the last time I updated apparently was in October.
> 
> Then I went to Best Buy to get DS an iPad and guess how much they are.....$299 for a 32gb as opossed to $299 for a 16GB That they will only guarantee for 90 days yeah they are ripping the public off....people should shop around they can get more memory and longer warranty with a new one....that being said for 399 you could get a 128GB so DS got one and so did I more patterns, patterns and backing up lesson learned :sm16:


Well done on all that! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Latest from Susan "Slight improvement and better response, fingers crossed, a long way to go!" Keep praying everybody!! xxxxx


That's awesome! I am hoping and praying and thinking of them both. 
I wish I could be there in person to give her my love and support.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Maybe you are sleeping in a different position to compensate for the cough?


Might be that. The heating pad helped and it wasn't hurting by lunch but I fell asleep around 1pm and woke with it hurting again so sleep position might be the cause.i kept changing my mind about going to dinner with friends especially due to wind and cold but decided to go since son said he would come. It was a joy seeing them again and I felt OK. I just couldn't look around the gift shop because I was tired.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Well done on all that! :sm24: xxxooo


Okay maybe I didn't learn my lesson I already messed it because I thought I knew what I was doing....that's what I get for thinking I guess!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> Okay maybe I didn't learn my lesson I already messed it because I thought I knew what I was doing....that's what I get for thinking I guess!


Thinking can get you into a lot of trouble sometimes. It's too much brain-strain. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a very wet Wales. I think I went missing yesterday, the day was a bit fraught with DH doing some DIY. Making lots of noise and needing assistance. Since his stroke his thought process is not too good so needs prompting on how to do some things. He was only taking a shelf out, easy you might think, but it had been screwed, nailed and plastered in then tiled over but it is done now. The washing machine was there, that is now in the new shower room and the spare freezer is coming in from the front porch and going in it's space.
Have started 'the' shawl. Have only got baby blue and white in 4 ply but will try it with that, only done about 40 rows so far and am doing it in garter stitch as per pattern.
Hope Albert had a good night and Susan is holding up OK.
Off to do a few more rows now, see you later. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I went to the Apple Store today ready to pay $299 and the guy that helped me actually listened to me and said it was a safety issue and I got a new iPad for free! Yay! And it pulled my information I lost somethings but not much as the last time I updated apparently was in October.
> 
> Then I went to Best Buy to get DS an iPad and guess how much they are.....$299 for a 32gb as opossed to $299 for a 16GB That they will only guarantee for 90 days yeah they are ripping the public off....people should shop around they can get more memory and longer warranty with a new one....that being said for 399 you could get a 128GB so DS got one and so did I more patterns, patterns and backing up lesson learned :sm16:


Result!! Well done, I bet that put a big smile on your face!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> That's awesome! I am hoping and praying and thinking of them both.
> I wish I could be there in person to give her my love and support.


Susan knows that we ARE all there with her and I know she can feel the love!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very wet Wales. I think I went missing yesterday, the day was a bit fraught with DH doing some DIY. Making lots of noise and needing assistance. Since his stroke his thought process is not too good so needs prompting on how to do some things. He was only taking a shelf out, easy you might think, but it had been screwed, nailed and plastered in then tiled over but it is done now. The washing machine was there, that is now in the new shower room and the spare freezer is coming in from the front porch and going in it's space.
> Have started 'the' shawl. Have only got baby blue and white in 4 ply but will try it with that, only done about 40 rows so far and am doing it in garter stitch as per pattern.
> Hope Albert had a good night and Susan is holding up OK.
> Off to do a few more rows now, see you later. xx


Good morning dear!! Blue and white sounds lovely, I'm using baby yarn too!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Off to Jill's for coffee, catch you all later!! xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:



> Off to Jill's for coffee, catch you all later!! xxxxxxx


Have a good time. Hope you are not too tired after all that walking yesterday. xx

Managed to find an old phone that will tke my sim card so am back on some sort of mobile. Text Susan this morning and she is visiting 3 times a day, hoping for some more improvement. She knows you are all there with her.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a wet a miserable Surrey. Glad it was yesterday we went out it was such a lovely day.

Guess what? I re started my shawl again on the train and again last night. I keep doing a kfb at the beginning of the row where I shouldn't. Back to 30 rows again. Anyway I am going to sit and see if I can get aa bit further today. I have the first bit of the pattern written out very simply in large letters, put it on a magnetic board with a ruler under the line I have to do and am using a row counter. I WILL NOT BE BEATEN!!!!!!!!!

Happy Friday everyone. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet a miserable Surrey. Glad it was yesterday we went out it was such a lovely day.
> 
> Guess what? I re started my shawl again on the train and again last night. I keep doing a kfb at the beginning of the row where I shouldn't. Back to 30 rows again. Anyway I am going to sit and see if I can get aa bit further today. I have the first bit of the pattern written out very simply in large letters, put it on a magnetic board with a ruler under the line I have to do and am using a row counter. I WILL NOT BE BEATEN!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


I am plodding away with the garter section, it's boring, I'm about half way along it. As it is equally as miserable here hopefully will get passed that bit today. xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all, well I started something THAT pattern to Londy didn't I? Sorry you are having trouble. I'm starting mine over the weekend. It's the same garter stitch as the shawl I just finished. I sent away for a couple of balls of yarn, guess what? I bought exactly the same colour as my last one! I really like that & it has a different contrast.
I'm going to meet my bestest friend & her DH today for lunch. Her birthday was yesterday & MrB's is Sunday so we celebrate them every year. I made her a scarf, it's in a beautiful yarn acyrilic, but it's really silky. It's a very pale lilac Made by WI & sold in Hobbycraft, I love it. I'll try to take a photo.
Have a good day. Sending huge hugs to Susan from MrB & I.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet a miserable Surrey. Glad it was yesterday we went out it was such a lovely day.
> 
> Guess what? I re started my shawl again on the train and again last night. I keep doing a kfb at the beginning of the row where I shouldn't. Back to 30 rows again. Anyway I am going to sit and see if I can get aa bit further today. I have the first bit of the pattern written out very simply in large letters, put it on a magnetic board with a ruler under the line I have to do and am using a row counter. I WILL NOT BE BEATEN!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


Sounds like a good idea. THink I'll do the garter stitch so as not to throw a pattern into mix. Getting this started sounds frustrating...+


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, well I started something THAT pattern to Londy didn't I? Sorry you are having trouble. I'm starting mine over the weekend. It's the same garter stitch as the shawl I just finished. I sent away for a couple of balls of yarn, guess what? I bought exactly the same colour as my last one! I really like that & it has a different contrast.
> I'm going to meet my bestest friend & her DH today for lunch. Her birthday was yesterday & MrB's is Sunday so we celebrate them every year. I made her a scarf, it's in a beautiful yarn acyrilic, but it's really silky. It's a very pale lilac Made by WI & sold in Hobbycraft, I love it. I'll try to take a photo.
> Have a good day. Sending huge hugs to Susan from MrB & I.


Pretty....Have fun and Happy Birthday to Mr. B.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet a miserable Surrey. Glad it was yesterday we went out it was such a lovely day.
> 
> Guess what? I re started my shawl again on the train and again last night. I keep doing a kfb at the beginning of the row where I shouldn't. Back to 30 rows again. Anyway I am going to sit and see if I can get aa bit further today. I have the first bit of the pattern written out very simply in large letters, put it on a magnetic board with a ruler under the line I have to do and am using a row counter. I WILL NOT BE BEATEN!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


Morning. You have tenacity. You are going to win the battle of getting that shawl going. If I have to do an increase every other row I put a marker on the beginning of the row where the increase belong. If the row has a marker you increase at the beginning of the row.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I am plodding away with the garter section, it's boring, I'm about half way along it. As it is equally as miserable here hopefully will get passed that bit today. xx


I think my excuse is that it is so simple that is why I am making mistakes!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, well I started something THAT pattern to Londy didn't I? Sorry you are having trouble. I'm starting mine over the weekend. It's the same garter stitch as the shawl I just finished. I sent away for a couple of balls of yarn, guess what? I bought exactly the same colour as my last one! I really like that & it has a different contrast.
> I'm going to meet my bestest friend & her DH today for lunch. Her birthday was yesterday & MrB's is Sunday so we celebrate them every year. I made her a scarf, it's in a beautiful yarn acyrilic, but it's really silky. It's a very pale lilac Made by WI & sold in Hobbycraft, I love it. I'll try to take a photo.
> Have a good day. Sending huge hugs to Susan from MrB & I.


That's very pretty and I like the shape, its a bit different. Enjoy your lunch and happy birthday for Sundy Mr B. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sounds like a good idea. THink I'll do the garter stitch so as not to throw a pattern into mix. Getting this started sounds frustrating...+


I think it's just me. I have brought the decrease/increase in by one stitch from the end and beginning of the rows so I can knit the last stitch and slip the first stitch on each row. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, well I started something THAT pattern to Londy didn't I? Sorry you are having trouble. I'm starting mine over the weekend. It's the same garter stitch as the shawl I just finished. I sent away for a couple of balls of yarn, guess what? I bought exactly the same colour as my last one! I really like that & it has a different contrast.
> I'm going to meet my bestest friend & her DH today for lunch. Her birthday was yesterday & MrB's is Sunday so we celebrate them every year. I made her a scarf, it's in a beautiful yarn acyrilic, but it's really silky. It's a very pale lilac Made by WI & sold in Hobbycraft, I love it. I'll try to take a photo.
> Have a good day. Sending huge hugs to Susan from MrB & I.


Your scarf is very nice. Pretty and useful makes a great scarf to gift.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Long day... went to hospital to see friend who is not doing well. Very nice facility and great care but they are trying to get him stable enough to move to long term critical care facility. His daughter wants to have party/roast/wake next week-end and tape it for him to see everyone. I'm not so sure I like that idea but to each his own. Had a bite with our other friends after visit. He is not looking great either. While there, a new Dr. called (for liver transplant) and could see him tomorrow but not in his insurance plan, Back to the drawing board tomorrow. Picked up my pills and played with kitties. Alley kids has us over to make pizzas and catch up with the children. We came home and watched hockey. It is nearly 6 AM and I've not been to bed. Just wanted to check in for update on Albert. Wish I had some magic pixie dust to sprinkle on all today and make everyone well. Hate to have so many facing tough medical issues. Hoping tomorrow will be a brighter day for all. Night.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. You have tenacity. You are going to win the battle of getting that shawl going. If I have to do an increase every other row I put a marker on the beginning of the row where the increase belong. If the row has a marker you increase at the beginning of the row.


Now you see you are well organized, as Mr P will tell you I am not in the bit organized and do things in a most odd manner. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Long day... went to hospital to see friend who is not doing well. Very nice facility and great care but they are trying to get him stable enough to move to long term critical care facility. His daughter wants to have party/roast/wake next week-end and tape it for him to see everyone. I'm not so sure I like that idea but to each his own. Had a bite with our other friends after visit. He is not looking great either. While there, a new Dr. called (for liver transplant) and could see him tomorrow but not in his insurance plan, Back to the drawing board tomorrow. Picked up my pills and played with kitties. Alley kids has us over to make pizzas and catch up with the children. We came home and watched hockey. It is nearly 6 AM and I've not been to bed. Just wanted to check in for update on Albert. Wish I had some magic pixie dust to sprinkle on all today and make everyone well. Hate to have so many facing tough medical issues. Hoping tomorrow will be a brighter day for all. Night.....


Morning and sleep well. Nearly lunchtime here.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Now you see you are well organized, as Mr P will tell you I am not in the bit organized and do things in a most odd manner. xx


I love the way you do things. We all get there in the end. You have a more scenic journey.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Someone doesn't like the rain.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> I love the way you do things. We all get there in the end. You have a more scenic journey.


That's what's Mr P says when I navigate us the wrong way to somewhere! xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:13 am EST and -7'C (19'F). The sky was pink when I came downstairs, but dark clouds rolled in and snow is starting to fall. 
Ironing is bad for you. I broke a nail trying to fold up the ironing board, and I hadn't even been ironing. Mum was. I was afraid that the kitties would try to jump on the board and hurt themselves. No more ironing boards for me.
I have a dark ring around my finger. The dark yarn that I'm using for my shawl is not colourfast. I'm going to have to soak the excess out before I start using the light colour yarn.
And.. I just heard on the TV that the highway is blocked in almost the same place that it was blocked earlier this week when I was 1/2 hour late, so I'm leaving soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That's what's Mr P says when I navigate us the wrong way to somewhere! xx


If you're not in a hurry, that's the best route to take. Enjoy the journey. (And take a GPS, in case you can't find your way back)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Someone doesn't like the rain.


Kitty ball!!!! :sm11: 
The orange stray kitty is doing the same thing on the chair on our front porch. He doesn't like the snow. The orange kitty has his face buried in the pillow on the chair.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sounds like a good idea. THink I'll do the garter stitch so as not to throw a pattern into mix. Getting this started sounds frustrating...+


I had to take out about 3 rows again. My problem is distraction. This time is was DD gabbing, not the TV. I want a baseball cap that says "Don't bother me, I'm concentrating". I thought I was done my garter section, looked at it and thought it was too small, then I recounted the marks that I had put on my iPad and realised that I was only half way. Mine's still going to be small. Which is funny because I'm getting the stitch gauge. ?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, well I started something THAT pattern to Londy didn't I? Sorry you are having trouble. I'm starting mine over the weekend. It's the same garter stitch as the shawl I just finished. I sent away for a couple of balls of yarn, guess what? I bought exactly the same colour as my last one! I really like that & it has a different contrast.
> I'm going to meet my bestest friend & her DH today for lunch. Her birthday was yesterday & MrB's is Sunday so we celebrate them every year. I made her a scarf, it's in a beautiful yarn acyrilic, but it's really silky. It's a very pale lilac Made by WI & sold in Hobbycraft, I love it. I'll try to take a photo.
> Have a good day. Sending huge hugs to Susan from MrB & I.


I like this pattern. Can you share the name of it? Acrylic is great for people that throw things in the machine all the time. Like mum.
You must really like that colour combo if you keep buying it. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet a miserable Surrey. Glad it was yesterday we went out it was such a lovely day.
> 
> Guess what? I re started my shawl again on the train and again last night. I keep doing a kfb at the beginning of the row where I shouldn't. Back to 30 rows again. Anyway I am going to sit and see if I can get aa bit further today. I have the first bit of the pattern written out very simply in large letters, put it on a magnetic board with a ruler under the line I have to do and am using a row counter. I WILL NOT BE BEATEN!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


I believe in you. Keep knitting. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Have a good time. Hope you are not too tired after all that walking yesterday. xx
> 
> Managed to find an old phone that will tke my sim card so am back on some sort of mobile. Text Susan this morning and she is visiting 3 times a day, hoping for some more improvement. She knows you are all there with her.


I hope there is more improvement soon.
<Hugs> to Susan and all her family.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to go now. The snow is getting heavier and there is a second crash on the highway. Some people have taken their snow tires off too soon.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Susan knows that we ARE all there with her and I know she can feel the love!! xxx


????❤


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:13 am EST and -7'C (19'F). The sky was pink when I came downstairs, but dark clouds rolled in and snow is starting to fall.
> Ironing is bad for you. I broke a nail trying to fold up the ironing board, and I hadn't even been ironing. Mum was. I was afraid that the kitties would try to jump on the board and hurt themselves. No more ironing boards for me.
> I have a dark ring around my finger. The dark yarn that I'm using for my shawl is not colourfast. I'm going to have to soak the excess out before I start using the light colour yarn.
> And.. I just heard on the TV that the highway is blocked in almost the same place that it was blocked earlier this week when I was 1/2 hour late, so I'm leaving soon.


Morning. You have had an exciting morning. Hope the yarn color is set so it does not bleed onto the lighter color after the project is complete. Safe journey to work.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello all. Welcome back Jynx. I've been absent for a couple of days, just got involved with stuff, no serious problems. Waiting for call from son for a late lunch. Take care all.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Someone doesn't like the rain.


He is just so cute ! 
As Dory would say, just keep knitting, just keep knitting just keep knitting knitting knitting. 
????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. You have had an exciting morning. Hope the yarn color is set so it does not bleed onto the lighter color after the project is complete. Safe journey to work.


Very pretty pattern on that one, I love the edge and the color. Happy birthday Mr B.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Susan & Albert 
We love you both so much. 

Sending you all our love and healing 
thoughts and prayers. ????????????

XOXOXOXO


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Someone doesn't like the rain.


He's not the only one. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:
 

> That's what's Mr P says when I navigate us the wrong way to somewhere! xx


We're good at going the scenic route while DH is arguing with the sat-nav. xx :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Have a good time. Hope you are not too tired after all that walking yesterday. xx
> 
> Managed to find an old phone that will tke my sim card so am back on some sort of mobile. Text Susan this morning and she is visiting 3 times a day, hoping for some more improvement. She knows you are all there with her.


Well, I slept extremely soundly but seem to be yawning a lot today, well worth it though!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I am plodding away with the garter section, it's boring, I'm about half way along it. As it is equally as miserable here hopefully will get passed that bit today. xx


It's hard going, that garter section but I bet we'll be saying the same thing when we get to the dreaded mosaic!! xxx

By the way, what's the current exchange rate on Welsh Arians at the moment? I need to go and buy some ready for Wonderwool!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, well I started something THAT pattern to Londy didn't I? Sorry you are having trouble. I'm starting mine over the weekend. It's the same garter stitch as the shawl I just finished. I sent away for a couple of balls of yarn, guess what? I bought exactly the same colour as my last one! I really like that & it has a different contrast.
> I'm going to meet my bestest friend & her DH today for lunch. Her birthday was yesterday & MrB's is Sunday so we celebrate them every year. I made her a scarf, it's in a beautiful yarn acyrilic, but it's really silky. It's a very pale lilac Made by WI & sold in Hobbycraft, I love it. I'll try to take a photo.
> Have a good day. Sending huge hugs to Susan from MrB & I.


That's very pretty Chris, she will love it!! Wish her Happy Birthday from us!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Someone doesn't like the rain.


He's so beautiful, whatever he's doing!! You maybe don't think that when he chews your yarn or brings you in a gift from the garden!!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:13 am EST and -7'C (19'F). The sky was pink when I came downstairs, but dark clouds rolled in and snow is starting to fall.
> Ironing is bad for you. I broke a nail trying to fold up the ironing board, and I hadn't even been ironing. Mum was. I was afraid that the kitties would try to jump on the board and hurt themselves. No more ironing boards for me.
> I have a dark ring around my finger. The dark yarn that I'm using for my shawl is not colourfast. I'm going to have to soak the excess out before I start using the light colour yarn.
> And.. I just heard on the TV that the highway is blocked in almost the same place that it was blocked earlier this week when I was 1/2 hour late, so I'm leaving soon.


Generally speaking, things are going well then!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope there is more improvement soon.
> <Hugs> to Susan and all her family.


....and from me, in bucketfuls!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

martina said:


> Hello all. Welcome back Jynx. I've been absent for a couple of days, just got involved with stuff, no serious problems. Waiting for call from son for a late lunch. Take care all.


Hi Martina! I completely forgot to ask you if you were going to Olympia for the Stitch and Knit Show, did you go? xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thinking can get you into a lot of trouble sometimes. It's too much brain-strain. xx :sm09: :sm09:


I completely agree! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very wet Wales. I think I went missing yesterday, the day was a bit fraught with DH doing some DIY. Making lots of noise and needing assistance. Since his stroke his thought process is not too good so needs prompting on how to do some things. He was only taking a shelf out, easy you might think, but it had been screwed, nailed and plastered in then tiled over but it is done now. The washing machine was there, that is now in the new shower room and the spare freezer is coming in from the front porch and going in it's space.
> Have started 'the' shawl. Have only got baby blue and white in 4 ply but will try it with that, only done about 40 rows so far and am doing it in garter stitch as per pattern.
> Hope Albert had a good night and Susan is holding up OK.
> Off to do a few more rows now, see you later. xx


Glad you got that project finished. We've got a very wet and windy morning here today, so no morning walk for me. Am having lunch out with a friend. Will be fun to catch up with her.

I began "the" shawl last night, too, and am doing it in the same colors, light blue and off white. I only got 6 rows done. I put a stitch marker on the right side so I could keep track.

I, too, hope Albert had a good night and Susan is doing okay, too. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just had this message from Susan....
"A is fully aware and lots better. ON THE MEND, hurray. "

I think there is still a long way to go so continue your prayers, thought, love and hugs for them all xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, well I started something THAT pattern to Londy didn't I? Sorry you are having trouble. I'm starting mine over the weekend. It's the same garter stitch as the shawl I just finished. I sent away for a couple of balls of yarn, guess what? I bought exactly the same colour as my last one! I really like that & it has a different contrast.
> I'm going to meet my bestest friend & her DH today for lunch. Her birthday was yesterday & MrB's is Sunday so we celebrate them every year. I made her a scarf, it's in a beautiful yarn acyrilic, but it's really silky. It's a very pale lilac Made by WI & sold in Hobbycraft, I love it. I'll try to take a photo.
> Have a good day. Sending huge hugs to Susan from MrB & I.


That's a lovely scarf and I'm sure she'll love it. Enjoy your lunch out. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Someone doesn't like the rain.


Love the photos of him! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's hard going, that garter section but I bet we'll be saying the same thing when we get to the dreaded mosaic!! xxx
> 
> By the way, what's the current exchange rate on Welsh Arians at the moment? I need to go and buy some ready for Wonderwool!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


Hehe, Ive got my new passport ready. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:13 am EST and -7'C (19'F). The sky was pink when I came downstairs, but dark clouds rolled in and snow is starting to fall.
> Ironing is bad for you. I broke a nail trying to fold up the ironing board, and I hadn't even been ironing. Mum was. I was afraid that the kitties would try to jump on the board and hurt themselves. No more ironing boards for me.
> I have a dark ring around my finger. The dark yarn that I'm using for my shawl is not colourfast. I'm going to have to soak the excess out before I start using the light colour yarn.
> And.. I just heard on the TV that the highway is blocked in almost the same place that it was blocked earlier this week when I was 1/2 hour late, so I'm leaving soon.


Be safe! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just had this message from Susan....
> "A is fully aware and lots better. ON THE MEND, hurray. "
> 
> I think there is still a long way to go so continue your prayers, thought, love and hugs for them all xx


Oh, that is absolutely wonderful news!!! Yes, definitely, keeping them in my thoughts and prayers and sending warm and healing and comforting hugs to all of them, too! Thank you for the update! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> It's hard going, that garter section but I bet we'll be saying the same thing when we get to the dreaded mosaic!! xxx
> 
> By the way, what's the current exchange rate on Welsh Arians at the moment? I need to go and buy some ready for Wonderwool!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


At least the mosaic section will be interesting??.
Wow had to look that one up. We're quite friendly here and will take English money, personally I will take any money, it can always be changed. xxxx :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just had this message from Susan....
> "A is fully aware and lots better. ON THE MEND, hurray. "
> 
> I think there is still a long way to go so continue your prayers, thought, love and hugs for them all xx


That's wonderful news, I'm so happy for them and the family, keep it up, dear Albert!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Just had this message from Susan....
> "A is fully aware and lots better. ON THE MEND, hurray. "
> 
> I think there is still a long way to go so continue your prayers, thought, love and hugs for them all xx


Thank goodness for that, he's one lucky man. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> At least the mosaic section will be interesting??.
> Wow had to look that one up. We're quite friendly here and will take English money, personally I will take any money, it can always be changed. xxxx :sm11: :sm11:


I like to furrow your brow from time to time!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just had this message from Susan....
> "A is fully aware and lots better. ON THE MEND, hurray. "
> 
> I think there is still a long way to go so continue your prayers, thought, love and hugs for them all xx


That's great news.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just had this message from Susan....
> "A is fully aware and lots better. ON THE MEND, hurray. "
> 
> I think there is still a long way to go so continue your prayers, thought, love and hugs for them all xx


Wonderful news. Hope everything continues to quickly improve.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from a dry and brighter Surrey.

This is a message for all of the UK girls who are going to Blackpool in May.

You can book your train tickets now. I have booked mine and June's and will pick up the tickets tomorrow. PM me if you want to know the train, and carriage we have booked. Also those of you requiring assistance please check on that before you book the tickets so you have it all in place. The train is not a through train but one goes from Euston to Preston and the next Preston to Blackpook North.

That means its only 12 weeks until we go.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a dry and brighter Surrey.
> 
> This is a message for all of the UK girls who are going to Blackpool in May.
> 
> ...


Woo-Hoo!!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Well I went to the Apple Store today ready to pay $299 and the guy that helped me actually listened to me and said it was a safety issue and I got a new iPad for free! Yay! And it pulled my information I lost somethings but not much as the last time I updated apparently was in October.
> 
> Then I went to Best Buy to get DS an iPad and guess how much they are.....$299 for a 32gb as opossed to $299 for a 16GB That they will only guarantee for 90 days yeah they are ripping the public off....people should shop around they can get more memory and longer warranty with a new one....that being said for 399 you could get a 128GB so DS got one and so did I more patterns, patterns and backing up lesson learned :sm16:


Pleased it was a good result


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Just had this message from Susan....
> "A is fully aware and lots better. ON THE MEND, hurray. "
> 
> I think there is still a long way to go so continue your prayers, thought, love and hugs for them all xx


Great news about Albert.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I have just rung Londy & told her I have decided not to go to Blackpool with you UK girls. My mobility is really bad, mainly due to the terrible pain in my back, which I have to put up with every day. I'm not getting around well & I am not confident anywhere on my own. So it's with great, great regret I have decided not to go. I am so sad about it but I know I would not have been able to keep up with you, literally! ????????????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I like to furrow your brow from time to time!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


Thanks, I live with someone who does that regularly. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just had this message from Susan....
> "A is fully aware and lots better. ON THE MEND, hurray. "
> 
> I think there is still a long way to go so continue your prayers, thought, love and hugs for them all xx


That's amazing news ! Keep it up Albert & Susan what a team ! We're all behind you. ????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Latest from Susan. She will be going home tomorrow as A is now stable. She says she needs some peace. Xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Latest from Susan. She will be going home tomorrow as A is now stable. She says she needs some peace. Xx


Back to normal...continuing prayers.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Latest from Susan. She will be going home tomorrow as A is now stable. She says she needs some peace. Xx


That's great news, it will do her good to have a rest!! xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Latest from Susan. She will be going home tomorrow as A is now stable. She says she needs some peace. Xx


Thank goodness for that. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Wifi not good here at DS. Dh has a long way to go but is acknowledging us all can't talk for tubes. He's done well to be alive. I'm going home tomorrow so wifi will be better. Thanks for sending your love all of you. It certainly worked, I felt strong knowing u were with me. I love u all, my dear,dear friends. Luv u x


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Wifi not good here at DS. Dh has a long way to go but is acknowledging us all can't talk for tubes. He's done well to be alive. I'm going home tomorrow so wifi will be better. Thanks for sending your love all of you. It certainly worked, I felt strong knowing u were with me. I love u all, my dear,dear friends. Luv u x


Lovely to hear from you, glad things are beginning to look up, we're all here. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Result!! Well done, I bet that put a big smile on your face!! xx


Yes it did.....they could have done that almost two months ago though... :sm16:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Wifi not good here at DS. Dh has a long way to go but is acknowledging us all can't talk for tubes. He's done well to be alive. I'm going home tomorrow so wifi will be better. Thanks for sending your love all of you. It certainly worked, I felt strong knowing u were with me. I love u all, my dear,dear friends. Luv u x


I'm still there with you...not houng anywhere until you say so. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. You have tenacity. You are going to win the battle of getting that shawl going. If I have to do an increase every other row I put a marker on the beginning of the row where the increase belong. If the row has a marker you increase at the beginning of the row.


I might be a little thick here but how do you put a marker on a row you haven't done yet?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just had this message from Susan....
> "A is fully aware and lots better. ON THE MEND, hurray. "
> 
> I think there is still a long way to go so continue your prayers, thought, love and hugs for them all xx


YAY!! Will continue with prayers! Big hugs to Susan hope she is doing okay!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Wifi not good here at DS. Dh has a long way to go but is acknowledging us all can't talk for tubes. He's done well to be alive. I'm going home tomorrow so wifi will be better. Thanks for sending your love all of you. It certainly worked, I felt strong knowing u were with me. I love u all, my dear,dear friends. Luv u x


Thinking of you both, lots of love


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Wifi not good here at DS. Dh has a long way to go but is acknowledging us all can't talk for tubes. He's done well to be alive. I'm going home tomorrow so wifi will be better. Thanks for sending your love all of you. It certainly worked, I felt strong knowing u were with me. I love u all, my dear,dear friends. Luv u x


We love you too, and yes we are all there with you!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I have just rung Londy & told her I have decided not to go to Blackpool with you UK girls. My mobility is really bad, mainly due to the terrible pain in my back, which I have to put up with every day. I'm not getting around well & I am not confident anywhere on my own. So it's with great, great regret I have decided not to go. I am so sad about it but I know I would not have been able to keep up with you, literally! ????????????????????????


Oh sweetheart I'm so sorry for you. I bet you've been worrying yourself sick. I'm hanging back on the train tots as at the moment I can't even plan tomorrow. It will be what it will be.....I'm sad for you, I'll miss not seeing you if I get there. Happy bday to your bill.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. We have just had heavy rain and thunder. I havd now done 90 rows of the shawl without mistake and l am pleased with the edges now. I have a marker on the right side to help as well.

Nice to see you Susan. So glad A is able to acknowledge you. We are all here for you. Xx

Chris sorry you don't think you can make it to Blackpool. X

Off to bed soon as I have developed a cold today, but it is only on the leftside of my head Most weird. Nite nite xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. We have just had heavy rain and thunder. I havd now done 90 rows of the shawl without mistake and l am pleased with the edges now. I have a marker on the right side to help as well.
> 
> Nice to see you Susan. So glad A is able to acknowledge you. We are all here for you. Xx
> 
> ...


Nite nite. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

And nite nite from him.......


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Lovely to hear from you, glad things are beginning to look up, we're all here. xx


Ditto from me, Susan. Continuing to keep you all in my thoughts and prayers. Sending lots of love and many healing and comforting hugs. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And nite nite from him.......


Nite nite to you both. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> And nite nite from him.......


Nite nite Bentley. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Great that A is making progress.
Hope A and S will be back together as soon as possible.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Nite nite Bentley. xx


Good night Bentley from me too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. We have just had heavy rain and thunder. I havd now done 90 rows of the shawl without mistake and l am pleased with the edges now. I have a marker on the right side to help as well.
> 
> Nice to see you Susan. So glad A is able to acknowledge you. We are all here for you. Xx
> 
> ...


Stick a hot water bottle under that side while you're sleeping. I hope it's better soon.
Good night.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Oh sweetheart I'm so sorry for you. I bet you've been worrying yourself sick. I'm hanging back on the train tots as at the moment I can't even plan tomorrow. It will be what it will be.....I'm sad for you, I'll miss not seeing you if I get there. Happy bday to your bill.....


One step and one day at a time.
Good night Susan


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I might be a little thick here but how do you put a marker on a row you haven't done yet?


I think the marker is on the cable in front of the needle, on the side that the increase is to happen.
I think I'm going to need more markers for this mosaic thing.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Wifi not good here at DS. Dh has a long way to go but is acknowledging us all can't talk for tubes. He's done well to be alive. I'm going home tomorrow so wifi will be better. Thanks for sending your love all of you. It certainly worked, I felt strong knowing u were with me. I love u all, my dear,dear friends. Luv u x


Love and hugs back to you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm signing off tonight.
Good night all.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Great that A is making progress.
> Hope A and S will be back together as soon as possible.


What a great photo!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I think the marker is on the cable in front of the needle, on the side that the increase is to happen.
> I think I'm going to need more markers for this mosaic thing.


Yes, slip one, stitch place marker, KFB


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Yes, slip one, stitch place marker, KFB


That makes sense, I'll do that, thanks. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Stick a hot water bottle under that side while you're sleeping. I hope it's better soon.
> Good night.


Thanks I'll try it if I can get Bentley off the hot water bottle! Xx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Latest from Susan "Slight improvement and better response, fingers crossed, a long way to go!" Keep praying everybody!! xxxxx


Improvement and response are hopeful words no matter how slight. Praying for continued improvement. Hoping Susan can stay well through it all. Often caretakers and loved ones get worn down which is dangerous for them so my prayers are for both. When I was so focused on hub in the hospital I came up into a 2x4 metal bar and my head was swelling but no one could help me because I wasn't the patient. One kind nurse gave me ice in a cloth on the qt and I went to the emergency downstairs as soon as hub was seen by the doctor. My point being its easy to be so focused on the loved one you become not careing for yourself.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Good night all turning in as I am rather tired and Michael is asleep already!

Love and Hugs
Binky


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Good night all turning in as I am rather tired and Michael is asleep already!
> 
> Love and Hugs
> Binky


Nite nite Lisa xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I think my excuse is that it is so simple that is why I am making mistakes!!


So true.... Familiarity breeds contempt. I think I get overconfident or just lulled into stupid mistakes.

Gerry is such a good cook.... but can't ever get my eggs right... toasted cheese, rice, iced tea. He is better now but tends to "drift off" when doing the easy stuff and disaster happens.... Same principal.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That's what's Mr P says when I navigate us the wrong way to somewhere! xx


Gerry's comment to me is that we don't know where we are going but are making good time...... He also has commented that I unknit more than knit. Enough balls of yarn tossed his way have ended that one.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:13 am EST and -7'C (19'F). The sky was pink when I came downstairs, but dark clouds rolled in and snow is starting to fall.
> Ironing is bad for you. I broke a nail trying to fold up the ironing board, and I hadn't even been ironing. Mum was. I was afraid that the kitties would try to jump on the board and hurt themselves. No more ironing boards for me.
> I have a dark ring around my finger. The dark yarn that I'm using for my shawl is not colourfast. I'm going to have to soak the excess out before I start using the light colour yarn.
> And.. I just heard on the TV that the highway is blocked in almost the same place that it was blocked earlier this week when I was 1/2 hour late, so I'm leaving soon.


My girls don't even own irons. I think I have 5..... I always set color with a vinegar soak, sometimes a dash of salt as well. Good you found out now. What a disaster to get all done and have it show at first wash.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I had to take out about 3 rows again. My problem is distraction. This time is was DD gabbing, not the TV. I want a baseball cap that says "Don't bother me, I'm concentrating". I thought I was done my garter section, looked at it and thought it was too small, then I recounted the marks that I had put on my iPad and realised that I was only half way. Mine's still going to be small. Which is funny because I'm getting the stitch gauge. ?


Glad to know that. I prefer things on the larger side. (When DH starts talking while I'm knitting, I just start counting out loud. He gets the hint eventually...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

martina said:


> Hello all. Welcome back Jynx. I've been absent for a couple of days, just got involved with stuff, no serious problems. Waiting for call from son for a late lunch. Take care all.


Glad to be back and glad no real issues..... Have a good lunch.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We're good at going the scenic route while DH is arguing with the sat-nav. xx :sm09:


Mine talks back to it too Mostly to disagree!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just had this message from Susan....
> "A is fully aware and lots better. ON THE MEND, hurray. "
> 
> I think there is still a long way to go so continue your prayers, thought, love and hugs for them all xx


WONDERFUL..... Being aware will be such a relief for both of them. Maybe a hard road ahead, but they can do it.... Having the chance is all that counts... Still sending lots of healing vibes and prayers.... So relieved to hear this.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hehe, Ive got my new passport ready. Xx


Where is Wonderwool? Wish I had been able to plan trip to include Shetland week. I've just printed out their hat pattern of crofthouses.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> At least the mosaic section will be interesting??.
> Wow had to look that one up. We're quite friendly here and will take English money, personally I will take any money, it can always be changed. xxxx :sm11: :sm11:


That reminds me, need to take our extra from bank and exchange.... I did put my little Irish pennies in my new black patent Clark penny loafers this week. I'm afraid they will fall out so looking for some sticky backing..... They aren't valuable, but becoming as rare as hen's teeth in Ireland so don't want to lose them.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I have just rung Londy & told her I have decided not to go to Blackpool with you UK girls. My mobility is really bad, mainly due to the terrible pain in my back, which I have to put up with every day. I'm not getting around well & I am not confident anywhere on my own. So it's with great, great regret I have decided not to go. I am so sad about it but I know I would not have been able to keep up with you, literally! ????????????????????????


Chris, hate that you are in pain but probably a wise decision. I do know how it feels to feel like I am holding others back. Had a bit of a wheezing issue when in Europe and shortness of breath. (Of course, keeping up with the long legged giraffes in my family would challenge anyone.) Just a thought. I also have had back issues in the past including a little surgery. One disc is deciding to be unhappy now. I don't like it, but do find that an elastic back deal or just an abdominal binder does give some relief. Are you able to take anything for the pain? I know how tiring it can be..... You will just have to enjoy the tip like the rest of us,,,, through postings.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Latest from Susan. She will be going home tomorrow as A is now stable. She says she needs some peace. Xx


Yes, she does need the comfort of her own home and a chance to process. So glad she feels able to do that now. Still praying for comfort and peace for all and healing, healing, healing.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Wifi not good here at DS. Dh has a long way to go but is acknowledging us all can't talk for tubes. He's done well to be alive. I'm going home tomorrow so wifi will be better. Thanks for sending your love all of you. It certainly worked, I felt strong knowing u were with me. I love u all, my dear,dear friends. Luv u x


And you are so very loved.... That is what we are all here for... to lean on. Hope the tubes can come out soon. that would mean he can start to have body work for him and he can talk. I'm sure he has things to say...... Healing vibes and all good things headed your way.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And nite nite from him.......


Feel better.... What? a pillow for His Magesty's head but no blankie?????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Great that A is making progress.
> Hope A and S will be back together as soon as possible.


Love that picture. I've never seen sweet Susan with short hair... Great duo.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I try not to buy things until my old one is broken beyond repair, or no one WILL repair something that old. :sm17:


I am intimidated by manuals for new things. The sewing machine I got had a diagram for putting in the bobbin which didn't work so I took it to a sewing shop and between us I realized the manual diagram was printed in reverse. I like my old machine too. I got a new one when I was camping and didn't have my machine.manual drove me up a wall. Another new one was a reproduction of an old singer and I couldn't pass it up. Anyway I prefer applique to piecing quilts.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Time to put by farm to bed and then me. G doesn't know if he wants to go out to country tomorrow. If I stay up all night, it is a given he will want to leave early so best be sensible for a change... We have so few week-ends without tournaments, seems a shame to miss the chance. I know se are already double booked next week-end. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet a miserable Surrey. Glad it was yesterday we went out it was such a lovely day.
> 
> Guess what? I re started my shawl again on the train and again last night. I keep doing a kfb at the beginning of the row where I shouldn't. Back to 30 rows again. Anyway I am going to sit and see if I can get aa bit further today. I have the first bit of the pattern written out very simply in large letters, put it on a magnetic board with a ruler under the line I have to do and am using a row counter. I WILL NOT BE BEATEN!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


Good determination!!! Lady at my knit group suggested I put a peal and stick paper under the row I'm doing. Didn't work because it kept saying do rows 3to 5 twice then do rows 1 to eight or such. Quite a mess. I should have copied it as you did but I just quit.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, well I started something THAT pattern to Londy didn't I? Sorry you are having trouble. I'm starting mine over the weekend. It's the same garter stitch as the shawl I just finished. I sent away for a couple of balls of yarn, guess what? I bought exactly the same colour as my last one! I really like that & it has a different contrast.
> I'm going to meet my bestest friend & her DH today for lunch. Her birthday was yesterday & MrB's is Sunday so we celebrate them every year. I made her a scarf, it's in a beautiful yarn acyrilic, but it's really silky. It's a very pale lilac Made by WI & sold in Hobbycraft, I love it. I'll try to take a photo.
> Have a good day. Sending huge hugs to Susan from MrB & I.


Very pretty. You are a good friend.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I think it's just me. I have brought the decrease/increase in by one stitch from the end and beginning of the rows so I can knit the last stitch and slip the first stitch on each row. xx


Probably a dumb question but have you put a ring before the decrease/increase place? If you use a different color for increase than decrease would it help?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Someone doesn't like the rain.


OMG I love your cat!! Adorable...


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just had this message from Susan....
> "A is fully aware and lots better. ON THE MEND, hurray. "
> 
> I think there is still a long way to go so continue your prayers, thought, love and hugs for them all xx


Continued prayers....glad he is fully aware.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Latest from Susan. She will be going home tomorrow as A is now stable. She says she needs some peace. Xx


Good news!!! Continuing with prayers for both of the .


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Wifi not good here at DS. Dh has a long way to go but is acknowledging us all can't talk for tubes. He's done well to be alive. I'm going home tomorrow so wifi will be better. Thanks for sending your love all of you. It certainly worked, I felt strong knowing u were with me. I love u all, my dear,dear friends. Luv u x


We luv you too. So glad things are going well.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And nite nite from him.......


How can each photo be more darling than the last. Oooo! Love sleeping prince. nice pillow too.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Great that A is making progress.
> Hope A and S will be back together as soon as possible.


Beautiful picture of a beautiful couple.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> Yes, slip one, stitch place marker, KFB


That's what I was trying to say in 90 words but you conveyed so well in a few words.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Improvement and response are hopeful words no matter how slight. Praying for continued improvement. Hoping Susan can stay well through it all. Often caretakers and loved ones get worn down which is dangerous for them so my prayers are for both. When I was so focused on hub in the hospital I came up into a 2x4 metal bar and my head was swelling but no one could help me because I wasn't the patient. One kind nurse gave me ice in a cloth on the qt and I went to the emergency downstairs as soon as hub was seen by the doctor. My point being its easy to be so focused on the loved one you become not careing for yourself.


I said all that just wanting to say I hope she takes care of herself too. So glad things are improving.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Gerry's comment to me is that we don't know where we are going but are making good time...... He also has commented that I unknit more than knit. Enough balls of yarn tossed his way have ended that one.


Hub would say we were "a might confused but never lost."


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Mine talks back to it too Mostly to disagree!


It must be a man thing, I just tell DH to shut up and do as he's told for once. xx :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Where is Wonderwool? Wish I had been able to plan trip to include Shetland week. I've just printed out their hat pattern of crofthouses.


Wonderwool is in Builth Wells, Wales, just down the road from me. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a, at the moment, dry Wales. Didn't get all the garter part of the shawl finished yesterday but will do this afternoon and then on to the mosaic bit, is anyone there yet? Must remember to put a lifeline in at the end of the garter section, have that feeling I might need it. :sm13: Catch up later. Enjoy your weekend. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a, at the moment, dry Wales. Didn't get all the garter part of the shawl finished yesterday but will do this afternoon and then on to the mosaic bit, is anyone there yet? Must remember to put a lifeline in at the end of the garter section, have that feeling I might need it. :sm13: Catch up later. Enjoy your weekend. xx


Morning Barny, I'm only half way through the garter stitch, but I hope to crack on with it today. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Wifi not good here at DS. Dh has a long way to go but is acknowledging us all can't talk for tubes. He's done well to be alive. I'm going home tomorrow so wifi will be better. Thanks for sending your love all of you. It certainly worked, I felt strong knowing u were with me. I love u all, my dear,dear friends. Luv u x


Glad you're feeling the love and that it seems to be working!! C'mon Albert, keep fighting!! Susan, stay strong, you will get through this! Love you both xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Great that A is making progress.
> Hope A and S will be back together as soon as possible.


That's a lovely picture Nitzy!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a, at the moment, dry Wales. Didn't get all the garter part of the shawl finished yesterday but will do this afternoon and then on to the mosaic bit, is anyone there yet? Must remember to put a lifeline in at the end of the garter section, have that feeling I might need it. :sm13: Catch up later. Enjoy your weekend. xx


Yes, I was thinking a lifeline there too but I've a way to go yet and gks here all weekend so not much hope of any knitting!!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a text from Susan, Albert is not too good this morning so she was going off to the hospital. Keep up those prayers


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a text from Susan, Albert is not too good this morning so she was going off to the hospital. Keep up those prayers


Continuing to send healing vibes. I guess some ups and downs are expected. Hoping the ups outnumber the downs and that he will soon be much better.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a brighter and dryer Surrey. Not much planned today, just going to get the train tickets and do a little bit of shopping and then I will get on with my shawl. Stitch marker now in place for the increase. Still another 90 rows to go of the garter stitch.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a brighter and dryer Surrey. Not much planned today, just going to get the train tickets and do a little bit of shopping and then I will get on with my shawl. Stitch marker now in place for the increase. Still another 90 rows to go of the garter stitch.


Morning. I think maybe the mosaic will be an easier part of the shawl for you. The garter stitch has caused you enough headaches. Only 90 more rows! I strongly suggest a lifeline. Enjoy your day.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Oh sweetheart I'm so sorry for you. I bet you've been worrying yourself sick. I'm hanging back on the train tots as at the moment I can't even plan tomorrow. It will be what it will be.....I'm sad for you, I'll miss not seeing you if I get there. Happy bday to your bill.....


Thank you, Susan, I'm really sad as I so wanted to spend time with you all. I know now I would not have managed, especially the journey without help. My dear Claire is sad that she could not come as she is such a wonderful help to her poor old mum. I get so angry with my body now as it doesn't do what I want it to do, at least my hands are ok so I can do crafts & I think my brain is OK, although some would disagree with me.

Sorry I have gone on. I so glad that A is a little better, please give him a hug from us in Charlton, Bill send his best to him too. Big hugs & love to you too.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thank you, Susan, I'm really sad as I so wanted to spend time with you all. I know now I would not have managed, especially the journey without help. My dear Claire is sad that she could not come as she is such a wonderful help to her poor old mum. I get so angry with my body now as it doesn't do what I want it to do, at least my hands are ok so I can do crafts & I think my brain is OK, although some would disagree with me.
> 
> Sorry I have gone on. I so glad that A is a little better, please give him a hug from us in Charlton, Bill send his best to him too. Big hugs & love to you too.


I can imagine it is a big disappointment for you. Good to see you concentrating on what you can do. Claire does indeed go over what many daughters would and could do for their parent.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Early Morning hello from my chilly dark little corner of the world. It should be warmer today, but windy, so we will not feel the warmth. Hope it is warm enough to melt the ice from the driveway. I should of had ice skates when I got the mail and retrieved the bin from curbside yesterday. It was worth the trip as there was a nice surprise in the mailbox.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Has everyone had their daily KP issue, mine has either disappeared or is extremely late? xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Chris, hate that you are in pain but probably a wise decision. I do know how it feels to feel like I am holding others back. Had a bit of a wheezing issue when in Europe and shortness of breath. (Of course, keeping up with the long legged giraffes in my family would challenge anyone.) Just a thought. I also have had back issues in the past including a little surgery. One disc is deciding to be unhappy now. I don't like it, but do find that an elastic back deal or just an abdominal binder does give some relief. Are you able to take anything for the pain? I know how tiring it can be..... You will just have to enjoy the tip like the rest of us,,,, through postings.....


I have a chronic back condition, too dangerous for surgery, it's affecting 4 of my discs. I take so many pain killers & creams, it boring! I am so sad I can't go with the girls. I find I don't do much at all now unless I have someone with me, I have lost so much confidence, I used to be so active & out-going. Never mind I have my wonderful familywho are my life & I can still knit!!! There are so many people worst off than me.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Early Morning hello from my chilly dark little corner of the world. It should be warmer today, but windy, so we will not feel the warmth. Hope it is warm enough to melt the ice from the driveway. I should of had ice skates when I got the mail and retrieved the bin from curbside yesterday. It was worth the trip as there was a nice surprise in the mailbox.


Ooh come on we love surprises, what did you get? xx :sm15:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Has everyone had their daily KP issue, mine has either disappeared or is extremely late? xx


There is another topic about the late issue this a.m. I do not get it. I just open Paradise and click on watched topics and here I am. ;^)


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh come on we love surprises, what did you get? xx :sm15:


A check was in the mail. The amount was larger than expected and came earlier than we thought it would. :sm09: 
Some of the monies are allotted for a trip to the LYS.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> A check was in the mail. The amount was larger than expected and came earlier than we thought it would. :sm09:
> Some of the monies are allotted for a trip to the LYS.


I love surprises like that. Happy spending. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. I think maybe the mosaic will be an easier part of the shawl for you. The garter stitch has caused you enough headaches. Only 90 more rows! I strongly suggest a lifeline. Enjoy your day.


Thanks Barny, I'm now using lifelines, stitch markers, pen paper, counter and anything else I can grab xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> A check was in the mail. The amount was larger than expected and came earlier than we thought it would. :sm09:
> Some of the monies are allotted for a trip to the LYS.


Do you need someone to come and help you choose yarn?? xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Do you need someone to come and help you choose yarn?? xx


YES indeed. I will meet you at the store Monday a.m. at eleven central standard time. See you there!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> YES indeed. I will meet you at the store Monday a.m. at eleven central standard time. See you there!


OK. But I shall have to bring all the Creative Chaos girls with me as well! xxxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> OK. But I shall have to bring all the Creative Chaos girls with me as well! xxxxxx


The more the merrier.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well ladies, I have survived 2 days of 1000 plus km driving (fortunately I was a passenger only, and I am now officially not registered to drive). We are in Bunbury, WA now, staying with my sister for a night or 2, then doing some more driving and exploring; before we begin meandering back to our home.

I won't be doing a catchup, because my brain can't cope with it, atm, so that will be a long process when I get home. So everyone have a wonderful day, whatever you are doing; and I will try to be back on at some stage, when I have Internet access available. xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Has everyone had their daily KP issue, mine has either disappeared or is extremely late? xx


If you scroll down to the bottom of the page, there is a link to the newsletter xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> A check was in the mail. The amount was larger than expected and came earlier than we thought it would. :sm09:
> Some of the monies are allotted for a trip to the LYS.


Very nice, happy for you and the LYS!! Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well ladies, I have survived 2 days of 1000 plus km driving (fortunately I was a passenger only, and I am now officially not registered to drive). We are in Bunbury, WA now, staying with my sister for a night or 2, then doing some more driving and exploring; before we begin meandering back to our home.
> 
> I won't be doing a catchup, because my brain can't cope with it, atm, so that will be a long process when I get home. So everyone have a wonderful day, whatever you are doing; and I will try to be back on at some stage, when I have Internet access available. xoxoxo


Good to see you Judi, hope you enjoy the rest of your trip xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> If you scroll down to the bottom of the page, there is a link to the newsletter xxxx


It came eventually, over an hour late for some reason. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> I can imagine it is a big disappointment for you. Good to see you concentrating on what you can do. Claire does indeed go over what many daughters would and could do for their parent.


Ditto from me on this, Chris! Sending you warm and healing hugs. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good aftrrnoon from Surrey. Been sunny this morning but just had a shower of rain. I've picked up the tickets from the station and got a new phone as I managed to break my other one. It is big and yold and l have ordered s purple cover for iy. Now to figure out how to work it.

In the meantime l have lit the fire and am going to settle down and knit. X


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Wifi not good here at DS. Dh has a long way to go but is acknowledging us all can't talk for tubes. He's done well to be alive. I'm going home tomorrow so wifi will be better. Thanks for sending your love all of you. It certainly worked, I felt strong knowing u were with me. I love u all, my dear,dear friends. Luv u x


Good that you felt it. It was certainly strong enough.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Great that A is making progress.
> Hope A and S will be back together as soon as possible.


What a lovely picture. Better days, and there will be more.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> A check was in the mail. The amount was larger than expected and came earlier than we thought it would. :sm09:
> Some of the monies are allotted for a trip to the LYS.


Really??


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Mine talks back to it too Mostly to disagree!


Surprisingly mine actually tells everyone to be quiet so he can hear what she is saying!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im sitting in my own seat at home and lonely. I have come home to try and sort some things out and pick up some clean clothes. Stephen is coming for me in thwe morning and I'm staying with them until Albert is out of danger. Weve gone back in his condition. Hes back on the breathing machine and morphined up to the eyes. With more tubes than enough. This is going to be a long haul. I can see ambulance men have struggled getting him out of the house but weve tidied up the best we can. Its 7.50pm and Im going to do nothing tonight except go to my bed. I just wanted peace tonight. Ive had no me time and they have to be strong, I think I want a couple of hours withought having to stay focused and fine for everybody. I love you all so much.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im sitting in my own seat at home and lonely. I have come home to try and sort some things out and pick up some clean clothes. Stephen is coming for me in thwe morning and I'm staying with them until Albert is out of danger. Weve gone back in his condition. Hes back on the breathing machine and morphined up to the eyes. With more tubes than enough. This is going to be a long haul. I can see ambulance men have struggled getting him out of the house but weve tidied up the best we can. Its 7.50pm and Im going to do nothing tonight except go to my bed. I just wanted peace tonight. Ive had no me time and they have to be strong, I think I want a couple of hours withought having to stay focused and fine for everybody. I love you all so much.


We're all here for you. Hope you get some sleep. Sending you lots of live. Xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I am intimidated by manuals for new things. The sewing machine I got had a diagram for putting in the bobbin which didn't work so I took it to a sewing shop and between us I realized the manual diagram was printed in reverse. I like my old machine too. I got a new one when I was camping and didn't have my machine.manual drove me up a wall. Another new one was a reproduction of an old singer and I couldn't pass it up. Anyway I prefer applique to piecing quilts.


My second machine is a new Singer, lightweight for workshops and such. I just like having my old faithful in the hydrolic lift table... and I'm used to it... Have two sergers as well but the original is a beast to thread. The second blows the thread through and I love it. I like applique work on borders or on top of some pieced squares.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It must be a man thing, I just tell DH to shut up and do as he's told for once. xx :sm15:


Well, it IS a woman telling him what to do!!!! I need to program a male voice. No. that would turn into a macho contest... (Mine drives a box truck for the nursery owned by our neighbor.... ERGO.... he is an EXPERT and must comment on all directions, bad driver's. etc.) I do try to remind him that some of us mere mortals do share the road.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Wonderwool is in Builth Wells, Wales, just down the road from me. xx


That will be a fun time.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a, at the moment, dry Wales. Didn't get all the garter part of the shawl finished yesterday but will do this afternoon and then on to the mosaic bit, is anyone there yet? Must remember to put a lifeline in at the end of the garter section, have that feeling I might need it. :sm13: Catch up later. Enjoy your weekend. xx


Haven't even been upstairs to pick the wool.... Procrastination is my middle name.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, it IS a woman telling him what to do!!!! I need to program a male voice. No. that would turn into a macho contest... (Mine drives a box truck for the nursery owned by our neighbor.... ERGO.... he is an EXPERT and must comment on all directions, bad driver's. etc.) I do try to remind him that some of us mere mortals do share the road.


The sat-nav in DH's car is male, much more pleasant than mine. One interesting thing about ours in listening to how they try and pronounce the Welsh words. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Haven't even been upstairs to pick the wool.... Procrastination is my middle name.


Have finished the garter section and done two rows of the mosaic, so far so good. xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a text from Susan, Albert is not too good this morning so she was going off to the hospital. Keep up those prayers


I would think he is in ICU? Are they taking turns sitting with him? How far to the hospital? Hate to hear of a setback... More prayers, more prayers, more prayers, on the way. 
They are so on my mind and wish I were close enough to do something.... even just make coffee runs.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thank you, Susan, I'm really sad as I so wanted to spend time with you all. I know now I would not have managed, especially the journey without help. My dear Claire is sad that she could not come as she is such a wonderful help to her poor old mum. I get so angry with my body now as it doesn't do what I want it to do, at least my hands are ok so I can do crafts & I think my brain is OK, although some would disagree with me.
> 
> Sorry I have gone on. I so glad that A is a little better, please give him a hug from us in Charlton, Bill send his best to him too. Big hugs & love to you too.


Your mind is as sharp as a tack. I think the problem comes that, as we age, we feel entitled to say what we think without a lot of buffers.... That surprises some around us!!!! I know the feeling on the body.... Mine works pretty well but I want to do EVERYTHING I did when younger. That is not happening..... Body doesn't LOOK the same either and I really hate that,,, Keep those hands moving. I believe use it or lose it and can't imagine not being able to do my crafts...


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Wifi not good here at DS. Dh has a long way to go but is acknowledging us all can't talk for tubes. He's done well to be alive. I'm going home tomorrow so wifi will be better. Thanks for sending your love all of you. It certainly worked, I felt strong knowing u were with me. I love u all, my dear,dear friends. Luv u x


Oh dearest I love you so much and I'm sad to hear he is poorly today. Be strong we are all behind you both. You are both in my thoughts and prayers and I hope things improve quickly for him. Give him my love and some cuddles for you to. XOXOXOXO ????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I have a chronic back condition, too dangerous for surgery, it's affecting 4 of my discs. I take so many pain killers & creams, it boring! I am so sad I can't go with the girls. I find I don't do much at all now unless I have someone with me, I have lost so much confidence, I used to be so active & out-going. Never mind I have my wonderful family who are my life & I can still knit!!! There are so many people worst off than me.


I also have back condition. I did have a scope type thing several years ago to pick out all the bits of crushed discs between bones but I could feel it when they went for the second disc and they stopped. It has become progressively worse. I have thought about seeing if I could have artificial disc put in now that it not an experimental thing. One of our dear neighbors has a situation that they feel is too dangerous for surgery. He looks like a body builder, has always worked out.. still rides a recumbent bike but can hardly stand up and he owns a sprinkler system business so has always been so physical. It is tough.

There is a comedian I like named Rita Rudner. She had a bit about how you should call Dr. before starting an exercise program. She calls and says "she was thinking about bending at the waist". Cracks me up. If I'm walking, fine. If I am picking up off floor, fine. Bending ever so slightly when cutting fabric at work table or sorting papers.... not fine.. I have weight lifting restrictions, no pressure coming down on shoulders, no lifting over head..... I know just how frustrated you must feel. For tummy, that Dr. wants me to wear binder when doing anything too active. Have they ever considered a brace to help support your back? It sure would not be a cure, but maybe a little relief? I also hate that feeling of being tentative about doing things. Never used to give it a thought. This aging stuff is not for the faint of heart.... Guess we just need to do what we can and let that be enough.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jinx said:


> Early Morning hello from my chilly dark little corner of the world. It should be warmer today, but windy, so we will not feel the warmth. Hope it is warm enough to melt the ice from the driveway. I should of had ice skates when I got the mail and retrieved the bin from curbside yesterday. It was worth the trip as there was a nice surprise in the mailbox.


I have a pair you can borrow!!! Love to skate but don't do much here in TX. though we do have rinks. I had visions of skating down the river in CO for my morning walk... Not happening.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jinx said:


> A check was in the mail. The amount was larger than expected and came earlier than we thought it would. :sm09:
> Some of the monies are allotted for a trip to the LYS.


Glad to see you have your priorities in order....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well ladies, I have survived 2 days of 1000 plus km driving (fortunately I was a passenger only, and I am now officially not registered to drive). We are in Bunbury, WA now, staying with my sister for a night or 2, then doing some more driving and exploring; before we begin meandering back to our home.
> 
> I won't be doing a catchup, because my brain can't cope with it, atm, so that will be a long process when I get home. So everyone have a wonderful day, whatever you are doing; and I will try to be back on at some stage, when I have Internet access available. xoxoxo


Hi to Sis and don't worry about catch-up. We aren't that talkative this week with worrying about Susan and Albert.... Don't rush home. I thought this was a 3 week adventure. Enjoy..


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Do you need someone to come and help you choose yarn?? xx


Me! Me! (waving hand wildly in air)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Surprisingly mine actually tells everyone to be quiet so he can hear what she is saying!


A man who can follow directions! He's a keeper!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im sitting in my own seat at home and lonely. I have come home to try and sort some things out and pick up some clean clothes. Stephen is coming for me in thwe morning and I'm staying with them until Albert is out of danger. Weve gone back in his condition. Hes back on the breathing machine and morphined up to the eyes. With more tubes than enough. This is going to be a long haul. I can see ambulance men have struggled getting him out of the house but weve tidied up the best we can. Its 7.50pm and Im going to do nothing tonight except go to my bed. I just wanted peace tonight. Ive had no me time and they have to be strong, I think I want a couple of hours withought having to stay focused and fine for everybody. I love you all so much.


Good plan to collect your thoughts. You DO NOT need to stay FINE for anybody. They need to stay strong for you. This is the love of your life fighting the fight of his life and for his life. All you have to do is be where the first thing he sees is your face..... Good that he is on the morphine. Those tubes are uncomfortable and difficult. Necessary, but not fun It is better not to be aware. I do hope they can wean him off breathing one sooner than later. Know that we are all concerned, caring, holding the two of you up in prayer and will be here whenever you need to vent. (Take your knitting, no matter how simple. The act is calming and it gives you something to look at and look involved when you need others to give you some space. You can rip it all out when you need to release a little aggression too!) Wish I could hold your hand. Hope you can feel all the virtual hugs.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> The sat-nav in DH's car is male, much more pleasant than mine. One interesting thing about ours in listening to how they try and pronounce the Welsh words. xx


I can imagine! Would love to have heard one in Ireland so I would have had a clue on names... The spelling has so little to do with the word. Fortunately, GD was studying the language and could help me out. There have been times I can't make out the names of streets I KNOW around here, they are so slaughtered.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Have finished the garter section and done two rows of the mosaic, so far so good. xx


Over achiever!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Almost dinner time and I have yet to go feed the cats next door. Maybe being upright will motivate me to visit upstairs stash and see what looks good. We did not go to country today. DH forgot that he was still on the break-in oil for new engine in his vehicle and he was not in mood to change oil today. Should have taken advantage of being home and done something. Nope, saving that for tomorrow... or Monday..... or


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Over achiever!


Jealous?????????? xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We're all here for you. Hope you get some sleep. Sending you lots of live. Xx


Yes, from me, too, Susan. Keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers. Sending you lots of love and comforting and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Have finished the garter section and done two rows of the mosaic, so far so good. xx


Great progress! Well done. I've only done about 30 rows of the garter section, but I'm on my way. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> A man who can follow directions! He's a keeper!


I didn't say he listens to me........ :sm16: :sm09:

Just the gps....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Gs we are here for you whenever you need to talk there is usually someone around we love you dearly and are praying for Albert!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thank you, Susan, I'm really sad as I so wanted to spend time with you all. I know now I would not have managed, especially the journey without help. My dear Claire is sad that she could not come as she is such a wonderful help to her poor old mum. I get so angry with my body now as it doesn't do what I want it to do, at least my hands are ok so I can do crafts & I think my brain is OK, although some would disagree with me.
> 
> Sorry I have gone on. I so glad that A is a little better, please give him a hug from us in Charlton, Bill send his best to him too. Big hugs & love to you too.


Your post put a tear in my eye....so much love going both ways. I'm so blessed to be here and witness it. I too regret you can't do what would be enjoyable for you and send good wishes to Susan for her hub's speedy recovery. I told my friend yesterday that my mind is 35 but right now I feel 95. Denial has always been my friend. Son wanted a pan that was on sale with 15% off if I used my credit card so I went and just walking into the store I was out of breath and my legs hurt. Complain ...complain... But I'm just saying limitations are the pits. Let's hope with spring we will all be better.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I have a chronic back condition, too dangerous for surgery, it's affecting 4 of my discs. I take so many pain killers & creams, it boring! I am so sad I can't go with the girls. I find I don't do much at all now unless I have someone with me, I have lost so much confidence, I used to be so active & out-going. Never mind I have my wonderful familywho are my life & I can still knit!!! There are so many people worst off than me.


After a drunk driver hurt my back about 23 years ago I was in bad back pain but I found a therapist who did muscle manipulation and she eliminated a lot of the pain. I live with the remaining pain and I know how you feel. I wonder if anyone in your area does muscle manipulation?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> A check was in the mail. The amount was larger than expected and came earlier than we thought it would. :sm09:
> Some of the monies are allotted for a trip to the LYS.


I'd say that was a grand surprise. Congratulations. Have a ball shopping. A yarn store here closed and is now a dollar store...boo hiss!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im sitting in my own seat at home and lonely. I have come home to try and sort some things out and pick up some clean clothes. Stephen is coming for me in thwe morning and I'm staying with them until Albert is out of danger. Weve gone back in his condition. Hes back on the breathing machine and morphined up to the eyes. With more tubes than enough. This is going to be a long haul. I can see ambulance men have struggled getting him out of the house but weve tidied up the best we can. Its 7.50pm and Im going to do nothing tonight except go to my bed. I just wanted peace tonight. Ive had no me time and they have to be strong, I think I want a couple of hours withought having to stay focused and fine for everybody. I love you all so much.


I'm glad you are home and will sleep in. Your own bed. It's always a better rest in my own bed. When I can think of one day at a time I always do better. I'm sorry you have this to handle but with all the encouragement these fine ladies send you you will be fine. Just rest and renew your strength tonight.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My second machine is a new Singer, lightweight for workshops and such. I just like having my old faithful in the hydrolic lift table... and I'm used to it... Have two sergers as well but the original is a beast to thread. The second blows the thread through and I love it. I like applique work on borders or on top of some pieced squares.


Is your second serger a baby lock? I read they are self threading. I have an old serger lost in the packing but I can't thread it anyway. I was saving money to get an embroidery machine but lost interest and think instead I'd like a self threading serger that does a flat lock stitch I think it's called. I've been reading about them but the dealer is far from me and I'd need help to use it right. My favorite applique is flowers but I've not done any recently. I like the pattern I have of different houses. I've been collecting fabric and things to make them in different seasons. It's all at mom's still and I'm afraid I might die before I do it, this heart problem has frightened me so. I see the doctor Friday and hope for good news. It just Started out of the blue which makes it feel unreal.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> The sat-nav in DH's car is male, much more pleasant than mine. One interesting thing about ours in listening to how they try and pronounce the Welsh words. xx


My gps has a lady who says "turn NOW" with such emphasis I laugh. Plus she says it when I'm so close to the turn that I often have no chance to change lanes to do the turn. My other car had a message to change lanes giving time to do it. I don't like this gps at all.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Good plan to collect your thoughts. You DO NOT need to stay FINE for anybody. They need to stay strong for you. This is the love of your life fighting the fight of his life and for his life. All you have to do is be where the first thing he sees is your face..... Good that he is on the morphine. Those tubes are uncomfortable and difficult. Necessary, but not fun It is better not to be aware. I do hope they can wean him off breathing one sooner than later. Know that we are all concerned, caring, holding the two of you up in prayer and will be here whenever you need to vent. (Take your knitting, no matter how simple. The act is calming and it gives you something to look at and look involved when you need others to give you some space. You can rip it all out when you need to release a little aggression too!) Wish I could hold your hand. Hope you can feel all the virtual hugs.


I knitted when hub was in the hospital for those reasons. I gave the scarf to the gent at the next bed when we left.

I must tell you I'm watching Esther Williams doing a water ski number just magnificent..the show is about old movie dance routines. Gee they were wonderful. I was going to erase it from the tv recorder but I think I'd like to see it again. I love gene Kelley and Fred Astaire. I fell asleep at 9 pm woke at 11 to put dog in for the night and now am awake after 1 am. To tired to knit all week but I am starting to feel myself again. This virus was aweful. My strong gent friend had it for 3 weeks. At least I'm catching up here.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I hope you have read the digest piece about retirement..sooo funny.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im sitting in my own seat at home and lonely. I have come home to try and sort some things out and pick up some clean clothes. Stephen is coming for me in thwe morning and I'm staying with them until Albert is out of danger. Weve gone back in his condition. Hes back on the breathing machine and morphined up to the eyes. With more tubes than enough. This is going to be a long haul. I can see ambulance men have struggled getting him out of the house but weve tidied up the best we can. Its 7.50pm and Im going to do nothing tonight except go to my bed. I just wanted peace tonight. Ive had no me time and they have to be strong, I think I want a couple of hours withought having to stay focused and fine for everybody. I love you all so much.


It's a good thing to have some alone time. Just don't get too lonely, remember there is always someone on the other end of a telephone. I'm sure no-one will mind you calling whatever time of day or night, I know I wouldn't (((((((((xxxxxxx))))))))


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Ive lots to do.I need to pack a few things to stay at Stephens. When Albert is out of danger I'll come home.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Ive lots to do.I need to pack a few things to stay at Stephens. When Albert is out of danger I'll come home.


Morning, hope you had a reasonable night's sleep and are ready to face the day, even though wifi is not good at your DS someone is usually on here when you want to talk. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im sitting in my own seat at home and lonely. I have come home to try and sort some things out and pick up some clean clothes. Stephen is coming for me in thwe morning and I'm staying with them until Albert is out of danger. Weve gone back in his condition. Hes back on the breathing machine and morphined up to the eyes. With more tubes than enough. This is going to be a long haul. I can see ambulance men have struggled getting him out of the house but weve tidied up the best we can. Its 7.50pm and Im going to do nothing tonight except go to my bed. I just wanted peace tonight. Ive had no me time and they have to be strong, I think I want a couple of hours withought having to stay focused and fine for everybody. I love you all so much.


I hope you got the peace you so need dear and had a reasonable nights sleep, you need to look after yourself so you can be strong when it's needed. Still sending you both waves of love and positive thoughts, love you both to bits xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Have finished the garter section and done two rows of the mosaic, so far so good. xx


Ooh, well done, any tips and hints to share? xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Ooh, well done, any tips and hints to share? xxx


The only place I nearly tripped up so far is when you are doing the slip stitches on the wrong side to bring your yarn forward. I know it says to do that on the pattern but nearly forgot. Off to try another row or two. It could be slow going. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a chilly and white Wales. Yes we woke up to snow this morning, not a lot and it is quickly disappearing. Off to do a bit more of 'the shawl'. Will catch up later, have a lazy Sunday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Ive lots to do.I need to pack a few things to stay at Stephens. When Albert is out of danger I'll come home.


Hope you managed to get some sleep last night. Sending you all loads of love and hugs. We are all here for you. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> The only place I nearly tripped up so far is when you are doing the slip stitches on the wrong side to bring your yarn forward. I know it says to do that on the pattern but nearly forgot. Off to try another row or two. It could be slow going. xxxx


I hope to get the rest of the garter stitch finished today. With the stitch marker in place I've romped along. Thanks Jinx for the suggestion. Well done on getting onto the mosaic, is it complicted?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It was pouring down with rain when I woke up but now the sky is blue. Just got to pop to the supermarket this morning and then I intend to knit. Another busy week ahead. Monday Creative Chaos and a walk in the afternoon, Tuesday pick up the gks from school, Wednesday WI meeting, we are painting pottery this time, Thursday nothing planned (yet), Friday Sew n Sews.

And off course I have to load all my contacts, manually, onto my new phone as I can get nothing off the old one. Ghrr!

Have a good day everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I hope to get the rest of the garter stitch finished today. With the stitch marker in place I've romped along. Thanks Jinx for the suggestion. Well done on getting onto the mosaic, is it complicted?


Had a bad morning, I think I got my colours mixed up on the rows and anyway the pattern wasn't showing up at all with light blue and white so have frogged it all back to the end of the garter section, thank goodness for my lifeline. Now it is on hold until I can get some more yarn. I did about 6 of the mosaic rows, the right side needs a little concentration but the wrong sides are easy enough. I used lots of markers (every 12 stitches) and it was going fine apart from the above. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Ive lots to do.I need to pack a few things to stay at Stephens. When Albert is out of danger I'll come home.


We will be with you in thoughts and prayers wherever you are.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Had a bad morning, I think I got my colours mixed up on the rows and anyway the pattern wasn't showing up at all with light blue and white so have frogged it all back to the end of the garter section, thank goodness for my lifeline. Now it is on hold until I can get some more yarn. I did about 6 of the mosaic rows, the right side needs a little concentration but the wrong sides are easy enough. I used lots of markers (every 12 stitches) and it was going fine apart from the above. xx


Ok I'll collect lots of markers x


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I hope to get the rest of the garter stitch finished today. With the stitch marker in place I've romped along. Thanks Jinx for the suggestion. Well done on getting onto the mosaic, is it complicted?


That is what friends are for. :sm02: Don't stress yourself out worry about the mosaic. Once you get that pattern established you will be "romping" along. For me I would enlarge the chart and put markers between the 12 stitch pattern repeats.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It was pouring down with rain when I woke up but now the sky is blue. Just got to pop to the supermarket this morning and then I intend to knit. Another busy week ahead. Monday Creative Chaos and a walk in the afternoon, Tuesday pick up the gks from school, Wednesday WI meeting, we are painting pottery this time, Thursday nothing planned (yet), Friday Sew n Sews.
> 
> And off course I have to load all my contacts, manually, onto my new phone as I can get nothing off the old one. Ghrr!
> 
> Have a good day everyone. xx


Morning. I remember in the olden day when we had to transfer all the numbers manually into a new phone. I was struggling with how many times to hit the abc or def button. Seven year old grandson said he would do it. Bam! In a very short time he was finished.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im sitting in my own seat at home and lonely. I have come home to try and sort some things out and pick up some clean clothes. Stephen is coming for me in thwe morning and I'm staying with them until Albert is out of danger. Weve gone back in his condition. Hes back on the breathing machine and morphined up to the eyes. With more tubes than enough. This is going to be a long haul. I can see ambulance men have struggled getting him out of the house but weve tidied up the best we can. Its 7.50pm and Im going to do nothing tonight except go to my bed. I just wanted peace tonight. Ive had no me time and they have to be strong, I think I want a couple of hours withought having to stay focused and fine for everybody. I love you all so much.


Feeling for you Susan. You're a strong woman but you need to take time out sometimes to be the girl inside you. And we're here.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Have finished the garter section and done two rows of the mosaic, so far so good. xx


You are definitely the fastest of us all. I do mean in knitting!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> You are definitely the fastest of us all. I do mean in knitting!!


Why stop there? xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have a pair you can borrow!!! Love to skate but don't do much here in TX. though we do have rinks. I had visions of skating down the river in CO for my morning walk... Not happening.


Have you seen the latest skating craze? It was on our TV last night. Bikes with the back wheel removed and a bar with two skating blades put in its place. Very fast, and great fun round the corners apparently.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Why stop there? xx :sm15: :sm15:


Far be it for me to call you a fast cat!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Have you seen the latest skating craze? It was on our TV last night. Bikes with the back wheel removed and a bar with two skating blades put in its place. Very fast, and great fun round the corners apparently.


Do you mean something like this?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Right have ordered some more yarn and a few extra they should be here by Tuesday so will have to find a small project until then. You will all have overtaken me by then. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Have you seen the latest skating craze? It was on our TV last night. Bikes with the back wheel removed and a bar with two skating blades put in its place. Very fast, and great fun round the corners apparently.


Would love to see you demonstrate that. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I hope you got the peace you so need dear and had a reasonable nights sleep, you need to look after yourself so you can be strong when it's needed. Still sending you both waves of love and positive thoughts, love you both to bits xxxxxxx


Ditto from me, Susan! Continuing to keep you in my thoughts and prayers! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> That is what friends are for. :sm02: Don't stress yourself out worry about the mosaic. Once you get that pattern established you will be "romping" along. For me I would enlarge the chart and put markers between the 12 stitch pattern repeats.


Thanks Jinx for another great hint. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. I remember in the olden day when we had to transfer all the numbers manually into a new phone. I was struggling with how many times to hit the abc or def button. Seven year old grandson said he would do it. Bam! In a very short time he was finished.


Did manage to transfer all the contact from my tablet to my phone so at least I only have to add the phone numbers to the names now. x


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Jinx for another great hint. xx


One would think I owned a marker manufacturing business. I do use a lot of markers, makes it so much easier for me.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> One would think I owned a marker manufacturing business. I do use a lot of markers, makes it so much easier for me.


Me, too! Especially when I'm working on lace work. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a chilly and white Wales. Yes we woke up to snow this morning, not a lot and it is quickly disappearing. Off to do a bit more of 'the shawl'. Will catch up later, have a lazy Sunday. xx


Looks like I won't have enough yarn so am looking for some turquoise 4ply. No yarn shops round here and I missed my chance on Thursday!! Hey ho!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It was pouring down with rain when I woke up but now the sky is blue. Just got to pop to the supermarket this morning and then I intend to knit. Another busy week ahead. Monday Creative Chaos and a walk in the afternoon, Tuesday pick up the gks from school, Wednesday WI meeting, we are painting pottery this time, Thursday nothing planned (yet), Friday Sew n Sews.
> 
> And off course I have to load all my contacts, manually, onto my new phone as I can get nothing off the old one. Ghrr!
> 
> Have a good day everyone. xx


I had to do the same and then it insisted on linking up to my laptop so that all my phone contacts are now mixed in with my email contacts and if I try to take them off, they disappear form my phone as well!! :sm16: :sm14: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Had a bad morning, I think I got my colours mixed up on the rows and anyway the pattern wasn't showing up at all with light blue and white so have frogged it all back to the end of the garter section, thank goodness for my lifeline. Now it is on hold until I can get some more yarn. I did about 6 of the mosaic rows, the right side needs a little concentration but the wrong sides are easy enough. I used lots of markers (every 12 stitches) and it was going fine apart from the above. xx


At least it gave you a big of practice for when you've got your yarn and you'll skate away when you get that!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Looks like I won't have enough yarn so am looking for some turquoise 4ply. No yarn shops round here and I missed my chance on Thursday!! Hey ho!! xxx


0h that's a bummer. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Why stop there? xx :sm15: :sm15:


Saucy Minx!!! xxx :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Right have ordered some more yarn and a few extra they should be here by Tuesday so will have to find a small project until then. You will all have overtaken me by then. xx


Not likely as I too need yarn. Where did you shop for it? xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> 0h that's a bummer. Xx


Yep!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well that was a slightly frantic weekend!! Had the kids from school on Friday and have tried to keep them occupied without the use of their tablets. Left to their own devices, they would only come up for food and drink!! We played Monopoly and Liv has really got the hang of it now, quite the wheeler dealer and she beat us all! She also won The Game of Life, which is new to us and quite hard to follow. Yesterday Liv and I went for a long walk around our local park, which included feeding the ducks and swans, it was a lovely afternoon. They have gone home now and I am having a bit of a rest before I go out to a quiz night at out local pub with Jill later, it's all go!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Do you mean something like this?


No. It looks like a kiddies trike, but with blades instead of back wheels.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Would love to see you demonstrate that. xx


I'd love to have a go. It's effectively a three 'wheeler'. You'd love it.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Saucy Minx!!! xxx :sm09:


I've been called worse. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'd love to have a go. It's effectively a three 'wheeler'. You'd love it.


Think I could cope with that. Xx
Ps Did you see my message about train tickets for Blackpool ?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well that was a slightly frantic weekend!! Had the kids from school on Friday and have tried to keep them occupied without the use of their tablets. Left to their own devices, they would only come up for food and drink!! We played Monopoly and Liv has really got the hang of it now, quite the wheeler dealer and she beat us all! She also won The Game of Life, which is new to us and quite hard to follow. Yesterday Liv and I went for a long walk around our local park, which included feeding the ducks and swans, it was a lovely afternoon. They have gone home now and I am having a bit of a rest before I go out to a quiz night at out local pub with Jill later, it's all go!! xxxx


You and the grands should pay "who wants to be a millionaire." Answering those questions might help you a lot on quiz night.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> At least it gave you a big of practice for when you've got your yarn and you'll skate away when you get that!! xxx


Remember when placing your markers the stitches at the beginning change because of increases. So place the markers 12 stitches apart only on the stitches that are complete pattern repeats. Does that make any sense?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> You and the grands should pay "who wants to be a millionaire." Answering those questions might help you a lot on quiz night.


I do pretty well when it's on the TV but would go to pieces if I ever got on the show!!! I fully expect our team to win tonight - ever optimistic! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Remember when placing your markers the stitches at the beginning change because of increases. So place the markers 12 stitches apart only on the stitches that are complete pattern repeats. Does that make any sense?


Yes it makes complete sense, thank you!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Not likely as I too need yarn. Where did you shop for it? xxx


I've tried Love Knitting, I've gone off Deramores.My order seemed to slip over the £25 mark so got free postage, there was also a 15% discount for first time buyer so that covered getting it shipped 'priority'. Part of the order has been despatched already so might even get some of it tomorrow, including the colour I need. Have decided on a mocha colour to go with the baby blue. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> No. It looks like a kiddies trike, but with blades instead of back wheels.


These must have been the grown up version. They were great fun but no brakes just your feet. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Remember when placing your markers the stitches at the beginning change because of increases. So place the markers 12 stitches apart only on the stitches that are complete pattern repeats. Does that make any sense?


Yes, one end shrinks and the other end grows. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I do pretty well when it's on the TV but would go to pieces if I ever got on the show!!! I fully expect our team to win tonight - ever optimistic! xx


There is a board game name that and you would probable win over the kids. You will win tonight because I said so!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> These must have been the grown up version. They were great fun but no brakes just your feet. xx


Yep.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I've tried Love Knitting, I've gone off Deramores.My order seemed to slip over the £25 mark so got free postage, there was also a 15% discount for first time buyer so that covered getting it shipped 'priority'. Part of the order has been despatched already so might even get some of it tomorrow, including the colour I need. Have decided on a mocha colour to go with the baby blue. xxxx


Ooh that sounds good!! Xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Remember when placing your markers the stitches at the beginning change because of increases. So place the markers 12 stitches apart only on the stitches that are complete pattern repeats. Does that make any sense?


No, but I've just had a glass of wine and haven't looked at that part of the pattern yet! ????????????????????????????xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I've tried Love Knitting, I've gone off Deramores.My order seemed to slip over the £25 mark so got free postage, there was also a 15% discount for first time buyer so that covered getting it shipped 'priority'. Part of the order has been despatched already so might even get some of it tomorrow, including the colour I need. Have decided on a mocha colour to go with the baby blue. xxxx


5like the sound of the colour xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> No, but I've just had a glass of wine and haven't looked at that part of the pattern yet! ????????????????????????????xxxxx


Now sounds like a good time to look at it. Do you follow the chart or the written pattern? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Now sounds like a good time to look at it. Do you follow the chart or the written pattern? xx


A bit of both. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Now sounds like a good time to look at it. Do you follow the chart or the written pattern? xx


I looked. I panicked. I had some more wine ????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. Alberts still not well. Keep the love coming please....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. Alberts still not well. Keep the love coming please....


Sorry to hear that. Tons of love coming your way xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I looked. I panicked. I had some more wine ????????????????????????????????????????????


It looks daunting, but first row first then on to second one, then third etc. It's not so bad then. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. Alberts still not well. Keep the love coming please....


It's flowing constantly. ❤❤ xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Jealous?????????? xx :sm15: :sm15:


Most definitely.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I didn't say he listens to me........ :sm16: :sm09:
> 
> Just the gps....


Oh, I knew that! One smal step at a time....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> After a drunk driver hurt my back about 23 years ago I was in bad back pain but I found a therapist who did muscle manipulation and she eliminated a lot of the pain. I live with the remaining pain and I know how you feel. I wonder if anyone in your area does muscle manipulation?


I did see a chiropractor many, many years ago when a overhead vent fell on head. It was wonderful..... and I did go to back school and had electric stimulation and other things before my back surgery. Felt great until 20 minutes after I left the office! I may see if insurance would pay for chiropractor. I did just do 6 weeks of physical therapy before I had the MRSA and need to do some of those exercises, but surgeon is not thrilled about much movement of core right now. There is an acupuncturist right down the street and Gerry wants me to give that a try. We'll see. I know the main thing is that I have to MOVE..... Sitting around is not good for back.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> No, but I've just had a glass of wine and haven't looked at that part of the pattern yet! ????????????????????????????xxxxx


Any problems ask when you get that far and are sober. :sm23: :sm15: :sm14:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Is your second serger a baby lock? I read they are self threading. I have an old serger lost in the packing but I can't thread it anyway. I was saving money to get an embroidery machine but lost interest and think instead I'd like a self threading serger that does a flat lock stitch I think it's called. I've been reading about them but the dealer is far from me and I'd need help to use it right. My favorite applique is flowers but I've not done any recently. I like the pattern I have of different houses. I've been collecting fabric and things to make them in different seasons. It's all at mom's still and I'm afraid I might die before I do it, this heart problem has frightened me so. I see the doctor Friday and hope for good news. It just Started out of the blue which makes it feel unreal.


Yes, it is a Baby Lock and so much easier. I also like houses.... primitive styles.... I have some small inserts for fireplace screen that are seasonal and enjoy swapping them out. I have one more to finish.....

I had hoped you were done with your mother's place by now. It is not easy being responsible for two places.

I understand about being uneasy with the heart situation. Hope they can get you on a program for controlling it so you know what you can and can't do safely. Hugs...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I knitted when hub was in the hospital for those reasons. I gave the scarf to the gent at the next bed when we left.
> 
> I must tell you I'm watching Esther Williams doing a water ski number just magnificent..the show is about old movie dance routines. Gee they were wonderful. I was going to erase it from the tv recorder but I think I'd like to see it again. I love gene Kelley and Fred Astaire. I fell asleep at 9 pm woke at 11 to put dog in for the night and now am awake after 1 am. To tired to knit all week but I am starting to feel myself again. This virus was aweful. My strong gent friend had it for 3 weeks. At least I'm catching up here.


I just recently saw the rain scene from "Singing in the Rain". Still love it... Brigadoon was always a favorite too with all the dancing... Just makes for a light-hearted, fun diversion.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Ive lots to do.I need to pack a few things to stay at Stephens. When Albert is out of danger I'll come home.


Don't forget to pack all the hugs and prayers being sent your way. Hope you are home soon and he is well on way to a successful rehab. First things first.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It was pouring down with rain when I woke up but now the sky is blue. Just got to pop to the supermarket this morning and then I intend to knit. Another busy week ahead. Monday Creative Chaos and a walk in the afternoon, Tuesday pick up the gks from school, Wednesday WI meeting, we are painting pottery this time, Thursday nothing planned (yet), Friday Sew n Sews.
> 
> And off course I have to load all my contacts, manually, onto my new phone as I can get nothing off the old one. Ghrr!
> 
> Have a good day everyone. xx


Raining her too.... and I have to hand write all my contacts from computer before I can change services.... Wish there was a ay to print them out. Sounds like a busy, but fun week. I STILL need to choose yarn!!!! (and finish this black monster)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Any problems ask when you get that far and are sober. :sm23: :sm15: :sm14:


Thanks, heehee xx????????????????????????????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Susan: sending prayers and hugs.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Have you seen the latest skating craze? It was on our TV last night. Bikes with the back wheel removed and a bar with two skating blades put in its place. Very fast, and great fun round the corners apparently.


I have seen that.... Not sure I could combine the bike riding........ (When we were kids, we "skished". Grabbed the back bumper of a moving car while skating and got up sppped and let go to be whiplashed about. It's a wonder we survived our childhoods!) BTW, Gerry felt it important to teach our children this skill!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. I remember in the olden day when we had to transfer all the numbers manually into a new phone. I was struggling with how many times to hit the abc or def button. Seven year old grandson said he would do it. Bam! In a very short time he was finished.


DH's phone is that old and has to do that and text that way... One more reason he doesn't text....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jinx said:


> One would think I owned a marker manufacturing business. I do use a lot of markers, makes it so much easier for me.


I agree, and my favorites seem to be the plain brass rings from KnitPicks. Jumper rings are plentiful but I do get the yarn stuck in the opening so prefer the solid ones I also use a lot of the baby colored rubber hair bands so I can color code certain things as well. Sure does make life easier.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I had to do the same and then it insisted on linking up to my laptop so that all my phone contacts are now mixed in with my email contacts and if I try to take them off, they disappear form my phone as well!! :sm16: :sm14: xxx


And here I thought I wanted to link everything... Maybe not!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Today johnathin has been Alberto's nurse. They are so nice and kind. We've just phoned him and Albert is getting himself destressed with all the tubes, but he still needs them. His heart won't work properly on his own. The family is back to work tomorrow so grandad Keith is going to take me n in on the afternoon.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well that was a slightly frantic weekend!! Had the kids from school on Friday and have tried to keep them occupied without the use of their tablets. Left to their own devices, they would only come up for food and drink!! We played Monopoly and Liv has really got the hang of it now, quite the wheeler dealer and she beat us all! She also won The Game of Life, which is new to us and quite hard to follow. Yesterday Liv and I went for a long walk around our local park, which included feeding the ducks and swans, it was a lovely afternoon. They have gone home now and I am having a bit of a rest before I go out to a quiz night at out local pub with Jill later, it's all go!! xxxx


FUN.... We tried out the new Christmas games. One has you reading lines in different inflections and accents and just hysterical. Another has us all in therapy. Listening to the different generations read some rather sexual and racey comments.... There are just some things one dies not want to admit others are even aware of...... NEVER AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Today johnathin has been Alberto's nurse. They are so nice and kind. We've just phoned him and Albert is getting himself destressed with all the tubes, but he still needs them. His heart won't work properly on his own. The family is back to work tomorrow so grandad Keith is going to take me n in on the afternoon.


Necessary evils. I do hope they can get the vent out soon though. It is uncomfortable and I know being able to talk would help ease his anxiety. Your face is probably his best medicine right now. Hope things stabilize SOON. Prayers and healing vibes constantly headed your way.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jinx said:


> Remember when placing your markers the stitches at the beginning change because of increases. So place the markers 12 stitches apart only on the stitches that are complete pattern repeats. Does that make any sense?


Yes, and thanks for the heads up..... (Now to remember when I get that far.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ooh that sounds good!! Xxxxx


Ditto,, a great combo.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Today johnathin has been Alberto's nurse. They are so nice and kind. We've just phoned him and Albert is getting himself destressed with all the tubes, but he still needs them. His heart won't work properly on his own. The family is back to work tomorrow so grandad Keith is going to take me n in on the afternoon.


Good for you to know he is well cared for. You will probably have a calming effect on him when you are there.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. Alberts still not well. Keep the love coming please....


Non-stop. So sorry it is not going better yet,,,,,


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I agree, and my favorites seem to be the plain brass rings from KnitPicks. Jumper rings are plentiful but I do get the yarn stuck in the opening so prefer the solid ones I also use a lot of the baby colored rubber hair bands so I can color code certain things as well. Sure does make life easier.


You are better than I am. I tried those baby rubber bands. They did not slide, but slipped and rolled under the stitches when I tried to move them. I tossed them. Maybe it depends on the type and size of needles.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jinx said:


> You are better than I am. I tried those baby rubber bands. They did not slide, but slipped and rolled under the stitches when I tried to move them. I tossed them. Maybe it depends on the type and size of needles.


they take some getting used to. I size them not to be too tight. They can pop and go flying though... I just can't find the solid brass rings in all the right sizes... I have bought a bunch of colored jump rings and have DH tighten the join. I may do that and put a coat of clear polish it over join as well. The finer the yarn, the more the problem. (Another good thing about the rubber is they can be cut out if I titally screw up and knit one into lace.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Off to do SOMETHING even if it is wrong.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well that was a slightly frantic weekend!! Had the kids from school on Friday and have tried to keep them occupied without the use of their tablets. Left to their own devices, they would only come up for food and drink!! We played Monopoly and Liv has really got the hang of it now, quite the wheeler dealer and she beat us all! She also won The Game of Life, which is new to us and quite hard to follow. Yesterday Liv and I went for a long walk around our local park, which included feeding the ducks and swans, it was a lovely afternoon. They have gone home now and I am having a bit of a rest before I go out to a quiz night at out local pub with Jill later, it's all go!! xxxx


I used to love playing Life but nobody in my house liked games that much so I just winged it....I know that is quite sad


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Today johnathin has been Alberto's nurse. They are so nice and kind. We've just phoned him and Albert is getting himself destressed with all the tubes, but he still needs them. His heart won't work properly on his own. The family is back to work tomorrow so grandad Keith is going to take me n in on the afternoon.


I am truly hoping he can calm down so he doesn't make himself worse lots of love and prayers coming your way!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Dropping in without catching up... hope you all are enjoying your Sunday. Hello to Dreamweaver who I haven't had a chance to chat with yet, hope to soon! Still playing in the white stuff, will it never leave?
Thoughts of getting next years wood in already, we've gone through it fast this winter, but not looking forward to putting 4 cords away. Will think positive...it's exercise right? 
Love and hugs to Grandma Susan and Chris....no, hugs to you all. xoxo

Ps. about the Mosaic pattern..... what have I done! Please don't say "off with her head!" :sm06: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Dropping in without catching up... hope you all are enjoying your Sunday. Hello to Dreamweaver who I haven't had a chance to chat with yet, hope to soon! Still playing in the white stuff, will it never leave?
> Thoughts of getting next years wood in already, we've gone through it fast this winter, but not looking forward to putting 4 cords away. Will think positive...it's exercise right?
> Love and hugs to Grandma Susan and Chris....no, hugs to you all. xoxo


Don't you just love log burning stoves, our wood is decreasing rapidly and I can see a busy Summer ahead getting wood in and splitting it. Would love to be able to order ready cut wood but we need so much I don't think our bank account would stand it. We had a touch of snow this morning when we got up but it soon disappeared, just rain now. Haven't seen you for a while hope all is OK. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. Alberts still not well. Keep the love coming please....


Oh, Susan, sending you lots of love and many comforting hugs and lots and lots of prayers for Albert and all of you. xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Today johnathin has been Alberto's nurse. They are so nice and kind. We've just phoned him and Albert is getting himself destressed with all the tubes, but he still needs them. His heart won't work properly on his own. The family is back to work tomorrow so grandad Keith is going to take me n in on the afternoon.


XOXOXOXO????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Necessary evils. I do hope they can get the vent out soon though. It is uncomfortable and I know being able to talk would help ease his anxiety. Your face is probably his best medicine right now. Hope things stabilize SOON. Prayers and healing vibes constantly headed your way.


Me, too, Susan. xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> they take some getting used to. I size them not to be too tight. They can pop and go flying though... I just can't find the solid brass rings in all the right sizes... I have bought a bunch of colored jump rings and have DH tighten the join. I may do that and put a coat of clear polish it over join as well. The finer the yarn, the more the problem. (Another good thing about the rubber is they can be cut out if I titally screw up and knit one into lace.)


I use yarn scraps a lot. You are right it is great when we can cut them out because we have knit them in tight.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Dropping in without catching up... hope you all are enjoying your Sunday. Hello to Dreamweaver who I haven't had a chance to chat with yet, hope to soon! Still playing in the white stuff, will it never leave?
> Thoughts of getting next years wood in already, we've gone through it fast this winter, but not looking forward to putting 4 cords away. Will think positive...it's exercise right?
> Love and hugs to Grandma Susan and Chris....no, hugs to you all. xoxo
> 
> Ps. about the Mosaic pattern..... what have I done! Please don't say "off with her head!" :sm06: :sm15:


Nice to see you Trish, my son's just put his wood in store for next winter. He has about 4 cords too. Love and hugs to you too xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Islander said:


> Dropping in without catching up... hope you all are enjoying your Sunday. Hello to Dreamweaver who I haven't had a chance to chat with yet, hope to soon! Still playing in the white stuff, will it never leave?
> Thoughts of getting next years wood in already, we've gone through it fast this winter, but not looking forward to putting 4 cords away. Will think positive...it's exercise right?
> Love and hugs to Grandma Susan and Chris....no, hugs to you all. xoxo
> 
> Ps. about the Mosaic pattern..... what have I done! Please don't say "off with her head!" :sm06: :sm15:


Looking forward to getting to know you better.... Your head is safe for the moment... I haven't started pattern! (But I am on the same continent) :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jinx said:


> I use yarn scraps a lot. You are right it is great when we can cut them out because we have knit them in tight.


When I think to plan ahead. I don't like tails though so I tie a bunch around a dowel for size, put a drop of Fray Check on knot and then trim close.....OR at one end, leave a really long tail and flip it back and forth to count rows or pattern repeats.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cat neighbors are home... brought me a wonderful ceramic Mexican sun and some good wine. Just having a big Taco salad. It is chilly and too snuggled under a throw to check out yarn.... but I am reading the pattern. Tomorrow is another day. Too many special people are having health problems right now. My prayer list keeps growing. Hoping to wake up to a good report on Albert. Please......


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. I remember in the olden day when we had to transfer all the numbers manually into a new phone. I was struggling with how many times to hit the abc or def button. Seven year old grandson said he would do it. Bam! In a very short time he was finished.


Smart boy. My son does those things for me. When I was little tvs were black and white the side of a loaf of bread.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> One would think I owned a marker manufacturing business. I do use a lot of markers, makes it so much easier for me.


I find markers in the baby department in the dollar store. I have mini plastic diaper shapes. I like the small hair bands too. The elastic ones not the plastic tho they work.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. Alberts still not well. Keep the love coming please....


It is so hard to wait for improvement. I had a slogan...."inches of progress." It reminded me that things were progressing just in small ways. I'm glad I recalled the slogan just now because I'm tired of taking pills twice a day with food. I want "better"right now which for me isn't possible. So I'm thinking inches of progress and praying for patience for us both. Next year this will just be a bad memory. He will be fine and you will too. Sending prayers and hope to you.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, it is a Baby Lock and so much easier. I also like houses.... primitive styles.... I have some small inserts for fireplace screen that are seasonal and enjoy swapping them out. I have one more to finish.....
> 
> I had hoped you were done with your mother's place by now. It is not easy being responsible for two places.
> 
> I understand about being uneasy with the heart situation. Hope they can get you on a program for controlling it so you know what you can and can't do safely. Hugs...


Would you explain the inserts? I just didn't go to storage when snow was continual. I filled the storage a second time, have about two more fills then the cellar. Hoping no break ins meanwhile. Neighbor said police found 30 drug needles in the house next door. Neighbor is afraid to sit in her yard in the summer because the man next door is drunk and mean. Now I'm waiting to see the doctor Friday. Then I hope I can go to storage and donate, pitch to garbage or box what I want. Which serger did you choose? I'm not sure which features are important which are just nice to have. I do want overlock stitch.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I did see a chiropractor many, many years ago when a overhead vent fell on head. It was wonderful..... and I did go to back school and had electric stimulation and other things before my back surgery. Felt great until 20 minutes after I left the office! I may see if insurance would pay for chiropractor. I did just do 6 weeks of physical therapy before I had the MRSA and need to do some of those exercises, but surgeon is not thrilled about much movement of core right now. There is an acupuncturist right down the street and Gerry wants me to give that a try. We'll see. I know the main thing is that I have to MOVE..... Sitting around is not good for back.


I guess we keep trying until we get relief. I went to a couple of therapists who did no good. One gave me pills I thought were muscle relaxers and were pain killers that another doctor told me would be addictive. Good thing I hadn't started them. But the one who helped me did just what I needed to function all these years with pain but bearable. I bet the drunk driver who rear ended me didn't have years of pain. Grrr.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I just recently saw the rain scene from "Singing in the Rain". Still love it... Brigadoon was always a favorite too with all the dancing... Just makes for a light-hearted, fun diversion.


I love them both. More enjoyable than a lot of things in movies done with computer.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I agree, and my favorites seem to be the plain brass rings from KnitPicks. Jumper rings are plentiful but I do get the yarn stuck in the opening so prefer the solid ones I also use a lot of the baby colored rubber hair bands so I can color code certain things as well. Sure does make life easier.


I found little white plastic rings in the curtain rod department.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Today johnathin has been Alberto's nurse. They are so nice and kind. We've just phoned him and Albert is getting himself destressed with all the tubes, but he still needs them. His heart won't work properly on his own. The family is back to work tomorrow so grandad Keith is going to take me n in on the afternoon.


I sympathize with Albert ..those tubes are difficult and being able to communicate is the pits. Can he write or is he too weak yet.? I hope the tubes come out soon. Good that he is getting kind care. We all wish we could be with you but we are in spirit.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. My first thoughts this morning are with Susan and Albert and I hope that today will be a better day with some improvements. And as Polly puts it an inch at a time.

This morning is Creative Chaos and I am running a session showing them how to make my felt and bead brooches. Then some of the girls will stay for lunch as this afternoon there is a WI walk. After all the rain we have had this could be quite a muddy affair so I am talking my walking stick.

I have now done about 140 of the 180 rows needed on garter stitch and I love the shape the shawl is turning out. Maybe I willl get that bit finished today or tomorrow. Last night I dreamt of shawls and I designed a beautiful one, just wish I could remember what it looked like.

Happy Monday everyone and I wish you all a good week. love you lots. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Just rang the hospital and he's just the same. Sedated,. I'm going in this afternoon.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Would you explain the inserts? I just didn't go to storage when snow was continual. I filled the storage a second time, have about two more fills then the cellar. Hoping no break ins meanwhile. Neighbor said police found 30 drug needles in the house next door. Neighbor is afraid to sit in her yard in the summer because the man next door is drunk and mean. Now I'm waiting to see the doctor Friday. Then I hope I can go to storage and donate, pitch to garbage or box what I want. Which serger did you choose? I'm not sure which features are important which are just nice to have. I do want overlock stitch.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

The inserts are small paper pieced quilted panels big enough to cover fireplace opening, scenes for each season, that have a hanging pocket on top and bottom for the rods from the fireplace screen Gerry built to go through. The Spring one has a white house with a red door and lace curtains. There is a picket fence and a garden of tulips and a large tree. There is a stone walkway to the door and I have two ceramic cat pins that I fasten on because they look like our last two cats. I really must find the cord to the camera..... I'll check my model no. tomorrow but any serger will have an overlock. I believe mine can hold up to 8 spools of thread (maybe 6) and I also like the rolled hem feature for napkins or making my own wired ribbon. Not having to mess with hard to reach threading is the main reason I bought it. Love that the air blows the thread right through the two more interior places.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Just rang the hospital and he's just the same. Sedated,. I'm going in this afternoon.


How frustrating to not see more progress, but the sedation gives his body a chance to rest and heal and to keep him from so much distress with the tubes. Hope they can start weaning him off it and the breathing tubes soon. You must be exhausted with watching and worrying. You are both in my thoughts and prayers all day long. In fact, I just came on here at 4 in the morning to see if there was an update. So glad I caught you. Now I can sleep. Stay strong, but do take care of yourself too. Hugs and more hugs.....


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a fairly pleasant Wales, no wind or rain at the moment and a bit of sun. DH has gone out for most of the day, a local stroke association get together so am footloose and fancy free at the moment, wish my yarn would come, I could really crack on then with no disruptions. Hang on in there Albert (and Susan) we're all with you. xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I found little white plastic rings in the curtain rod department.


I have used those but prefer something a little thinner. I like your baby elastics... more stable than the plastic ones. I'll put those in my list...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. My first thoughts this morning are with Susan and Albert and I hope that today will be a better day with some improvements. And as Polly puts it an inch at a time.
> 
> This morning is Creative Chaos and I am running a session showing them how to make my felt and bead brooches. Then some of the girls will stay for lunch as this afternoon there is a WI walk. After all the rain we have had this could be quite a muddy affair so I am talking my walking stick.
> 
> ...


Well, I can tell you the color of your technicolor dream shawl!!! Sounds like an action packed day. We have had a little rain but not enough for real mud.... I'm just going to bed so I can get up in a few hours and take my walk and clean ONE room before looking for some shawl yarn. Just popped in to see about Albert and saw Susan's post... Will be checking back later for more news. (You are going to finish that shawl before I even start. )


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and -1'C (30'F). Patchy freezing drizzle this morning, so I'll go slow.

I did something to the muscles in my back. I don't remember lifting something heavy. Must have done it while I was sleeping. I'm blaming the cat. :sm16: 

I took my shawl apart. That Nori yarn leaked dye all over my bamboo needles and my hands. I looked like I had been carrying coal. I frogged it all and re-skeinned (?) the yarn, then I put it in a bowl with a little vinegar some salt and water and nuked it in the microwave. After it cooled down I let it dry on a towel. The water was clear when it came out of the microwave, the yarn is still VERY dark green and the towel did NOT get coloured, so it may have worked. I won't know until I start knitting with it. While I was waiting, I started knitting with the yellow part of my project and I'm half-way through the garter part, which is MUCH faster going this time. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, I can tell you the color of your technicolor dream shawl!!! Sounds like an action packed day. We have had a little rain but not enough for real mud.... I'm just going to bed so I can get up in a few hours and take my walk and clean ONE room before looking for some shawl yarn. Just popped in to see about Albert and saw Susan's post... Will be checking back later for more news. (You are going to finish that shawl before I even start. )


Don't worry, I restarted mine so I'm only a little further along. I didn't clean, but I did go stash diving to look for an alternative ball in case this Nori yarn is still leaking. Does moving boxes and bags of yarn count as cleaning? The pile did look a little better after I was done. I need a better storage plan.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have used those but prefer something a little thinner. I like your baby elastics... more stable than the plastic ones. I'll put those in my list...


I need more markers for the mosaic part. I have some rings in my beading supplies that will do in a pinch.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a fairly pleasant Wales, no wind or rain at the moment and a bit of sun. DH has gone out for most of the day, a local stroke association get together so am footloose and fancy free at the moment, wish my yarn would come, I could really crack on then with no disruptions. Hang on in there Albert (and Susan) we're all with you. xx


Enjoy your free time.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. My first thoughts this morning are with Susan and Albert and I hope that today will be a better day with some improvements. And as Polly puts it an inch at a time.
> 
> This morning is Creative Chaos and I am running a session showing them how to make my felt and bead brooches. Then some of the girls will stay for lunch as this afternoon there is a WI walk. After all the rain we have had this could be quite a muddy affair so I am talking my walking stick.
> 
> ...


Have fun playing with the brooches and the mud. :sm01:
If you remember the design, write it down, maybe we can do that one in the future. Although I want to finish a couple of sweaters and start a pair of socks soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Would you explain the inserts? I just didn't go to storage when snow was continual. I filled the storage a second time, have about two more fills then the cellar. Hoping no break ins meanwhile. Neighbor said police found 30 drug needles in the house next door. Neighbor is afraid to sit in her yard in the summer because the man next door is drunk and mean. Now I'm waiting to see the doctor Friday. Then I hope I can go to storage and donate, pitch to garbage or box what I want. Which serger did you choose? I'm not sure which features are important which are just nice to have. I do want overlock stitch.


I have a serger in the basement. It's a simple one that doesn't thread itself. It has a manual with lots of pictures that show how to thread it. It uses 6 bobbins of thread. I've used it once and haven't used it since. I got it from a points program from the old Zellers stores.
It's sitting not that far from my embroidering sewing machine which is still in its box.
(I don't have a crafting room)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> It is so hard to wait for improvement. I had a slogan...."inches of progress." It reminded me that things were progressing just in small ways. I'm glad I recalled the slogan just now because I'm tired of taking pills twice a day with food. I want "better"right now which for me isn't possible. So I'm thinking inches of progress and praying for patience for us both. Next year this will just be a bad memory. He will be fine and you will too. Sending prayers and hope to you.


May your words be prophecy. Wishing improved health to Albert, and supporting hugs to Susan and her family.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Smart boy. My son does those things for me. When I was little tvs were black and white the side of a loaf of bread.


I still have one of our early TVs. It's black and white screen is about 5 inches across, the case is about a foot tall by about 8 inches and 2 feet deep, and it weighs a ton. And it still works. It only gets one channel now, the emergency channel. That, is why I keep it. :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> When I think to plan ahead. I don't like tails though so I tie a bunch around a dowel for size, put a drop of Fray Check on knot and then trim close.....OR at one end, leave a really long tail and flip it back and forth to count rows or pattern repeats.


I was just introduced to that method of counting pattern repeats. I'd never heard of it before. It would be an easy way to keep track, and I always have some yarn around.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm later than I planned to be.
I'm signing off now.
Everyone have a great day.
I'll be thinking of Albert and Susan.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Smart boy. My son does those things for me. When I was little tvs were black and white the side of a loaf of bread.


I am older than dirt. We did not have television until I was a few years old. The screen was small but the t.v. took up half the room. Now the huge screen color t.v. hangs on the wall and does not take up space in the room.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. My first thoughts this morning are with Susan and Albert and I hope that today will be a better day with some improvements. And as Polly puts it an inch at a time.
> 
> This morning is Creative Chaos and I am running a session showing them how to make my felt and bead brooches. Then some of the girls will stay for lunch as this afternoon there is a WI walk. After all the rain we have had this could be quite a muddy affair so I am talking my walking stick.
> 
> ...


Morning Purple. Felted egg shapes are big around here this time of year. You are moving right along on your shawl and will get to the fun part soon. Happy Monday to you~


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Just rang the hospital and he's just the same. Sedated,. I'm going in this afternoon.


Morning. I hope you got some rest. Glad you will be able to be with him this afternoon.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. Alberts still not well. Keep the love coming please....


It never stops love, we are all sending you hugs and kisses and good wishes for a good outcome and lots and lots of love! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> FUN.... We tried out the new Christmas games. One has you reading lines in different inflections and accents and just hysterical. Another has us all in therapy. Listening to the different generations read some rather sexual and racey comments.... There are just some things one dies not want to admit others are even aware of...... NEVER AGAIN!!!!!


Yes, I know of that second game, I think DD has it somewhere!! :sm12: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Dropping in without catching up... hope you all are enjoying your Sunday. Hello to Dreamweaver who I haven't had a chance to chat with yet, hope to soon! Still playing in the white stuff, will it never leave?
> Thoughts of getting next years wood in already, we've gone through it fast this winter, but not looking forward to putting 4 cords away. Will think positive...it's exercise right?
> Love and hugs to Grandma Susan and Chris....no, hugs to you all. xoxo
> 
> Ps. about the Mosaic pattern..... what have I done! Please don't say "off with her head!" :sm06: :sm15:


Hi Trish, lovely to see you dear and quite understand why you can't pop in more often! Isn't it funny how that shawl has caught on? I don't remember anything that has got us all knitting together before, well done!! Thinking of you dear!! xxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Just rang the hospital and he's just the same. Sedated,. I'm going in this afternoon.


Sedated is better than agitated , Bless him our poor Albert & Susan. I'm so sorry you are having to go through this. Prayers and thoughts of love and healing coming at you both continually until he is home and well. You can count on us dearest. 
XOXOXOXO
???? ???? ???? ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Trish, lovely to see you dear and quite understand why you can't pop in more often! Isn't it funny how that shawl has caught on? I don't remember anything that has got us all knitting together before, well done!! Thinking of you dear!! xxxx


I've forgotten what shawl y'all are making. lol


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and -1'C (30'F). Patchy freezing drizzle this morning, so I'll go slow.
> 
> I did something to the muscles in my back. I don't remember lifting something heavy. Must have done it while I was sleeping. I'm blaming the cat. :sm16:
> 
> I took my shawl apart. That Nori yarn leaked dye all over my bamboo needles and my hands. I looked like I had been carrying coal. I frogged it all and re-skeinned (?) the yarn, then I put it in a bowl with a little vinegar some salt and water and nuked it in the microwave. After it cooled down I let it dry on a towel. The water was clear when it came out of the microwave, the yarn is still VERY dark green and the towel did NOT get coloured, so it may have worked. I won't know until I start knitting with it. While I was waiting, I started knitting with the yellow part of my project and I'm half-way through the garter part, which is MUCH faster going this time. :sm24:


Sorry to hear your back is sore dear, it can be done so easily, even without the cat helping! I once just stood up and OUCH!!! It was really bad for a couple of weeks, hope it leaves you alone soon!! xxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Okay nap time! Love and hugs everyone????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have a serger in the basement. It's a simple one that doesn't thread itself. It has a manual with lots of pictures that show how to thread it. It uses 6 bobbins of thread. I've used it once and haven't used it since. I got it from a points program from the old Zellers stores.
> It's sitting not that far from my embroidering sewing machine which is still in its box.
> (I don't have a crafting room)


I have had two, a really cheap one which did nothing but keep jamming up and then a self threading Babylock one which cost a fortune. Sadly, I don't really have the space in my craft room and to get your money's worth, it needs to be available quickly, all the time so I sold it!! I manage without as my sewing machine does a couple of overlocker-type stitches.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I've forgotten what shawl y'all are making. lol


It's the Laurelie Ange http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/laurelie xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Happy Monday, everyone, especially Susan and Albert!! Well the quiz didn't happen as only two teams turned up, which is a shame as it is for a couple of really worth charities. So, we had dinner and some wine and a nice natter with the other two girls that were there.

Today, I have been to Zumba,which I found very hard work today for some reason! I have a doc's appointment at 4pm to get the result of my blood test for coeliac!! It would almost be a relief to find that I do have it as it might explain all the odd ailments and symptoms that plague me from time to time!!! Catch you later girls!! xxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> May your words be prophecy. Wishing improved health to Albert, and supporting hugs to Susan and her family.


And from me, too, for Susan and Albert and the family. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm later than I planned to be.
> I'm signing off now.
> Everyone have a great day.
> I'll be thinking of Albert and Susan.


Safe travels, Nitzi! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. Alberts still not well. Keep the love coming please....


OOdles of it coming your way.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Susan you and Albert and the rest of your family are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello from a wet and cool Southern Indiana it is 57F here, I have booked me and my sisters a trip for this weekend to have some sister time that is long over due got a hotel within 2.5 miles of not 1 but 2 yarn shops.....yay!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Just rang the hospital and he's just the same. Sedated,. I'm going in this afternoon.


Hang on, I'll put my shoes on...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello from a wet and cool Southern Indiana it is 57F here, I have booked me and my sisters a trip for this weekend to have some sister time that is long over due got a hotel within 2.5 miles of not 1 but 2 yarn shops.....yay!


Great planning...anywhere near Dawn and me?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and -1'C (30'F). Patchy freezing drizzle this morning, so I'll go slow.
> 
> I did something to the muscles in my back. I don't remember lifting something heavy. Must have done it while I was sleeping. I'm blaming the cat. :sm16:
> 
> I took my shawl apart. That Nori yarn leaked dye all over my bamboo needles and my hands. I looked like I had been carrying coal. I frogged it all and re-skeinned (?) the yarn, then I put it in a bowl with a little vinegar some salt and water and nuked it in the microwave. After it cooled down I let it dry on a towel. The water was clear when it came out of the microwave, the yarn is still VERY dark green and the towel did NOT get coloured, so it may have worked. I won't know until I start knitting with it. While I was waiting, I started knitting with the yellow part of my project and I'm half-way through the garter part, which is MUCH faster going this time. :sm24:


I set color that way, but never microwaved it... Good idea.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Don't worry, I restarted mine so I'm only a little further along. I didn't clean, but I did go stash diving to look for an alternative ball in case this Nori yarn is still leaking. Does moving boxes and bags of yarn count as cleaning? The pile did look a little better after I was done. I need a better storage plan.


Well I would certainly call that cleaning!!!! and may be how you hurt your back. Hate that your Noro is being such a bother. I've often felt it was a yarn a bit like the King's clothes. Everyone raves about it, but I hear a lot of complaints of feel, breakage and the like. I think I have some I was considering, but may rule it out on this project. IT is cold, grey and just plain depressing here today. The phone woke me with ins. co. saying they can't get response from the people billing me incorrectly and the ringing must have triggered a dull headache I can't seem to shake. I'm ditching all constructive plans and going to play with string instead....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I was just introduced to that method of counting pattern repeats. I'd never heard of it before. It would be an easy way to keep track, and I always have some yarn around.


And here I thought I invented it!!! It really is just using what is sitting there and, for me, easier than stopping and clicking a button or moving the stitch counter or making a tic mark. Another slightly more fidgety is to take a different colored ring and move it over from edge each row so you can count those stitches to see where you left off. Since i place it at one end only, I move it two places on the pattern row and just ignore the return row.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Message from Susan. She is going back to hospital this evening. Dr thinks there isn't much hope as Albert can't breath without the machine. Just carry on sending your love and prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Message from Susan. She is going back to hospital this evening. Dr thinks there isn't much hope as Albert can't breath without the machine. Just carry on sending your love and prayers.


Saying prayers for the whole family.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am older than dirt. We did not have television until I was a few years old. The screen was small but the t.v. took up half the room. Now the huge screen color t.v. hangs on the wall and does not take up space in the room.


I think I was in 5th grade before we had a TV. Playing outside was the norm. It was a huge treat though to have Sunday dinner on trays on the floor and watch Ed Sullivan. My siblings grew up with it. DH turns it on whenever he is in the house (even if he is going to garage.) When recovering from lung surgery, I found noises really bothered me... I needed to get out and do my walk and ease into the day. Now, when I am home alone, it is never on.... but I watch my fair share when he is home. (Just wish I had some say in the programming! May have to resort to quilting upstairs and watching the other set but that does seem anti-social.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, I know of that second game, I think DD has it somewhere!! :sm12: :sm23:


The first one was so funny and Rachel borrowed to play with her friends and then bought her own.... but I need to reclaim the original. The second belongs to DD and I think needs to be confined to "adults only" evenings and probably with all the same age/generation..... Not things I needed to hear my grands says!!!!! or them, me.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sorry to hear your back is sore dear, it can be done so easily, even without the cat helping! I once just stood up and OUCH!!! It was really bad for a couple of weeks, hope it leaves you alone soon!! xxx


The first time I slipped a disc, I was just sliding shoulder bag off shoulder onto a bench while holding some groceries in the other arm. That was a solid 3 weeks in bed. Another time, just getting out of bed. I had to have the loom on wheels or a rolling chair to lean on to get around that time. No such things since they nibbled out the bad disc but just standing is a lot worse than moving. It doesn't take much.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have had two, a really cheap one which did nothing but keep jamming up and then a self threading Babylock one which cost a fortune. Sadly, I don't really have the space in my craft room and to get your money's worth, it needs to be available quickly, all the time so I sold it!! I manage without as my sewing machine does a couple of overlocker-type stitches.


Gerry bought my first on at Hancocks and it was such a bear to thread. I bought the Baby Lock Evolve for way too much money. It is 8 threads and is aso easy to thread. I have it on a table right behind the sewing/embroidery machine so I just have to turn around and scoot chair. I had thought I would keep light thread on one and dark on the other.... but I would love to just get rid of the first one.... it is NEVER used... and the second one mostly collects dust. I just have never bothered to really get in the habit and, like you, my machine does so many things... maybe not as fast and the edges don't get trimmed but I don't have to move my lazy self. It is really wonderful for just putting an edge on some polar fleece for charity throws or the animal shelter. If friends didn't ask me to do things for them, it would never get used! (Not only that, the plastic plastic is yellowing. It has a cover, but it is clear. Guess I should make one. BORING!)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Happy Monday, everyone, especially Susan and Albert!! Well the quiz didn't happen as only two teams turned up, which is a shame as it is for a couple of really worth charities. So, we had dinner and some wine and a nice natter with the other two girls that were there.
> 
> Today, I have been to Zumba,which I found very hard work today for some reason! I have a doc's appointment at 4pm to get the result of my blood test for coeliac!! It would almost be a relief to find that I do have it as it might explain all the odd ailments and symptoms that plague me from time to time!!! Catch you later girls!! xxxxxx


Wish I thought I could ever get up to speed on a Zumba class. There are two within a mile. I would be the comedy relief!

Hope the blood test tells you something. I didn't know celiac could be found that way. I know just a smattering about it and know that there is a lot of eating constraints with it. What a bummer, but well worth it if it cures what ails you. (unless, of course, there is no wine..... they've already stolen your chocolate!) Best to find out though... Good Luck!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello from a wet and cool Southern Indiana it is 57F here, I have booked me and my sisters a trip for this weekend to have some sister time that is long over due got a hotel within 2.5 miles of not 1 but 2 yarn shops.....yay!


Would you like to adopt me?

I've just been up looking at yarn for the shawl. I have one I love but not sure the variegated will let the mosaic show when mixed with the solid. Found another set that might work but out of my comfort zone colorwise and not as soft..... Another set that steals from a big project. I came down empty-handed to get a drink and rethink. In other words.... LET'S GO YARN SHOPPING!

Have a wonderful time.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Message from Susan. She is going back to hospital this evening. Dr thinks there isn't much hope as Albert can't breath without the machine. Just carry on sending your love and prayers.


Prayers and love needed for all circumstances including acceptance if that is not reversible soon. That has been my biggest concern all along. The Dr.s told me that 3 weeks of intubation for Dad was pushing the max for ever regaining lung function and to not do it. I think 2 weeks is what they say now. Our friend currently in hospital was finally trached to get the tubes out, but that doesn't work for all. Not the news I was hoping for today. So very, very sorry to hear. Prayers and strength for the entire family. Wish I could swim the ocean to deliver in person.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Would you like to adopt me?
> 
> I've just been up looking at yarn for the shawl. I have one I love but not sure the variegated will let the mosaic show when mixed with the solid. Found another set that might work but out of my comfort zone colorwise and not as soft..... Another set that steals from a big project. I came down empty-handed to get a drink and rethink. In other words.... LET'S GO YARN SHOPPING!
> 
> Have a wonderful time.


I had to go yarn shopping as well, terrible isn't it? xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening my dear friends. The news isn't good. I've left Albert sedated and comfortable. He's very very poorly. The dr says he thinks his heart is failing and won't be able to breathe for himself. They have given him another electric shock tonight. I have my own feelings about this. I want him to be peaceful. Today is the first day I've cried.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Evening my dear friends. The news isn't good. I've left Albert sedated and comfortable. He's very very poorly. The dr says he thinks his heart is failing and won't be able to breathe for himself. They have given him another electric shock tonight. I have my own feelings about this. I want him to be peaceful. Today is the first day I've cried.


Don't let it be the last, a good cry hurts no-one. Wish we could do more for you. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening my dear friends. The news isn't good. I've left Albert sedated and comfortable. He's very very poorly. The dr says he thinks his heart is failing and won't be able to breathe for himself. They have given him another electric shock tonight. I have my own feelings about this. I want him to be peaceful. Today is the first day I've cried.


Wrapping you in love and hugs. Here for you. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Saying prayers for the whole family.


Me, too. Keeping them all in my thoughts and prayers. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening my dear friends. The news isn't good. I've left Albert sedated and comfortable. He's very very poorly. The dr says he thinks his heart is failing and won't be able to breathe for himself. They have given him another electric shock tonight. I have my own feelings about this. I want him to be peaceful. Today is the first day I've cried.


Oh, Susan, my heart goes out to you. I'm continuing my prayers for all of you and also sending along many, many warm and comforting hugs. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening my dear friends. The news isn't good. I've left Albert sedated and comfortable. He's very very poorly. The dr says he thinks his heart is failing and won't be able to breathe for himself. They have given him another electric shock tonight. I have my own feelings about this. I want him to be peaceful. Today is the first day I've cried.


As you should; you need the emotional release. Continuing prayers.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening my dear friends. The news isn't good. I've left Albert sedated and comfortable. He's very very poorly. The dr says he thinks his heart is failing and won't be able to breathe for himself. They have given him another electric shock tonight. I have my own feelings about this. I want him to be peaceful. Today is the first day I've cried.


Wishing the best for your and your hubby. I think of you often during the day and send loving thoughts your way.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Evening my dear friends. The news isn't good. I've left Albert sedated and comfortable. He's very very poorly. The dr says he thinks his heart is failing and won't be able to breathe for himself. They have given him another electric shock tonight. I have my own feelings about this. I want him to be peaceful. Today is the first day I've cried.


You are in my prayers. Here's hugs. We are all here for you.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Great planning...anywhere near Dawn and me?


Bloomington In still a good distance.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Wish I could all be with you Susan to give support, take comfort that you are loved dearly by your sisters here. Sending unending prayers for Albert and yourself. xoxo Trish


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening my dear friends. The news isn't good. I've left Albert sedated and comfortable. He's very very poorly. The dr says he thinks his heart is failing and won't be able to breathe for himself. They have given him another electric shock tonight. I have my own feelings about this. I want him to be peaceful. Today is the first day I've cried.


It's okay to cry we love you and you both are still in my thoughts and prayers!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I had to go yarn shopping as well, terrible isn't it? xx


The hardships we must endure for our craft. The good news is that DH is going to Oklahoma Thurs. and the route that goes past one of my favorite yarn stores. If I can just convince him to take me along in the truck..... All day to knit on the road, new yarn.... No having to look at this unrescued house. I think I can sacrifice!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening my dear friends. The news isn't good. I've left Albert sedated and comfortable. He's very very poorly. The dr says he thinks his heart is failing and won't be able to breathe for himself. They have given him another electric shock tonight. I have my own feelings about this. I want him to be peaceful. Today is the first day I've cried.


Dear, Dear Heart. Tears are cleansing and make way for you to see things more clearly, even though it is not a pleasant scene right now. Wish I could be there to lend my shoulder. No words needed. Do not ignore your feelings. You and Albert have such a long, long history. I am sure you are feeling for both of you now and know his thoughts as well. Even if the shocks do get him back in rythm, breathing on his own is not a given. While we are all holding on to the hope of a good outcome, my prayer for you is for acceptance, strength and peace no matter what. I know everyone involved is doing their best on Albert's behalf. Maybe that will be enough. You are in my heart and thoughts constantly.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Great planning...anywhere near Dawn and me?


Bloomington indiana


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening my dear friends. The news isn't good. I've left Albert sedated and comfortable. He's very very poorly. The dr says he thinks his heart is failing and won't be able to breathe for himself. They have given him another electric shock tonight. I have my own feelings about this. I want him to be peaceful. Today is the first day I've cried.


Oh my dearest, I love you so. Loads of cuddles and love coming your way. Cry when and where you want as much as you want. . It's okay to cry. I wish I could be with you in person. So know im with you in spirit my friend.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Bloomington In still a good distance.


Yes, it is. DD#2, her deceased husband and DD #1's former husband all graduated from IU so know the town and drive very well. Have a fantastic time. Will you be going to the shop in Indianapolis too?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Quite an evening here. Son cooked chops in the broiler and then brought my pills and the chops over cooked. The smoke set off the detecter and the adt called the fire department. Two police cars and a fire engine came. Very ice policeman and firemen. I apologized for them coming for nothing but they were nice about it. Friend said she and her friend both had similar incidents. I'm sure my heart doesn't need the excitement. I think they sold the house south of me. New mailbox and lights in the window. Nice way for them to know us..."the folks who set their house on fire" 

Earlier I found 3 more skeins of yarn I need for my sweater. 3 different dye lots from3 different purchases but the same color...jade. Hoping using some on back others on sleaves might not show dye lot difference. I must be better because I want to knit again. Going to the chat to see how you all are, hope Susan and Albert are doing well.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Just rang the hospital and he's just the same. Sedated,. I'm going in this afternoon.


Rest will help him get better. Be sure you eat and rest also. I've been thinking of you all day sending prayers.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Message from Susan. She is going back to hospital this evening. Dr thinks there isn't much hope as Albert can't breath without the machine. Just carry on sending your love and prayers.


Sending so much love. Thinking of her...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening my dear friends. The news isn't good. I've left Albert sedated and comfortable. He's very very poorly. The dr says he thinks his heart is failing and won't be able to breathe for himself. They have given him another electric shock tonight. I have my own feelings about this. I want him to be peaceful. Today is the first day I've cried.


Cry as much as you want. Thinking of you and all your family. You are a strong group together.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The inserts are small paper pieced quilted panels big enough to cover fireplace opening, scenes for each season, that have a hanging pocket on top and bottom for the rods from the fireplace screen Gerry built to go through. The Spring one has a white house with a red door and lace curtains. There is a picket fence and a garden of tulips and a large tree. There is a stone walkway to the door and I have two ceramic cat pins that I fasten on because they look like our last two cats. I really must find the cord to the camera..... I'll check my model no. tomorrow but any serger will have an overlock. I believe mine can hold up to 8 spools of thread (maybe 6) and I also like the rolled hem feature for napkins or making my own wired ribbon. Not having to mess with hard to reach threading is the main reason I bought it. Love that the air blows the thread right through the two more interior places.


I like your design.thanks for explaining. I can picture it. Sounds pretty and I like the cat pins idea. When I buy a serger I will get the air thread Ingrid type. I got my serger a long time ago and wanted to change the colors so I pulled out the spools and dethreaded it. One of the dumbest things I've ever done.but there are others Have never done well on threading it. Much confusion until I finally do it right. Just too annoying so I never used it after the first few months.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and -1'C (30'F). Patchy freezing drizzle this morning, so I'll go slow.
> 
> I did something to the muscles in my back. I don't remember lifting something heavy. Must have done it while I was sleeping. I'm blaming the cat. :sm16:
> 
> I took my shawl apart. That Nori yarn leaked dye all over my bamboo needles and my hands. I looked like I had been carrying coal. I frogged it all and re-skeinned (?) the yarn, then I put it in a bowl with a little vinegar some salt and water and nuked it in the microwave. After it cooled down I let it dry on a towel. The water was clear when it came out of the microwave, the yarn is still VERY dark green and the towel did NOT get coloured, so it may have worked. I won't know until I start knitting with it. While I was waiting, I started knitting with the yellow part of my project and I'm half-way through the garter part, which is MUCH faster going this time. :sm24:


How long do you leave it in the microwave? I hope it worked.sounds like it did.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Don't worry, I restarted mine so I'm only a little further along. I didn't clean, but I did go stash diving to look for an alternative ball in case this Nori yarn is still leaking. Does moving boxes and bags of yarn count as cleaning? The pile did look a little better after I was done. I need a better storage plan.


Of course I'd been to the SAMs club and bjs so I had a huge packe if paper towels, big soda bottles. Potato bag on the floor cans of vegetables in bag on floor and much cat food cans. Fire department must think I'm a pack rat. Hope they don't cite me.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need more markers for the mosaic part. I have some rings in my beading supplies that will do in a pinch.


Is this shawl anywhere where I could see it?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have a serger in the basement. It's a simple one that doesn't thread itself. It has a manual with lots of pictures that show how to thread it. It uses 6 bobbins of thread. I've used it once and haven't used it since. I got it from a points program from the old Zellers stores.
> It's sitting not that far from my embroidering sewing machine which is still in its box.
> (I don't have a crafting room)


Mine had directions and pictures but I still couldn't do it without standing on my head and wiggling my ears as mom would say. If it isn't fun I just don't want to do it. I think I wouldn't embroider much so it would be in a box as yours is. I set my sewing machine on one end of the dining room table until I get organized. Son and I use the other end. I could set it on the old sewing machine cabinet or the desk but nothing is organized and I hope my heart keeps ticking til I get organized.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I still have one of our early TVs. It's black and white screen is about 5 inches across, the case is about a foot tall by about 8 inches and 2 feet deep, and it weighs a ton. And it still works. It only gets one channel now, the emergency channel. That, is why I keep it. :sm09:


I love old things like your tv. I kept a radio in a mahogany cabinet. Hope it's still at mom's


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am older than dirt. We did not have television until I was a few years old. The screen was small but the t.v. took up half the room. Now the huge screen color t.v. hangs on the wall and does not take up space in the room.


Ours had 2 doors that closed over the picture part and a bottom but I don't recall how it looked. We had rabbit ears which worked best if one touched the wall. The people who built our house had a wall of brick with space between the outside and inside walls. Dad put in new insulation that came on sheets of aluminum but it wasn't as good as the wall of bricks.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sorry to hear your back is sore dear, it can be done so easily, even without the cat helping! I once just stood up and OUCH!!! It was really bad for a couple of weeks, hope it leaves you alone soon!! xxx


Mooch steps from back of sofa to my shoulder puts paw on my bosom and steps to my lap onto the Afghan. I need the tshirt that says "my cat walks all over me".


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have had two, a really cheap one which did nothing but keep jamming up and then a self threading Babylock one which cost a fortune. Sadly, I don't really have the space in my craft room and to get your money's worth, it needs to be available quickly, all the time so I sold it!! I manage without as my sewing machine does a couple of overlocker-type stitches.


The price does seem high. I'm not rushing to get it. I think I need support from the dealer but the dealer is quite a distance away. Going to see in closer store could sell me one and help me.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's the Laurelie Ange http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/laurelie xxxx


Interesting design. I hope you all have a fashion show here when they are completed.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Happy Monday, everyone, especially Susan and Albert!! Well the quiz didn't happen as only two teams turned up, which is a shame as it is for a couple of really worth charities. So, we had dinner and some wine and a nice natter with the other two girls that were there.
> 
> Today, I have been to Zumba,which I found very hard work today for some reason! I have a doc's appointment at 4pm to get the result of my blood test for coeliac!! It would almost be a relief to find that I do have it as it might explain all the odd ailments and symptoms that plague me from time to time!!! Catch you later girls!! xxxxxx


Good luck on test results. My friend talked to a lady who had same symptoms And that's how she found out she had shogrins..dry mouth etc.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Message from Susan. She is going back to hospital this evening. Dr thinks there isn't much hope as Albert can't breath without the machine. Just carry on sending your love and prayers.


They kept mom with the machine all month testing periodically to see if she could breath but she couldn't they said and when they removed it,,,I'm guessing insurance only paid for a month...then they found she could breath without it. Machines aren't perfect nor are doctors. Don't give up hope. "A hundred million miracles are happening every day.." Flower Drum Song


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I think I was in 5th grade before we had a TV. Playing outside was the norm. It was a huge treat though to have Sunday dinner on trays on the floor and watch Ed Sullivan. My siblings grew up with it. DH turns it on whenever he is in the house (even if he is going to garage.) When recovering from lung surgery, I found noises really bothered me... I needed to get out and do my walk and ease into the day. Now, when I am home alone, it is never on.... but I watch my fair share when he is home. (Just wish I had some say in the programming! May have to resort to quilting upstairs and watching the other set but that does seem anti-social.)


Would he agree to watching some programs you like and you some he likes. Hub watched sci fi upstairs and I watched other shows downstairs but I now regret the times we weren't together. I just can't watch monsters.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening my dear friends. The news isn't good. I've left Albert sedated and comfortable. He's very very poorly. The dr says he thinks his heart is failing and won't be able to breathe for himself. They have given him another electric shock tonight. I have my own feelings about this. I want him to be peaceful. Today is the first day I've cried.


Oh Susan...I'm crying with you. Hold on to hope as long as you can. Talk confidence to him. They say the mind has power over the body. When I was little I had pneumonia and I saw a bright light. I told mom I was gong to it as she kept saying "no no"then she said "I need you"and I opened my eyes and recovered. Tell him you need him tell him to keep going. It might help.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Quite an evening here. Son cooked chops in the broiler and then brought my pills and the chops over cooked. The smoke set off the detecter and the adt called the fire department. Two police cars and a fire engine came. Very ice policeman and firemen. I apologized for them coming for nothing but they were nice about it. Friend said she and her friend both had similar incidents. I'm sure my heart doesn't need the excitement. I think they sold the house south of me. New mailbox and lights in the window. Nice way for them to know us..."the folks who set their house on fire"
> 
> Earlier I found 3 more skeins of yarn I need for my sweater. 3 different dye lots from3 different purchases but the same color...jade. Hoping using some on back others on sleaves might not show dye lot difference. I must be better because I want to knit again. Going to the chat to see how you all are, hope Susan and Albert are doing well.


Some evening! I have read that a way to use different dye lots is to do a few rows alternating the two skeins so there is a natural progression and lessens the look of the two lots.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Would he agree to watching some programs you like and you some he likes. Hub watched sci fi upstairs and I watched other shows downstairs but I now regret the times we weren't together. I just can't watch monsters.


I have found that men MUST have the remote control. I have requested a ban on a couple of the shows. He is also, like most men, a channel surfer and this really hurts my eyes. Since I am usually doing computer or knitting at same time... I don't bother much. If I really get tired of it, I just go to another room and he gets the hint. I just wish he would occasionally ASK..... There are only so many cooking, Alaskan bush and fishing, car shows I can stand in one evening!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a dry Wales, waiting impatiently for my yarn to come then watch out shawl.
No news about Albert yet today I'm not sure whether that is a good or bad thing. Will drop in now and then. See you later. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have found that men MUST have the remote control. I have requested a ban on a couple of the shows. He is also, like most men, a channel surfer and this really hurts my eyes. Since I am usually doing computer or knitting at same time... I don't bother much. If I really get tired of it, I just go to another room and he gets the hint. I just wish he would occasionally ASK..... There are only so many cooking, Alaskan bush and fishing, car shows I can stand in one evening!!!


We have one each. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dry Wales, waiting impatiently for my yarn to come then watch out shawl.
> No news about Albert yet today I'm not sure whether that is a good or bad thing. Will drop in now and then. See you later. xx


No text from Susan this morning, will pass on anything when I hear. This must be so hard for her. Hoping she is feeling the love from us all. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a dry and bright Surrey. My first thoughts this morning are for Susan, Albert and their family.

Yesterday we had a very productive morning making brooches, everyone enjoyed themselves. Then some stayed to lunch and we went off for our walk. Not far away but it was though beautiful countryside. Ended up in the pub but just had coffee. Finished the garter stitch part of my shawl last night and now to look at the pattern for the mosaic part. Thousand of stitch markers at the ready. You may hear the screams from where you are.

I seemed to have lost my voice, Mr P is pleased, so I am not going to the coven today. I think it is the result of this rather strange cold I have had. Just going to have a walk into town to pick up a few things. This evening we are on school pick up and we will get take away fish and chips to have with the gks.

Hope everyone is having a good day.

Thinking of you Susan xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all. I am at our hotel in Hampshire, the sun is shining. Wifi is difficult here but have managed to read through.
Hope you all have a good few days. All my thoughts and love are going to our dear Susan and Albert. I'll try to get on again soon.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. I am at our hotel in Hampshire, the sun is shining. Wifi is difficult here but have managed to read through.
> Hope you all have a good few days. All my thoughts and love are going to our dear Susan and Albert. I'll try to get on again soon.


Hope you have a good break, where abouts in Hampshire are you? xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope you have a good break, where abouts in Hampshire are you? xx


We are at one of the Warners hotels on Hayling Island called Sinah Warren, it's really great. We were here at Christmas time. It's very tiring doing nothing, but eat!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> We are at one of the Warners hotels on Hayling Island called Sinah Warren, it's really great. We were here at Christmas time. It's very tiring doing nothing, but eat!


Sounds gret, hope your back is feeling a bit better. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> We are at one of the Warners hotels on Hayling Island called Sinah Warren, it's really great. We were here at Christmas time. It's very tiring doing nothing, but eat!


Say hello to Hayling for me, if you go up West Lane 100 was where we lived. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Message from Susan. She is going back to hospital this evening. Dr thinks there isn't much hope as Albert can't breath without the machine. Just carry on sending your love and prayers.


I am so sorry to hear that, especially when it sounded like he was rallying at one point. Sending every ounce of love, prayers and comfort that I have.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening my dear friends. The news isn't good. I've left Albert sedated and comfortable. He's very very poorly. The dr says he thinks his heart is failing and won't be able to breathe for himself. They have given him another electric shock tonight. I have my own feelings about this. I want him to be peaceful. Today is the first day I've cried.


I understand your feelings Susan, I know I would feel the same, it is so hard to watch someone you care deeply for, suffer. I wish you strength darling girl and am still holding your hand, all the way xxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Is this shawl anywhere where I could see it?


Here on Ravelry Polly! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/laurelie


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Good luck on test results. My friend talked to a lady who had same symptoms And that's how she found out she had shogrins..dry mouth etc.


I just looked that one up as I have never heard of it! I do have dry eyes and dry mouth but if that's all the bother I have, I'm leaving it be!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Waiting for Stephen to come home and we'll go to the hospital again. Another day. It's a spring morning. Albert would love it if we were back to normal.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Would he agree to watching some programs you like and you some he likes. Hub watched sci fi upstairs and I watched other shows downstairs but I now regret the times we weren't together. I just can't watch monsters.


We kind of compromise and watch stuff that each other likes. He suffers through Call the Midwife and I grit my teeth through all the USA cop dramas he likes but at least we are doing _something_ together!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We have one each. xx :sm15: :sm15:


That must get interesting, mind you don't blow the TV up between you!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Waiting for Stephen to come home and we'll go to the hospital again. Another day. It's a spring morning. Albert would love it if we were back to normal.


Just the news we were waiting for, glad he is still hanging in there, love to you both. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. I am at our hotel in Hampshire, the sun is shining. Wifi is difficult here but have managed to read through.
> Hope you all have a good few days. All my thoughts and love are going to our dear Susan and Albert. I'll try to get on again soon.


Enjoy your break Chris, hoping it does you a world of good!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Waiting for Stephen to come home and we'll go to the hospital again. Another day. It's a spring morning. Albert would love it if we were back to normal.


Hello dear, keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers xxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

[quote-grandma susan]Evening my dear friends. The news isn't good. I've left Albert sedated and comfortable. He's very very poorly. The dr says he thinks his heart is failing and won't be able to breathe for himself. They have given him another electric shock tonight. I have my own feelings about this. I want him to be peaceful. Today is the first day I've cried.[/quote]

Susan I am so sorry to read your news, I truly hope that Albert recovers. My heart is with you, and your family through this difficult time. xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Waiting for Stephen to come home and we'll go to the hospital again. Another day. It's a spring morning. Albert would love it if we were back to normal.


Will be thinking of you. Sending all my love xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:41 am EST and 6'C (43'F), raining and foggy.
I worked a little more on my shawl. I'm just a little over half of the garter part.
Tazie is helping me model it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Waiting for Stephen to come home and we'll go to the hospital again. Another day. It's a spring morning. Albert would love it if we were back to normal.


Hang in there, dear Susan. I'll be thinking of you all day.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Still waiting for my order so have done a bit of tidying up in my play area. I must not knit any more scarves or hats or I will have to open a shop or something. Have found a few things that need buttons putting on so will have to do that while I am waiting. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> We are at one of the Warners hotels on Hayling Island called Sinah Warren, it's really great. We were here at Christmas time. It's very tiring doing nothing, but eat!


Doing nothing is my kind of vacation. Enjoy.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and bright Surrey. My first thoughts this morning are for Susan, Albert and their family.
> 
> Yesterday we had a very productive morning making brooches, everyone enjoyed themselves. Then some stayed to lunch and we went off for our walk. Not far away but it was though beautiful countryside. Ended up in the pub but just had coffee. Finished the garter stitch part of my shawl last night and now to look at the pattern for the mosaic part. Thousand of stitch markers at the ready. You may hear the screams from where you are.
> 
> ...


If you can't talk, you'll just have to throw things at Mr. P. :sm01: 
I'll be picking up more stitch markers at Knit Night tonight. They have the little plastic ones that look like safety pins. I think I may have to remove a few (a few dozen times)
I haven't tested the Nori yarn yet to see if it is still leaking.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> No text from Susan this morning, will pass on anything when I hear. This must be so hard for her. Hoping she is feeling the love from us all. xx


I wish there was more we could do, other than think of her and her family, and hope for a good outcome.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dry Wales, waiting impatiently for my yarn to come then watch out shawl.
> No news about Albert yet today I'm not sure whether that is a good or bad thing. Will drop in now and then. See you later. xx


What yarn did you order?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have found that men MUST have the remote control. I have requested a ban on a couple of the shows. He is also, like most men, a channel surfer and this really hurts my eyes. Since I am usually doing computer or knitting at same time... I don't bother much. If I really get tired of it, I just go to another room and he gets the hint. I just wish he would occasionally ASK..... There are only so many cooking, Alaskan bush and fishing, car shows I can stand in one evening!!!


There are 3 of us in this house and 4 TVs. We don't fight over what's on the TV anymore.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Some evening! I have read that a way to use different dye lots is to do a few rows alternating the two skeins so there is a natural progression and lessens the look of the two lots.


I've been reading lately about alternating 3 skeins, that way not all the yarn changes are one the same side. I'll have to try that on my next large project.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going now.
Everyone have a good day.
Knit Night tonight.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:41 am EST and 6'C (43'F), raining and foggy.
> I worked a little more on my shawl. I'm just a little over half of the garter part.
> Tazie is helping me model it.


....and very lovely she looks in it too!! Mine looks exactly like that but in blue!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Still waiting for my order so have done a bit of tidying up in my play area. I must not knit any more scarves or hats or I will have to open a shop or something. Have found a few things that need buttons putting on so will have to do that while I am waiting. xx


Open a shop or sell it on KP or Ebay, then you will have more money to spend on ....er....yarn!!! Hope your order comes through very soon!! xxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We have one each. xx :sm15: :sm15:


Dueling Remotes!!!! WAR...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and bright Surrey. My first thoughts this morning are for Susan, Albert and their family.
> 
> Yesterday we had a very productive morning making brooches, everyone enjoyed themselves. Then some stayed to lunch and we went off for our walk. Not far away but it was though beautiful countryside. Ended up in the pub but just had coffee. Finished the garter stitch part of my shawl last night and now to look at the pattern for the mosaic part. Thousand of stitch markers at the ready. You may hear the screams from where you are.
> 
> ...


Wish we had a prettier place to walk. There is a woods nearby that has paved paths but the parking to get there is not great... Besides, they found a hidden tent where squatter's were living and I don't think G
would let me walk alone now....
Sorry about the cold. That is how my last started. No voice and then no hearing.... plus the cough. Hope you can get on top of it before it worsens, 
Haven't been to bed yet. Was just thinking of Susan and wanting to check for updates. 
I think I have decided on my yarns. I'm going to start the garter part tomorrow and then HOPE I find a second that I like well enough to coordinate if I go with G on Thurs. If not, my UFO pile grows!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> We are at one of the Warners hotels on Hayling Island called Sinah Warren, it's really great. We were here at Christmas time. It's very tiring doing nothing, but eat!


I'd be happy to help out!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> What yarn did you order?


Mainly 4 ply this time, various colours, mocha to go with the light blue on the shawl, light grey, white, lavender and some fawn chunky. There's a few more to come. So no button sewing this afternoon onward and upwards with the shawl. xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I just looked that one up as I have never heard of it! I do have dry eyes and dry mouth but if that's all the bother I have, I'm leaving it be!!


How long must you wait for blood results? I have dry eye (why they call it that, I'll never know because it does run on occasion.) Anyhow, had plugs put in bottom tear ducts. Simple office procedure and it did help. Also, warm compresses gave much relief before plugs.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Open a shop or sell it on KP or Ebay, then you will have more money to spend on ....er....yarn!!! Hope your order comes through very soon!! xxx


What, spend my money on yarn, this last order went on DH's credit card and yes it's come. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Waiting for Stephen to come home and we'll go to the hospital again. Another day. It's a spring morning. Albert would love it if we were back to normal.


Yes, sun on his face.... It would lift his spirits for sure. Just keep taking deep breaths, sweet lady. Holding you close in thought and prayer.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We kind of compromise and watch stuff that each other likes. He suffers through Call the Midwife and I grit my teeth through all the USA cop dramas he likes but at least we are doing _something_ together!


We do like some of the same shows and some of the sports. He just is more restless than I and I hate hopping back and forth... Still, feel we should be in the same room in the evening.

Right now the sun is coming up. Do I hop in bed before he wakes or start ironing so he thinks I rose early? He will not be happy if he finds I've been up all night! Either way, I best not be on computer....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:41 am EST and 6'C (43'F), raining and foggy.
> I worked a little more on my shawl. I'm just a little over half of the garter part.
> Tazie is helping me model it.


The color suits!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> How long must you wait for blood results? I have dry eye (why they call it that, I'll never know because it does run on occasion.) Anyhow, had plugs put in bottom tear ducts. Simple office procedure and it did help. Also, warm compresses gave much relief before plugs.


Hi Jynx, got the results yesterday, thought I posted but who knows?!! There is no coeliac so I really don't know how my son came to have it so badly. Still awaiting DD's results. I have so many slightly annoying little symptoms but i now think they are just hormonal or old age, nothing life threatening so not to worry!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> What, spend my money on yarn, this last order went on DH's credit card and yes it's come. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


Yay!! What are you doing on here then get knitting!!! :sm23: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The color suits!


You need to get some sleep honey, why are you not sleeping? xxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> There are 3 of us in this house and 4 TVs. We don't fight over what's on the TV anymore.


We have more than one... Just trying to be sociable.... If his taste keeps deteriorating, I will be getting much more accomplished upstairs...


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Waiting for Stephen to come home and we'll go to the hospital again. Another day. It's a spring morning. Albert would love it if we were back to normal.


Keeping you both in my heart love. 
I'm still hoping for an improvement. 
XOXOXOXO love you


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

June glad to hear you don't have it !


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> What, spend my money on yarn, this last order went on DH's credit card and yes it's come. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


Frabjous Day!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> June glad to hear you don't have it !


Thanks dear, me too!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Jynx, got the results yesterday, thought I posted but who knows?!! There is no coeliac so I really don't know how my son came to have it so badly. Still awaiting DD's results. I have so many slightly annoying little symptoms but i now think they are just hormonal or old age, nothing life threatening so not to worry!! xxx


So glad your results are ok xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Jynx, got the results yesterday, thought I posted but who knows?!! There is no coeliac so I really don't know how my son came to have it so badly. Still awaiting DD's results. I have so many slightly annoying little symptoms but i now think they are just hormonal or old age, nothing life threatening so not to worry!! xxx


That is good news... Those pesky little changes... I'm having a hard time accepting them myself. Can't totally blame it on age. Jessica has a few rather annoying issues. She swears she was adopted.... I just tell her she got everything from both sides from the bottom of the gene pool! She is debating right now on getting the BRACA testing.... I think she and I both sort of feel, why bother... It won't really change anything.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I think I've decided to go pretend to be ironing. If I lay down now, the day is lost. Sort of have a second wind anyhow.... or more like the first... And I took a pain pill and a sleeping pill! So much for modern medicine!!! I'll be checking in frequently for updates. Good day to all...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and bright Surrey. My first thoughts this morning are for Susan, Albert and their family.
> 
> Yesterday we had a very productive morning making brooches, everyone enjoyed themselves. Then some stayed to lunch and we went off for our walk. Not far away but it was though beautiful countryside. Ended up in the pub but just had coffee. Finished the garter stitch part of my shawl last night and now to look at the pattern for the mosaic part. Thousand of stitch markers at the ready. You may hear the screams from where you are.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good day yesterday. You'll do fine with the mosaic section once you get going on it. I did a mosaic advent scarf at Christmas and it went along fine. I hope you feel better soon and get over the cold you have. Sending you healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope you have a good break, where abouts in Hampshire are you? xx


Me, too, Chris! Glad you are able to get away for a few days. xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Quite an evening here. Son cooked chops in the broiler and then brought my pills and the chops over cooked. The smoke set off the detecter and the adt called the fire department. Two police cars and a fire engine came. Very ice policeman and firemen. I apologized for them coming for nothing but they were nice about it. Friend said she and her friend both had similar incidents. I'm sure my heart doesn't need the excitement. I think they sold the house south of me. New mailbox and lights in the window. Nice way for them to know us..."the folks who set their house on fire"
> 
> Earlier I found 3 more skeins of yarn I need for my sweater. 3 different dye lots from3 different purchases but the same color...jade. Hoping using some on back others on sleaves might not show dye lot difference. I must be better because I want to knit again. Going to the chat to see how you all are, hope Susan and Albert are doing well.


that was a lot of excitement for one evening. Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Waiting for Stephen to come home and we'll go to the hospital again. Another day. It's a spring morning. Albert would love it if we were back to normal.


My thoughts and prayers are with all of you, Susan! Many healing and comforting hugs coming your direction. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:41 am EST and 6'C (43'F), raining and foggy.
> I worked a little more on my shawl. I'm just a little over half of the garter part.
> Tazie is helping me model it.


Great progress! I worked on mine a little more last night and have about 48 rows completed. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Doing nothing is my kind of vacation. Enjoy.


Me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I wish there was more we could do, other than think of her and her family, and hope for a good outcome.


I do, too. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> What, spend my money on yarn, this last order went on DH's credit card and yes it's come. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We do like some of the same shows and some of the sports. He just is more restless than I and I hate hopping back and forth... Still, feel we should be in the same room in the evening.
> 
> Right now the sun is coming up. Do I hop in bed before he wakes or start ironing so he thinks I rose early? He will not be happy if he finds I've been up all night! Either way, I best not be on computer....


Mr. Ric and I like a lot of the same shows, too (and we also have several ones we each like and usually don't pay much attention to those or go into a different room when one or the other of us is watching our show). We try to record all the programs we want to watch so we can skip through the commercials.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Jynx, got the results yesterday, thought I posted but who knows?!! There is no coeliac so I really don't know how my son came to have it so badly. Still awaiting DD's results. I have so many slightly annoying little symptoms but i now think they are just hormonal or old age, nothing life threatening so not to worry!! xxx


That's good you don't have coeliac. One of my nieces has it and it doesn't appear as if any other family member does. xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Would he agree to watching some programs you like and you some he likes. Hub watched sci fi upstairs and I watched other shows downstairs but I now regret the times we weren't together. I just can't watch monsters.


Mr. Wonderful and I arrived at an agreement about who has control of the remote and when. He is often gone during the day so I get the remote until 7p.m. I usually go to bed early so this arrangement works for us. There are some shows I do not like and he tries to avoid them and there are shows he doesn't like and I avoid them. When all else fails there are other t.v. in the house. I enjoy the time together and have watched/listened to some pretty yucky westerns so I could be with him.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and bright Surrey. My first thoughts this morning are for Susan, Albert and their family.
> 
> Yesterday we had a very productive morning making brooches, everyone enjoyed themselves. Then some stayed to lunch and we went off for our walk. Not far away but it was though beautiful countryside. Ended up in the pub but just had coffee. Finished the garter stitch part of my shawl last night and now to look at the pattern for the mosaic part. Thousand of stitch markers at the ready. You may hear the screams from where you are.
> 
> ...


Morning. I hope along with the markers you have a LIFELINE. Some days it is nice to silent and listen to the world around us. I hope it is only one day and the cold leaves you alone after that.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a good day yesterday. You'll do fine with the mosaic section once you get going on it. I did a mosaic advent scarf at Christmas and it went along fine. I hope you feel better soon and get over the cold you have. Sending you healing hugs! xxxooo


That looks so complicated xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. I hope along with the markers you have a LIFELINE. Some days it is nice to silent and listen to the world around us. I hope it is only one day and the cold leaves you alone after that.


Lifeline and lifebelt at the ready. I used to regularly loose my voice when I was working but managed with hand signals xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Wish we had a prettier place to walk. There is a woods nearby that has paved paths but the parking to get there is not great... Besides, they found a hidden tent where squatter's were living and I don't think G
> would let me walk alone now....
> Sorry about the cold. That is how my last started. No voice and then no hearing.... plus the cough. Hope you can get on top of it before it worsens,
> Haven't been to bed yet. Was just thinking of Susan and wanting to check for updates.
> I think I have decided on my yarns. I'm going to start the garter part tomorrow and then HOPE I find a second that I like well enough to coordinate if I go with G on Thurs. If not, my UFO pile grows!!!!


Isn't it ridiculous to have walking paths that are hard to get to? I have the same issue with getting to the YMCA. Even if parked in the closest parking spot you have to hike up a bit of a hill, up several steps to get inside. Once inside you can walk down 1.5 flights of stairs or walk up a very long ramp to the elevator. If you make it to the correct floor the room for senior chair exercises is at the very opposite end of the building from the entrance. By the time you get there you have had your exercise.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> How long must you wait for blood results? I have dry eye (why they call it that, I'll never know because it does run on occasion.) Anyhow, had plugs put in bottom tear ducts. Simple office procedure and it did help. Also, warm compresses gave much relief before plugs.


It is called dry eye because the eye is dry. The body is amazing at trying to heal itself. Because your eye is dry your body produces tears to moisturize it. :sm01:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That looks so complicated xx


Once I got going, it was fairly easy to understand the process. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Once I got going, it was fairly easy to understand the process. :sm01: xxxooo


I have looked at the chart and doesn't seem too bad. X


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I have looked at the chart and doesn't seem too bad. X


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Just checking in to seer if there was any news from Susan. Going to go to neighbors for a cup of coffee. 
Or a cuppa . 
XOXOX


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Prayers and love needed for all circumstances including acceptance if that is not reversible soon. That has been my biggest concern all along. The Dr.s told me that 3 weeks of intubation for Dad was pushing the max for ever regaining lung function and to not do it. I think 2 weeks is what they say now. Our friend currently in hospital was finally trached to get the tubes out, but that doesn't work for all. Not the news I was hoping for today. So very, very sorry to hear. Prayers and strength for the entire family. Wish I could swim the ocean to deliver in person.


I just don't know what to say. I'm concentrating like mad sending good vibes. He would be such a loss.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a good day yesterday. You'll do fine with the mosaic section once you get going on it. I did a mosaic advent scarf at Christmas and it went along fine. I hope you feel better soon and get over the cold you have. Sending you healing hugs! xxxooo


nice colour mix. It worked out well.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I've been out to lunch a little way along the coast. The 259 near here has patches along the roadside absolutely smothered in daffodils. Quite cheered me up. However, I came home quickly to see how Albert was getting on and the new news has kind of knocked me for six. I am willing him to breathe.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a good day yesterday. You'll do fine with the mosaic section once you get going on it. I did a mosaic advent scarf at Christmas and it went along fine. I hope you feel better soon and get over the cold you have. Sending you healing hugs! xxxooo


Pretty, such good work


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:41 am EST and 6'C (43'F), raining and foggy.
> I worked a little more on my shawl. I'm just a little over half of the garter part.
> Tazie is helping me model it.


Such a gorgeous rich colour


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have found that men MUST have the remote control. I have requested a ban on a couple of the shows. He is also, like most men, a channel surfer and this really hurts my eyes. Since I am usually doing computer or knitting at same time... I don't bother much. If I really get tired of it, I just go to another room and he gets the hint. I just wish he would occasionally ASK..... There are only so many cooking, Alaskan bush and fishing, car shows I can stand in one evening!!!


My DH is like that and he usually stays on one thing just long enough for me to get interested then change the channel I get so frustrated!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Yay!! What are you doing on here then get knitting!!! :sm23: xxxxx


I have been, done 20 rows of the mosaic so far. xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Jynx, got the results yesterday, thought I posted but who knows?!! There is no coeliac so I really don't know how my son came to have it so badly. Still awaiting DD's results. I have so many slightly annoying little symptoms but i now think they are just hormonal or old age, nothing life threatening so not to worry!! xxx


Did Dh get tested?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I need to get moving I need to figure out what I want to take with me knitting wise I might take a couple of projects with me! 

Susan you and your family are continually in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Mr. Ric and I like a lot of the same shows, too (and we also have several ones we each like and usually don't pay much attention to those or go into a different room when one or the other of us is watching our show). We try to record all the programs we want to watch so we can skip through the commercials.


Yes, that is DH's favourite trick but I quite like the commercials!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I have been, done 20 rows of the mosaic so far. xxxx


Wow, you are a very fast lady! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Did Dh get tested?


No, he didn't. He has no symptoms at all and DD has been tested so the doc says there is no point. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ladies, I need your advice. Some of you know that I take the minutes at meetings for a small committee that organises a sponsored swim for the British Heart Foundation every year. I actually do an awful lot more than take the minutes but I don't want to do it any more, after 15 years, I want out. I would really value your input as to how I can put this to the chairman without leaving an opening for him to try and dissuade me or make me feel guilty so that I give in! Any suggestions? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Wow, you are a very fast lady! xxxxx


Not you as well. xxxx :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I have been, done 20 rows of the mosaic so far. xxxx


Well done! Great progress. :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Ladies, I need your advice. Some of you know that I take the minutes at meetings for a small committee that organises a sponsored swim for the British Heart Foundation every year. I actually do an awful lot more than take the minutes but I don't want to do it any more, after 15 years, I want out. I would really value your input as to how I can put this to the chairman without leaving an opening for him to try and dissuade me or make me feel guilty so that I give in! Any suggestions? xxxx


Why not just tell him you have done it for 15 years and feel it should now be passed on to someone else. Add that you will not be persuaded otherwise. I would then walk away before he could start dissuading you. Short, sweet and decisive. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ladies, I need your advice. Some of you know that I take the minutes at meetings for a small committee that organises a sponsored swim for the British Heart Foundation every year. I actually do an awful lot more than take the minutes but I don't want to do it any more, after 15 years, I want out. I would really value your input as to how I can put this to the chairman without leaving an opening for him to try and dissuade me or make me feel guilty so that I give in! Any suggestions? xxxx


Oh, dear. That is a delicate issue to deal with. I think I would just be up front and tell him that you feel it's time for you to step back from this commitment. Be as polite and firm as possible. Give him an end date (this month, next month) and walk away. I hope that helps. I'm not always very good and doing those kinds of things. xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

June I think the advice from Pam and Barney sounds just right. Go for it, you can do this.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I have been, done 20 rows of the mosaic so far. xxxx


Great. I have just ordered sock wool from Wool Warehouse for this pattern.They have it at£1.50 for 50g so it cost£6 in total. I think the price is at 25% off :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Great. I have just ordered sock wool from Wool Warehouse for this pattern.They have it at£1.50 for 50g so it cost£6 in total. I think the price is at 25% off :sm24:


That's a great price! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ladies, I need your advice. Some of you know that I take the minutes at meetings for a small committee that organises a sponsored swim for the British Heart Foundation every year. I actually do an awful lot more than take the minutes but I don't want to do it any more, after 15 years, I want out. I would really value your input as to how I can put this to the chairman without leaving an opening for him to try and dissuade me or make me feel guilty so that I give in! Any suggestions? xxxx


My health has changed and will not permit me to continue doing all the things I use to do. Therefore I will no longer be available to take the minutes at the meetings.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

In one day we go from this to this...March is coming in like a lion, and it continues to snow!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Well done! Great progress. :sm24:


Thank you.xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> In one day we go from this to this...March is coming in like a lion, and it continues to snow!


Wow they would make great jigsaws. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Have lit a candle for Albert and Susan and family, you are in my thoughts today... sending love. xox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow they would make great jigsaws. xx :sm24: :sm24:


ohhh.. I missed my calling, I could have had a jigsaw empire all these years, dang, why didn't I think of it! xox


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> In one day we go from this to this...March is coming in like a lion, and it continues to snow!


Wow! That's a lot of snow! Beautiful photos, though. We had some mixed snow and rain this morning, but it's now just rain. I can't wait for days of sunshine! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ladies, I need your advice. Some of you know that I take the minutes at meetings for a small committee that organises a sponsored swim for the British Heart Foundation every year. I actually do an awful lot more than take the minutes but I don't want to do it any more, after 15 years, I want out. I would really value your input as to how I can put this to the chairman without leaving an opening for him to try and dissuade me or make me feel guilty so that I give in! Any suggestions? xxxx


I would type him up a letter and give it to him and leave before he can change your mind!!!!!!
Or Barney and Pam's suggestions work better if you feel you need to tell him in person but in writing it is a little more firm that is what DH says at least.... :sm16:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Wow! That's a lot of snow! Beautiful photos, though. We had some mixed snow and rain this morning, but it's now just rain. I can't wait for days of sunshine! xxxooo


I just want to get out of the house... I'm craving fish and chips, in a bad way. xoxo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> I just want to get out of the house... I'm craving fish and chips, in a bad way. xoxo


Man that does sound good I wish I liked fish more than I actually do it always sounds like a good idea until I actually start eating it then it's nope still not as fond of it......


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Bentley want to come and sit on my porch and doze with me?


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

binkbrice said:


> Man that does sound good I wish I liked fish more than I actually do it always sounds like a good idea until I actually start eating it then it's nope still not as fond of it......


How about pizza! xox


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Back from pucking the gks up. Had fish and chips which were delicious. Now home and Bentley has settled down on my llap.

had a text message from Susan to say Albert is just the same.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> In one day we go from this to this...March is coming in like a lion, and it continues to snow!


Beautiful photos. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. We didn't go into hospital tonight. We were there between 3&5.pm. Albert was sedated and sound asleep. He looks so poorly, but I refuse to give up on him. We don't know what tomorrow brings. I've bought a couple of magazines to see if I can fall asleep reading them. Thanks for all the love.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. We didn't go into hospital tonight. We were there between 3&5.pm. Albert was sedated and sound asleep. He looks so poorly, but I refuse to give up on him. We don't know what tomorrow brings. I've bought a couple of magazines to see if I can fall asleep reading them. Thanks for all the love.


Hope you get some sleep. More love coming your way. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ladies, I need your advice. Some of you know that I take the minutes at meetings for a small committee that organises a sponsored swim for the British Heart Foundation every year. I actually do an awful lot more than take the minutes but I don't want to do it any more, after 15 years, I want out. I would really value your input as to how I can put this to the chairman without leaving an opening for him to try and dissuade me or make me feel guilty so that I give in! Any suggestions? xxxx


Lamp him.....


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Lamp him.....


The Susan we know and love is still there. Sending love. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hope you get some sleep. More love coming your way. Xxx


Me, too, Susan! Lots and lots of love. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Why not just tell him you have done it for 15 years and feel it should now be passed on to someone else. Add that you will not be persuaded otherwise. I would then walk away before he could start dissuading you. Short, sweet and decisive. xxxx


Thank you for that, that's more or less what DH said! Xxxx x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. We didn't go into hospital tonight. We were there between 3&5.pm. Albert was sedated and sound asleep. He looks so poorly, but I refuse to give up on him. We don't know what tomorrow brings. I've bought a couple of magazines to see if I can fall asleep reading them. Thanks for all the love.


Big hugs darling, you are being so brave xxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Thank you for that, that's more or less what DH said! Xxxx x


We can't both be wrong. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. We didn't go into hospital tonight. We were there between 3&5.pm. Albert was sedated and sound asleep. He looks so poorly, but I refuse to give up on him. We don't know what tomorrow brings. I've bought a couple of magazines to see if I can fall asleep reading them. Thanks for all the love.


I hope the magazines help so you can rest you need to keep yourself well also! Love and hugs and prayers!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. We didn't go into hospital tonight. We were there between 3&5.pm. Albert was sedated and sound asleep. He looks so poorly, but I refuse to give up on him. We don't know what tomorrow brings. I've bought a couple of magazines to see if I can fall asleep reading them. Thanks for all the love.


Hold onto that hope I know the rest of us are pulling for him wishing hoping and praying for him. 
Love you both so much. XOXOX


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Lamp him.....


Good God I just adore you !


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

June, I doubt anyone would be upset if you're direct honest and polite about just needing to give it up. Good luck!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I hope the magazines help so you can rest you need to keep yourself well also! Love and hugs and prayers!


Maybe we should all work on the same pattern find one donna can do with us. Make three copies of the pattern. And we can always Um buy the yarn while we are there teeheehee. Because we might need it of course


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

grandma susan said:


> Lamp him.....


(((((((((❤❤❤)))))))))))


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Beautiful photos. Xx


 :sm24: xoxox


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Susan, hope you know how much we all care for you. Words do not seem adequate to express the caring we feel towards you and your hubby.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Susan, hope you know how much we all care for you. Words do not seem aqueduct to express the caring me feel towards you and your hubby.


I echo your sentiments and love your your spell checker. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I echo your sentiments and love your your spell checker. xx


I guess I should turn on the light so I can see what I am doing. :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> I guess I should turn on the light so I can see what I am doing. :sm02:


It might help. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It might help. xx :sm09: :sm09:


What would I use for an excuse if I had the light on? :sm07:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

lifeline said:


> June I think the advice from Pam and Barney sounds just right. Go for it, you can do this.


I agree. Be firm and decisive lets him know where he stands.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Mr. Ric and I like a lot of the same shows, too (and we also have several ones we each like and usually don't pay much attention to those or go into a different room when one or the other of us is watching our show). We try to record all the programs we want to watch so we can skip through the commercials.


We do too. It saves a lot of time. Issue is when we watch a live hockey game and the period breaks are long enough for him to START something else... then hop back, or there are several things on the same evening. I like to start and FINISH a show or a book, whatever. He can read 2 pages and go to sleep.... Just would like to be asked....Plus, with knitting, etc. I sometimes miss the skip and have no idea what happened or happening since I'm in the wrong show!! Now that the workroom is walkable, I'll be running up there when it gets irritating.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jinx said:


> Mr. Wonderful and I arrived at an agreement about who has control of the remote and when. He is often gone during the day so I get the remote until 7p.m. I usually go to bed early so this arrangement works for us. There are some shows I do not like and he tries to avoid them and there are shows he doesn't like and I avoid them. When all else fails there are other t.v. in the house. I enjoy the time together and have watched/listened to some pretty yucky westerns so I could be with him.


Ditto... those old "Classics" can be pretty bad. I'm the one who stays up late though. I need some totally quiet time alone.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jinx said:


> Isn't it ridiculous to have walking paths that are hard to get to? I have the same issue with getting to the YMCA. Even if parked in the closest parking spot you have to hike up a bit of a hill, up several steps to get inside. Once inside you can walk down 1.5 flights of stairs or walk up a very long ramp to the elevator. If you make it to the correct floor the room for senior chair exercises is at the very opposite end of the building from the entrance. By the time you get there you have had your exercise.


The one I really like has a parking lot somewhere on the backside... I can't find it and it is small. Otherwise, you have to cross a major street or walk a good way to a tunnel. IF I wanted a huge walk, I could forget the car but there is not sidewalk along part of the road. Hoping they put a crosswalk over street when the do improvements. Steps and hills are often not senior friendly... let alone the back of the bus...
:sm03: :sm03:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jinx said:


> It is called dry eye because the eye is dry. The body is amazing at trying to heal itself. Because your eye is dry your body produces tears to moisturize it. :sm01:


 :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I just don't know what to say. I'm concentrating like mad sending good vibes. He would be such a loss.


Absolutely.... Thinking of them constantly today.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I've been out to lunch a little way along the coast. The 259 near here has patches along the roadside absolutely smothered in daffodils. Quite cheered me up. However, I came home quickly to see how Albert was getting on and the new news has kind of knocked me for six. I am willing him to breathe.


Me too. Find myself doing lots of deep yoga breaths when I think of him.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> My DH is like that and he usually stays on one thing just long enough for me to get interested then change the channel I get so frustrated!


 :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: Just like here...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I have been, done 20 rows of the mosaic so far. xxxx


Show off.. Left the yarn upstairs so must retrieve to start. Not going to Oklahoma so it is a leap of faith that I will find a coordinate at one of the shops here..... or get stuck ordering and waiting... and waiting... and waiting...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ladies, I need your advice. Some of you know that I take the minutes at meetings for a small committee that organises a sponsored swim for the British Heart Foundation every year. I actually do an awful lot more than take the minutes but I don't want to do it any more, after 15 years, I want out. I would really value your input as to how I can put this to the chairman without leaving an opening for him to try and dissuade me or make me feel guilty so that I give in! Any suggestions? xxxx


Something that has served me well in the past is to give NO reason... You are not obligated to explain. Just "I'm not able to do this any longer.... time to pass the torch...." OR "After much thought, I've decided to step away" Whatever... When pressed, just say "I prefer not to discuss it. Much thought has gone into my decision and it is final." You can make it sweeter or give a silly reason... like... My pens are all out of ink.. I've enjoyed the experience.... but don't engage. If there is no reason,it is hard to mount a counter attack or argue the point. Learning to say NO is an art. I've actually practiced in the mirror!!!! If he/she pushes and tries to get a reason... Start every response with No, yada, yada. No, I'm sure you'll manage, No... No... No... "Elvis has left the building" and leave.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Great. I have just ordered sock wool from Wool Warehouse for this pattern.They have it at£1.50 for 50g so it cost£6 in total. I think the price is at 25% off :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Islander said:


> In one day we go from this to this...March is coming in like a lion, and it continues to snow!


But both so beautiful in their own way.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Islander said:


> Bentley want to come and sit on my porch and doze with me?


So sweet. I think I see a galvanized piece in the background.... Looking for two very large ones....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. We didn't go into hospital tonight. We were there between 3&5.pm. Albert was sedated and sound asleep. He looks so poorly, but I refuse to give up on him. We don't know what tomorrow brings. I've bought a couple of magazines to see if I can fall asleep reading them. Thanks for all the love.


There is always hope.... When dad was in coma for 3 weeks he needed dialysis when he came to and we had to find a rehab place that had that available and assumed it would be forever. Several hour ambulance transfer.. we got there.. He never needed it again. There is always hope. My hope is that tomorrow is the day things turn around. Do try and get some rest. We are all hoping right along with you.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Lamp him.....


That's our Susan... Direct and right to the point......


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We do too. It saves a lot of time. Issue is when we watch a live hockey game and the period breaks are long enough for him to START something else... then hop back, or there are several things on the same evening. I like to start and FINISH a show or a book, whatever. He can read 2 pages and go to sleep.... Just would like to be asked....Plus, with knitting, etc. I sometimes miss the skip and have no idea what happened or happening since I'm in the wrong show!! Now that the workroom is walkable, I'll be running up there when it gets irritating.


I completely understand. That's the way our DS watches tv and it drives us nuts. He's not here very often so not a problem any longer. xxxooo


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I"m going up to get yarn and cast-on. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> There is always hope.... When dad was in coma for 3 weeks he needed dialysis when he came to and we had to find a rehab place that had that available and assumed it would be forever. Several hour ambulance transfer.. we got there.. He never needed it again. There is always hope. My hope is that tomorrow is the day things turn around. Do try and get some rest. We are all hoping right along with you.


So true, you have a wonderful way of saying this. xoxo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Goodnight all , just checking in before bed. I am going to see sweet pea in the morning, I'm missing her like crazy. And then Friday is off to Bloomington . They have free wifi so we will be checking in when we arrive.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Goodnight all , just checking in before bed. I am going to see sweet pea in the morning, I'm missing her like crazy. And then Friday is off to Bloomington . They have free wifi so we will be checking in when we arrive.


We might miss the snow but it will be very cold....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> The Susan we know and love is still there. Sending love. xx


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a dull Wales. Want to crack on with the shawl today although looking at the pattern it is not as well defined as the picture. I have been wondering about trying it out next in stocking stitch though not sure how that will affect the size, not that matters too much unless it is way too long. Would like to know what you all think when you get to it.

Have also had a strange request from our neighbour, she want to know if I will knit her a ski mask to keep the cold off her face. I can't find a pattern (knitted flat) so might direct her amazon or somewhere to see if she can buy one. She gets these weird ideas sometimes, hopefully she will forget about it. See you all later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Something that has served me well in the past is to give NO reason... You are not obligated to explain. Just "I'm not able to do this any longer.... time to pass the torch...." OR "After much thought, I've decided to step away" Whatever... When pressed, just say "I prefer not to discuss it. Much thought has gone into my decision and it is final." You can make it sweeter or give a silly reason... like... My pens are all out of ink.. I've enjoyed the experience.... but don't engage. If there is no reason,it is hard to mount a counter attack or argue the point. Learning to say NO is an art. I've actually practiced in the mirror!!!! If he/she pushes and tries to get a reason... Start every response with No, yada, yada. No, I'm sure you'll manage, No... No... No... "Elvis has left the building" and leave.


I quite agree, if you give no reason they don't have a come back. Just say you are no longer able to do it, in the nicest possible way. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull Wales. Want to crack on with the shawl today although looking at the pattern it is not as well defined as the picture. I have been wondering about trying it out next in stocking stitch though not sure how that will affect the size, not that matters too much unless it is way too long. Would like to know what you all think when you get to it.
> 
> Have also had a strange request from our neighbour, she want to know if I will knit her a ski mask to keep the cold off her face. I can't find a pattern (knitted flat) so might direct her amazon or somewhere to see if she can buy one. She gets these weird ideas sometimes, hopefully she will forget about it. See you all later. xx


Morning Barny, You are right there are probably a lot of fleece ski masks o Amazon and they would be much cheaper than your time making one.

Am already to start the mosaic so I might give it a try today. I'll let you know how I'm getting on or you will hear the screams. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a wet and drizzly Surrey. Nothing much planned today so I hope to get on with the shawl and then go to WI this evening, we are pottery painting, so that should be fun.

Not heard from Susan this morning, but she nd Albert are very much in my thoughts.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We do too. It saves a lot of time. Issue is when we watch a live hockey game and the period breaks are long enough for him to START something else... then hop back, or there are several things on the same evening. I like to start and FINISH a show or a book, whatever. He can read 2 pages and go to sleep.... Just would like to be asked....Plus, with knitting, etc. I sometimes miss the skip and have no idea what happened or happening since I'm in the wrong show!! Now that the workroom is walkable, I'll be running up there when it gets irritating.


Mr Ps trick is to put it on mute when the adverts come on or chnange channels and then go out the room, get distracted and then not come back into the room until half way through the next bit. Or I have to get up and change it back again, which is very difficult when Bentley is sprawled over my legs and I am surrounded by knitting! Infuriating or what!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Lamp him.....


I love you Susan!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> June, I doubt anyone would be upset if you're direct honest and polite about just needing to give it up. Good luck!


Thank dear, trouble is that under this confident exterior, lurks a quivering coward but I'm gonna do it!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I echo your sentiments and love your your spell checker. xx


Didn't spot that! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Something that has served me well in the past is to give NO reason... You are not obligated to explain. Just "I'm not able to do this any longer.... time to pass the torch...." OR "After much thought, I've decided to step away" Whatever... When pressed, just say "I prefer not to discuss it. Much thought has gone into my decision and it is final." You can make it sweeter or give a silly reason... like... My pens are all out of ink.. I've enjoyed the experience.... but don't engage. If there is no reason,it is hard to mount a counter attack or argue the point. Learning to say NO is an art. I've actually practiced in the mirror!!!! If he/she pushes and tries to get a reason... Start every response with No, yada, yada. No, I'm sure you'll manage, No... No... No... "Elvis has left the building" and leave.


Thank you Jynx and everyone else for your kind and caring advice, I am the world's worst at saying no when that is really what I want to say! I shall think it over and come up with the style that suits me most but knowing you are all behind me helps no end!! xxxxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I did give the shawl a start on some straight needles but had not moved craft light back to this room and wasn't happy with it so... Rip, Rip. DD is coming by tomorrow and just had a note that Rachel is coming home... it must be the start of her Spring Break, so I should clear a path but I want to get a bit of the garter done so I can better judge a companion color... Since the first yarn is multicolored... I need a pale version of something to have the mosaic show up.... and I don't tend to have pale. I want a new set of interchangables in the square shape and may order those tomorrow but too impatient to wait for them to get here. Time to resort needles!!! They are scattered everywhere.

Must be too early for an update from Susan. She must be exhausted with all the worry and stress. Heaven knows, Albert wants to be with her. Hoping today will be better. I'm off to bed and to have another few words with the man upstairs. You all enjoy your day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull Wales. Want to crack on with the shawl today although looking at the pattern it is not as well defined as the picture. I have been wondering about trying it out next in stocking stitch though not sure how that will affect the size, not that matters too much unless it is way too long. Would like to know what you all think when you get to it.
> 
> Have also had a strange request from our neighbour, she want to know if I will knit her a ski mask to keep the cold off her face. I can't find a pattern (knitted flat) so might direct her amazon or somewhere to see if she can buy one. She gets these weird ideas sometimes, hopefully she will forget about it. See you all later. xx


Are there any banks in your area that might be ripe for robbing?!! Just saying.....! xxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and drizzly Surrey. Nothing much planned today so I hope to get on with the shawl and then go to WI this evening, we are pottery painting, so that should be fun.
> 
> Not heard from Susan this morning, but she nd Albert are very much in my thoughts.


Good morning Mrs P, yes, they are in my thoughts continuously too and I'm still hoping for better news xxxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Mr Ps trick is to put it on mute when the adverts come on or chnange channels and then go out the room, get distracted and then not come back into the room until half way through the next bit. Or I have to get up and change it back again, which is very difficult when Bentley is sprawled over my legs and I am surrounded by knitting! Infuriating or what!


Gerry stops it while off to the kitchen and gets distracted. The worst is when he tapes something but doesn't do the show after in case something runs over. Nothing like investing 3 hours on a game or race or show and not seeing the last 2 minutes! I so get even though. He will start a movie, get tired and go to bed. I don't tell him the ending in the morning! (I understand Bentley's position. Why should HE be disturbed. Motley was most unhappy if I moved and told me so.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you Jynx and everyone else for your kind and caring advice, I am the world's worst at saying no when that is really what I want to say! I shall think it over and come up with the style that suits me most but knowing you are all behind me helps no end!! xxxxx


sweet, flash you lovely smile and run like hell....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, it's another day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, it's another day.


Hang on in there, we are with you all the time. sending loads of love and hugs xxx


----------

